# Meerforellenruten und -rollen !



## Rausreißer

Angeregt durch einen Thread in einem anderen Forum .....

Immer wieder kommt hier die Frage "Welche Rute, welche Rolle zum Mefofischen?"

Wie Wäre es hier mit einer Auflistung eurer Rollen und Ruten ?

Dann könnte man Member geziehlt auf dieses Gerät ansprechen. Vieleicht zeichnet sich auch ein gewisser Trend zu bestimmten Ruten oder Rollen ab.
Ich würde die Liste hier oben im Anfangsthread immer auf den neusten stand bringen.
Also postet doch mal mit was ihr so auf Mefos fischt !!!


*RUTEN* 

**QANTUM Quantum WC Seaspin 2, 3,15 m., 20-50g WG* (de Mischi, djoerni?)​
**QANTUM Hypercast / 2,70m / 40-70 Gramm* (Nordlicht)​
**QANTUM Energy Seatrout # Länge 3,00 m. WG ? *(marioschreiber)​
**QANTUM Energy Seatrout # Länge 3,00 m. *(mot67)
[*]**QANTUM Energy Seatrout 315 cm, 18-45 gr. *(troy-c)
[*]**QUANTUM Energy Seaspin MH 3,15m WG 15-35gr.*(dorschjaeger75)​[*]**QUANTUM Energy Seaspin # Länge 3,15 m. WG 20-65gr.* (Findling, Tisie, archie)​



**SPORTEX TurboSpin 1 # Länge 3,30 m. WG bis 30gr. *(grieme, sbiro)
**SPORTEX HM TurboSpin 2 # Länge 3,05 m. WG 40 g.* (Findling, Pikepauly)
**SPORTEX HM TurboSpin 2 # Länge 3,30 m. WG 45 g.* (marioschreiber)
**SPORTEX Slim Line Spin 2 # Länge 3,00 m. WG 40 gr. *(Nordangler)
**SPORTEX Carat Spin 3 # Länge 3,00 m. WG bis 60 gr.* (Fischbox)
**SPORTEX Carat Spin 2 # Länge 3,00 m. WG bis 40 gr.* (Mefomillo)
**SPORTEX Carat Spin 1 # Länge 3,00 m. WG bis 25 gr.* (wobbler michi)
**SPORTEX Kev Spin DL # Länge 3,00 m. WG -35 gr.* (emka, wendtonator, Windmaster)
**SPORTEX Turbo Carat # Länge 2,70 m. WG bis 40 gr. *(grieme Finess)
**SPORTEX Turbo Carat 3 Länge 2,75 m. WG 50 gr. *(Nordlicht)
**SPORTEX Light Spin 3,00m 10 - 30gr *(Karsten Berlin, sbiro)


**SHIMANO Antares # Länge 3,30 m. ???*(Agalatze)
**SHIMANO Antares # Länge 3,30 m. MH*(der_Jig)
**SHIMANO Antares 300 MH 300 cm, 15-40 gr. *(Marc R., troy-c)
**SHIMANO Aspire 330 MH 15-40g *(old bone, seatrout61)
**SHIMANO Aspire # Länge 2,70 m. WG 5 - 20 gr.* (Haeck)
**SHIMANO Aspire # Länge 2,70 m. WG 3 - 12 gr.* (Haeck, Blauortsand,)
**SHIMANO Aspire # Länge 3,00 m. WG 10-30 gr. *(Haeck, Rausreißer, Baltic-Iceman)
**SHIMANO Aspire # Länge 3,00 m. WG 15-40 gr. *(Yellow-tarpon,Tüdel)
**SHIMANO Aspire # Länge 3,30 m. WG 10-30 gr.* (Blauortsand,)
**SHIMANO Aspire # Länge 2.70 m. WG 15-45 gr.* (oh-nemo)
**SHIMANO Beastmaster 300MH # Länge 3,00 m. WG 10-30 gr. *(Steffen60431)
**SHIMANO Beastmaster STC MH - 2,40/2,70m - 15-45g *(SPINNMASTER MD)
**SHIMANO Speedmaster 3m 10-30gr *(Mepps)
**SHIMANO Speedmaster Shimano Speedmaster 300MH (15 - 40WG) *(Martin Obelt)
**SHIMANO Speedmaster Shimano Speedmaster 300H (20 - 50 WG) *(Martin Obelt)
**SHIMANO Speedmaster Shimano Speedmaster 330H (20-50WG) *(Seatrout)
**SHIMANO Technium 300H # Länge 3,00 m. WG 20-50gr. *(MichiHH)
**SHIMANO Technium # Länge 2,70 m. WG 15-30gr. *(Angelfiete2001)
**SHIMANO Technium # Länge 2,70 m. WG 20-50gr. *(optimax)
**SHIMANO Technium spinning, 3m, 20-60g wurfgewicht* (mutz)
**SHIMANO Technium DF 2,70 m. 10-30 Gr.*(petipet)
**SHIMANO Technium DF 3,00 m. 10-30 Gr.* (funster)
**SHIMANO Technium DF 3,00 m. 15-40 Gr.* (Drillmaschine, karlosito)
**SHIMANO Technium DF 3,30 m. MH.* (detlefB, MEERESLEHRLING)
**SHIMANO Nexave # WG 15-40 gr.* (Silverpasi)
**SHIMANO Nexave Nexa 300 MH WG : 15-40 Gr. *(Dorschdiggler)
**SHIMANO Lesath 3 ,00 m. 10-30 gr. Gr.  *(Herling, Pattex)
**SHIMANO Lesath 3 ,30 m. M 10-30 gr. Gr.  *(Peixe)
**SHIMANO Diaflash Zander 3,00m, 10-30 gr  *(murmeli1965)

**SAGE Stealhead Rute 11' bis 40g *(campbell)

**ZEBCO Trophy Seatrout # 3.00 mm 15 - 50 *(folkfriend, Steffen60431)
**ZEBCO Hypercast # Länge 3,00 m. WG 10-40gr. *(emka, MichaelB)
**ZEBCO Hypercast MH # Länge 3,30 m. WG 30-60gr. *(Dorschtroll)
**ZEBCO Rhino DF # Länge 3,10 m. WG 15-50 gr.* (detlefb)
**ZEBCO Rhino DF # Länge 2,85 m. WG 3-20 gr.* (wobbler michi)
**ZEBCO Rhino Spin SH # Länge 3,10 m. WG 15-50 gr.* (Franky)
**ZEBCO Rhino DL # Länge 2,85 m. WG bis max. 20gr.* (grieme)
**ZEBCO Seatrout 3,00m, 20- 50 gr.WG* (jebe, welsfaenger)
**ZEBCO World Champion, 3,15 Meter und 10-35 Gramm WG *(Dorschkopp, Trolldoc?)
**ZEBCO Rhino DF # Länge 3,10 m. WG 15-50 gr. *(Brösel)
**ZEBCO  DF Spin # 3.15m 20-55g WG *(Kalex)
**ZEBCO  Rhino DF Specialist Lake 3,60m WG 10-55g *(Dorschking)


**BALZER Edition Seatrout # WG. 10-45gr.* (Andreas Thomsen, fischer-man1, Dorschtroll)
**BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*(mefohunter84, Skorpion, bennyd, sunny, patty, smellslikefish)
**BALZER Magna Princess Seatrout 3,15 meter, 10-50 Gr. Wg.* (deger, Rooster)
**BALZER majesty seatrout # Länge 3,00 m. WG 15-45 gr.* (mefourlauber)
**BALZER Magna Majesty Spin 25 # 3,00m WG 5 - 25 gr.* (Steffen60431 )
**BALZER Spirorute 3,9m, 20gr WG,* (jebe)
**BALZER Diablolo II Spin 40 # Länge: 3,00m 10-40Gr.* (Micky)
**BALZER Balzer Matrix Seatrout 3,10 Meter ???.* (Raubfischer_RD)
**BALZER Platinum IM8 # 2,90 m. WG:10-45 * (dacor)
**BALZER Magic Medium Spin, 3.05 m., 8-40g Wg. 3.05m * (kalex)
**BALZER Edition Magic Seatrout 3.15m 10-45g * (Hov-Micha)


**DAIWA Shogun-Z # Länge 2,75m. WG 10-40gr.* (digerko)
**DAIWA Shogun Z # Länge 3,05 m. WG 15-55 gr. *(Meeresangler_Schwerin, MefoFan, Angelmann)
**DAIWA Shogun Z # Länge 2,87 m. WG bis 55 gr. *(schroe)
**DAIWA Samurai # Länge 2,70 m. WG 10-40 gr. *(Gnilftz)
**DAIWA Tornado Z # Länge 3,60 m. WG 10-40 gr.* (südlicht)
**DAIWA Emblem interline z , zweiteilig, # Länge 3,20 m, WG 15-60 gr.* (Pete)
**DAIWA SamFisher Immotec (Länge?) WG 20-60 gr .* (donlotis)
**DAIWA SHOGUN-Z, 3,05m, WG 15-55g* (drachel)
**DAIWA Osprey-L 3.05m, WG 25-50g * (MeerforelleHRO)


**LOOMIS Trigger IMX STR1143C # Länge 9,6ft. WG 10-21 gr. *(knaacki2000)
**LOOMIS GLX (Eigenbau) # Länge 10ft. WG 7-21 gr.* (knaacki2000)

**LAWSON Senso 3-teilig Wurfgewicht 5-30 gr. Länge 10 Fuß* (Nordangler)

**YAD Freiburg # Länge 3,00 m. WG 10-30 gr. *(MichiHH, stive71, Schillerlocke, smellslikefish)
**YAD Freiburg 272 # Länge 2,70 m. WG 10-30 gr. *(DerDuke)
**YAD Springhill Spin 300 WG : 10-30 Gr.* (Dorschdiggler, uli.Str)

**PENN Millenium Spin # WG 30-60 gr. *(fjordbutt)
**PENN Millenium Spin 3,00m 10 - 30gr.* (Karsten Berlin)
**PENN Millenium Spin 3,30m 20 - 40gr.* (Coasthunter)
**PENN Prion Spin 300cm 10-30gr* (Alikes)


**GROßMANN Masterline Meerforelle # Länge 3,15 m. WG 17-55 gr.* (Mefo)


**GREYS missionary spin # Länge 3,05 m. WG 15-45 gr.* (mefourlauber)
**GREYS GRX 3,00 m 15-45 gr.* (goeddoek)
**GREYS Greyflex Spin, 3,048m. , 15-45g* (Connar)

**GAMAKATSU Luxxe Saltage Cheetah 96M # 2,90 m; WG 7-35 g.* (defender)
**HARRISON Spin (Eigenbau) # Länge 3,05 m. WG 10-30 gr.* (Havkat)
**HARRISON  Interceptor  Länge 2,70m, WG 5-20gr.* (Margaux)

**HARDY Graphite Seatrout 282 cm, 7-32 gr. *(troy-c)
**HARDY seatrout 2000 282cm 7-35gr* (mefo1)
**HARDY Seatrout 10' bis 25g *(campbell)
**HARDY Graphit Nr.1,* (j. Breithardt)

**DEGA Wave Seatrout 3,10m 20-55g *(dacor)
**DEGA Competition Seatrout MX # Länge 3,15 m. WG 15-55 gr*(digerko, MefoFan, TorF21, Meerforellenfan,janko)
**DEGA Horizone Titan Zander 3,10m, WG18-50g*(Bellyboater)
**DEGA Competition Seatrout Sbiro Sea Länge 3,90 m. WG 10-40 gr*(Margaux)

**ABU Garcia BMC 100 2 M # Länge 10 ft. WG 15-40 gr.* (Mefo)
**ABU Garcia Agenda # Länge 3,05 m. WG 15-50 gr. *(Ace)
**ABU Suverän 270 cm Wfg. 15-40 gr *(Ruhrangler53)
**ABU Atlantic 275 20-40gr.* (wombat)
**ABU Baltic 275 30-60gr *(wombat)

**A.H.F. Leitner, Dyna-Cast IM7 Spin 3,00m WG 10-40Gr *(Theactor) 
**A.H.F. Leitner, Dyna-Cast Stream. 11 Ft. (3,35 mtr), 20-50 gr.*(Tüdel)

**STS # Länge 2,70 m. WG 14-39 gr.* (Brösel)

**BERKLEY Series One Skeletor # Länge 3,00 m. WG 8 - 32 gr.*(marioschreiber, Findling, Hardy, Finess, Locke)
**BERKLEY Series One # Länge 3,05 m. WG bis 32 gr. *(schroe)
**BERKLEY Phazer 3,30m 15-60g *(oh-nemo, Ruhrangler53)
**BERKLEY SSGS Titanium Rod 3,05m - 8-35 gr *(Fischbox)
**BERKLEY Signa Salmon 3,10 m 9-41 gr. *(marschel)

**BROWNING Fascination S # Länge 3,00 m. WG 20-50 gr. *(Hendrik)
**BROWNING Faszination S # Länge 3,15 m. WG 15-48 gr.*(vaddy,Gnilftz)
**BROWNING Carboxy Trout # Länge 3,00 m. WG 15-40 gr. *(Ace, Maddin)
**BROWNING Carboxy Trout # Länge 3,45 m. WG 20-60 gr.* (Maddin)
**BROWNING Aggressor Spin Sea Trout 315 cm, wg 15-45 g *(Hardi)

**Sänger "The Blade" 3,00m 10-30gr *(Karsten_Berlin.)

**SCIERRA Ti+ # Länge 9,3ft. WG 7-24 gr. *(Haeck)

**SPRO Inotec Specimen 3,60m *(folkfriend)
**SPRO Titan Seatrout # Länge 3,20 m. WG 25-45 gr. *(vagabond82, seatrout61)
**SPRO Hexaforce Spin 35 # Länge 3,00 m. *(elefant)
**SPRO Luxxus Seatrout 3,20m 30-50g *(micha_2)

**KINETIK Ultracast # Länge 10,6ft. WG 6-20 gr.* (vagabond82)
**KINETIK Columbia WG 10-40 gr.* (elefant)
**KINETIK Seatrout, Länge 3,00m WG 5-25 gr. *(Angelmann)
**KINETIK Seatrout 3.00m 15-50 WG *(Nordlicht)
**KINETIK Seatrout 3.30m 20-70 WG *( Drillmaschine)
**KINETIK Lucius 3-teilig # Länge 3,00m, WG 8-32 gr.* (Gnilfz, Dorschdiggler)
**KINETIK Lucius 3,00 m, Wg 10-40 g *(oh-nehmo, Findling)
**KINETIK Silver Arrow 9" WG: 7-25g *(spinner 1975)

**CORMORAN Carb-O-Star # Länge 3,00 m. WG bis 45g *(plaa Sawai)
**CORMORAN Carb-O-Star # Länge 3,00 m. WG 10-30 gr.* (surfertoni)
**CORMORAN Black Star CM # Länge 2,70 m. WG 10-40 gr.* (Franky, SteveNord)
**CORMORAN Black Star CM # Länge 3,00 m. WG 10-40 gr.* (mutz)
**CORMORAN Black Star Pro Mefo #Länge 3,00 m. WG 10-40gr. *(Hasenfuß, marioschreiber)
**CORMORAN Black Star Titanium Seatrout #Länge 3,00 m. WG 20-50gr.* (Christian D)
**CORMORAN Black Star Seatrout #Länge 3,00 m. WG 10-45gr.* (archie)


**FENWICK Ironfeather II # Länge 10ft. WG 12-48 gr. *(knaacki2000, (bewillknevill?), Nils S, (tasmane?))
**FENWICK Ironfeather II # Länge 3,30. WG 16-54 gr. *(bulli)

**DAM Senso Power Top Spin # WG 10-40 gr. *(mefohunter)
**DAM Black Panther # Länge 3m. WG 5-20 gr.* (vaddy)

**CMW Spin Master Superdeluxe 5-45gr. 3.15m *(Jan0487)
**CMW MP1 Meerforelle 3,10m bis 45g* (sundvogel)

**HARRISONS Spin 305 cm Wfg. 15-45 gr *(Ruhrangler53)

**Pezon & Michel Beast Spin Strategy 10-50 gr. 2,70 m *(dorschhai)

**GAMAKATSU Luxxe Saltage Cheetah 110XM, 3,35m WG 15-80 gr *(Deichhunumsetzer)

**EXORI Invader Spinn # Länge 2,70 m. WG 10-30 gr. *(Nordlicht)
**EXORI Signum Spin Light Medium # Länge 3,00 m. WG 15-45g.* (Rosi)
**Mitchell Emotion 3.10 m WG 10-30 gr.* (goeddoek)
**Mitchell  Zeff 300 15-50gr. * (dat_geit)

** MARRYAT Troutin'Spin, GS-110TR, 3,30 m. * (SpinnerBS)

** DREAMTACKLE, Sbirolino Bomb H, 3,90m bis 80gr, * (SpinnerBS)

** STUCKI, Salmon Spin 3m, bis 60 gr, * (welsfaenger)

*ROLLEN* 


**QUANTUM Iron IR4F* (Dorschtroll, (Archie?)
**QUANTUM Iron IR2F* (Dorschtroll)
**QUANTUM Energy Metall *(marioschreiber,folkfriend)
**QUANTUM Energy Ti 3000* (Nordangler)
**QUANTUM Energy TiMag 4000* (Bellyboater)
**QUANTUM EX500 *(wombat)
**QUANTUM Energy TiMag 740 *(Nordlicht, Kalex, Archie, Connar)
**QUANTUM Cabo 40* (j. Breithardt, mefohunter84, welsfaenger)
**QUANTUM Cabo 30* (Trolldoc)
**QUANTUM Quantum Boca 30* (Tüdel)

**SHIMANO Super 4000 GTMRA *(folkfriend)
**SHIMANO Symetre *(schroe)
**SHIMANO Symetre 2000 FD* (marioschreiber)
**SHIMANO Symetre 3000 FD *(marioschreiber)
**SHIMANO Symetre 4000 (Die alte mit Doppelkurbel)* (Havkat)
**SHIMANO Symetre 3000FA* (digerko)
**SHIMANO Technium 2500 *(Windmaster, oh-Nemo, Steffen60431)
**SHIMANO Technium 4000 FA(b*ennyd,Steffen60431, MichiHH(deMichi), Haeck, MefoFan, Fischbox, theactor,djoerni
, petipet,Ruhrangler53,DerDuke,fischer-man1,uli.str,detlefb, Rausreißer, Drillmaschine, sunny, djoerni, Christian D, Baltic-Iceman, bewillknevill, Yellow-tarpon, (Waveman?) MeerforelleHRO)
**SHIMANO Technium 4000 FE(b*Drillmaschine, Locke)
**SHIMANO Technium 5000 Fa *( Raubfischer_RD, marschel,)
**SHIMANO Technium 4000 mgs(b*Mepps)

**SHIMANO Stradic 4000 *(grieme,3Styler)
**SHIMANO Stradic 4000 FG *(MichiHH,fjordbutt,Fischbox,mefohunter)
**SHIMANO Stradic 4000 Fa *(Haeck,Angelfiete2001,oh-nemo,Hasenfuß,NordlichtSG,)
**SHIMANO Stradic 3000 FE* (Ace)
**SHIMANO Stradic 4000 FE *(vaddy,mutz)
**SHIMANO Stradic 3000 FA *(wendtonator)
**SHIMANO Stradic 3000 FG *(mutz)
**SHIMANO Stradic 2500 *(Gnilftz, paddy, murmeli1965, Dorschking, deger)
**SHIMANO Stradic 3000 GTM *(vaddy)
**SHIMANO Stradic 4000 *(Hendrik,dorschjaeger75)
**SHIMANO Twinpower ??? *(Agalatze)
**SHIMANO Twinpower 2500 FA* (mot67,troy-c, Angelmann, wobbler michi, SpinnerBS, Alikes, Martin Obelt)
**SHIMANO Twinpower XTR 3000* (MichaelB)
**SHIMANO Twinpower 2500 mgs *(Meerforellenfan, defender)
**SHIMANO twin power 3000 F *(old bone,mefo1,seatrout61,Maddin, Windmaster, sundvogel, Angelmann vbmenu_register("postmenu_639576", true); )
**SHIMANO Twinpower 2000 XT*(TorF21)
**SHIMANO Twinpower 4000 XT* (Mefo)
**SHIMANO Twinpower 4000 F *(troy-c,goeddoek)
**SHIMANO Twinpower 4000 Fa* (theactor, vagabond82, Peixe, knaacki2000, campbell, Angelmann,wobbler michi, sbiro, SpinnerBS, tasmane, bulli, SPINNMASTER MD)
**SHIMANO Twinpower 3000 F *(Findling, schroe, Blauortsand, goeddoek, Herling, sbiro)
**SHIMANO Twinpower 5000 FA* (mefohunter84)
**SHIMANO Stella 2500er* (Blauortsand)
**SHIMANO Stella 500FA *(Blauortsand)
**SHIMANO Stella 4000FA *(campbell)
**SHIMANO Stella 4000FB *(de Mischi, Pattex)
**SHIMANO Stella AR 2500 *(troy-c)
**SHIMANO Stella AR 2500 *(Martin Obelt)

**SHIMANO Aero 4000 Super *(3Styler)
**SHIMANO Aero 4000 Super X *(stive71)
**SHIMANO Navy 4000 *(grieme)
**SHIMANO Sahara 3000 *(Nordlicht)
**SHIMANO Ultegra 3000* (Pikepauly)
**SHIMANO Super GT FA 4000* (Pikepauly)
**SHIMANO Aspire 4000 RA* (the_Jig)

**ABU Cardinal Ultra Cast *(Steffen60431)
**ABU ambassadeur 5501 C3 LH *(Mefo,Karsten Berlin)
**ABU Goldmax 40 *(Gnilftz)
**ABU CD6-2000 *(welsfaenger)
**ABU CD6-3000 *(Brösel)
**ABU CD 6-4000* (Nordangler)
**ABU 5601C4 *(knaacki2000)
**ABU Cardinal 302 *(Karsten Berlin)
**ABU ambassadeur T5600CL *(wombat)
**ABU Mörrum Multi* (Schillerlocke)
**ABU Cardinal C174 * (smellslikefish)
**ABU Cardinal C33 * (Karsten_Berlin)

**BALZER Metallica Spin M 730 *(Rosi, MEERESLEHRLING)

**DAIWA Emblem X 2500iA *(plaa Sawai)
**DAIWA Emblem X 3000iA *(dorschjaeger75,Dorschkopp)
**DAIWA Emblem S 2500iA *(Andreas Thomsen,Pete)
**DAIWA Emblem Z 2500iA *(Meeresangler_Schwerin,troy-c)
**DAIWA Emblem S 3500iA *(Silverpasi, Finess)
**DAIWA Emblem Z 3000iA *(MefoFan,schroe)
**DAIWA TeamDaiwa-S 3000iA Saltwater *(MefoFan)
**DAIWA 3500 S-CU(schweres Fischen)* (Ace)
**DAIWA Samurei 3500 *(detlefb)
**DAIWA Samurai 2500 *(Karsten Berlin)
**DAIWA Regal C-Z 2500 *(Nordlicht)
**DAIWA Regal Z 2500 *(Franky,Skorpion, Waveman)
**DAIWA Regal s 2000 iA* (SteveNord)
**DAIWA Laguna 2500* (funster)
**DAIWA Laguna 2500* (Hov-Micha)
**DAIWA Regal 2500 iA *(Ruhrangler53)
**DAIWA Caprice 1500 *(Jan0487)
**DAIWA SS 1300* (emka,digerko)
**DAIWA SSII 2500C  * (Finess)
**DAIWA Capricorn 2500* (sundvogel, janko)
**DAIWA Capricorn 3500* (Hov-Micha)
**DAIWA Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 *  (seatrout61, Haeck,optimax)
**DAIWA Sweepfire 4000  * (ostsee4)
**DAIWA DAIWA CALDIA 3000  * (drachel)

**OKUMA Avenger AV30 *(MichiHH, GROßfisch Hunter)
**OKUMA Epix ef30 *(elefant,Dorschdiggler)
**OKUMA Epix EF40 *(Dorschdiggler)
**OKUMA Metalloid MDS40* (Dorschdiggler)
**OKUMA Inspira IS30* (Dorschdiggler)
**OKUMA Force 530* (Hank)

**MITCHELL 300 x pro* (Brösel)
**MITCHELL Tempest 3000 *(südlicht, dat_geit, Coasthunter)
**MITCHELL 300X *(grieme)

**SHAKESPEARE medalist 4220 *(surfertoni)

**CORMORAN Seacor* (Micky)


**SPRO Hydro 830 *(elefant)
**SPRO Melissa 2000 *(jebe)
**SPRO BlueARC 940 *(Hardi, MEERESLEHRLING)
**SPRO BlueARC 7400 *(seatrout61, Rooster)
**SPRO RedARC 4000 *(Kalex, Nordangler,(sbiroman, welche Rute auch immer dran hängt?))
**SPRO RedARC 10300 W/S *(Tüdel, donlotis, JunkieXL)
**SPRO RedARC 10400 W/S *(NilsS, karlosito, dacor)

**PENN Slammer 260 *(oh-nemo, )

**EXORI X-Point 4000* (vaddy)
**EXORI 2000 rx *(jebe)

**TICA Libra SA 3500 *(Marc R.)
**TICA  Taurus TP-S 4000 *(dorschhai, Deichhuhnumsetzer,Seatrout)
**TICA  Taurus TP-S 3000 ( oder 4000?) *(Nordangler)
**Ultimate "Superium" 4000er*(marioschreiber)

**ZEBCO Quantum 440* (Mefo)

**RYOBI Zauber 4000* (Hardi, Margaux, Mefomillo)
**RYOBI Zauber 3000* (Molenangler)


----------



## Jirko

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

huihuihui gernot... alle achtung! da hast du dich aber prächtigst in´s zeug gelegt - hut ab #6


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die Arbeit geht erst los.
bis zu diesem Zeitpunk  hat Mario hier alles bestens gepflegt.
Nochmals Danke dafür #6 

Ich werde noch ein paar Tage brauchen bis alles wieder aktuell ist.
Aber immer rein hier mit Eurem neuen Gerät.
Ich denke 2 Rutensätze pro Person langen als Orientierungshilfe

Na dann mal los...

Gernot #h


----------



## Torsk_SH

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin Moin!

Hier meine Combo

Rute:
-Balzer Matrix Seatrout 3,10 Meter
-Quantum Crypton Manie

Rolle:
Shimano Technium 5000 FA mit 17ener Fireline gelb


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Erstmal ein dickes Danggeschön an Mario,das dieser Thread überhaupt
 besteht #6
Man guckt doch mal wer womit fischt.Mir hat es auch schon was gebracht :m

So dann einen Dank an Gernot der den Thread jetzt "weiterpflegt"
Hast auch gleich büschen was zu tun :q
Trag mal ne Shimano Aspire 2,70  15-45g Wg
und ne Shimano Twin Power 2500 fa
bei mir büdde mit ein 
Grüße #h


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Na denn mal viel Spass Gernot ! #h 


Ich freue mich das der Thread nicht "stirbt" !

@Tim: Danke das du das so einrichten konntest !#6

@All: Eine Bitte : Um Gernot die Arbeit so gut wie möglich zu erleichten solltet ihr hier bitte nur euer Gerät posten und auf seitenweises Fachsimpeln über die eine Rute oder die andere Rolle verzichten. 
Bei Fragen zu einer Rute oder Rolle könnt ihr deren Besitzer direkt per PM ansprechen oder einen extra Thread aufmachen. Dafür habe ich den Thread ja ursprünglich mal ins Leben gerufen.


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Prima Gernot! #6

Neues Tackle:

- Rute Sänger "The Blade" 3,00m 10-30gr
- Rolle Penn Slammer 260 (nicht zu empfehlen!!!)

Nimmst bitte die YAD Freiburg bei mir raus? Die jivet nich mehr. 

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## dorschhai

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallööööle!

Meine Kombo fehlt noch (im alten Thread wurde sie nicht eingetragen |kopfkrat )

Rute: Pezon & Michel Beast Spin Strategy 10-50 gr. 2,70 m  #6
Rolle: TiCA Taurus TP-S 4000  #6


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin  #h 

Dann will ich auch mal zur Aktualisierung beitragen

Ruten> 
Mitchell Emotion 3.10 m WG 10-30 gr.
Ron Thompson Steelhead 2.70 15-40 gr.
Greys GRX 3,00 m 15-45 gr.

Rollen>

Twinpower 3000 f
Twinpower 4000f
Twinpower 3000 f


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Nimmst bitte die YAD Freiburg bei mir raus? Die jivet nich mehr.


 
Trotzdem könntest du Erfahrungsberichte zu der Rute geben, weshalb sie eigendlich drin bleiben sollte.

Das war ja ursprünglich der Grund die Liste zu erstellen.  (nachvollziehbar?)
Gernots Entscheidung !


----------



## Drillmaschine

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo,

meine momentane Kombo:

Rute: Kinetic Seatrout, 3,30 m, Wurfgewicht 20-70 gr. #6 
Rolle: Shimano Technium 4000FA #6 

Die Rute werde ich eventuell mal gegen eine leichtere auswechseln. 
Aber bisher hatte ich kaum Aussteiger und für Dorsch ist die Kombo optimal :m .

MfG
Drillmaschine


----------



## dacor

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

meine neue rolle:
SHIMANO Stradic 4000 Fa
nach ner rute bin ich noch auf der suche. also ich suche eine 3teilige gerne etwas steifere bis 150€. für tipps bin ich dankbar


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ok, soweit Aktuell,
was bis jetzt alle Beiträge in dem Thread angeht.

Ich meine: 2 Ruten und 2 Rollen pro Member reichen zu Orientierung für
eine aktuelle Entscheidungshilfe.
Wichtig ist für mich was die AB Member aktuell an Gerät fischen und nicht was im Schrank oder bei E-Bay steht.

Das ist vom Aufwand schon eine recht komplizierte Formatierung mit diesem Editor. Respekt Mario #6 

Also, wenn was nicht stimmt mit dem Gerät, oder sich was ändert...
Schreibt das hier in den Thread, Bitte. #6 

@dacor. Rolle ohne Rute geht nicht zum Mefofischen, sorry  
Bin schon auf Deine Entscheidung zur Rute gespannt :m 

@goeddoek: Bitte nur 2 Kombinationen posten, alles andere sprengt den Rahmen.
Ich werde Deine Wahl natürlich schnellstens nachpflegen. :m 

@Raubfischer_RD Ich hab mal das Zandergerät (CM) ohne Rolle nicht mit berücksichtigt. Falls Du mit der Rute erfolgreich auf Mefo bist und dazu die Rolle benennst, pflege ich hier natürlich sofort Deine Angaben hier nach.

Gernot #h


----------



## seatrout61

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Klasse , das es hier weitergeht

Ruten:
Shimano Aspire 330 MH 15-40g
und die bereits gelistete Spro...

Rollen:
Daiwa Infinity Q 3000
Spro Bluearc 7400

die Shimano Twin Power 3000 F kannste erstmal rausnehmen, hat nen kleinen defekt, aber ich arbeite dran


----------



## dacor

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

bei mir kannste die cormoran seacor rausnehmen, da ich sie nicht mehr benutze


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, soweit Aktuell,
> was bis jetzt alle Beiträge in dem Thread angeht.
> 
> @goeddoek: Bitte nur 2 Kombinationen posten, alles andere sprengt den Rahmen.
> Ich werde Deine Wahl natürlich schnellstens nachpflegen. :m
> 
> 
> Gernot #h



Ischa goed, ischa goed   Denn striek de Ron Thompson un een Twin Power dor ut un denn is dat up stee  :m


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Jup, geändert. #6 

Gernot #h


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hi Gernot #h
Meine beiden Beastmaster kannst auch rausnehmen, aktuelle Kombo kommt heute Abend rüber, muss erstmal schauen, wie die Stecken genau heißen 

Die Beastmaster sind auf Dauer doch recht schwer und ermüden die Arme ganz ordentlich...


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo Gernot,
hier mein Aktuelles Gerät:

Ruten:
Balzer Magna Majesty Spin 25 3,00m WG 5 - 25 Gramm

Zebco Trophy Spin Seatrout 3,10m WG 15 - 50 Gramm



Rollen:
Shimano Technium 4000FA 0,25mm Monofil

Shimano Technium 2500FA 0,23mm Monofil


----------



## welsfaenger

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hier mal meine Combo:

Zebco Seatrout 3m, 20-50 gr. (IM7 Blank, absolut Top-Rute)
Tica Taurus TP-3000S (gibt´s was besseres ?)
cu


----------



## dacor

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

so, hab mir jetzt endlich auch ne neue rute geholt: Balzer Platinum IM8 WG:10-45 länge: 2,90
optisch ne proletenrute (silber). ich werde sie entweder heut abend oder morgen zum ersten mal schwingen


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



			
				dacor schrieb:
			
		

> optisch ne proletenrute (silber).


Moin dacor,
bitte erklär uns doch mal was ne Proletenrute ist.


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

moin gernot,

bei mir ist noch die daiwa infinity-q 3000 dazu gekommen.
die stradic & twinpower 4000 fa sind rausgeflogen !

danke !

haeck


----------



## theactor

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

HI,
Gernot, Du arbeitswütiger! Coole Sache #6 #6 

Den Eintrag: 

**BALZER Magna Majesty Seatrout 3,30m 10-45gr *(theactor) 
kannst Du löschen, denn die Rute ist in einer Autotür gestorben.
**QUANTUM Pti30 *(theactor) kannst Du auch löschen, die Rolle wird an der Küste nicht mehr eingesetzt...stattdessen kannst Du meinen Nick bei folgendem Eintrag ergänzen:
*SHIMANO Twinpower 4000 Fa* 

#6 
Hmm... vielleicht wäre es langfristig eine gute Idee, die Liste "knallhart" alphabetisch zu sortieren. So fällt die gezielte Suche nach einer bestimmten Rute/Rolle leichter..!?

#h


----------



## dacor

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

@oh-nemo
eine proletenrute ist eine, durch äußerlichen schnickschack, "verschönerte" rute. wie bei meiner, wie erwähnt, die silberne farbe. 
auch wenn es vom aussterben bedroht ist, mag ich "schlicht" gehaltenes gerät lieber. auch wenn mein momentanes gerät nciht den eindruck erw3ecken lässt


----------



## detlefb

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Well Gernot,

da hast du dir ja was aufgehalst  

Ich habe auch ein neues Snaps-Draget Katapult.

Shimano TECHNIUM DF AX SPINNING 330 MH, allerdings bleibt die Zebco weiterhin im Dienst


----------



## donlotis

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo zusammen,

auf Meerforelle angele ich mit meiner Daiwa SamFisher Immotec WG 20-60 gr (Länge 2,70m) und mit meiner guten alten Quick 220N Rolle...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## sunny

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Nur weil ihr es seid, gebe ich auch bekannt, mit welchen Ruten und Rollen ich fische. Eigentlich ist das ja geheim, aber ich will mal nicht so sein. :m 

Ruten:

- Silstar edgespin, Action stiff, Länge 3,00 m
  Welches Wurfgewicht dahinter versteckt ist, weiß ich nicht. Schätze mal 20-
  50gr.

- Balzer Magna Matrix MX 9 Seatrout, WG 10 - 45 gr., Länge 3,10 m; 
  wird erst im Oktober eingeweiht

Rolle:

Shimano Technium 4000 FA mit 0,25 Stroft


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

achtuell...
sunny ,habe die Silstar vorerst rausgehalten.
AThor: Denke noch über ne Excellösung nach...

Gernot #h


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

HIER MEINE COMBO

RUTE :Shimano TECHNIUM DF AX SPINNING 330 MH

ROLLE :BALZER METALLICA 730 M  MIT 12 ER FIRELINE ODER 22 ER  MONO VON DEGA


----------



## Patty

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Meine Combo ist auch verändert. Jetzt:

Balzer Magna Matrix MX9 Seatrout , Länge 3,10m WG 15 - 45g

Shimano Stradic 2500 FA

0,15mm schwarze  Fireline


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Jepp hier meine Combo für die neue Saison

Rute Mitchell Performance 300 30-70 (leicht selbst modifiziert)

Rolle Mitchell Tempest 3000 mit 0.24 Mono


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Sooooo..... Nu is meine Combo für diese (und sogleich meine erste) MeFo-Saison endlich fertig:

....tadaaaaaa.....
Rute: Yad Freiburg 3,00m WG 10-30g
Rolle: Abu Cardinal C174 mit Gigafish Powerline 0.12er Geflecht


----------



## Christian D

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Habe mir vor kurzem die Titaniumrute von Cormoran zugelegt. Die hochwertigste Rute, die ich mir bisher gekauft habe. Bin begeistert!


----------



## de Mischi

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Update:  

Rute: 
Quantum WC Seaspin 2, 20-50g WG
Rolle:
Stella 4000FB


----------



## spinner1975

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moinsen ,
hier mein Geschirr , mit dem ich´s in zwei Wochen in DK probieren will ...
Rute :  Kinetic Silver Arrow 9"  WG: 7-25g
Rolle :  Shimano AX1000F

Tips für gute Plätze ganz im Norden von Dänemark ( nähe Hirthals Nordsee - Ostsee - Limfjord ) sind übrigens immer gern genommen ...


----------



## deger

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin

ich nutze folgendes:
Rute: BALZER Magna Princess Seatrout (3,15 meter, 10-50 Gr. WG)
Rolle: BALZER PLATINUM 920


----------



## Tüdel

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Schöne Idee!

Hier mein Geräte:

Rute: AHF Leitner Dynacast Stream. 11 Ft. (3,35 mtr), 20-50 gr
Rolle: Quantum Boca 30

Gruß Tüdel


----------



## Skorpion

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

@ Gernot

Arbeit...|supergri ...Geändert von Rausreißer (30.08.2005 um 20:34 Uhr)#t 

ich glaube den :
*BALZER Balzer Matrix Seatrout 3,10 Meter ???. (Raubfischer_RD)

kannst du hier dazu packen: 

BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.(mefohunter84, Skorpion, bennyd, sunny)

das ist die volle  Bezeichnung der Rute.

Und das hier ist längst nicht mehr aktuell :

*BALZER Diablo II Spin 40 # 2,70 Meter (Skorpion )

also bitte weg damit.


----------



## Kalex

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

So, da ich neu hier bin erstmal meine Ausrüstung:

Ruten: Spro Luxxus, 2,70m, 20-45g WG
          Zebco DF Spin 3.15m 20-55g WG

Rollen: Spro Red Arc 4000er
          Quantum Energy TiMag 740

Danke für den tollen thread. Hat mir in der Vergangenheit schon geholfen!

Gruß
Shorty


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

@ Spinner 1975 erzähl mir doch bitte mehr über die Shimano AX1000F.
Shimano hat eigendlich mind. 3 Buchstaben in der PartNo.#c 

soweit, bis auf Das achduell 

R.R.#h


----------



## spinner1975

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo ,

Shimano AX1000F steht drauf ...

also die Rolle ist eine kleine Stationäre mit Kopfbremse ,
gefertigt aus Metall und Kunststoff - halt genau die richtige Grösse zum spinnen .
Habe sie vor ein paar Jahren in Dänemark zusammen mit meiner Rute gekauft , weil sie so gut in der Hand lagen .
Die Rolle gibts in Deutschland wohl nicht , ist aber nichts so Besonderes - läuft gut , Bremse ist sehr genau einstellbar - macht Spass ...
Schnurfassung nur in Lb.-Yds angegeben :
2-270  4-140   6-110
Weitere Dinge , die auf der Rolle stehen : Dyna-Balance , Superstopper , Ball Bearing .

Weiß nicht , ob´s weiterhilft , aber ich weiß nicht mehr...


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo,

ich wollte meine Kombos auch noch angeben:
1.
Rolle: Quantum Energy TiMag4000
Rute: Dega Horizone Titan Zander 3,10m und WG18-50g 

Die Rute ist ne absolute Wurfmaschine #: und es macht wirklich Spaß damit zu fischen.

2.
Rolle: Mitchell Ti2009
Rute: Balzer Selection Gold Limited Edition 2,70m und WG 15-45g

fürs Belly nehm ich die 2. Kombo hab aber noch ne extra Rute fürs passiv Fischen:

Xenon GT (Graphit Tape) 2,70m und WG 10-30g


----------



## janko

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

bin mal wieder drin

und hier für die statistik

          Rute:  DEGA Seatrout Competition MX 15-55gr. 3,15m
                   Sportex Carat Spin 3  60gr. 3,30m

          Rolle:  Daiwa Capricorn 2500
                   Shimano Stradic 2500 FA
                   Shimano Twinn Power 2500 F


----------



## Herling

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin Moin,

hier meine aktuelle Mefo-Combo


Rute: Shimano - Lesath, 3 Meter Länge, 10-30 gr. Wurfgewicht 
Rolle: Shimano - Twin Power 3000 F


Tight Lines ... Herling

Bald geht`s wieder rund an der Küste :m


----------



## Drillmaschine

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

.. so ich bin auch neu gerüstet|supergri:

Rute: Shimano Technium DF 3,00 m, 15-40g
Rolle: Shimano Technium FE 4000

Gruß Drillmaschine


----------



## murmeli1965

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Servus miteinander.

Meine Ausrüstung,

Rute: Shimano Diaflash Zander 3,00m, 10-30 gr
Rolle: Shimano Stradic 2500 FA


Gruß Oldi


----------



## Hardi

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin Gernot,
habe auch aufgerüstet. Zu der alten Kombo ist folgende Kombo dazugekommen,

Rute : Berkley Series One Skeletor Länge 305 cm (11 ft), wg 8-32 gr.
Rolle : Ryobi Zauber 4000 (scheint die gleiche Rolle wie meine Spro Blue Arc 940 zu sein).


----------



## Gnilftz

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin Gernot,
mal wieder ne kleine Änderung bei meinem Getackle.

Die Berkley Skeletor ist vertickert, dafür neu eine
BROWNING Faszination S # Länge 3,15 m. WG 18-45 gr hinzugekommen.

Greetz
Heiko


----------



## optimax

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

:q ....ich hab es heut getan !!!!!...eine daiwa infinity Q 3000 ist nach langem zögern in meinen besitz übergegangen !!!!

....also meine kombi ist :technium 270 ax df 20-50gr 
und und und
                                 daiwa infinity Q 3000

petri oliver#h


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Rolle ist bestimmt eine der Besten die man für diese Zwecke bekommen kann.

Bei mir bitte die Rute Balzer Magna Princess Spin 25 Länge 270 cm streichen.
Ist völlig unbrauchbar zum Mefoangeln da schlechte Wurfeigenschaften geht nur zum bootsangeln. Der Rollenhalter löste sich beim ersten mal fischen.
War die erste und letzte Balzer Rute ist meiner Meinung nach optisch aufwendig gemacht aber technisch primitiv.
Spare jetzt für ne Guideline!


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Die Berkley Skeletor ist vertickert



Aber mir diesen Stock empfehlen, Herr Heiko... #d :m 

@ Gernot: hab auch eine neue Haspel - die ABU Cardinal C 33 (neues Modell). 

Viele Grüße gen HH

Karstein |wavey:


----------



## Gnilftz

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mir diesen Stock empfehlen, Herr Heiko



Dat würde ich auch immer noch tun, aber ich brauche die Padde für ne SAGEnhafte 2Hand... 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

NOCH eine???


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Dat würde ich auch immer noch tun, aber ich brauche die Padde für ne SAGEnhafte 2Hand...
> 
> Greetz
> Heiko |wavey:




Moin Heiko #h 

Hast Du denn schon eine SAGEnhafte Zweihandrute. Hätte ev. noch eine, kaum gebrauchte ( wurde nur 'ne Woche in Schottland geenutzt) zu verkaufen.
Wenn Du möchtest mit bespulter Looprolle :m


----------



## djoerni

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

so bin dann auch soweit!

Rute Quantum WC Seaspin II
Rolle Shimano Technium 4000 FA mit schwarzer fireline.


----------



## Gnilftz

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Heiko #h
> 
> Hast Du denn schon eine SAGEnhafte Zweihandrute. Hätte ev. noch eine, kaum gebrauchte ( wurde nur 'ne Woche in Schottland geenutzt) zu verkaufen.
> Wenn Du möchtest mit bespulter Looprolle :m



Du hascht Poooooost!


----------



## marschel

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

........SO, die Saison beginnt und die neue Combo ist am START

Rute: BERKLEY Signa Salmon  3,10 m 9-41 gr. 
Rolle: SHIMANO Technium 5000 FA

...mit Fanggarantie!!!!


----------



## Christian D

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Das ist doch vernünftiges Werkzeug! Und fängt nur Fische jenseits der 70er Marke.....|supergri 

Mein Arbeitszeug:

Rute: Cormoran Blackstar Titanium Seatrout   3,00m. 20-50 gr.:l :k :m 
Rolle: Shimano Technicum Fa 4000


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rutentausch, mal was feineres gegönnt. 

Mitchell Zeff 300 15-50gr

Aber es ist ne Mitchell geblieben!!!


----------



## wobbler michi

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

so jetzt noch mein Werkzeug:
Ruten : Sportex Caratspin 1, 3m , Wg.25g
           Zebco Rhino DF , 2,85m ,Wg. 3-20g
Rollen : Shimano Twinpower 2500 FA
           Shimano Twinpower 4000 FA

Gruß wobbler michi


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hi Gernot #h ,
Bei mir kommt jetzt noch ne zweite Rolle hinzu.
Quantum Cabo 40

@ Marschel #h 
schön mal wieder etwas von dir hier zu lesen.


----------



## Hov-Micha

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Tach auch..
wie wäret den mal mit´nem Ranking?
...rute...user!
...rolle...user!
und das alles in einer Tabelle!
is´n bisken unübersichlich mittlerweile |kopfkrat 
glaub ich besorg mir auch ne neue Keule bevor die mehrwertsteuer hochgeht!!

dat ding muss ja nich gleich über 150 euronen kosten  

tl Micha


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



			
				Hov-Micha schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch..
> wie wäret den mal mit´nem Ranking?
> ...rute...user!
> ...rolle...user!
> und das alles in einer Tabelle!
> is´n bisken unübersichlich mittlerweile |kopfkrat


 
Mensch Micha..#q .....schau mal in den ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread!
Da ist die Auflistung !


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

*edit*


----------



## detlefb

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Tja und das klappt#6 
Ich wurde schon einige Mal gefragt(PN):m


----------



## Trolldoc

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rute: World Champion Seaspin II
Rolle: Quantum CABO 30
Schur: Fireline 0,15mm smoke


----------



## Hov-Micha

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

@Mario

is schon klar, ich meinte ja auch 

*DAS ist die ultimative Rute/Rolle*

ne Rangliste/Tabelle halt,
nicht was wer in Benutzung hat.
Jetzt frag mich nicht wie das umzusetzen ist!?!
Preisklasse + Qualität + ...   da ist Stiftung Warentest gefragt |supergri 
Hab da nämlich auch keine Ahnung wie man´s darstellen kann|kopfkrat #c |kopfkrat #c

Helau aus Düsseldorf

Micha


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

#h Hmm Micha,
tja, das wäre es wohl, ganz klar.:m 

*"DAS ist die ultimative Rute/Rolle"*

Nen HARRISON Blank Epoxy, Aspire, oder eine Prototypenversion der Lesath? (die ja auch noch keinem 8 D-Report standhält?)
Oder doch Antares mit dem besseren  1. Führungsring?#
Oder ne Berkley Skeletor ?

Ich werde am WE hier dass hier mal nachpflegen.
Entscheiden muss jeder selber. Wie Immer. Wäre ja noch sch....., wenn diese Freiheit fehlen würde.:g 

Gernot#h:m


----------



## Hardi

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin Gernot,
sehe ich auch so, könnte man irgendwie, ohne Dich zu überlasten, Kommentare zur Praktischen Erfahrung des Gerätes mit einbringen, evtl. einen zusätzlichen tread in Zusammenhang mit diesem Tread. Nur so zum Nachschlagen. Tippe aber mal, daß der Tread für Diskussion sorgen würde und gepflegt werden müßte.

P.S. zur Verdeutlichung : Wenn für mich ein Harrison Blank (da finde ich schon einige von Harrisons klasse) der Ultimative Blank wäre, hatte ich mit einen aufgebaut. Aber nein, ich habe mir eine Skeletor reingezogen, weil ..... :m


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Neue Kombo!

Hab eine neue Kombo:

Quantum World Champion Seaspin II 320 cm, 20-50 Gramm
Shimano Super GT FA 4000


Die Kombo mit der Sportex bleibt für Monofile!

Gruss!

Pikepauly


----------



## sbiru

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hat sich  bewert:
Sportex HM Turbo Spin 1, 3.30m Wg 30g +Twinpower 4000 FA für den
Sbirulino
Sportex Light Spin , 3m Wg 10-30g + Twinpower 3000 F zum blinkern

Gruss der "neue" Sven


----------



## Mepps

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

So ich poste hier jetzt auch mal mein neues gerät:
Rute : Shimano Speedmaster 3m 10-30gr
Rolle: Shimano Technium 4000 mgs
Gruß
Jonas


----------



## Baltic-Iceman

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo,
gute Sache wenn man nicht weiter weiß, denn manche Angelhöcker verkaufen
gern auch ne 2. Rute, wenn man doch nicht ganz zufrieden ist.

Hier mein Gerät zum MeFo-angeln:
Shimano Aspire 300 M 10 - 30g
ABU 5501 C3
Shimano Technium 4000 FA

Gruß Baltic-Iceman


----------



## detlefb

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



			
				Baltic-Iceman schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein Gerät zum MeFo-angeln:
> Shimano



Aha, wie interessant


----------



## dacor

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

bei der "QUANTUM Energy Metall" kannste meinen namen raus nehmen. die rolle, mit der ich sehr zufrieden war, wurde mir leider im urlaub geklaut.


----------



## Kalex

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Neue Rute! Statt Spro Luxxus 2,7m 20-45 Wg, ist es nun die 
Balzer Magic Medium Spin 8-40g Wg in 3.05m:l  geworden.


----------



## SpinnerBS

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Zum Spinnen: Marryat Troutin'Spin, GS-110TR, 3,30 m mit Shimano Twinpower 2500FA
Zum Spiro: Dreamtackle, Sbirolino Bomb H, 3,90m bis 80gr, mit Shimano Twinpower 4000FA. 80Gr Wurfgewicht klingt heftig, aber sie wirft auch 20Gr sehr gut und hat ne schöne weiche Spitze


----------



## Finess

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

*Rute :* *SPORTEX Turbo Carat **# **TC2750# Länge 2,70 m. WG bis 40 gr.

Rolle : Daiwa SSII 2500C 

Rute2 : **BERKLEY Series One Skeletor  Länge 3,00 m. WG 8 - 32 gr.

Rolle2 : Daiwa Emblem S 3500ia

Wobei wie die meisten wissen diese Geraete auch anderseitig/vielseitig einsetzbar sind.
*


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hi Freaks#h 
Neue Rolle 
SPRO BLUE ARC 940  MIT 25ER MONO STROFT GTM#6


----------



## franc555

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hi,

bin ganz neu hier und melde mich einfach mal zu Wort.

Rute: Fenwick HMG, 3,05m, WG 8-32g


----------



## franc555

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hi,

bin ganz neu hier und melde mich einfach mal zu Wort.

Rute: Fenwick HMG, 3,05m, WG 8-32g
         Shimano Stradic (Trigger), 2,75m, WG 10-40g

Rolle: Twin Power 4000FA
         Daiwa Procaster 100HL (Multi)

Gruß Frank


----------



## ostseeangler27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

hallo nun kommt mal mein zeugs zum fischen auf mefos!!


ruten: Shimano technium df mh,330 15-30g
Cormoran Blackstar cm ,300 10-40g
Rollen:*SHIMANO Twinpower 4000 XT *
*Daiwa sweptfire 4000*

*da ist so das zeugs womit ich meine mefos und usw. versuche zu fangen.....!!!*


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hab was Neues!

Kinetic Seatrout Spin 3,00 mtr. 5 x 25 Gramm günstig erstanden von nettem Anglerboard Kollegen.

Rolle die neue Stradic 4000.


Gruss!

Pikepauly


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

*Rute:*
Fenwick Iron Feather 2, in 3,30m
Cormoran Winnermaker Mefo, in 3,00m

*Rolle:*
Shimano Technium 4000
Daiwa Regal Z 2500



see you on the beach
waveman|wavey:


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moinsen, aktuell mal wieder...
letzte Aktualisierung war vom 29.01.06

Mario kannst Du doch mal um dein Posting # 65 bemühen?
Entweder auf trapp halten oder...?  Ist sonst ein bischen verwirrend...|uhoh: 

@Pikepauly, was fliegt dafür raus? 2 Ruten pro Nase sind genug. Die Sportex oder die Quantum? 

@ Waveman die Cormoran Winnermaker Mefo, in 3,00m kann ich nicht finden.

Guck doch noch mal nach, was da genau auf der Rute steht… #c 

Gernot #h


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hi Gernot, #h 

wollte nur kund tun, dass noch eine weitere Rolle hinzugekommen ist.
Quantum Cabo 40 1x!

Gruß Rolf#h


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ist drin Rolf #6 
See you.

Gernot #h


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Jo, das hat meine Chefin auch gefragt welche fliegt raus und geht bei Ebay rein? Eigentlich keine, aber von der Nutzungshäufigkeit wohl die SPORTEX.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

@Gernot: erledigt !


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hi Gernot,

hab noch mal auf die Cormoran geschaut, auch wenn ich nicht mehr ganz frisch bin, so kann ich doch noch einigermaßen lesen.
Guckst Du hier ... 
hä, sind die Bilder nun da ???

Gruß
waveman


----------



## Hov-Micha

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin zusammen,
hab mir heut auch mal ne neue Keule gekauft #h 
Nachdem sich meine "alte" Balzer Magna Silver Seatrout 3m 10-40g so langsam auflöst  , die hat ja auch mittlerweile 10 Jahre auf´m Buckel, ist jetzt der Nachfolger dran!!

Balzer Edition Magic Seatrout 3.15m 10-45g

Könnt jetzt Werbung machen aber erstmal wird Sie ausgiebigst getestet :m 
Liegt jedenfalls fein in der Hand, der 1. Eindruck ist gut!!
Hatte es ja eigentlich auf´ne Kinetic Seatrout 3m 5-25g abgesehen aber mein "Kinetic-Händler" hat da im Moment Probs #q 

Rolle ist immernoch:
1. Daiwa Capricorn 3500
2. Daiwa Laguna 3000

TL
Micha


----------



## bewillknevill

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo zusammen,
hab mir auch gerade mal ne neue kombo zugelegt:

Rute: Fenwick iron Faether 2 

Rolle: Shimano Technium 4000 Fa mit 12'er Fireline oder 20'er mono von Berkley

macht echt ne menge spaß mit dem Geschirr:m


----------



## Yellow-tarpon

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

So und auch ich hab nen neuen Kombo:

Rute: Shimano Aspire 300cm. 15-40gr.

Rolle: Shimano TechniumFA 4000


----------



## Pattex

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

So ich bin auch noch nicht so lange dabei.
Nu kann ich auch mal mein Gerät vorstellen.

Rolle: Shimano Stella 4000 FB

Rute: Shimano Lesath 3m, 10-30g Wg


----------



## Alikes

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin zusammen,

meine "Kombos"

Rolle: Shimano Twin Power 2500FA
Rute: Penn Prion Spin 300cm 10-30gr

und
zum Schleppen

Rolle: Penn Slammer 360
Rute: Shimano Sensilite Special 285cm 20-60gr

Petri an alle!


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

So heute eine neue Rute und Rolle getestet und als Meforute sowie Rolle bestanden.

Rolle: Spro Red ARC 4000
Rute: Lawson Senso 3-teilig Wurfgewicht 5-30 gr. Länge 10 Fuß

Feines Rütchen. Von der Rute wird man bestimmt noch einiges hören.

Sven


----------



## Pattex

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Wird das hier auch mal aktualisiert??????????


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Nu mal locker bleiben !#d 
Es steckt viel Arbeit in der Liste. 
Ich weiss das weil ich sie ins leben gerufen habe.
Dann hat sie irgendwann Gernot übernommen, und ich danke ihm dafür!
Immer wieder gerät sie mal in vergessenheit, bis einer mal wieder neues Gerät postet. Das zieht dann meist noch ein paar weitere Einträge nach sich. Dauert halt manchmal ein wenig das zu aktualisieren. Immerhin macht er sich freiwillig die Mühe.

Und das du die Stella hast, das hast du uns doch auch so schon bei jeder Gelegenheit unter die Nase gerieben !!!


----------



## detlefb

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Mönsch Mario, es ging doch um die Lesath


----------



## NilsS

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Nu mal locker bleiben !#d
> , bis einer mal wieder neues Gerät postet. Das zieht dann meist noch ein paar weitere Einträge nach sich.


 
apropo:

*FENWICK Ironfeather II # Länge 10ft. WG 12-48 gr.*
*SPRO RedARC 10400 *

#6


----------



## micha_2

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

hab noch nich oft auf mefo gefischt, will aber dieses jahr richtich zuschlagen. bin mir bei der rolle noch nich sicher, wollte di neue von cormoran chronos al nehmen, aber die wird noch nich da sein, bis zum meerforellentag in neustadt.
als rute:

Spro Luxxxus Seatrout  3,20m        30-50g


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich will auch auf die Liste: Penn Millenium Spin, 3,30m, 20-40 gr.
                   Rolle       : Mitchell Tempest 3000


----------



## Tüdel

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Tach Zusammen

Hab mir auch was neues gegönnt:

Rute: Shimano Aspire 300 MH - 3.0m, 15-40g
Rolle: Spro RedArc 10300

Die Combo debüttierte am 18.03. und brachte immerhin 2x kleines Silber.

Das bisherige Ensemble (AHF Leitner & quantum Boca) bleibt aber im Rennen ...

Gruß Tüdel


----------



## Molenangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moinsen, ich benutze die 

Balzer MX9 Seatrout und die Ryobi Zauber3000


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo |wavey: 
Mein Gerät:
Rute: Balzer Blue Velvet
Rolle: Okuma Avenger AV30

:k |rolleyes Morgen geht`s wieder los |rolleyes :k


----------



## Hank

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

N'abend,

ich fische mit ner

Rute: RT Gladiator 3,10
Rolle: Okuma Force 530

|supergri


----------



## welsfaenger

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

meine Combo´s:

Rute 1: Stucki Salmon Spin 3m, bis 60 gr
Rolle 1: Quantum Cabo 40 bzw. 

Rute 2: Zebco Seatrout IM7, 3m, 20-50 gr.
Rolle 2: ABU CD6-2000


----------



## tasmane

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

damit fahre ich zum drillen,

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Fenwick Iron Feather II[/FONT]Shimano Twin Power 4000FA


----------



## Peixe

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo,

Meine Ausrüstung:

Rute: Shimano Lesath 330 M 10-30 gr.
Rolle: Shimano Twin Power 4000 FA

Gruß Peixe


----------



## karlosito

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

mein gerät:
rute: shimano technium 3m 15-40gr.
rolle: spro red arc 10400


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

mein Gerät:
Rute: Gamakatsu Luxxe Saltage Cheetah 110XM 3,35m WG 15-80 gr

Rolle: TICA Taurus TP 4000s


----------



## Mr. Sprock

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



			
				Deichhuhnumsetzer schrieb:
			
		

> mein Gerät:
> Rute: Cheetah hx 100 3,30 m WG 15-80 gr
> 
> Rolle: *TICA *Taurus TP 4000s




Frage:
Ist die Rute nicht zu hart für Küstenforellen, oder fischst Du am Fluss auf Großforellen?


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



			
				Thilo (NRW) schrieb:
			
		

> Frage:
> Ist die Rute nicht zu hart für Küstenforellen, oder fischst Du am Fluss auf Großforellen?


 
Ich hatte auch eine wenig Sorge, sie könne zu hart sein, aber ... 

ich habe vorher die Berkley Series One gefischt, die mir aber bei Ködergewichten über 20 Gramm beim Einholen einfach zu weich war. Bisse kamen nicht richtig an und zwischen Grundkontakt und Fisch zu unterscheiden war nicht so einfach. Ich fische ausschliesslich monofile Schnur.
Bei der Cheetah sind Ködergewichte unter 18 Gramm nicht auf Weite zu bringen, alles was über 24 ist, lässt sich gut werfen. Ich habe letztes We zwei 51cm Meerforellen gedrillt und war von der Aktion der Rute absolut begeistert. Zusammen mit einer hochwertige Bremse (meist auch an hochwertigen Rollen) war es ein absolutes Vergnügen. Jetzt muss am nächsten WE noch eine 80er ran und wenn das gut geht, habe ich meine Rute gefunden.


----------



## Mr. Sprock

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo Deichhuhnumsetzer,

danke für den Input!
Ich denke, dass die 80er am WE fallen wird. 

TL!

P.S.: Was ist ein Deichhuhn?


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

_Deichhühner (gallus aggeris) sind nur in Norddeutschland vorkommende Eierproduzenten und ein naher Verwandter des Hanghuhns.

Sie leben an den Deichen und sind leicht daran zu erkennen, dass sie zwei verschieden lange Beine haben. Deichhühner werden gefangen, indem man sie erschreckt. Sie drehen sich dann um und rollen den Deich hinab, wo sie leicht aufgesammelt werden können.

Je nachdem, in welche Richtung die Deichhühner den Deich herunterrollen, unterscheidet man rechtsdrehende (H+) und linksdrehende (H-) Deichhühner. Die linksdrehenden sind biologisch dynamisch und im Verzehr vorzuziehen. Linksdrehende Hühner pflegen , nach Dänemark abzuwandern, während für die Rechtsdrehenden - mangels Deich - spätestens in Hamburg Schluss ist. Aus ihren vergeblichen Versuchen, dort im Gastronomiegewerbe Fuss zu fassen resultiert die Redensart "Auf einem Bein kann man nich stehen".

An der Ostseeküste ist das Deichhuhn ausgestorben, seit dort die Flut verboten und die Deiche durch Kurbäder und Parkplätze ersetzt wurden. Auch die Nahrungskonkurrenz durch Deichschafe und Hanghühner trugen zu seinem Verschwinden bei. _
Aus Kamelopedia.mormo.ogr......

|supergri


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

köstlich, wir haben hier Tränen ob dieser Definition gelacht. Erklärt sie doch vorzüglich meinen Beruf.
Ich setze die Hühner am Ende des Deiches auf die andere Seite, damit sie zurückgehen können.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

@Deichhuhnumsetzer
Aber soviele Deiche in Berlin? hab ich da was verpaßt? Ich dachte dort kommt nur das gemeine mitteldeutsche Railhuhn vor. |rolleyes
oder ist das eine Urlaubsbeschäftigung anne Küste?


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> @Deichhuhnumsetzer
> Aber soviele Deiche in Berlin? hab ich da was verpaßt? Ich dachte dort kommt nur das gemeine mitteldeutsche Railhuhn vor. |rolleyes
> oder ist das eine Urlaubsbeschäftigung anne Küste?


 
rate mal, wo es noch Deiche gibt ausser an der Küste .... kleiner Hinweis...Hochwasser, Elbe, Oder .... :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Havel, Spree? |kopfkrat


----------



## Hardi

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

@Gernot,


			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> _Deichhühner (gallus aggeris) sind nur in Norddeutschland vorkommende Eierproduzenten und __ein naher Verwandter des Hanghuhns ............................................................................................Nahrungskonku__renz durch Deichschafe und Hanghühner trugen zu seinem Verschwinden bei. _
> Aus Kamelopedia.mormo.ogr......|supergri


 
Prüfungsfach Chemie und LK Biologie ? ....... 
oder doch einen Abschluß in einer Naturwissenschaft ?
Perfekt


----------



## Tisie

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo,

wenn ich nicht mit der Fliege fische, verwende ich folgendes Gerät:

Rute: Quantum Energy Seaspin Heavy 3,15m / 25-65g
Rolle: Shimano Symetre 4000
Schnur: 0,25er Stroft GTM oder 0,15er Hemmingway Monotec Futura

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Bulli

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

so jetzt noch mein Werkzeug:

Rute : Fenwick Iron Feather 2  3,30m WG 16-54

Rolle : Shimano TWINPOWER 4000FA


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



			
				Thilo (NRW) schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Deichhuhnumsetzer,
> 
> danke für den Input!
> Ich denke, dass die 80er am WE fallen wird.


 
war nur 73 cm, die Rute hat aber Anforderungen super gemeistert #6


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Soweit so gut.
Die Formatierung stellt mich hier immer wieder auf die Probe. #c 
Ich kann Ralph mit den Fliegenruten gut verstehen. 

Eine Bitte noch in der Sache der Boardies, die hier reinschauen. |znaika: 

Bitte macht genaue Angaben, insbesondere zu den Ruten.
Balzer z.B bringt jedes Jahr ein wahres Feuerwerk an neuen Bezeichnungen heraus.
Aber nicht nur Balzer sondern auch Cormoran, Zebco, Spro und so weiter.

Bitte habt Verständnis dafür, dass ich nach ein ungenauen Angabe wie zum Beispiel "_Ich fische eine Balzer Matrix"_ nicht erst ein Stunde lang nach der Rute suche. 

Bitte schreibt die genaue Bezeichnung, die Länge und das Wurfgewicht der Ruten recht genau.

Und wenn etwas in der Sammlung nicht mehr stimmt oder fehlt, ändere ich das natürlich gern auf Euren Hinweis.


Gernot #h


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Dann mach mal bei mir ´ne neue Rolle dazu :
Ultimate "Superium" 4000er


----------



## Mr. Sprock

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



			
				Deichhuhnumsetzer schrieb:
			
		

> war nur 73 cm, die Rute hat aber Anforderungen super gemeistert




Hey,

was für ein Mißgeschick.
Tut mir leid.
Es kommen auch wieder bessere Tage.

Viel Glück!


----------



## drachel

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

.... und noch eine Kombi.....

DAIWA SHOGUN-Z, 3,05m, WG 15-55g und eine
DAIWA CALDIA 3000 mit 220m 0,26er Monofil.

Macht mir grossen Spass....


----------



## DonCamile

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Denke man kann diesen Thröd mal wieder hoch holen :q


----------



## Gnilftz

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



			
				DonCamile schrieb:
			
		

> Denke man kann diesen Thröd mal wieder hoch holen :q



Gut gemacht! Vorallem, weil er eh oben festgetackert ist... |rolleyes :q


----------



## DonCamile

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Gut gemacht! Vorallem, weil er eh oben festgetackert ist... |rolleyes :q


Tschuldigung hatte die Suchfuktion benutzt und bin dann auf den Thread gestossen .Da siehste nicht wo was steht und warum ,wollte ihn nur wieder hochholen


----------



## donlotis

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Tja, einen aktuelleren Thread wird man kaum finden!


Gruß donlotis

P.S.: Umgesattelt auf Spro RedArc 10300.


----------



## JunkieXL

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Byron Grey Mammoth light Cast Concept 3000 300cm 15-40g

RedArc 10300 mit 12er Fireline


----------



## Rooster

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin, 

Balzer Magna Princess Seatrout 3,15m, 10-50g Wg.
Spro BlueArc TuffBody 7400 + 12 Fireline

Super Gespann - vor allem bei Preis-Leistung!!!

Grüße, Sven


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Neue Rolle bei mir.

Tica Taurus TP-S 3000 wärmstens zu empfehlen Ersatzspule 4000


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Meine YAD Freiburg ist verstorben, meine "Neue" ist eine
Balzer Magna Matrix MX-9 Seatrout 3,10m 10-45g WG :l


----------



## MeerforelleHRO

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo Angelfreunde mein Equipment: 
                    Rute: Daiwa Osprey-L 3.05m und 25-50g  für mich hat sie die                               Optimal Aktion ich liebe diese Parabolische Biegung
                    Rolle: Shimano Technium 4000FA mit 12er geflochtener
Ich bin sehr zurfrieden mit dem Gerät kann ich nur empfehlen und weiter schönes Petrie heil Jungs


----------



## Dorschking

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Mein Ausrüstung setzt sich zusammen aus:

Rute: Zebco Rhino DF Specialist Lake 3,60m und Wurfgewicht von 10-55g. 
Für mich halt top, weil ich gerne mit längeren Ruten fische.
Rolle: Shimano Stradic 2500FA mit 0.12mm Zoom7 bespult
Perfekte Kombo fürs Spinnfischen auf Meerforelle und Hornhecht mit Blinkern, aber auch zum Werfen mit Sbirolino und einem Stück unechter Fischhaut von Berkley an einem Langschenkligen Schollenhaken dahinter funktioniert ohne zu verhäddern. Viel Glück für alle die ans Wasser kommen und Petri Heil!#h


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

HIER DIE ERGÄNZUNG ZU MEINEM GERÄT :
Fische jetzt die Fireline XDS als 13er auf meiner Blue Arc 9400
Petri Heil allen die ans Wasser kommen !


----------



## MeerforelleHRO

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo kennt einer die Fenwick Spin(25-125gr)  wollte mal fragen wie teuer die so ist und ob einer schon Erfahrung gemacht hat. Danke für euer bemühen


----------



## dacor

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

kannst mich aus der SHIMANO Stradic 4000 Fa liste streichen. die ist mir leider abhanden gekommen. ich fische jetzt ne  RedARC 10400


----------



## Tisie

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo,



			
				dacor schrieb:
			
		

> kannst mich aus der SHIMANO Stradic 4000 Fa liste streichen. die ist mir leider abhanden gekommen. ich fische jetzt ne  RedARC 10400


wie kann denn eine Rolle "abhanden kommen"? ;+ 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

So neue Rolle zu vermelden

Tica Taurus TP 3000-4000

Sven


----------



## Dorschking

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Wie eine Rolle abhanden kommen kann und denn noch so eine Gute, ist mir auch unverständlich. Zur neuen Rolle kann ich nur sagen keine gute Wahl! Ich habe selber vorher eine Redarc 10200 gefischt aber die ist mir kaputt gegangen wegen ein bisschen Salzwasser was in das Rolleninnere gekommen ist. Die ist meiner Meinung nach nich wirklich für den gebrauch im Salzwasser zu empfehlen, darum bin ich selber ja auch auf die Stradic 2500 FB  umgesattelt  und die hat mir bisher noch keine Probleme bereitet mit freundlichen Grüßen #h Dorschking


----------



## dacor

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



			
				Tisie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> wie kann denn eine Rolle "abhanden kommen"? ;+
> 
> Viele Grüße, Matthias




DANKE! ich hatte es schon fast vergessen...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=76976


----------



## defender

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Tach auch,

meine Kombo ist:

Cheetah 96M (7-35g)
Shimano 2500 Technium MGS

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Mr. Sprock

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



			
				defender schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch,
> 
> meine Kombo ist:
> 
> Cheetah 96M (7-35g)
> Shimano 2500 Technium MGS
> 
> Gruss
> Christian



Hi, 

eine Frage:
Wie lang ist der Hintergriff, also vom Rollenhalterende abwärts bis zum Ende des Rutengriffs gemessen?

Danke!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



			
				Dorschking schrieb:
			
		

> Zur neuen Rolle kann ich nur sagen keine gute Wahl! Ich habe selber vorher eine Redarc 10200 gefischt aber die ist mir kaputt gegangen wegen ein bisschen Salzwasser was in das Rolleninnere gekommen ist. Die ist meiner Meinung nach nich wirklich für den gebrauch im Salzwasser zu empfehlen, darum bin ich selber ja auch auf die Stradic 2500 FB  umgesattelt


Nun, tauchfest ist eine RedArc im Werkzustand beileibe nicht #d, auch nicht besonders gut gegen Korrosion geschützt, weil etliche Stellen ohne Fett sind. Dazu gibt es keine Dichtungen und einige Spalte. Ein bischen Spritzwasser kommt da aber nicht rein, das muß schon wenigstens eine ordentliche Welle sein. Eine gute gefettete RedArc hält aber auch ohne Dichtungsmaßnahmen eine Woche übliches Watfischer-Dauerangeln ohne jede Korrosionsspur durch, hab ich genau inspiziert.

Wer das besser haben will, sollte sowieso erstens die  Rolle kräftig neu fetten, zweitens die Spalte, den Deckel und den Rucklaufsperrenmitnehmerbereich im Flansch und am Ende mit einem festen Dichtfett einschmieren. Auch ein Ventilgummi läßt sich ganz gut als Dichtung auf den Schalthebel am Ende im Gehäuse schieben, so daß man das Rollengehause dichtschmieren kann. Dann kommt auch nichts mehr so schnell rein, im Werkzustand geht das meist ratz-fatz, hab ich selber im Waschbecken ausprobiert und die Wasserspuren im Fett bewundert |rolleyes 

Wer es wirklich besser haben will und Investitionswillig ist, sollte sich dagegen mal die neuen Daiwas mit der "Washable"-Eigenschaft anschauen, das hört sich nach mehr an und nebenbei sind die ohne Wormshaft schön stabil.

Dann noch eine Empfehlung an alle Mefo-Hardcorefischer: Seid ein bischen zärtlich zu euren roten, silbernen und andersfarbigen Arc-Schätzchen bei einem Hänger: Spule in tiefste Stellung bringen und nicht so derbe reinknallen, das kann das Wormshaftgetriebe dann doch nicht so gut ab. Allzeit viel Spaß mit euren Schätzchen! :l


----------



## deger

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

so, habe meine Balzer durch eine Stradic 2500 FB ersetzt


----------



## Tisie

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo AngelDet,

das sind ja doch einige Einschränkungen für die anfangs so hochgelobten RedArc-Rollen. Das Design hat ja auch was (ich wäre fast schwach geworden |rolleyes ), aber solche Probleme wie die von Dir genannten sind mir mit meinen beiden langjährigen Begleitern (Shimano Symetre 3000 & 4000) zum Glück völlig fremd (von einer leicht angerosteten Kurbelfeststellschraube mal abgesehen). Und die haben noch nie frisches Öl oder Fett gesehen, aber schon so einiges an Salzwasser geschluckt ... na vielleicht sollte ich da mal was machen?!

Ich finde es aber toll, daß Du als Liebhaber dieser Rollen auch objektiv über deren Probleme berichtest. #6 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



			
				Tisie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es aber toll, daß Du als Liebhaber dieser Rollen auch objektiv über deren Probleme berichtest. #6


Jupp, muß so sein für mich! #6

Jemanden ohne Bastelgeschick, gute Mechaniker+Wartungsbeziehung oder Selbsthilfeambitionen sind die Rollen nicht uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen, gerade was hier den Salzwassereinsatz betrifft. Die, ihre Rollen sowie Fett-technisch auf Vordermann halten, haben mit den Rollen nicht die Probleme. War letztes Jahr mangels Langzeiterfahrungen noch nicht so abzusehen.
Muß man sich (wie mit allem Gerät) schon genau vorher überlegen, was man braucht.

Und nen Tip: eine neu gefettete Rolle läuft meistens wieder so toll, da hat man doppelte Freude dran!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



			
				MeerforelleHRO schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo kennt einer die Fenwick Spin(25-125gr)  wollte mal fragen wie teuer die so ist und ob einer schon Erfahrung gemacht hat.


Ja, kenn ich, hab ich. Aber das ist definitiv nichts für Meerforellen, die Rute ist wirklich eine schwere Spinnrute, allerdings mit recht breiter Spitzenaktion. Für Großhecht und Wels ist das passend. Mit ca. gewogenen ~ 330g kein Leichtgewicht.


----------



## Tisie

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Und nen Tip: eine neu gefettete Rolle läuft meistens wieder so toll, da hat man doppelte Freude dran!


Na dann werde ich das mal in Angriff nehmen. Hattest Du nicht in irgendeinem anderen Thread dieses spezielle Kugellagerfett empfohlen?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



			
				Tisie schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann werde ich das mal in Angriff nehmen. Hattest Du nicht in irgendeinem anderen Thread dieses spezielle Kugellagerfett empfohlen?


Nicht nur ich, im "Blue Arc" und "Kaffeemühlen" Thread haben wir das diskutiert. Wolkenkrieger empfiehlt besonders das von Connex.

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten, auch Fahrradfett, weißes Titanverseiftes usw., aber gutes salzwasserbeständiges Kugellagerfett aus Bau- oder Supermarkt sollte schon immer so gut sein, daß man nichts verkehrt macht. Ich hatte bisher das von Nigrin verwendet.

Ich experimentiere neben Kugellagerfett+Synthetikmotoröl auch noch an kritischen Stellen mit festerem Kugellagerfett, weißem Wälzfett und hochdrehenenden Fett aus dem Automodellbau. Funktionieren tut alles, ist nur die Frage was wie leicht läuft. Mehr Öl im Fett bringt mehr Leichtlauf, hält aber nicht so lange wie zäheres Fett. Anbei: Sprühöle etc. haben in ner Rolle nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Tisie

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Besten Dank für die Tipps, AngelDet!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## MeerforelleHRO

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Jo AngelDet wollte sie auch fürs dorschangeln vom kleinen boat nemen dafür fand ich sie eigentlich ganz ansprächen aber leider musste der versandladen wo ich sie mir bestellte sie zurück vordern weil (Grund:
Wir haben aus unserem Lagerbestand Ruten des gleichen Typs versandt.
Nun haben sich zwei Käufer gemeldet das beim ersten Angeln die eingesetzte
Spitze ausgebrochen ist. Diese Information war leider für uns nicht erklärbar
da wir bereits mehr als 50 Stück der Rute verkauft haben und noch nie Mängelmeldung
erfolgt sind.

In der Folge haben wir dann alle Ruten des TYPS geprüft und festgestellt
das bei allen Ruten die Überlappung nicht ausreichend ist, so das ein Bruch
( Ausbrechen ) bei grösser Belastung wahrscheinlich ist.

Eine Anfrage beim Lieferanten ergab dann das leider ein Lieferung mit Fehlern
behaftet ist, unsere Lagerbestandsruten sind leider alle aus dieser Zulieferung.

Wir werden morgen alle Ruten ( die noch nicht ausgeliefert wurden ) an den
Liefernaten zurück senden. Gleichfalls werden wir Ruten die auf dem Transportweg
sind zurück odern.

Sollten Sie bereits Ihre Rute erhalten haben so schauen Sie bitte ob die
eingesetzte Spitze mit einem Schrumpfschlauch oder Garn fixiert ist.) Das wa echt schade mal sehen vllt hol i sie mir mal später tendiere jetzt aber mehr zur YAD Springhill 3 m 50-100gr glaube ich okay danke für deine antwort


----------



## defender

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo,

jetzt mal an der richtigen Stelle in diesem Fred:

GAMAKATSU Luxxe Saltage Cheetah 96M; 2,90 m; WG 7-35 g

Shimano 2500 Technium MGS

Gruss
Defender


----------



## defender

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



			
				Thilo (NRW) schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> eine Frage:
> Wie lang ist der Hintergriff, also vom Rollenhalterende abwärts bis zum Ende des Rutengriffs gemessen?
> 
> Danke!



So um die 30 cm...wieso???


----------



## Mr. Sprock

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

@ Defender:
Danke für den Input, ich hatte mich einfach nur dafür interessiert.
Schön, dass man auch in diesem speziellen Thread wieder zum Thema zurückgekommen ist. Man muss wirklich nicht jeden Thread mit dem Red-Arc- oder Irgendwas-Arc-Dreck zumüllen. Danke!


----------



## Margaux

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo MeFo-Profis,

mich würde interessieren, welche Länge Ihr bei MeFo-Ruten für optimal haltet. Aus den bisherigen zahlreichen Beiträgen scheint so die Länge zwischen 3,00 m und 3,30 m die bevorzugte zu sein. Andererseits werden auch Spinnruten in 2,70 m und Sbiro-Ruten in 3,90 m eingesetzt. 

Oder vielleicht kann ich die Frage verkürzen: ich komme nur einmal im Jahr nach Norwegen an die Küste, wo mittlerweile vermehrt speziell auf MeFo geangelt wird. Ich möchte mir für das MeFo-Angeln *eine* Spinnrute kaufen. Ich fische allerdings sowohl von der Küste als auch vom Kleinboot, deshalb muß die Rute bezüglich der Länge für beides passen. Normalerweise kaufen ich hierfür als Kompromiß 2,70 m Ruten. Würde das für das Küstenspinnen ausreichen?

Danke und Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## archie

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

So,

jetzt muss ich aber auch mal meine Kombos hier reintackern:

Kombo die erste:

Cormoran Black Star Seatrout 3m 10-45gr. WG
Quantum Iron 4
0,13er PowerPro

Kombo die zweite:

Quantum Energy Seaspin Heavy 3,15m 20-65gr. WG
Quantum Crypton 740 FD
0,16er Jenzi TopSecret (wird in absehbarer Zeit durch PowerPro oder PowerLine ersetzt)

Laufen beide seit Jahren ohne größere Probleme (abgesehen von notwendiger Pflege und der Wartung eventueller Verschschleißteile)


Ralf


----------



## Tisie

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo Ralf,



			
				archie schrieb:
			
		

> Quantum Energy Seaspin Heavy 3,15m 20-65gr. WG


gute Wahl #6 

Ich hätte die Rute gerne noch in der leichteren Medium-Variante, aber leider wird die ja nicht mehr hergestellt #d 

Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich mal die Quantum Energy Seatrout, aber die hat mir nicht gefallen. War mir zu weich in der Spitze und nicht so schön straff und spritzig wie die Seaspin.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



			
				Thilo (NRW) schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss wirklich nicht jeden Thread mit dem Red-Arc- oder Irgendwas-Arc-Dreck zumüllen.


Aber, aber! :g  Das Wichtige steht zusammengefaßt in der Liste von Posting-1 am Anfang. 
Und zumindest die Seewasserfrage für diese Rollen interessiert schon ein paar Leute, noch weit mehr als hier "offiziell" vertreten.


----------



## Margaux

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



			
				Margaux schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo MeFo-Profis,
> 
> mich würde interessieren, welche Länge Ihr bei MeFo-Ruten für optimal haltet. Aus den bisherigen zahlreichen Beiträgen scheint so die Länge zwischen 3,00 m und 3,30 m die bevorzugte zu sein. Andererseits werden auch Spinnruten in 2,70 m und Sbiro-Ruten in 3,90 m eingesetzt.
> 
> Oder vielleicht kann ich die Frage verkürzen: ich komme nur einmal im Jahr nach Norwegen an die Küste, wo mittlerweile vermehrt speziell auf MeFo geangelt wird. Ich möchte mir für das MeFo-Angeln *eine* Spinnrute kaufen. Ich fische allerdings sowohl von der Küste als auch vom Kleinboot, deshalb muß die Rute bezüglich der Länge für beides passen. Normalerweise kaufen ich hierfür als Kompromiß 2,70 m Ruten. Würde das für das Küstenspinnen ausreichen?
> 
> Danke und Grüße,
> Margaux


 
In einer Woche geht es nach Norwegen und da werde ich für MeFo meine Sbiro-Rute einsetzen:

DEGA Competition Sbiro Sea Länge 3,90 m. WG 10-40 gr
Ryobi Zauber 4000
0,13 Power Pro und 0,26 Spro Super G-Line

Eine passende MeFo-Spinnrute fehlt mir ja noch, da warte ich auf Eure Tipps (s.o.) #h. Als Rolle habe ich wiederum eine Ryobi Zauber mit den o.g. Schnüren vorgesehen.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Connar

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo zusammen,
habe diesen Thrad gerade erst entdeckt. Da ich meine Kombi sehr, sehr schätze und das nicht nur für Meerforelle sondern damit genauso beständig dem Zander in HH nachstellt ohne zu ermüden, mit Reserven..........

Rute : Greyflex Spin, 10 feet, 15-45g (Hersteller Grey) 
Rolle : Quantum Energy Ti 740 (4000) 

Grüsse Mike (Connar)


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hi!

Habe die Quantum Rute World Champion Seaspin 320 cm 20-40 Gramm WG verkauft-

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## SPINNMASTER MD

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Mein Gerät für das Spinnfischen mit Blinker und Wobbler auf Meerforelle, Hornhecht, Wolfsbarsch, Dorsch, Köhler, Polack, Makrelle und andere Küstenräuber der Welt-Meere:

Rute: Shimano Beastmaster STC MH - 2,40/2,70m - 15-45g
Rolle: Shimano Twin Power 4000FA
Schnur: ca. 20lb/9kg geflochtene (z.B. PowerPro 0,15mm)
Vorfach: ca. 20lb/9kg Fluorocarbon (z.B. Berkley Vanish 0,37mm)


----------



## Locke

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Feiner Thread! #6

Fische seit kurzem die Berkley Series One Skeletor in 3,00m.
Schööön fein, schwerer als die kleinen Salty´s oder 18gr Spökets fische ich nicht. 
Fischtechnisch noch nicht eingeweiht, aber die Rute scheint nicht überfordert mit meiner Köderwahl. 

Also Rolle z.Zt. die Shimano Technium 4000 FE. Leider viel zu schwer für die Skeletor, da muss alsbald ein leichter Ersatz her.

Gruss Locke


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Locke schrieb:


> Feiner Thread! #6
> 
> Fische seit kurzem die Berkley Series One Skeletor in 3,00m.
> Schööön fein, schwerer als die kleinen Salty´s oder 18gr Spökets fische ich nicht.
> Fischtechnisch noch nicht eingeweiht, aber die Rute scheint nicht überfordert mit meiner Köderwahl.



Bester Einsatzbereich ist so zwischen 8 gramm (z.B. Hansen Vims) bis 16 gramm (Hansen Flash) . Wobei der Vims an der feinen Rute mehr Spass macht !


----------



## Locke

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



			
				MS schrieb:
			
		

> (z.B. Hansen Vims)


Oh...einen Vims hab ich auch noch.....an der Pappe #t 
Den hat mir mal der "angel totalverweigerer" theactor mal mitgebracht.
Die Grammzahl war mir entfallen, aber die Form war interessant.
Danke für die Erinnerung 

Was hast Du denn für eine Rolle an der Skeletor, Du hat ja mehrere angegeben?

Gruss Locke


----------



## theactor

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

HI,



> noch.....an der Pappe


 
WAAAAS?! Da bringt man Dir EINMAL was mit und dann...:r 

12 Gramm brint  das kleine, flippige Etwas auf die Waage.

#h


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Locke schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn für eine Rolle an der Skeletor, Du hat ja mehrere angegeben?
> 
> Gruss Locke



Oh, gut das du mich erinnerst !
Gernot muss bei mir was neues in die Liste eintragen : 
*ULTIMATE Superium 3000*


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



SPINNMASTER MD schrieb:


> Schnur: ca. 20lb/9kg geflochtene (z.B. PowerPro 0,15mm)



die PowerPro 20 lbs entspricht nicht einer 0,15er, sondern einer 0,23er 

Gugst Du hier


Meine Mefokombos sind:

Shimano Speedmaster 300MH (15 - 40WG) 
Shimano Twinpower 2500FA

Shimano Speedmaster 300 H (20 - 50 WG)
Shimano Stella 4000 SR

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Fynn_sh

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin

kannst mal meine Sachen unter dem Nick fischer-man1 rausnehmen, erstens habe ich en Nick geändert und zweitens ist das Gerät längst überholt  

z.Z. nenne ich eine Daiwa Infitiy Q3000 und eine Fenwick Ironfeather II 10ft WG bis 48gr mein Eigen :l


----------



## Mefomillo

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin Moin,

hier meine Mefokombi:

Rute - Sportex Carat Spinn 2     Länge 3m Wg bis 40gr.

Rolle - Ryobi Zauber 4000

Schnur - 0,12 Fireline

Perti Mefomillo#h


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Tach zusammen!
Für die Herbstsaison fische ich :

Rolle:
Tica Taurus Tp 4000 S

Rute:
Shimano Speedmaster 330H 20-50gr.

Bislang feine Combo!

Gruß Seatrout


----------



## Medo

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

@rr

verarbeite doch mal die letzten 50 beiträge


----------



## Margaux

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Margaux schrieb:


> Sbiro-Rute:
> DEGA Competition Sbiro Sea Länge 3,90 m. WG 10-40 gr
> Ryobi Zauber 4000
> 0,13 Power Pro und 0,26 Spro Super G-Line


 
Hallo zusammen,

bevor der Thread ergänzt wird #6 , hier mein Update:

Neben der o.g. Sbiro-Rute setze ich zum Spinnangeln ein:

Harrison Interceptor (Aufbau durch Boradie "mad"), Länge 2,70m, WG 5-20g
Abu Cardinal 33

oder (als Reiserute):

Daiwa Ospray Spinning, 4-teilig, Länge 3m, WG 15-60g
(mit der o.g. Ryobi Zauber)

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## sbiroman

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

@ Fynn_sh

kannst du mir was über die fenwick rute erzählen?

bist du mit der zufrieden?
suche nämlich ne neue mefo rute, und habe sie heute im angebot gesehen. hatte bisher ne speedmaster ins gefasst.


----------



## sbiroman

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

hier übrigens meine mefokombi:

Rute: Black Star Pro Mefo

Rolle: Redarc 4000


----------



## der_Jig

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hab nun auch mal wieder zugeschlagen und hier meine neue Kombo:


Rute: Shimano Antares in 330 MH

Rolle: Cormoran Chronos AL 4000 mit 12er Fireline (schwarz)

Hab die Rute gestern mal mit ein paar Würfen eingeweiht... leider kein Fisch und nun bin ich noch hibbeliger, bis es endlich losgeht!


----------



## Locke

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

@der jig
Wie schwer ist die Rolle?
Danke

Gruss locke


----------



## der_Jig

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

so, hab mir grad eben mal die digitale küchenwaage von meinen nachbarn ausgeliehen...


die rolle wiegt komplett, also mit ein bischen 28er Unterfütterung und 200m 12er Fireline genau


389gr.!


----------



## Locke

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hey Jig,
vielen Dank für die Mühe!
Gruss Locke


----------



## mefo1

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

moin,

jetzt werde ich euch mal ein bisschen shocken!
ich fische nun seit einem monat mit einer hardy smuggler 4-17 gr wurfgeicht in 2,52 m. die rolle ist eine twinpower von shimano 1000 f!!!
letzte wochenende habe ich eine 63er mefo rausgeholt!
ich sag nur super light fishing#6 !

lg


----------



## mefo1

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

oh ich habe mich vertan. 2-14gr wurfgewicht und nur 251cm!!
ich kann euch das nur nahe legen mit leichter rute und rolle zu fischen man hat viel mehr gefühl zur fisch- und köderführung.
meine zwei anderen ruten 1. hardy seatrot 7-35gr und 2. iron feather2 8-32gr bleiben erst einmal im regal! ab 3-4 bft kommen die wieder zum vorschein!


----------



## Mr. Sprock

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



mefo1 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> jetzt werde ich euch mal ein bisschen shocken!
> ich fische nun seit einem monat mit einer hardy smuggler 4-17 gr wurfgeicht in 2,52 m. die rolle ist eine twinpower von shimano 1000 f!!!
> letzte wochenende habe ich eine 63er mefo rausgeholt!
> ich sag nur super light fishing#6 !
> 
> lg



@ mefo1:
Schönes Material!
Wenn gar nichts geht, kannst du dann auch Mikado spielen.


----------



## mefo1

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

@ Thilo|jump:|jump:


----------



## Fastroller

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin,

hier jetzt meine Combo:

Shimano Speedmaster 300MH (15 - 40WG) 
Shimano Twinpower 4000FA

#6 #6 #6


----------



## Christian D

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

So, zur Herbstsaison gabs ne neue Rolle:

Daiwa Infinity-Q 3000 :l 

Meine Twinpower hat es leider zerlegt...


----------



## mj23

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

So. Also hier meine Nagelneue Mefo Combo.

Rute
Berkley Series One Skeletor 100ML 
Länge: 3m
Wurfgewicht: 8g-32g

Rolle
Spro RedArc 10300

Am Samstag wird diese Combo eingeweiht.


----------



## jon granada

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Petri allerseits,
da ich erst einmal auf Meerforelle war, habe ich (nicht zuletzt Wohnort-bedingt) bislang keine Rute für diesen Zweck gekauft. Beim letzten Mal bin ich mit meiner Hechtrute (Shimano Aspire in 2,70m) losgezogen. Gebissen haben zwar an zwei Nachmittagen fünf Fische, aber "nur" Dorsche auf nen schwarzen Spöket in 32 gr. 
Diesen Winter werde ich auf Rügen sein, daher überlege ich mir eine Rute für Meerforelle zu holen, allerdings hat mein Gerätehändler vor Ort nur wenig Erfahrung mit Meerforellen, daher: 
Welche Rute kann man empfehlen? Preis zwischen 100 und 150€!
Als Rolle will ich meine Shimano Twin Power 4000 FA nutzen - sollte doch in Ordnung sein oder!?! 
12er Geflochtene?!?

Helft mir!


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die Rolle und Schnurr sind absolut zu empfehlen.
Das mit der Rute füllt sehr viele Seiten.

Seufz!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## jon granada

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich habe mir mal eine Speedmaster angeschaut, allerdings war die nur mit einem Wurfgewicht von 3-12 Gr im LAden vorhanden. Wer hat Erfahrungen mit der Speedmaster bis 40 Gr Wurfgewicht? Was haltet ihr von diesem Gerät? Preismäßig ist die ja sehr in Ordnung! Oder bekommt man für das Geld etwas besseres?

PH
Jon


----------



## Inseljung

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin moin!

Erstmal meine Combi:
Black Star CM 3m 10-40g
Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 ( kommt def. in 3 Tagen) freu.. 


@jon granada
Hab leider keine Ahnung von der Speedmaster :-(
Kann Dir die Black Star aber wärmstens empfehlen!
Bekommst du schon für ca. 110 Kröten 
kleiner Tip dazu: Spitzenring wechseln (nix gut für Schnur)
noch ein kleiner Tip: nimm deine TP mit wenn du dir die Rute ansiehst oder kaufst , denn der Rollenhalter ist zwar schön und schön stabil aber auch sehr knapp bemessen. 3000er Rollen passen bestens..|bla: 

Mfg Inseljung


----------



## mefo1

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

moin jon,

kauf dir die 3-12gramm rute!"!"!"
dein ersten fisch mit dieser rute wirst du nie vergessen#6 !!!


----------



## jon granada

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Wie erwähnt fische ich gerne mit den Spökets, ist die Rute mit 3-12 G nicht etwas zu weich für diesen Einsatz? 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Spökets, in welchen Farben bzw. Größen gehen die wohl am besten auf Meerforelle? Habe wie oben erwähnt bislang nur Dorsche drauf gefangen (32 G, schwarz) mittlerer Weile gibt es die ja in unendlich vielen Ausführungen. Wechsle ich für diese Frage besser die Sparte?
PH!
JG


----------



## Inseljung

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin erstmal!

Ich selber fische lieber den 18g Spöki aber auch die 28g sind top. 
Kommt halt auf Wind und Strömung an...|bla: 
Lassen sich beide bestens mit der Black Star werfen und führen.#6 

Mfg Inseljung


----------



## grobro

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich habe mich für eine Sportex Turbo Spin 2 entschieden, wobei das 8 Jahre her ist mittlerweile.

Habe jetzt eine Quantum Sea Spin in 3,20. Dazu eine 
Shimano Stradic 4000FB. Einfach perfekte Kombi!


Liebe Grüsse Jörn


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo,

meine 4000er Quantum ist nun einer 3000er Quantum Energy Ti gewichen, da sie von mir gegangen ist.


----------



## MeerforelleHRO

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

habe jetzt die Shimano Technium 4000Fa gegen eine STradic 4000 Fa eingetauscht.Gruss André


----------



## Mr. Sprock

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



MeerforelleHRO schrieb:


> habe jetzt die Shimano Technium 4000Fa gegen eine STradic 4000 Fa eingetauscht.Gruss André



Hi #h ,

eine Frage: Wo kann man denn eine Technium gegen eine Stradic tauschen?

Danke!


----------



## MeerforelleHRO

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

 ich habe eigentlich meine Technium bei ebay verkauft. Für das Geld habe ich eine Twinpower 5000 Fa bekommen und jetzt habe ich mir eine stradic hinzu gekauft. Gruss André


----------



## jon granada

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

hat jemand Erfahrung mit der neuen Aspire 3,30; 30gr? Im Angelladen macht die ne sehr gute Figur, aber bei dem Preos hätte ich gerne Erfahrungsberichte!?!


----------



## jon granada

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Preos = Preis


----------



## Locke

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Aloha Rausreißer,

bitte mal aktualisieren,habe mir heute eine Shimano Twinpower 2500FB gekauft.
Schöne Rolle, die sich sehr gut an meiner Skeletor macht! 

Freue mich auf die erste Session.

Gruss Locke


----------



## PUCK

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hi, ich fische eine Stradic 3000 und dazu eine von nem Rutenbauer handgefertigte Spinnrute mit einem Tusk Blank der Länge 3 m. und angegebenen 20-40g. WG.
Die Rute wirft real ca. 12-25g. und hat eine schnelle progressive Aktion.
Eigentlich wollte ich mir die Harrison Interceptor aufbauen lassen, aber der Tusk Blank mit der gewebten Matte gefiel mit besser, da er etwas schneller als die Harrison ist und auch ca. 5g. mehr Wurfgewicht verträgt. Der Blank ist ca. 10 Euro günstiger als der Interceptor-Blank. 
Serienruten finde ich auch schön, aber so eine Handgefertigte hat schon etwas besonderes und man kann alles auf seine Bedürfnisse anpassen lassen, was ich bei Meerforellenruten bzgl. der Grifflänge sehr wichtig finde.


----------



## Tisie

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo Puck,

von Tusk-Blanks habe ich noch nichts gehört. Hast Du mehr Infos darüber und evtl. einen Link dazu?

Vielen Dank, Matthias


----------



## Margaux

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Tisie schrieb:


> von Tusk-Blanks habe ich noch nichts gehört. Hast Du mehr Infos darüber und evtl. einen Link dazu?
> Vielen Dank, Matthias


 
Hallo Matthias,

hier ist z.B. ein Link: http://www.mads-rutenbau.de/

Ich lasse mir derzeit von Mad bzw. Robert einen 2,40m Tusk Blank 5-25g Wurfgewicht für das Barschangeln vom Boot aufbauen. Der längere Blank soll für das MeFo-Angeln spitze sein. Wie allerdings oben schon geschrieben wurde, liegt der maximale Wurfgewichtsbereich wohl bei ca. 25g, obwohl der längere Blank mit 20 - 40g angegeben wird. Wenn Du also schwerere Köder wirfst, solltest Du das bedenken. Aber wie gesagt, ich selber hatte noch keine 3,00m Tusk in der Hand.

Auch der Interceptor Blank (angegebenes Wurfgewicht 5-20g) ist super. Ich lasse mir allerdings für Meerforelle von Robert eine Harrison VHF 5-30g in 3,20m aufbauen. Der sehr schnelle und steife Blank ist aber für das MeFo-Angeln nicht jedermanns Sache und wird hier im Board teilweise kontrovers diskutiert. Einige schwören darauf, einige können damit wegen der Steifheit des Blankes für Meerforelle nur wenig anfangen. Ich denke aber, daß die Rute für mich paßt. Ich bevorzuge schnellere Ruten, außerdem sollte man damit richtig weit werfen können und auch auf lange Entfernung noch einen guten Anschlag hinbekommen. Ich bin gespannt!!

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Tisie

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Vielen Dank für die Info, Margaux!

Ist Tusk der Name des Herstellers oder die Bezeichnung einer bestimmten Rutenserie? Gibt es eine Hersteller-Seite?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Margaux

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Tisie schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info, Margaux!
> 
> Ist Tusk der Name des Herstellers oder die Bezeichnung einer bestimmten Rutenserie? Gibt es eine Hersteller-Seite?
> 
> Viele Grüße, Matthias


 
Hallo Matthias,

meines Wissens wird der Blank "Tusk" genannt. Näheres kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. Wenn Du Interesse an einer Tusk oder generell an einem Blank für's MeFo-Angeln hast, würde ich Dir empfehlen, daß Du den Boardie mad anrufst. Mad ist begeisterter Rutenbauer und kann Dir auch über die Tusk viel erzählen. Die Telefonnummern findest Du auf seiner Homepage.

Viel Spaß beim Fachsimpeln (und Grüße an Robert),

Margaux


----------



## PUCK

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo,
für weiter Infos zu den Tusk-Blanks würde ich mal in diesem Thread
den Boardie „Mad“ direkt danach fragen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=68007 

Alternativ kannst du noch hier nach den Blanks schauen:
http://www.grabmayer.at/sites_deutsch/index.html

http://www.mads-rutenbau.de/


----------



## Tisie

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Super, vielen Dank für die Infos!

Ich werde den Mad mal kontaktieren, wenn es bei mir konkret wird.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## FieteJansen

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Dann verewige ich mein Gerät hier auch mal:

 Rute:
SPORTEX Turbo Spin 2 SP3012, 10ft - schon etwas älter, dafür immernoch ein Traum!

 Rolle:
OKUMA Aveon AE 30

 btw, bin grad auf der Suche nach ner 3,60 - 3,90 Rute zum Sbiro Fischen... Tipps oder Angebote gerne per PN


----------



## horny

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

So dann will ich auch mal !!!

*Ruten:*

Shimano ASPIRE AX 330 MH
Shimano ASPIRE BX 300 ML:l  

*Rollen:*

Shimano TWIN POWER 2500 FA
Shimano TWIN POWER 3000 F:l


----------



## eastspöket

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

mooin moin |wavey: 
pünklich zum start in m/v mal meine rute
daiwa firewulf 315 cm 10-55 gr rolle infinitieQ 3000.
habe mal ne frage an alle die sich damit auskennen?
was macht den unterschied zwischen einer 3m ruete mit zb.7 ringen gegen einer mit mehreren rigen,in der wurfweite aus?#c 
ich denke über neukauf und kann gute tips gebrauchen. meine vorstellung bei der rute liegt so bei shimano 330 #6 o.gamacatzu335 beide haben 11bzw.10 ringe.#6 

danke mayk


----------



## der_Jig

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hi,

Hab mir nun auch mal wieder was gegönnt! 

Rute ist immer noch die Shimano Antares in 330 MH 15-40gr

und 

Rolle ist nun die Shimano Aspire 4000 mit 12er Fireline Crystal

War bisher erst einmal wieder los, aber man merkt schon, dass es was Feines ist! Über die Schnur kann ich bisher nicht allzuviel berichten, allerdings ist sie wirklich unauffälliger, gerade in der Dämmerung... Bin mal gespannt.  Zur Knotenfestigkeit, die ja kritisiert worden ist, kann ich nichts sagen, da ich mit No-Knot fische...


----------



## Living Dead

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hi ! 

So hier ist mal mein jetziges Gerät zum Spinnfischen auf Meerforelle:

Rute: Shimano Speedmaster 10-30gr/3m

Rolle: Infinity Q 3000

Liebe Grüße, LV


----------



## Drillmaschine

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

.... habe auch was neues :k:

Shimano Speedmaster 300 M (10-30g, 3,00m)
Daiwa Certate 3500
Fireline Crystal 0,15mm


:l


----------



## hugo b

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Servus,meine aktuelle Mefo-Zusammenstellung.Lesath 300M 10-30g,twinpower4000fb,power-pro 0,13mm


----------



## HAL9000

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Es ist Weihnacht,jedes Jahr, im Kreis der Familie bei totem Fleisch und wir schneiden das Fleisch und wir loben ihn,ist das nicht schön!(Von leeren Herzen/EA80)

Ja bei mir war der bärtige Typ schon da und es gab eine Rute von Gamakatsu!Sie hört auf den Namen-Cheetah (2,90m/7-35g),wat fürn geiler Stock!
Gruß aus FL


----------



## Living Dead

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ja ! Mein Cheetah is heute gekommen und naja....Lesath und Co können einpacken :g

LG | L.D.


----------



## küstenfan

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

moinsen!

mein getackle:

spinnrute: shimano aspire bx 3m, 5-20 gr. wg, browning carboxy trout 3m, 15-40 gr. wg

spinnrolle: shimano stradic 3000 fe, symetre 2000 + 4000 (die gute alte mit der doppelkurbel)

schnur: .12 fireline, .12 spiderwire stealth

tl
markus


----------



## Carp4Fun

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin Moin,

Rute:
-Fenwick Ironfeather ll # Länge 10ft. (3,05m); WG 12-48gr.

Rolle:
-Shimano Twinpower 4000FB mit 0,12er Spiderwire

Bisher erst zweimal mit dieser Konstellation gefischt und einmal gedrillt; erster Eindruck is schonmal absolut sahnemäßig und der Rest wird sich zeigen.#6


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hab am Samstag mal wieder zugeschlagen:
Jetzt müßte ich nur noch Zeit haben ... 

*Shimano Speedmaster 300MH (15 - 40WG)*

*Gruß*
*waveman*


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



HAL9000 schrieb:


> Es ist Weihnacht,jedes Jahr, im Kreis der Familie bei totem Fleisch und wir schneiden das Fleisch und wir loben ihn,ist das nicht schön!(Von leeren Herzen/EA80)
> 
> Ja bei mir war der bärtige Typ schon da und es gab eine Rute von Gamakatsu!Sie hört auf den Namen-Cheetah (2,90m/7-35g),wat fürn geiler Stock!
> Gruß aus FL


 
#6 Jungs, da hat euch der Mann, der den Sack auf dem Rücken hat, was Feines gebracht


----------



## UliRodMaster

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin ! Hat einer von euch Boardies Erfahrungen mit der Gamakatsu Cheetah in 3,30 m WG bis 60 Gr. ? Hal9000 ist von der leichteren Variante ja schwer begeistert. Habe im Frühjahr bei Boltenhgn./Steinbeck einen Herrn Namens Christoph Rügen getroffen. Der hatte die Waffe in Gebrauch ...Top ! Was sagen die anderen ? - Aber jetzt nicht : Ey kauf Dir doch `Ne Lesath.
Sorry ist Optisch nicht mein Ding. -Auf der Gamakatsu sind auch
Fuji Titanringe drauf . Würde halt gerne was über die Aktion /
Wurf / Drill wissen.  Danke UliRodMaster


----------



## Living Dead

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Also die Rute is ne absolute Wurfmaschine und wesentlcih härter und schwerer als die 96M. Geschmackssache halt!
Kann dir leider nichts genaueres berichten weil ich sie nur kurz in der Hand hatte!


----------



## HAL9000

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die schwere Rute kenne ich nicht vom Werfen,aber habe sie im Laden gesehen, wozu willst du die denn nutzen?


----------



## Jan77

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

So nun nach Weihnachten mal wieder ein Upgrade meines Tackles:

Rute: DAIWA Infinity-Q  Länge: 3,10m WG: 20-50gr.
Rolle: Tica Libra SA 3500


----------



## Inseljung

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin moin und frohes neues!

;+ konnte die neuen Infinity leider erst in Papierform in der Hand halten, sehen ja super aus...

erzähl mal

mfg inseljung


----------



## carphunterNRW

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rute: Balzer Matrix MX 9
Rolle: Shimano Stradic 4000 FA + 0,17er Fireline


----------



## Jan77

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Inseljung schrieb:


> Moin moin und frohes neues!
> ;+ konnte die neuen Infinity leider erst in Papierform in der Hand halten, sehen ja super aus...
> erzähl mal
> mfg inseljung


 
Frohes neues Jahr,

die Rute ist bisher nur zum Anfassen und Bestaunen aus dem Futeral genommen worden. Ist aber schon ein ganz feiner Stecken. Die Farbe ist Schwarz, die Fuji Alconite Ringe sind Lila gewickelt. Die Aktion ist wunderbar und erinnert stark an den Daiwa Shogun Blank, ist aber noch ein bischen mehr Spitzenaktion drin:l . Sie ist wunderbar leicht und hat eine Zapfenverbindung.  So ist das, wie sie am Wasser ist wird am Wochenende getestet. :vik:


----------



## Inseljung

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

|uhoh: muss mal schnell zu meinen Finanzberater

ich danke dir für deine Hilfe #6  

mfg Inseljung


----------



## schappi

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin und euch allen noch ein frohes und fischreiches 2007

Ich hab mir gerade ne neue Rute zum Mefo-Angeln gekauft.
*Berkley-series one-skeletor-8 bis 32g*
(klasse Teil und super leicht)

als Rolle benutze ich die
*Shimano Technium 4000FA*
(braucht man wohl nicht mehr viel zu sagen)
oder als Ersatz die salzwasserfeste
*Mitchell Avocet AV-SW4000*
(auch keine schlechte Rolle und kostet weniger als die Hälfte der Shimano)

Grüße von der Küste und Petri Heil
Rüdiger #:


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



UliRodMaster schrieb:


> Moin ! Hat einer von euch Boardies Erfahrungen mit der Gamakatsu Cheetah in 3,30 m WG bis 60 Gr. ? Hal9000 ist von der leichteren Variante ja schwer begeistert. Habe im Frühjahr bei Boltenhgn./Steinbeck einen Herrn Namens Christoph Rügen getroffen. Der hatte die Waffe in Gebrauch ...Top ! Was sagen die anderen ? - Aber jetzt nicht : Ey kauf Dir doch `Ne Lesath.
> Sorry ist Optisch nicht mein Ding. -Auf der Gamakatsu sind auch
> Fuji Titanringe drauf . Würde halt gerne was über die Aktion /
> Wurf / Drill wissen. Danke UliRodMaster


 

Ich habe die Rute bis 80gr Wurfgewicht. Ich fische damit Köder ab 12 Gramm. Meinem Gefühl nach sind Gewichte zwischen zwischen 20 und 45 Gramm ideal. Auch im Drill von kleineren  Fischen hat man nicht das Gefühl einen Besenstiel in der Hand zu halten. Sehr sensibele Rute. 

Viel Erfolg #6


----------



## totte

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo zusammen.

Meine Kombo auf Mefo:

Rute: Balzer Edition Magic Seatrout, Länge  3,15, WG 10-45 g
Rolle: Cormoran Chronos AL 11PiF 3000
bespult mit Berkley FireLine Crystal 0,15mm

Wünsche allen ein gutes MeFo-Jahr.
:vik:


----------



## Mainkunstköder

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo alle,

hier mein Gerät:

Rute:     Sportex MultiSpin 3,00 m  10 - 40 gr. WG
Rolle:     Shimano TwinPower 400 FB
Schnur:  10er FireLine

Gruß

Kai


----------



## mickeyfinn

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin,

hier mein Gerät:

*Rute*: bisher Sportex TurboSpin 3m, -40gr. WG (Superrute, von mir, mit viel Dusseligkeit, vorgestern zerlegt). Die Berkley Series One, 3m, -32gr. WG könnte mir als Ersatz gefallen.

*Rolle*: Spro RedArc 10400

*Schnur*: 14er FireLine

Gruß Christian


----------



## Malte

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rute: Exori Setrout Spin, 300cm, 15-45gr.
Rolle: Shimano Spirex 4000


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Habe neues Tackle!
Spro Red Arc 10400
Major Craft Salthya SL 962 ML 10-30 Gramm WG

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Mefosüchti

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Shimano Aspire 3,30 --20-50wg
Shimano Aspire 4000Fa 

absolut geniale Kombination


----------



## Dedel

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rute   Balzer Magic Seatrout 3,10m 10-45g Cross-Fire-Carbon

Rolle   Spro BlueArc 9400


----------



## joedanase

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



mickeyfinn schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hier mein Gerät:
> 
> *Rute*: bisher Sportex TurboSpin 3m, -40gr. WG (Superrute, von mir, mit viel Dusseligkeit, vorgestern zerlegt). Die Berkley Series One, 3m, -32gr. WG könnte mir als Ersatz gefallen.
> 
> *Rolle*: Spro RedArc 10400
> 
> *Schnur*: 14er FireLine
> 
> Gruß Christian





Hallo,

hast du die Berkley??? Ich habe sie und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Vielleich (aber nur vielleicht) ein bischen weich beim auswerfen. Im Drill aber perfekt. Beim Drill mit einer 3,7 kg MeFo perfekte Aktion. 


LG

Joe


----------



## mickeyfinn

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



joedanase schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hast du die Berkley??? Ich habe sie und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Vielleich (aber nur vielleicht) ein bischen weich beim auswerfen. Im Drill aber perfekt. Beim Drill mit einer 3,7 kg MeFo perfekte Aktion.
> 
> 
> LG
> 
> Joe


 

Moin Joe,

ich schwanke noch zwischen der Iron Feather II und der Berkley. Erstere hat sich ein Freund kürzlich gekauft (-48g WG) und ich muß sagen: Tolle Wurfmaschine aber auch ganz schön steif.
Die Berkley hatte ich beim Händler nur in der Hand und fand sie "geschmeidiger". Na, mal schauen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## franc555

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hi Mickey,

falls dir diese Ausführung der Ironfeather zu straff ist, kannst du auch auf die 8 bis 32 Gramm-Variante zurückgreifen. Sehr schöner Stock, nimmt sich nicht viel mit der Skeletor.
Gruß Frank


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rute: Shimano SpeedMaster 300 M Wg 10-30g

Rolle: Shimano Twin Power 4000 FA

Schnur: FireLine Cristal 0,12er / 6,8kg


gruß, troutmaster


----------



## Der Pilot

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



UliRodMaster schrieb:


> Moin ! Hat einer von euch Boardies Erfahrungen mit der Gamakatsu Cheetah in 3,30 m WG bis 60 Gr. ? Hal9000 ist von der leichteren Variante ja schwer begeistert. Habe im Frühjahr bei Boltenhgn./Steinbeck einen Herrn Namens Christoph Rügen getroffen. Der hatte die Waffe in Gebrauch ...Top ! Was sagen die anderen ? - Aber jetzt nicht : Ey kauf Dir doch `Ne Lesath.
> Sorry ist Optisch nicht mein Ding. -Auf der Gamakatsu sind auch
> Fuji Titanringe drauf . Würde halt gerne was über die Aktion /
> Wurf / Drill wissen. Danke UliRodMaster


 
Dieser Christoph Rügen hat ne neue Waffe.
Vielleicht siehst Du ihn ja bald damit irgendwo an der Ostsee
Blinker schleudern.


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ach ja,

Twinpower 3000f kann raus

Sportex Kevspin 3dl 3m 35g 

Stella 2500f und Twinpower 4000FB kann rein.

TL Uli


----------



## Fishaholic

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Bis ich vor kurzem meine wunderschöne, handgemachte Rute von M.Gröhn (Vorgänger vom kleinen Terminator, ich denke es war ein Sportex Blank, weiß nimmer genau) geschrottet hatte, war dies meine MeFoRute zusammen mit der RedArc 10400. Nachfolger ist die bisher ungefischte Balzer Magic Seatrout Black Peacock mit einer Salzwasserfesten Rolle, die ich noch nicht habe. Wahrscheinlich wirds die 4000er Daiwa Tierra.
MFG
Steffen


----------



## Dr. Komix

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Jo,

Ich habe auch was neues.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=95676

Ist im "Angeln allgemein!" etwas falsch.

Dr. K


----------



## scandifan

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Nabend zusammen ,

trage mich mit dem Gedanken eine 
Scierra ATP Spinning in 11`0   WG 10-30g zu kaufen  ...

Habe von mehreren Leuten gehört die soll phantastisch zum Mefo-Fischen geeignet sein , aber eben nur gehört !?

Hat jemand diese Rute schonmal gefischt ?

Gruß scandifan.....


----------



## jon granada

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

hab mir letztes jahr bereits die aspire bx 3,30 m von meiner Frau schenken lassen, die weiß wie sie mich glücklich machen kann!!!
dazu nutze ich die twin power 400fa oder die technium mgs 2500 von shimano, ich weiß nicht welche kombi mir besser gefällt.

ph!
ps: gehört zwar nicht hierher, aber trotzdem: hat jemand nen tipp für mich, wo ich in der woche nach ostern (ab 7.4.) gute chancen auf mefos habe? da ich aus dem schönen rheinland komme sammle ich nur sehr langsam erfahrung mit den meerforellen. gerne per pn!


----------



## Sniper

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin Moin !

Ich möchte mich dann auch an der Aktion beteiligen!

Wenn ich dann im Wasser stehe, stelle ich den Mefos mit

folgendem Arbeitsgerät nach :q.


* Rute*:

YAD Michigan 302              /  Länge 3,00m Wurfg. 20-45g

* Rolle*:

D A M /                                              Quick RD 35


Gruss

Frank


----------



## Fishaholic

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Tach!
Die neue Rolle habe ich bisher noch nicht, aber dafür Bedarf für ne neue Rute.
Ich habe vorgestern die Balzer Black Peacock Seatrout zum ersten Mal zusammen mit der Red Arc 10400 gefischt und direkt ne kleine 35er Mefo erbeutet (schwimmt natürlich wieder). Kurz darauf ist mir die Rute bei einem Wurf (kein Gewaltwurf, kein Tüttel etc...) kurz oberhalb der Steckverbindung regelrecht explodiert. Die Rute besteht jetzt aus 4 Teilen!
...
...
Mein Bruder hat mich direkt mit Bildern von ner richtigen Mefo versorgt, die er aber auch nur fotografieren und nicht drillen durfte: http://img443.*ih.us/img443/950/1203071711hr6.th.jpg


----------



## Stefan6

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rolle : Spro Blue Arc 9300 / Mitchell Avocet AV- SW 4000

Rute : Daiwa Osprey-L 3,35m , WG 25-50gr./ Berkley Phazer - 3,00m bis 29 WG


----------



## mariophh

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Tach zusammen,

ist zwar fast ein bischen offtopic aber mal kurz ne Frage habe gerade bei einem Internetshop eine Balzer Magna Magic (!) Seatrout für 39,95 gesehen... und das so ganz regulär ohne besonderes Angebot und so. Kann das sein??? Kenne mich da noch nicht so aus, aber immerhin ist der reguläre Preis bei Balzer 169,- kommt mir irgendiwe suspekt vor. Kann man das wohl bestellen??


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



mariophh schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ist zwar fast ein bischen offtopic aber mal kurz ne Frage habe gerade bei einem Internetshop eine Balzer Magna Seatrout für 39,95 gesehen... und das so ganz regulär ohne besonderes Angebot und so. Kann das sein??? Kenne mich da noch nicht so aus, aber immerhin ist der reguläre Preis bei Balzer 169,- kommt mir irgendiwe suspekt vor. Kann man das wohl bestellen??



Welche, also das nächste Typwort? Matrix, MX9, MX5, Magic, Miracle, Princess, ... Gibt ne ganze Menge davon .

Um es abzukürzen: Balzer Magna (*) Seatrout 3,10m der Typen: Magna Magic IM7 ist eine schwere Supergranate (~300g), eine MX5 ein noch krasserer Stock für Spitzenknickjunkies die sonst alles kaputt kriegen, eine MX9 ein Superteil, eine Edition Magic ein Gedicht als Feder, eine Miracle IM6 ein Superbargain und geschmeidig. (Who in the hell needs Shimano?) 

Und ja: Es gibt solche Preisverhältnisse beim Ausverkauf. Abstriche muß man bei Verarbeitung und verwendeten Materialien machen, die Blanks sind 1a, die Ringe 2, der Rest 08/15, von wegen Schaumkork und so, wenn sich mal ein Rollenhalter löst sollte man sich auch selber helfen können, einfach und robust aufgebaut ist es vom Prinzip her schon.


----------



## mariophh

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

@ AngelDet
sorry... habs geändert. Hatte das Magic vergessen... ich depp #t also nochmal... balzer magna magic seatrout.. bin anfänger und dachte mir das hört sich ganz gut an und bei dem Preis. Was meinst du ? machen oder Finger weg?? und was meinst du mit "als feder"?


----------



## Boddenmops

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin mariophh ! #h

Es gibt die Balzer Magna Magic Seatrout und dir Balzer Magna *Edition* Magic Seatrout.
Ich besitze beide.

Erstere ist im Handel für um die 35 € zu bekommen, ist 3,10 m lang und wiegt etwa 300 g. Schön langer Korkgriff als Hebel und wirklich fast unzerstörbar. Preis-Leistung wirklich gut (War meine zweite Mefo-Rute).

Die Balzer Magna *Edition* Magic Seatrout fische ich momentan. Ist wesentlich feiner und leichter (226 g ohne die Ausgleichgewichte) und somit ein ganz toller Stock. Aber mit 169,- Ocken (ich hab 109,- bezahlt) auch ne andere Preisklasse.

40 € inkl. Versand geht für erstere (Balzer Magna Magic Seatrout) i.O. - da hat man für den Anfang was Solides, was auch die Spinnfischerei auf Hecht und Co ohne Probleme mitmacht.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## mariophh

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Aaaahhh oK.. das Edition macht dann wohl den Unterschied.. Mein Gott ist das alles kompliziert. Hmm aber das andere klingt nach ner guten, günstigen Alternative und sollte meine Zwecke fürs Erste reichen. Hab noch ne Tom Hawk Softbait light (kennt die jemand?) aber die ist ja eher, wie der Name schon sagt für Gummi gedacht und weniger für Blinker und Spinner auf Mefo... hab schon überlegt über die es fürs sonst evtl. auch tun würde, da ich ja quasi noch am auprobieren bin, und nicht wirklich das Geld habe, für jede erdenkliche Angelmethode die jeweilige Rute plus Rolle zu kaufen. Hab zwar schon alles mögliche mal ausprobiert, weiß aber noch gar nicht so genau welche "Disziplin" mir am meisten liegt. Mefo Spinnen reizt mich doch schon sehr, zumal ich immerhin schon mal einer Hallo sagen durfte , das Wasser wollte sie dann aber doch lieber nciht verlassen und hat den Haken einfach wieder ausgespuckt  Habs allerdings auch noch nicht wirklich oft probiert und wenn dann mit absolut ungeeignetem Gerät, so dass mir meist schon nach ner halben Stunde der Arm fast abfiel.


----------



## Micky

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

*Rute:* Balzer Diabolo III - Seatrout
*Rolle:* Shimano Exage 4000 RA

Falls jemand noch ein Handteil für eine *BALZER DIABOLO II* benötigt, darf er sich gerne an mich wenden. Der obere Teil weilt leider im Rutenhimmel.


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hab mir ne zweite Rute zugelegt. Dabei handelt es sich um eine
Dreamtackle Bluefire spin, 3,15m WG -45gr.

Meine 4000er Quantum hats leider zerlegt. Aus diesem Grund hab ich mir die Energy Ti3000 geholt.


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

*Rute:* Balzer Diabolo III - Seatrout
*Rolle:* Shimano Exage 4000 RA

Falls jemand noch ein Handteil für eine *BALZER DIABOLO II* benötigt, darf er sich gerne an mich wenden. Der obere Teil weilt leider im Rutenhimmel. 
 		 	 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________










*HSV* *FOREVER AND EVER*










*NAGGENCREW* - *ALLES ANDERE IST NUR ANGELN


*Na, macht ja nix,
ich würde den Thread nur zu gerne pflegen.
Aber leider lässt sich da nix mehr ändern (z.Z.) 
Kann sein, dass sich in der Bewertung der Historie des AB aktuell grad mal was ändert wird und auch an den Berechtigungen der User.

Bei Ungemach im Bauch: Ägert nicht Doc, sondern fragt mal 9904.
Ich kann z.Z. nix machen.

Besten Gruß,

Gernot#h


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Mach einfach einen neuen Thread auf Gernot #h
Ich kopier dir dann den Inhalt der ersten Seite rein und tacker das fest.
Dann hast du einen "frischen" Thread den du wieder editieren kannst.
Das Boardies "alte" Beiträge nicht mehr ändern können ist leider so.


----------



## rynda

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hi,

Ich fische z.Z.: Shimano Apire 3,00m 10-30 Gr.
                     RST Seatrout Duo 7-20/ 10-30 Gr.

                     Shimano Twinpower 2500 FA
                     ABU TP 3000 c

Tight lines,

rynda


----------



## xxcruiserxx

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

ich fische

rute: cormoran blackstar cm  2,70 m  wg 10-40 gr
rolle: shimano exage 2500 (mit frontbrmese...?!)


----------



## Watfischer84

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

*Rute:* DAM Senso Power Top Spin ( 3,00m 10-40g )

*Rolle:* Shimano Technium 4000 FA

Bin mit der Combo sehr zufrieden.


----------



## der_Jig

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Juhu!

Nachdem ich ja nun schon seit einem Jahr mit der Antares unterwegs war, dachte ich mir, da muss mal was neues her!
Hab mir dann vorletzte Woche zunächst einmal die 

WFT Spin 10-40gr in 3,20m 

geholt! Saustarke Rute, hab mir dann dazu auch gleich noch die Pilkrute in 2,70m geholt! Bin wirklich mehr als zufrieden, allerdings ist der erste Ring sehr klein und auch nah am Blank, daher hat man kleinere Verluste in Sachen Wurfweite... 

Nun war ich heute bei Knutzen und konnte einfach nicht wiederstehen...

Shimano Aspire BX 330 MH 15-40gr

Natürlich sofort ausprobiert und ich bin immer noch begeistert!!!
Gerade mit meiner Aspire 4000 FA ist das eine nahezu perfekte Kombination!!!


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]=

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Matrix 9 Seattrout 3.15m 15-45g (Kopflastigkeit ausgeglichen)
Abu Cardinal C3:m

mfg


----------



## Dorschking

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

So eine neue Rute ist zu meiner Zebco Rhino Specialist Lake 3,60m (10-55g) dazugekommen. Shimano Antares 300 MH.


----------



## Sween

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Jetzt Ich:

Rolle: *Shimano Exage 4000 FA (gerade neu,Entjungferung steht bevor):l*

*Rute: Daiwa Classic Wobbler 2,70m *


----------



## hemingway66

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

*MEINS:*

*SPORTEX HM TurboSpin 2 # Länge 3,05 m. WG 40 g

**SHIMANO Technium 2500 FA*


----------



## Margaux

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich habe mittlerweile zwei Kombos, die ich auf MeFo einsetze. 

1. Bei meiner ursprünglichen Kombo, die hier bereits aufgelistet ist, hat sich eine Änderung ergeben:

An der HARRISON Interceptor (Aufbau durch Boardie MAD) Länge: 2,70m WG 5-20gr. hängt jetzt eine SPRO RedArc 10300 W/S (statt der Ryobi Zauber 4000). Diese Kombo setze ich mittlerweile auch gerne im Süßwasser auf (Regenbogen-) Forellen ein.

2. Dann habe ich mir eine neue zweite Ausrüstung für gaanz weite Würfe gegönnt:

Rute: HARRISON VHF (Aufbau durch Boardie MAD) Länge: 3,20m WG 5-30gr. - ein Sahneteil :k

Rolle: DAIWA Caldia 3000E

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## janbellgardt

*Rute Dringend Gesucht!!!!*

moin zusammen!! ich bin begeisterter meerforellenfischer. mir ist letztes jahr bei einem unfall meine heißgeliebte rute kaputt gegangen. der tag hatte mit einem 81er hornhecht gut gegonnen und dann mit dem verlust meiner rute katastrophal geendet.
ich suche also dringend eine

DEGA COMPETITION SEATROUT

bin, obwohl ich student bin, bereit mir einen ersatz einiges kosten zu lassen. wer also über eine neuanschaffung nachdenkt und seine rute abgeben will, BITTE meldet euch bei mir. ich such schon so lange nach einem ersatz und keiner konnte mir helfen. wer jemand kennt der eine neuwertige rute hat (oder eventuell nur das spitzenteil, wegen unfall abzugeben hatte) BITTE meldet euch

besten dank  JAN


----------



## Hov-Micha

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin, 

hier auch mal was negatives!!

Hab grad zum 2ten mal meine BALZER Edition Magic Seatrout 3.15m 10-45g zum Dealer gebracht!
Klasse Rute eigentlich aber irgendwie ist da der Wurm drinne!

Wird jetzt getauscht gegen ´ne Fenwick IFS 100ML 3,05m 
8-32g... hab ich jedenfalls vor|kopfkrat

Hat irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit dem Stöckchen?

TL Micha


----------



## Mr. Sprock

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hi Micha,

wenn du im Forum nichts zu der Rute findest, such mal nach Einträgen zur Berkley Skeletor in 3,05 m. und 8-32g. WG.
Das müsste der gleiche Blank sein.
Er ist sehr beliebt.

TL


----------



## Hov-Micha

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin,

so der neue "Stock" is eingekauft #h

Fenwick IRONFEATHER II FS, L=3,05m, 2T, WG=8-32g.

habse getauscht gegen meinen alten, hoffe die fängt auch ähnlich gut :vik:

Im Herbst wird sie eingeweiht im "Salz" |supergri|supergri

@Thilo
der Blank scheint echt der selbe zu sein #6
das Handteil issen bißchen gewöhnungsbedürftig aber sonst die gleiche Rute zu einem etwas günstigeren Kurs!
Fenwick gibt 5 Jahre Garantie, Berkley keine Ahnung!

TL
Micha


----------



## Filler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo Micha,

ich fische diese Rute auch und kann Dir nur bestätigen, dass Du alles richtig gemacht hast. Die Rute ist der absolute Hammer!:m Sehr leicht und tolle Aktion.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## Plolo

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rute: Exori Privilege superior WG 20-50g
Rolle: Okuma Travertine 40
dazu ne 25er Mono




mal ne Frage da ich ueberlege mir ne 2. Combo anzuschaffen (meine Freundin klaut mir nämlich diese immer|krach...

wenn ich eine bis z.B. 5-20g WG nehme, kann ich mit so einer leichtere Gewichte weiter werfen ? oder was fuer Vorteile hat so ne Rute ?
auch weiss ich noch nicht, ob ich wieder 2,7m oder eine längere nehmen soll (bin 1,86m gross)


----------



## Margaux

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Plolo schrieb:


> mal ne Frage da ich ueberlege mir ne 2. Combo anzuschaffen (meine Freundin klaut mir nämlich diese immer|krach...
> 
> wenn ich eine bis z.B. 5-20g WG nehme, kann ich mit so einer leichtere Gewichte weiter werfen ? oder was fuer Vorteile hat so ne Rute ?
> auch weiss ich noch nicht, ob ich wieder 2,7m oder eine längere nehmen soll (bin 1,86m gross)


 
Klar, mit einer leichteren Rute, die auch tatsächlich - und nicht nur aufgedruckt... - ein niedrigeres Wurfgewicht hat, solltest Du selbstverständlich leichtere Köder weiter werfen können. 

Wenn Du das Geld ausgeben möchtest, würde ich Dir einen Harrison Interceptor-Blank WG 5-20g empfehlen - fische ich selber#6.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> wenn du im Forum nichts zu der Rute findest, such mal nach Einträgen zur Berkley Skeletor in 3,05 m. und 8-32g. WG.
> Das müsste der gleiche Blank sein.


Wirklich? beide IM7 stimmt ja. Der Preisunterschied ist ja nun recht heftig, zumindest nach Marktlage und günstigen Angeboten der Skeletor-Family.


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hi Männers!

Weiss jemand ob die Liste auf der ersten Seite noch gepflegt wird??

Sonst wirds langsam unübersichtlich.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## detlefb

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hi Männers!
> Weiss jemand ob die Liste auf der ersten Seite noch gepflegt wird??




da sich an diesem Zustand nichts geändert hat,

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1522141&postcount=264

wohl eher nicht |uhoh:


----------



## ostsee_wurm23

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Seit dem ich mich hier im Board angemeldet und vieles über das Mefo-Angeln gelesen habe, hat mich auch das Mefo-Fieber gepackt. Habe mich beraten lassen und mich für folgende Combo entschieden.

Rute: Berkley Signa Salmon 3,10 m9-41g
Rolle: Shimano Technium 4000 MgS
Schnur: 25er Mono


Am Forellenteich habe ich sie schon ausprobiert und bin begeistert.


----------



## Torsk1

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Habe mir heute eine neue Kombo gekauft, bestehend aus:

Rute:
Shimano Beast Master Sea Bass 300 Medium Heavy,
ist eine etwas stärkere Rute 10-50g Wg bei 3m länge, da ich mit diesen Wabbelschänzen nicht um kann, mal schauen wie sie sich macht.

Rolle:
Shimano Twin Power 4000FB.
Bespult mit ner 15er Fireline
Bis jetzt ein feines Röllchen.


Ich werde diese Kombo Samstag-Sonntag mal testen, mal schauen


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob die Liste auf der ersten Seite noch gepflegt wird??


Wird wohl (irgendwann) mal Zeit für was neues - und übersichtlicheres.
Mir wäre eine breitere Spinnrutenliste über alle Anwendungen lieber (UL,L,M(=prim.MeFo),H,XH).
Wegen dem Einsatz auch für "normales" Binnenforellenfischen, Seeforellen vom Ufer und leichtes Hechtfischen, sowie dem zunehmenden Import von leichteren L-Ruten aus der Binnenfischerei für die kleinen Köder und dem immer besseren Material. Da gibt es in beide Richtungen befruchtendes.


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Plolo schrieb:


> wenn ich eine bis z.B. 5-20g WG nehme, kann ich mit so einer leichtere Gewichte weiter werfen ? oder was fuer Vorteile hat so ne Rute ?
> auch weiss ich noch nicht, ob ich wieder 2,7m oder eine längere nehmen soll (bin 1,86m gross)


 
Es kommt drauf an!:c

Was für ein blöder Satz. Windmaster und ich haben uns gerade von diesen extrem leichten Stöckchen verabschiedet. Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle für einen Allrounder entscheiden. Also eine Spinnrute, die Ködergewichte von 10-25g wirklich gut wirft.

Die WG-Angabe für eine solche Rute ist im allgemeinen im Bereich 10-40g.

2 Gramm mehr oder wenige sind da echt egal.

Ich hatte neulich mal die Fenwick Ironfeather in der Hand in 3,10 oder so. Ich kann nur sagen, dass das ein geiles Teil ist. Die gibt es auch jetzt teilweise im Angebot.

@Angeldet

Mach doch. Ich finde es hier viel übersichtlicher. Ich möchte sowas nicht.


Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Windmaster und ich haben uns gerade von diesen extrem leichten Stöckchen verabschiedet. Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle für einen Allrounder entscheiden. Also eine Spinnrute, die Ködergewichte von 10-25g wirklich gut wirft.


Das hört sich ja so an, als wenn da (Extrem Leicht) was Negatives bei rauskam? Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen ... :m


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Das sind schlicht pragmatische Gründe. UL-Fischen ist prima, aber wenn man den ganzen Tag anne Kyst unterwegs ist, ist es lästig zwei Ruten mit zu schleppen oder ständig zum Auto zu latschen. 

Da ist eine Rute die von vorn herein mehr kann praktischer.

Uli


----------



## Plolo

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

@Sundvogel: danke für die Info !

habe mit meiner Kombi denke ich schon einen guten Griff gemacht....wenn meine Freundin sich mit den billigeren begnügen würde 


bin eh Fan von sehr weichen Ruten, aber die gibt es auch -40g



außerdem kann ich mit der schweren im Sommer besser auf Wolfis gehen...



PS: hatte bei einem Händler ne ultraleichte Shimano für 220€ in der Hand und die war nur genial....deswegen komme ich überhaupt drauf...


----------



## Torsk1

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Rute:
> Shimano Beast Master Sea Bass 300 Medium Heavy,


 
Ich hatte das gefühl das die Rute doch nicht das richtige ist, ich habe sie daher umgetauscht.

Jetzt ist es doch ein Wabbelschwanz aber mit ordentlich rückrad.

Schimano Beast Master AX 270M WG 10-30g.

Ich werde sie heute abend testen#6


----------



## Plolo

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

mein Geburtstagsgeschenk von meiner Liebsten :l :



Shimano Antares AX 300 MH und Shimano Twinpower 4000FB

dazu 12er Fireline Crystal und 0,22 Qualitätsmono auf der Ersatzspule


----------



## Ollistricker

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo zusammen,
meine Rute ist die Shimano Technium DF in 3 Meter länge und einem Wurfgewicht von 15-40g. Dazu die Shimano Technium FA 4000 mit 12er Spiderwire Stealth.


----------



## Frostbeule

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo Leute,

meine Kombo besteht aus der Quantum Energy Seaspin MH (das alte Modell) und der Twinpower 4000 F, ist zwar nicht federleicht aber dafür stabil und wirft sich super.#6
Gruß Frostbeule


----------



## sitzangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin alle zusammen,


meine Combo besteht aus der DAM Seahawk Manie 60g, 2,70m lang und einer Okuma Force FES 530 mit 0,15 Fireline.


sitzangler#:


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Bei mir jetzt Neu.
Rute Major Craft Salthya 2,90 mtr. 10 bis 30 Gramm.
Rolle Shim. Twinpower SR 3000 

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Borstenwurm

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Mein Combo:

3,30m Speedmaster, 15 - 40g
Super GTM, 2500er mit Kampfbremse

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

New

Aspire 4000Fa

Sephia 2500S

und Rute

Rainshadow XST1143F 2,92m  WG 8-28g

Wird das eigentlich noch eingetragen?

Uli


----------



## Tisie

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hi Uli,



sundvogel schrieb:


> Rainshadow XST1143F 2,92m  WG 8-28g
> 
> Wird das eigentlich noch eingetragen?


egal ob das noch eingetragen wird - interessant finde ich es auf jeden Fall  ... hast Du die Rute selbst aufgebaut? Schon damit gefischt?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Nein nein,

ich bekomme sie Freitag. Die Vorfreude hat mich veranlasst sie schon heute zu posten.

Uli


----------



## Tisie

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hi Uli,

bei wem hast Du denn die Rute bestellt bzw. aufbauen lassen?

Berichte mal, wenn Du die Rute hast ... interessiert mich sehr!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Äh ja, wieso eigentlich?

Möchte sie zu Ul-Fischen nutzen.

Kann ja mal was erzählen.

Uli


----------



## Tisie

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hi Uli,



sundvogel schrieb:


> Äh ja, wieso eigentlich?


na weil mich die Rainshadow-Blanks interessieren ... kenne ich bisher nur als Fliegenrutenblanks und vielleicht sind ja die Spinnrutenblanks auch nicht schlecht?!



sundvogel schrieb:


> Kann ja mal was erzählen.


Mach das! 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Der Blank ist auf jeden Fall sauleicht. Wiegt keine 70g. Die Rute soll bis max 18g gut werfen können, der optimale Bereich liegt eher darunter. Bin gespannt.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



sundvogel schrieb:


> ich bekomme sie Freitag. Die Vorfreude hat mich veranlasst sie schon heute zu posten.


Du hattest den Blank oder Rute aber noch nicht in der Hand?

Berichte denn mal nach den ersten Einsätzen! :m


----------



## Living Dead

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

So sieht das jetzt bei mir aus:

http://img444.*ih.us/img444/4435/dsc0003ak0.jpg


Cheetah plus Aspire und 10er Power Pro

Griff hab ich selber verlängert!


----------



## xxcruiserxx

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

meine combo hat sich auch wieder verändert^^

rute: cormoran blackstar cm spinning 2,70 m # 20-45 gr wg
rolle: shimano aspire 3000s ra
schnur: 12er powerpro
vorfachschnur: 0,30er prologic FC


----------



## ofenrohr

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

moin living dead,

wie hast du den griff verlängert? besitze auch eine cheetah, dabei stört mich teilweise der kurze griff. über tips etc. würde ich mich freuen...


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich hab mir ne neue Rute zugelegt.

Fenwick Ironfeather 2, 3,05m, 12-48g


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

moin,

kennt einer von euch die Sportex Sea Trout ST3251? Finde die Rute ganz ansprechend und überlege mir gerade, ob ich sie mir nicht zulegen soll. 
Vorab einen guten Start in neue Mefo Jahr!!


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> kennt einer von euch die Sportex Sea Trout ST3251? Finde die Rute ganz ansprechend und überlege mir gerade, ob ich sie mir nicht zulegen soll.
> Vorab einen guten Start in neue Mefo Jahr!!


Gib 60 Euronen mehr aus und hole Dir die Daiwa Shogun Advanced :geiles Teil:q:q:q!!!
Wenig Gewicht, super Rollenhalter,schlanker Blank,Top Aktion,geiles Drillgefühl:vik:|supergri!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Living Dead

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



ofenrohr schrieb:


> moin living dead,
> 
> wie hast du den griff verlängert? besitze auch eine cheetah, dabei stört mich teilweise der kurze griff. über tips etc. würde ich mich freuen...



Entschuldige, hab den Thread vergessen. Also ich hab die Rute beim Metalring durchgesägt und dann ein Stück IM8 Kohlefaser in die beiden Enden eingefasst. Eigentlich recht simpel. Mit Epoxy Kleber und Lack hab ichs dann versiegelt/verklebt. Das Stück Kohlefaser blank hatte ich von ner alten Rute. Belastungstest hat der Griff ohne Probleme überstanden. Mit ner 2500er Stella gefällt mir das ganze wirklich sehr gut. Snaps 25gr geht damit wirklich gut vorwärts. Außerdem ist das ganze sehr leicht ungefähr 380gr...




http://img147.*ih.us/img147/2682/dsc00252kb3.jpg
http://img174.*ih.us/img174/697/dsc00254ra1.jpg


----------



## Aalsucher

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo Mefo-Freacks,hab mir heute bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen ne neue Kombo
zugelegt.Rute:Fenwick Iron Feather2, 3,05m Wfg.12-48gr.Rolle:Ryobi Zauber4000.
Ich hätte gerne mal Eure Meinung dazu gehört.Wollte mir erst die Aspire FA kaufen,
aber die 1000erliegt ja schon bei 219,99Euro das war mir entschieden zu viel.....
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Stefan


----------



## kasimir

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

moin
also ich fische dieses jahr ne speedmaster von shimano in 3.30m und nem wg von 10-40g dazu ne shimano stradic 4000 das alles mit ner 12er fireline da sollte sich doch die ein oder andere mefo dran vergreifen  
naja wünsche euch allen ein schones meerforellenjahr 2008


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]=

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Mein Tackle für dieses Jahr:

Habe mir einen Sportex Kev Spin Blank aufgebaut 3m bis 45gr.
Freue mich schon den endlich zu testen.

Als Rolle: Spro Red Arc mit 12er Fireline Smoke.


----------



## Borsti

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin!
Fischt jemand die Cheetah 110MH (3,35m / 10-60g)? Ist der Griff etwas länger als bei der 2,90 Rute?

@Living Dead
Welche Ködergewicht fischt du mit deiner Cheetah?

Gruß,
Borsti


----------



## Fishaholic

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hi!

Ich bin von meiner
*BALZER Magna Princess Seatrout 3,15 meter, 10-50 Gr. Wg.  *umgestiegen auf 
*die YAD Springhill Spin 300*

als Rolle dient mir nach wie vor die Spro Red Arc mit inzwischen keiner Fireline mehr sondern die Spider Wire Stealth
hat schon mal jemand versucht mit der Feeder Rute auf Mefo zu angeln?
Klingt vielleicht ungewöhnlich, aber ich könnte mir das durchaus vorstellen.


----------



## Andi28

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin moin!!!

Hier meine Rute
*BERKLEY SIGNA SALMON 3,10 m 9-41 gr.*
und Rolle
*ABU GARCIA CARDINAL 804*


----------



## möwe_3

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Andi28 schrieb:


> Moin moin!!!
> 
> Hier meine Rute
> *BERKLEY SIGNA SALMON 3,10 m 9-41 gr.*
> und Rolle
> *ABU GARCIA CARDINAL 804*



hi Andi,

wie fischt es sich mit der Rute, ist sie ausreichend für MeFo auch bei Auflandigen Wind? 
Wenn es windet auf dich, dann musst du etwas mehr Gewicht ranhängen so ca. 30-40 gr. und dann wäre vielleicht die Rute an der Grenze.

hast du es schon ausprobiert?  ;+;+

ansonsten sind die Daten wie Gewicht einfach super, so könnte man sie auch zum Hecht, oder Drop Shot angeln oder zum schweren Sbirolino nehmen


was meint ihr  ????????


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin Moin!

Bei mir ist es jetzt eine Eigenbaurute auf Basis eines Tusk-Blanks 3,05 mtr. 20-40 Gramm.
Rolle ist jetzt ne 4000 er Stella.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## ostsee_wurm23

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



möwe_3 schrieb:


> hi Andi,
> 
> wie fischt es sich mit der Rute, ist sie ausreichend für MeFo auch bei Auflandigen Wind?
> Wenn es windet auf dich, dann musst du etwas mehr Gewicht ranhängen so ca. 30-40 gr. und dann wäre vielleicht die Rute an der Grenze.
> 
> hast du es schon ausprobiert?  ;+;+
> 
> ansonsten sind die Daten wie Gewicht einfach super, so könnte man sie auch zum Hecht, oder Drop Shot angeln oder zum schweren Sbirolino nehmen
> 
> 
> was meint ihr  ????????



Habe auch die Signa Salmon. 30g hab ich schon voll durgezogen kein problem. 40g hatte ich noch nicht dran, aber ich werde es mal testen und berichten.

Gruß
Ostsee_Wurm23


----------



## Andi28

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin möwe 3
Ich Angel hauptsächlich mit 18-20gr.(spöket,Vicke)oder Blinker bis 25gr.(Snaps).
Bis Windstärke 6-7 hatte ich noch keine probleme!!!und bei Sturm war ich noch nicht
zum Angel an der Ostsee.


----------



## seatrout61

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



seatrout61 schrieb:


> Klasse , das es hier weitergeht
> 
> Ruten:
> Shimano Aspire 330 MH 15-40g
> und die bereits gelistete Spro...
> 
> Rollen:
> Daiwa Infinity Q 3000
> Spro Bluearc 7400
> 
> die Shimano Twin Power 3000 F kannste erstmal rausnehmen, hat nen kleinen defekt, aber ich arbeite dran



Aktuell
Shimano Aspire kann raus, dafür neu die Fenwick Ironfeather II 3,30m / 16 - 54 g

Rollen wie gehabt, bespult mit Power Pro,  die hält wirklich TOP


----------



## henningcl

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo

als ich diesen beitrag geschrieben habe, kam mir der gedanke das rutengewicht mit aufzunehmen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=120802&page=2

also meine kombo.

Sportex multispin 3m 15-45g gewicht 170g


grüsse
henning


----------



## knaacki2000

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Meine Combo hat sich geändert:
Statt der GLoomis fische ich seit kurzem die Daiwa Morethan mit 7 - 45gr. und bin begeistert - in Kombination mit der Daiwa Certate statt der Shimano Twin Power einfach traumhaft. 

Meine Fenwick Ironfeather fische ich allerdings immer noch liebend gerne - diese Rute ist zu einem treuen Begleiter geworden und ist für das etwas schwerere Programm die bessere Wahl gegenüber der Morethan.
Morethan ideal für Köder bis 20gr. - Ironfeather auch bis 35gr. 1a


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

na die balzer metallica tut noch ihren dienst als heringsrolle. 
sie überlebte unter wasser nur knapp und mit einer reperatur.
diese rolle möchte es nämlich trocken.

ich hab seit etwa 2 jahren die shimano stradic 280g, übersetzung 6,0:1 eine umdrehung zieht 78cm schnur ein, also eine schnelle rolle. mal abtauchen im salzwasser schadet ihr nix. könnte mal jemand ändern bitte.


----------



## xxcruiserxx

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

so meine combo is:
rute: cormoran blackstar cm  2,70 m # 20-45 gr WG  /
........Berkley series one skeletor 2,70 m # 7-28 gr WG
rolle: shimano stradic 4000 FB


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Mal so bemerkt:
Die letzte Änderung von Rausreißer ganz vorne ist von:
"Geändert von Rausreißer (08.12.2006 um 20:56 Uhr)."

Ist der Thread bezüglich Aktualisierung nicht tot (15 Monate!), muß da was neues bezüglich Gesamtliste her?


----------



## xxcruiserxx

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mal so bemerkt:
> Die letzte Änderung von Rausreißer ganz vorne ist von:
> "Geändert von Rausreißer (08.12.2006 um 20:56 Uhr)."
> 
> Ist der Thread bezüglich Aktualisierung nicht tot (15 Monate!), muß da was neues bezüglich Gesamtliste her?



is ne gute idee |supergri
hat jemand lust, sich um was neues zu kümmern?#6


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> is ne gute idee |supergri
> hat jemand lust, sich um was neues zu kümmern?#6



immer der der fragt :m


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

also ich würde das schade finden, wenn hier dicht gemacht wird.

mal so ein gedanke zum verflossenen.

es ist interessant zu sehen wie sich die technik und ihre nutzer verändern. man sollte also irgendwie das alte material lassen und das neue ergänzen. so sieht man den entwicklungsweg beider|supergri
den der technik und den weg das nutzers.

vielleicht muß der übersicht halber dann eine trennung zwischen ruten und rollen erfolgen. oder eine verlinkung, denn beides gehört ja fest zusammen.


----------



## xxcruiserxx

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> immer der der fragt :m



:q:q:q
leider bin ich ganich so der mefoangler....
vllt. sollte jemand wirklich erfahrenes nen neuen thread aufmachen oder i-wie diesen ergänzen


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mal so bemerkt:
> Die letzte Änderung von Rausreißer ganz vorne ist von:
> "Geändert von Rausreißer (08.12.2006 um 20:56 Uhr)."
> 
> Ist der Thread bezüglich Aktualisierung nicht tot (15 Monate!), muß da was neues bezüglich Gesamtliste her?



 Da hast Du selbstverständlich recht!

Wer macht weiter? #c

Gernot #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Da hast Du selbstverständlich recht!
> 
> Wer macht weiter? #c
> 
> Gernot #h


Also sundvogel hat den neuen Thread http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=122456
aufgemacht, in der Manier wie im Raubfischthread schon mal probiert, und jeder trägt nach dem Lesen der Anleitung (im obersten Post) dann seine Sachen mit einer Antwort ein, pflegt und ergänzt oder trägt neues Gerät ein. 
Sind allerdings erstmal nur Ruten. [Kann man ja vlt. die i.d.R. verwendete Rolle einfach dazuschreiben.]

Zu Diskussion und Kommentaren gibt's den: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=122455


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin Moin alle Mann.

Meine Rute: DAIWA Infinity Barbel Spezial 3,60m, 15 - 45 gr.  Gewicht: *212 gr.* *!!!*
                 ( handgefertigt in England)


Meine Rolle: DAIWA CALDIA 3000 mit ner 0,10 Zoom 7 und 0,22 Stroft

Beides zusammen einfach traumhaft


----------



## Zanderlui

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

rute : shakespeare odyssey spin einmal:5-20g wg
 und 10-35g wg in 3m länge

rolle shimano exage 2500 und 4000 bei der stärkeren rute


----------



## frankilte

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo , hier meine Combo |wavey::

Rute : *BALZER Edition Seatrout # WG. 10-45gr.*
Rolle :* Penn Slammer 360 ( mit Mono )* 
*           WFT NoMono 40 ( mit FL Crystal )*


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

:g hallo leute :g
hier meine Combo 
RUTTE : shimano speedmaster 2,70#6
ROLLE : Red Arc 3000 
lg andre


----------



## Blechkate

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo,
Berkley Cherrywood Spin 2,7m WG 7-28gr
Gabs fürn Abo geschenkt.
Shimano Alivio 4000 im Angebot für 20 Euro gekauft + 6Euro für irgend eine geflochtene Schnur.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Mefo23

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Jetzt mal meine Geräte:vik::

1. Combo:

Rute: 
Kinetic Seatrout, 3m, Casting: 10-40g.
Nachteil: keine SIC-Ringe...also stärkere Abnutzung der Schnur, aber sonst gute Rute.

Rolle: Daiwa Caprice 2500.

2. Combo:

Rute: 
Okuma Alumina 10´(3m), Casting 5-25g.
Vorteil: Die Halterung für die SIC-Ringe besteht aus Aluminium, daher ist die Rute sehr leicht und für 70€ ein Schnäppchen. Bin echt zufrieden, besonders weil ich max. 18-20g. Köder verwende.

Rolle: 
Daiwa Exceler 2500E, 0.25mm 190m, Gewicht: 305g, RATIO 4.8:1.
Geniale Rolle, hab diese geholt weil meine alte(auch top) nach 3-4 Jahren doch etwas Gebrauchsspuren bekommen hat|uhoh:
Bei der Exceler ist ne 2 Aluspule bei, also auch top für 85€.

Schnur fische ich nur mit Monofiler...habe auf der Caprice eine 25er und auf der Exceler eine 23er mit einer Tragkraft von ca. 4.0-4.5kg von Daiwa, genauere Bezeichnung weiss ich nicht, wurd im Shop raufgespult. Hatte mit Fireline schlechte Erfahrung gemacht von Wegen abnutzung.

Soviel dazu#h


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

neue rolle ,neue schnur
ne Abu Cardinal 804 mit 12er Spiderwire in rot

die Balzer und die Blue Arc haben ihr Rentenalter erreicht:g


----------



## DirtyDevil70

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

......rute: berkley serious one skelli II 8-32g
......spro red arc 10300
................................t.l.rudi


----------



## surfer93

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Mein Combo, die ich zum Zander- und Mefoangeln benutze:
Ron Thompson Flexide 2,80m Wg.: 9-28g
Shimano ELF 2500 zuer Zeit mit 14er Corastrong.. Kommt aber Montag was anderes Rauf


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

hi ich fische auf meerforellen !
die shimano speedmaster 300mh 15-40g
mit der aspire 400er und einer grünen spiderwear 0.12mm
das ist ein echter weitwurf-combo ich bin mehr als zufrieden
ich fische meistens mit einem gladsax snaps 25g
wunderfarde grün weiß gelb  oder halt spökets blau-silber
grün-weiß im sommer schwarz habe oft erfolg :vik:bin aber am überlegen mir die shimao fireblood 300mh zu erwerben ich finde diese rute mit der aspire 400er ist der beste combo die rute ist der hammer ich stehe auf ruten die 
bisschen härter sind und nicht wenn ich voll durchziehe
ins wasser klatschen das ist nichts für das meer schwabel babel ruten sind was für den forellensee spiro-ruten in meinen augen


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich hab seit neuen auch ne neue Kombo,mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin!!

Als Rute ne Shimano Technium DF BX Spinning MH 3m 15-40g Wurfgewicht,als Rolle ne Shimano Stradic 2500 FC die mit 0.06 Whiplash Crystal bespuhlt ist!


----------



## WickedWalleye

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Ich hab seit neuen auch ne neue Kombo,mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin!!
> 
> Als Rute ne Shimano Technium DF BX Spinning MH 3m 15-40g Wurfgewicht,als Rolle ne Shimano Stradic 2500 FC die mit 0.06 Whiplash Crystal bespuhlt ist!



Stell ich mir sehr kopflastig vor, die Kombo.


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Stell ich mir sehr kopflastig vor, die Kombo.




Auf keinen Fall!!!!!!!!!:g


----------



## WickedWalleye

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Da ich die fast die gleiche Rute habe weiß ich es sogar. :q Die ist mit ner 300g Rolle noch kopflastig.

Will jemand ne Technium DF BX 300 10-30gr. kaufen? Gerne PN an mich.


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Also ich hatte in der Zeit wo ich die Rute habe noch keine Probleme damit,ich hab auch so gut wie keine Bisse damit versämmelt.An einen Tag an der Küste hatte ich 7 Bisse auf Blinker und hab davon alle Mefos raus bekommen,leider waren 6 davon untermaßig...und richtig weit werfen kann man damit auch...


----------



## El. Baron TDAF

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Das kann ich auch bestätigen !!!
Habe an dem besagten fängigen Tag das Geschirr vom Zach ausprobiert und kann dazu nur sagen : SEXY !!!!
Nix Kopflastig etc. . Einfach ne sehr gute Kombo !! Bis denne !!!


----------



## WickedWalleye

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Sorry, ich will deine Rute nicht schlechtmachen.

bei mir war's eben ein Fehlkauf, heisst aber nicht, daß die nicht für jemanden anders passen kann. Ich wollte sie halt nicht nur für Mefo einsetzen, aber zum Zanderfischen hat sie bei mir nicht getaugt.

Die Wurfeigenschaften sind schon sehr gut.

Mit der Griffkonstruktion war ich sehr unzufrieden, ist auch n bißchen Geschmackssache, ich mag den Griff einfach nicht und auch diese Schraubvordergriffgeschichte find ich blöd.

Kopflastig ist das Ding auf alle Fälle mit ner 2500er Rolle. Da gehört imho auch ne mindestens ne 4000er ran, das merkt man schon an dem 30er Leitring.
Daß die mit ner 2500er Stradic nicht kopflastig ist könnt ihr mir nicht weismachen.


----------



## Tisie

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo Kai,



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Daß die mit ner 2500er Stradic nicht kopflastig ist könnt ihr mir nicht weismachen.


die Stradic fällt aber auch recht schwer aus, die 2500FB wiegt um 280g und die 2500FC sogar etwas über 300g.

Ich habe auch festgestellt, daß man eine kopflastige Rute nur über das Rollengewicht nicht effektiv ausbalancieren kann (durch die ungünstigen Hebel). Dann lieber eine leichtere Rolle und etwas Gewicht unten in den Griff 

Den Griff der Technium DF BX finde ich auch nicht so doll, wieder so eine typische Verschlimmbesserung mit dem Korkeinsatz am Rollenhalter, usw. :g ... da gefällt mir die Vorgängerserie (AX) wesentlich besser.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## WickedWalleye

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Tisie schrieb:


> die Stradic fällt aber auch recht schwer aus, die 2500FB wiegt um 280g und die 2500FC sogar etwas über 300g.



Ist mir schon klar, das die Stadic nicht leicht ist.  Ne 40er Alubraid wiegt noch mehr als 300g. Kopflastig ist die Rute damit trotzdem. Und das bei der Grifflänge... |uhoh:

Da gehört wohl eher ne Penn Slammer oder sowas dran. :q


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Sorry, ich will deine Rute nicht schlechtmachen.

Um Gotteswillen,so hab ich das auch nicht verstanden!:m

Die Hauptsache ist ja,das mir die Kombo gefällt und dass ich damit Fische fange und das tu ich ja auch zu genüge!Also alles bestens...:g


----------



## Der Franke

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Also ich benutze im moment eine Daiwa Infinity Q mit einer Shimano Technium 2500 FB. Bespult ist sie mit der Spiderwire Ultracast Invisi 0,12mm.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



knaacki2000 schrieb:


> fische ich seit kurzem die Daiwa Morethan mit 7 - 45gr. und bin begeistert
> 
> Morethan ideal für Köder bis 20gr. - Ironfeather auch bis 35gr. 1a


Das ist die Distance Master MT 103L, ja?
Dann ist die Rute ja so leicht wie ihre Gewichtsangabe und die -45g sind ein bischen sehr beschönt. 

SVF-Carbon hört sich irgendwie so an, als wollten sie VHF-Carbon imitieren ...


----------



## Team-O

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin, ich möchte mir eine neue Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf MeFo im Meer kaufen und schwanke jetzt zwischen der Cormoran Chronus Al 11-PiF 3000 und der ABU Stealth, habt ihr Erfahrungen damit? Ausserdem benötige ich noch neue Schnur, als letztes hatte ich die Berkley Fireline Crystal und war damit im Meer sehr unzufrieden, da sie sehr schnell rau wurde, ich spekuliere mit der Spiderwire Stealth, Spiderwire Red Coated, der Whiplash Pro und der Tuff Line XP? Kommentare???
Schon mal danke vorweg!!
 MfG, Team-O


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

|good:Meine neue Meerforellen-Combo

Shimano Fireblood 300 MH 
10-40g

Shimano Aspire 4000 er

freue mich so!!! kann es garnicht erwarten sie zu Fischen|uhoh:
habe mich jezt schon in sie verliebt:k Meine Traumrute endlich habe ich sie #6


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Von mir auch noch ein weiteres "Rütchen"! 

SHIMANO Speedmaster 300MH (15 - 40WG) :m

Habe sie schon mal gefischt. Super! :m
Als Rolle habe ich meine Quantum Cabo 40 montiert. Die Shimano Twin Power 5000 FA ist für diese Rutte doch etwas zu gewaltig! |rolleyes #h


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

mefohunter84
die speedmaster habe ich auch ist ne klasse rute stimme dir zu #6


----------



## ostsee_wurm23

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Von mir auch noch ein weiteres "Rütchen"!
> 
> SHIMANO Speedmaster 300MH (15 - 40WG) :m
> 
> Habe sie schon mal gefischt. Super! :m
> Als Rolle habe ich meine Quantum Cabo 40 montiert. Die Shimano Twin Power 5000 FA ist für diese Rutte doch etwas zu gewaltig! |rolleyes #h



Ist die Cabo nicht ein bisschen schwer um lange und ermüdungsfrei in der Ostsee zu fischen? Such nämlich noch eine Rolle!

Gruß
Ostseewurm


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

hi ostsee_wurm23
fischt du auch die speedmaster 300mh?
also ich kann nur sagen habe sie mit einer stradic 4000 FB
und einer technium 4000 FA und einer aspire 4000 FA 
gefischt und muss sagen alle rollen sind sehr gut mit der rute abgestimmt aber am besten finde ich an der speedmaster 300MH die aspire 4000 FA ist halt meine lieblings rolle sie ist sehr robust gegen salzwasser und läuft wie ein uhrwerk einfach klasse diese rolle aber wenn du nicht soviel geld ausgeben möchtest kauf dir die red arc ist ne geile rolle für einen mehr als fairen preis#6 passt auch gut zur speedmaster mit der richtigen schnur sind wurfweiten an die und über die 100 meter marke zu knacken hier ein link von jörg stehlow der hat eine sehr geile schnur! :m
http://www.krm-media.de/der-angler/product_info.php?info=p16_-MEEFO-pro---200-m--0-11-mm--oliv.html


----------



## ostsee_wurm23

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Nein ich fische eine Fenwick Iron Feather II. Zurzeit tendiere ich zu der Technium 4000 FB. Eine Aspire wäre ne feine Sache, wenn da nicht der Preis wäre. Auch die Daiwa Infinity in ner 3000er Größe ist Toll. Aber der Preis! :c

Gruß
Ostseewurm


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

aber die Iron Feather II. ist doch auch eine klasse rute und die alte technium 4000 ist auch sehr gut :vik:
da hast du recht die aspire ist schon recht teuer aber bei moritz in kaltenkirchen war sie im angebot für sagenhafte 245euro musst halt mal anrufen und fragen ob sie die noch im angebot haben


----------



## seatrout61

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Bei Moritz-Nord gab es die 3000er Infinity-Q für 150 EUs


----------



## forellenhunter81

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

....bei Moritz Kaki gibt es momentan weder die Infinity 3000 noch die Aspire zu kaufen ( alle schon weg ) und für 150€ gabs die Infinity auch nicht, sondern für 189€.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



ostsee_wurm23 schrieb:


> Ist die Cabo nicht ein bisschen schwer um lange und ermüdungsfrei in der Ostsee zu fischen? Such nämlich noch eine Rolle!
> 
> Gruß
> Ostseewurm




Nö, kein Problem.   Die Cabo ist garnicht so schwer. Dafür aber super in der Verarbeitung und im Handling. #6
Die größeren Modelle fischen andere sogar vor Island und Norwegen auf Dorsch und Heilbutt! |bigeyes #6

Ich fische die Rolle jetzt seit fast 4 Jahren, die Twin Power 5000 FA nun seit gut 7 Jahren. Dat passt, würde ich mal sagen! #6 #h


----------



## Khaane

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Welche Rute wäre fürs Mefoangeln besser geeignet?

Gefischt soll mit ner Cardinal 704lx bezogen mit 10lb Powerpro und 15-28gramm Blinkern.

- Berkley Tactix 2,7m 15-40gramm (relativ weich)
- Shimano Speedmaster 2,7m H (sehr steif)

--------------------------------------------------

Ich persönlich tendiere eher zur Berkley, da ich denke das sie die Köder weiter rausbefördert, zudem ist sie etwas weicher, was das Ausschlitzen unterbindet.

Habt ihr ebenfalls die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Speedmaster mit ner 280gr. Rolle recht kopflastig ist?


----------



## Tisie

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo Khaane,



Khaane schrieb:


> - Berkley Tactix 2,7m 15-40gramm (relativ weich)
> - Shimano Speedmaster 2,7m H (sehr steif)


ich kenne die Berkley nicht, aber die Speedmaster 270H sehr steif? |kopfkrat

Ich empfand die für das WG eigentlich als recht moderat, aber ist natürlich auch Geschmackssache. Ich fische z.B. eine Quantum Energy Seapsin Heavy in 3,15m mit 25-65g und die ist ziemlich straff 



Khaane schrieb:


> Habt ihr ebenfalls die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Speedmaster mit ner 280gr. Rolle recht kopflastig ist?


Wenn Du die Rute so greifst, daß der Rollenfuß zwischen den Fingern liegt, hat das Rollengewicht kaum Einfluß auf die Balance der Rute, da der Hebel gegen 0 geht. Länge und Gewicht des Untergriffes haben einen größeren Einfluß auf die Balance.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## crazyFish

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Tisie schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Wenn Du die Rute so greifst, daß der Rollenfuß zwischen den Fingern liegt, hat das Rollengewicht kaum Einfluß auf die Balance der Rute, da der Hebel gegen 0 geht. Länge und Gewicht des Untergriffes haben einen größeren Einfluß auf die Balance.
> 
> Viele Grüße, Matthias



Endlich widerspricht mal einer dem ewigen Ausbalancieren mit der Rolle. Füllte mich mit meiner Meinung schon auf verlorenem Feld .

Heute kam die Tactix in der 3m Version an, gedacht ist Sie für die SeFo Zeit, wird also noch 2 1/2 Wochen ihr Dasein im Keller fristen müssen, bevor es ans wirkliche Austesten geht.


----------



## Khaane

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Tisie schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Rute so greifst, daß der Rollenfuß zwischen den Fingern liegt, hat das Rollengewicht kaum Einfluß auf die Balance der Rute, da der Hebel gegen 0 geht. Länge und Gewicht des Untergriffes haben einen größeren Einfluß auf die Balance.
> 
> Viele Grüße, Matthias



Aber dann wäre die Speedy definitiv kopflastig, da die Tactix nicht so extrem nach vorne kippt. 

Wie kann ich die Rute denn ausbalancieren? Einfach ein Stück Blei an die Endkappe kleben?


----------



## crazyFish

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Dass sollte die einfachste Lösung sein, wobei man versuchen kann das Gewicht in den Griff zu integrieren. Da ich die Speedy aber nur flüchtig kenne, kann ich da keinen genaueren Hinweis geben.

Die Alternative wäre eine Gewichtsersparnis bei Ringen und Wicklungen, aber wer macht dass schon bei einer Fertigrute für gut über 100€ und einem unsicherem Einsparungspotential.


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

MoinMoin Jung

Gehört hier zwar nicht rein aber verkaufe meine Shimano Aspire 4000FA schaut mal bei Kleinanzeigen..... MFG Steven


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



steven23883 schrieb:


> MoinMoin Jung
> 
> Gehört hier zwar nicht rein aber verkaufe meine Shimano Aspire 4000FA schaut mal bei Kleinanzeigen..... MFG Steven




In welchen Threads willst du das noch bringen?

Lass das pushen bitte.


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

mensch lasst den jung doch er möchte halt seine rolle verkaufen ist das so schlimm? echt ihr stellt euch alle an ne ne ne |gr:das ist doch keine schande wenn er bisschen werbung für die rolle macht 
weiter so steven #ckämpf weiter 
mfg steifmaster fireblood !!!!!#6


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin,

Meine komplett neu errungene und Freitag bekommene Kombo:

Rute: Individualaufbau von Hans-Heinrich Behnke, Der Blank:
Tusk X2M 300cm mit Fuji Sic Ringen:vik:
WG:20-40gr, real nach Pikepauly 15-25, konnte noch nicht selber testen, nur n bissl Probewerfen mit nem 20gr Küstenwobbler
Jetzt sogar gefischt, der absolute Hammer
Rolle: Shimano Technium 4000 FB:vik:

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo,

Rute:

gerade fertig geworden:

Batson XST 1263  (Eigenbau)
3,20 m, zweigeteilt
WG so 10 bis 35 g 
Gewicht stramme 250 gr,
bedingt durch gut Kontergewicht im rel. kurzen Griff,
dadurch ausgewogene Handlage. 
Erster Einsatz steht noch aus.

Rolle:

ABU Cardinal 804
mir 11er Powerline in grün

Erster Salzwassereinsatz über den 1. Mai

Gruß Tom


----------



## DirtyDevil70

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo Boardies und Meerforellensüchtige:l.......mein Mefo-Tackle...............

Rute:
- Guideline LPXe Spin 3,00 m / 8 - 28 g:l
- Berkley Skeletor II Series One 3,00 m / 8 - 32 g

Rolle:
- Shimano Technium 4000 FB
- Red Arc 10300

Schnur:
- Power Pro 10 lbs Phantom Red / Original aus USA

.....tight lines

DD70


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hab auch ne neue Kombo...


Rute

Shimano Speedmaster 300 MH 14-40g


Rolle

Shimano Stradic 2500 FC + 10er Whiplash Crystal


----------



## Khaane

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Hab auch ne neue Kombo...
> 
> 
> Rute
> 
> Shimano Speedmaster 300 MH 14-40g
> 
> 
> Rolle
> 
> Shimano Stradic 2500 FC + 10er Whiplash Crystal



Kannst du die Rute empfehlen?


----------



## henningcl

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hi

Rute: Sportex Black Stream 305cm  wg. optimal 30g

Rolle:shimano Technium MGS 4000

grüsse
henning


----------



## Fear no fish

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moinsen!

Rute: Cormoran Black Star (eine der wenigen Guten,die Cormoran gebaut hat)

Rolle: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000

Schnur:Stroft Typ 3

Gruß
Holger


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Günstige alternative zur shimano speedmaster mh 10-40g
ist die skorpion carbon maiden sea trout 300 12-44g ist genau wie die fenwik iron.... und schmeißt mit jeder rolle genau so weit wie die speedmaster mh fische sie mit einer 
stradic 4000 fb oder eine aspire 4000 fa  die rute ist auch viel günstiger ich finde sie top für das geld und sehr leicht#6#6#6


----------



## Klaus-a.

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Neu

Rute: Daiwa Morethan Distance Master 103 ML ,länge310 cm, Wurfgewicht 7 bis 45 gr. Eigengewicht 155 gr.
Rolle: Daiwa Certate 2500

Alles perfekt für mich.


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Huhu,

hier ein günstiges Einsteiger Set.

Rute:
_Cormoran BLACK BULL HTC_ Meerforellenrute, 2-tlg., 3,00m/10-45g (versch. längen möglich)  cirka 80 €

Rolle:
Daiwa Crossfire 4000 cirka 30-45 €

Man muss nicht immer n halbes Vermögen ausgeben. Ich habe die Rute + Rolle an der Küste ausgiebig gefischt und man erreicht sehr sehr gute Weiten.

mfg Fabian

p.s. (wenn jmd die Combo möchte, mir ne PM schreiben ich komme günstiger ran)


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Achso, noch etwas vergessen.

Ich fische mit der Fireline in Rosa oO oO oO

hatten keine andere Farbe da. Einfach mit Carbon-Vorfach oder halt bissl anmalen am Ende, damit die Forellen keinen Lachflash bekommen


----------



## luke1ace

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin!
Ruten:
Fenwick Iron Feather II, 10 ft 12-48 g
Shimano Speedmaster 3 m 5-20 g

Rolle:
Shimano Aspire 4000 FA

Schnur:
Power Pro 0.13 mm gelb / moosgrün


----------



## Barsch06

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin Moin

Rute:

Sportex Carat Spin 2 in 2,75m 35g

Rolle:

Shimano Stradic 4000 FI

Schnur:

Gigafish in gelb 0,16


----------



## JanS

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Dann will ich auch mal meine "Anfängerausrüstung" 

Rute

Shimano Nexave 300 MH 15 - 40 gr

Rolle

Shimano Sahara 3000

Schnur

PowerPro grün 0.13


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

*Rute:*
Ruby Crest 902 Spin
Länge 2,70m
Transportlänge 140cm
Wurfgewicht 15 - 40g
Teile 2
Ringe 6+1
Gewicht 202g

*Rolle:*
Shimano Exage 4000FB
Gewicht: 390 g     
Schnurfassung: 130 m/0.35 mm     
Kugellager: 3+1     
Übersetzung: 5,1:1

*Schnur:*
Berkley Fireline 0,14 (Schwarz)


PS: Die Rolle habe ich mir heute gekauft, nachdem ich mit meiner ABU Garcia Cardinal BC 30R nur Ärger hatte mit der 0,06 Fireline Whiplash Crystal.

Auf Empfehlung eines Bekannten habe ich mir dann heute auch die Fireline geholt. Wie sie ganz genau heisst, weiss ich leider nicht...


----------



## alex55

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Guideline LPX Spin 2,70 m (vier-teilig) WG bis 30 Gramm, dazu die neue Twin Power 2500 CI4 und 14er Geflecht.
Meine absolute Traumkombi. Möchte momentan nichts anderes fischen.


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Willkommen im Board  , alex 55 !


----------



## alex55

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hamburg grüßt recht herzlich Schwerin !!!


----------



## dacor

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich angel mitlerweile mit ner neuen Kombo:
Rolle: Shimano Technium 2500 FB
Rute: Shimano Technium DF AX 300 FA 15-50g wg
Gruß


----------



## Blizzard009

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

meine Ruten: Fenwick Iron Feather II 32 und 48 gr.

meine Rolle: Twin Power 2500FA und 4000 FA:l


----------



## mefofisher

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

*Hallo Zusammen,*

*Meine Angelrute : *
*FENWICK Ironfeather II # Länge 10ft. WG 12-48 gr:vik:*

*Meine Angelrolle:*
*Mitchell 300X Gold*
*:vik:*

*Gruss Mefofisher            #:*


----------



## Matze 28

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moinsen....
 Meine Rute : Daiwa Shogun in 2,74 m  WG : 10 -40 gr

 Rolle  : Shimano Twin Power 2500 FA

 Schnur : 0,12er Fireline Farbe : smog


Gruss Matze


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Bin zwar nur einmal im Jahr an der Ostsee, deswegen kein Mefoexperte, werfe aber dennoch folgendes Equipment in den Ring:

Cormoran Black Star CM progressive spin in 2,85 m und einem WG von 5-30 gramm. Dazu hatte ich meine Lieblingsbilligheimerrolle (Spro Passion Größe 4000) montiert, die den Trip 1a überstanden hat. Dazu eine 12er Fireline crystal.

Mit exakt der selben Combo fische ich auch vom Ufer auf Hecht an größeren Seen. Der Gno in 15 gramm hat sich als wahrer Hechtkiller gezeigt. Mit der Combo sind Würfe bis zum Horizont möglich.


----------



## Mauntze

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin,moin....
bin neu hier und hab mal ne Frage....
Da meine alte Kombi nicht mehr fängig war(lag natürlich nicht an mir ) hab ich mir was neues zulegen müssen.

Rute : Byron Mommoth Deluxe 3,30 WG 15-55 Gr.
Rolle : Shimano Exage 3000 SFB
Hab zusammen  knapp 100 Euronen bezahlt und wollte mal wissen, ob dies angemessen, zuviel oder ob ich n schnäppchen geschlagen habe.
Gruß


----------



## SUND-PIRAT

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

angle ein Berkley Skeletor (zweite generation) 3m, 8-32 gramm

und ne shimano rarenium 4000er ... freu mich schon auf die neue Saison!|supergri


----------



## Viper5684

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

hey,
komme ich mit meiner berkley 3meter 2-12g auch noch hin, oder ist diese leider viel zu leicht? #c


----------



## swingtra

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rute : 

Sportex Carat Spin 2 in 3m(10FT); Model TC 3022; Wg 40gr

Rolle: 

Wahlweise Quantum Tour Edition Pti-A oder Spro Red Arc

Schnur: 25er Stroft oder 12er Geflochtene


----------



## silversucker

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

rute:
shimano technium df 3,3m 10-45gr.
sänger spirit one 3m 3-15gr.

rolle:
shimano biomaster 2500
shimano seido 2500


----------



## Rellington

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hu hu,

ich möchte meine Gerätschaft mal vorstellen

Rute: Iron Feather II in 32 und 48 gr.

Rolle: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FA und 4000 FA

|wavey:


----------



## MEFO 09

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Tach.
Ich fische am liebsten:
Shimano Technium DF 300 MH 10-30gr.,mit ner Penn Sargus 3000 und 0.12mm geflochtene..


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

|wavey:So jetzt habe ich es nach langem Überlegen auch endlich geschafft mir eine Mefo-Ausrüstung zuzulegen.
Geworden ist es:
Rute: Berkley SSGS Titanium 3,02m Wg: 8- 32 gr
Rolle: WFT Alubraid 40.
Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass es demnächst mal wärmer wird, damit ich meine Ausrüstung mal einweihen kann.|wavey:


----------



## doc040

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin,moin meine Kombi ist Daiwa Infinity Q in 3,10m,dazu eine schöne Team Daiwa Advantage 2500,sieht edel aus und fischt sich traumhaft.


----------



## Bramo

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Mein Geschütz für diese Saison ist nun auch komplett:

Hardy Marksman Spin mit 4000er Stalla FD.

(Ersatzcombo: Quantum Crypton Spin mit 2500er Caldia)


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

gerüsst euch...

fische ne rst sensitiv fly in 9fuss und 7/8 schnurklasse mit greys x-flite rolle dazu

also notnagel ne speedmaster ax in 3m und 10-30g wg und ner 2500er technium

dem nächst kommt denn noch ne 5/6 M5 von rst selbstaufbau plus ner rst zirkon2 dazu:l


----------



## bulldog81

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Halöchen alle zusammen
ich fische eine Daiwa Power Mesh 5-25g und 2,70 LANG
dazu eine Penn SV,eine Spulle mit 20er mono und die anderre
mit ner 12er geflochtenne.

Mfg.Ingo


----------



## Maurice86

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin zusammen ich werden dieses jahr folgendes fischen 
Rute : Daiwa Infinity-Q 2,70m..15-45gr
Rolle : Daiwa Infinity-Q 3000 Zaion mit 13er PorwerPro

Gruß
Maurice


----------



## stichi

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Habe mir gerade eine neue Rolle zugelegt.
Rute ist schon etwas älter aber immer noch top.

RuteAM Excell 40 Wg.20-40g 3,00m
Rolle:Ikon X-Caster Pro bespult mit 0,10mm Fireline Crystal


----------



## Ganescha

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

... ich auch, ich auch,

was des einen Freud, ist des anderen Leid; der Angler freut sich (echt):vik:, das Konto grämt sich:c, es iss ja wies iss.

Auf der Boot in Düsseldorf legte ich mir beim Vorführen meiner neu eingeweihten Engelszunge bei meiner Frau - "was, nocheine, wofür ist die denn jetzt?" - eine: 

_KINETIC Cyprion Edition_-Rute, ca. 3,10m, WfG 10 - 40g zu.

Aus dem Net vor wenigen Tagen dazu eine:

_DAIWA Infinity Q 3000 Zaion_, mit einer 11er geflochtenen, Red- sonstnochwas Schnur mit ca. 10Kg Tragkraft. Der Verkäufer schwärmte von dieser Schnur namens ? (|uhoh - Mann, bin ich vergesslich.

Ich hoffe das ihr Ostseehasen nicht schon alles rausgeholt habt ausm Teich, wenn ich erst in ca. 4-5 Wochen bei euch antreten kann. Ich wollte zumindest ja mal probieren wie das Zeug hält, wenn auch mal eine/r dran ist.

#h


----------



## Johnny1

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die Mitchell sea spin 40- 80 Gramm wäre doch auch ok zum meerforellenfischen, oder?


----------



## Ganescha

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Wenn du sie ohnehin schon hast, würde ich sagen OK. Allenfalls auch, wenn du sie auch noch für andere Dinge einsetzen möchtest, so zusagen als "Allrounder".

Wenn du dir eine Neue nur für Mefos zulegen möchtest, würde ich lieber 10 - 40 oder bis max 50 Gramm mit ca. 3,00 m Länge wählen. Da bekommst du beim Werfen einen satteren Schwung drauf, und sie ist wahrscheinlich auch leichter.

Gruß Martrin #h


----------



## Wassermännchen

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hier meine Lieblings Combo
Rute: Lesath 300M/ oder 300ML
Rolleaiwa Infinity-Q 3000 Zaion 

Gruß Micha


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Für schwere Blinker und Spiro:
Skorpion Sea Trout AK II  3,30  15-15 Gramm
Balzer Oyster in ner 40 er Größe

Wenns leichter sein soll:
Balzer Magna Magic in 2,40 mit 10-40 Gramm
Balzer FD als 30 er Größe


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Meine Kombination :

Rute : Shimano Lesath 330 H  WG bis 50 g(Länge 3,3 , 2tlg.)
Rolle : Daiwa Morethan 3000er
Schnur : PP in grün , ca. 10 kg Tragkraft , immer plus ca. 1 m 35er FC


Fliegenpeitscherei
Rute : Orvis ZG Helios #8 Tip Flex , 9 ft
Rolle : Danielsson FW 5eight
Schnur:- Guide Line Coastal #8 slow int (glaube ich)
          - #8er TT floating


----------



## Roosterfish

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Meine Kombination :

Rute : Harrison 3,20m WG bis 50 g (2tlg.)
Rolle : Fin Nor Ahab 12
Schnur : Fireline Crystal 0,12 mm, ca. 1 m 28er FC - Vorfach


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hier mal meine Gerätschaft:

Kombi 1:
Qauatum WorldChampionSeaspin 3,15m Wg <45g
Shimano Technium 4000FA;
Ersatz(ausdrücklich) 4000FB

Kombi 2:
Shimano Aspire(BX) 2,70+ <30g
Rolle wird ne 2500er,
wird aber wegen zu geringen Schnureinzugs der meisten Modelle noch gesucht.|kopfkrat

Beide Ruten wurden von Smith1337 perfekt austariert,
so dasz ich jetzt ein ermüdungsfreieres Fischen genieszen darf.#6
Danke Andreas!!

Schnur bis vor kurzem 10er Fireline in gelb,
neuerdings 13er PowerPro in weisz.


----------



## linkspaddel

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Meine Sachen für feines Fischen ohne auf den letzten Meter zu müssen(gestern sehr erfolgreich):
Diaflash XT-A, 2,70 Meter, WG 15 Gramm (o.Ä.), 3-teilig
Rarenium 3000 mit 0,06er Crystal, 8 Gramm Sbiro, 2 Meter 0,21er FC-Vorfach und ne leckere Fliege


----------



## Sterni01

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Da ich gleich los an den FKK Strand will, habe ich meine Rute schon in der Hand...|supergri

Rute: DEGA Formel 1, / 3,10 m / 20 - 50gr WG

Rolle: Shimano EXAGE 4000 FA

Schnur: eine gelbe Fire Line ?

#h


----------



## seaside

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



linkspaddel schrieb:


> Meine Sachen für feines Fischen ohne auf den letzten Meter zu müssen(gestern sehr erfolgreich):
> Diaflash XT-A, 2,70 Meter, WG 15 Gramm (o.Ä.), 3-teilig
> Rarenium 3000 mit 0,06er Crystal, 8 Gramm Sbiro, 2 Meter 0,21er FC-Vorfach und ne leckere Fliege



Die Kombo gefällt mir! schön leicht ... Leider nicht meine Preisklasse


----------



## linkspaddel

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !* 
Zitat:
Zitat von *linkspaddel* 

 
_Meine Sachen für feines Fischen ohne auf den letzten Meter zu müssen(gestern sehr erfolgreich):
Diaflash XT-A, 2,70 Meter, WG 15 Gramm (o.Ä.), 3-teilig
Rarenium 3000 mit 0,06er Crystal, 8 Gramm Sbiro, 2 Meter 0,21er FC-Vorfach und ne leckere Fliege_

Die Kombo gefällt mir! schön leicht ... Leider nicht meine Preisklasse 

Hab dafür auch einiges verkauft und meine Sammlung von Angelkrams erheblich verkleinert. Würd auch hier gern noch einige schöne Sachen auf den Markt bringen, da mich ebay mittlerweile ankotzt, aber hab noch keine Berechtigung von den Meistern bekommen.
Meine 2-te Zusammenstellung für härteres Fischen beginnt mit ner Twin Power 4000 FC, weiß nur noch keine perfekte Rute (Ironfeather II?) und muss noch andere Sachen eintauschen zwecks Schaffung von Liquidität..
Mal sehen. Was fischt Du denn?


----------



## seaside

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin

Ja, so macht das Sinn! lieber weniger, dafür aber was schönes.

Nach einigem hin und her mit Material kaufen und verkaufen, ist es nun eine Skeletor 270 7-28g geworden. Werde leider nicht so oft zum Mefofischen kommen, empfinde die aber als schöne Allroundrute.

Bin noch nicht so lange in der Materie, daher musste ich erstmal einen Geschmack entwickeln. Naja, ebay freuts. ;-) Rolle habe ich derzeit noch ne ziemlich abgegrabbelte und runtergekommene Technium 4000FA, aber da will ich mittelfristig schon was leichteres.

grüße


----------



## linkspaddel

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die Rarenium 3000 ist bombig und kostet bei Moritz (Kaltenkirchen bei HH) z. Zt. nur Euro 130,00, also recht fair..


----------



## FehmarnAngler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin,
ich habe auch 2 Kombies, die erste eher vom Ufer, die andere will ich lieber vom Boot und zum leichtem Uferangeln auf Mefo Horni verwenden.

Rute:
Quantum Tactil Lure 300cm 20-40gr

Rolle:
Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 Zaion und 0,12mm Spider Wire Code Red

und

Rute:
Berkley Series One Skeletor II Spin, 270cm, 28gr

Rolle:
Shimano Twin Power 3000 SFB mit 0,12mm Spider Wire Code Red und 10lbs Power Pro

Die Rollen sind bisher nicht oft zum Einsatz gekommen, weil sie recht neu sind (also vom Besitz her, die Ruten sind schon länger im Gebrauch und sind spitze!


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## SilberMatte

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin, ich hae mir erlaubt meine letzten beiden (noch nicht erfassten) Meldungen zu löschen und hier miteinzubringen:

Set 1
Rute: SPRO - Passion (Premium Carbon  Spin), 300 cm, 5-25 gr
Rolle: SPRO - Sportsman SW 6400

Set 2
Rute: DAM - EMOTION 40, 270 cm, 10-40 gr
Rolle: RYOBI - Zauber 4000

Set 3
Rute: BALZER - Nature Power, Edition, Spin 20, 270 cm, 3-20 gr
Rolle: SPRO - Blue Arc 9400

Jetzt passt´s.

Viele Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## fettezeit

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo,

habe eine neue Rute!
Kinetic  Godspeed  15-40g    305cm   !  Was haltet ihr von der ?  ich finde sie sehr geil und sehr edel....


----------



## inselkönig

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin,
meine Kombi für Bornholm:
Rute: Shimano Lesath 3.30 MH, WG 14-40
Rolle: Shimano Stella 4000 FB
Schnur: Stroft GTP Typ 2, grau

Wenn ich schon nichts fange, will ich wenigstens optimal ausgerüstet sein.
Gruß
Inselkönig


----------



## longhorn

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin,
meine Kombo:
D A M Calyber Seatout 3,05m  MH 14-42g
Shimano Seido 4000
0,15 Ultracast weiß:vik:


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Dann will ich auch mal:


 Für leichte Köder bei Ententeich:

Daiko Artesano Castasia TMACS-93/06   2,82 m   5 - 24 g WG

Shimano Stella C 3000  mit Stroft GTP Typ 2 grau


Frühjahr Hochsaison und im Herbst / Schonzeit auf Bartelträger:

Daiko Artesano Castasia TMACS-96/08  2,90 m   7 - 35 g WG 

Shimano Stella C 3000 oder Shimano Stella 4000 XG


Bei Wind und wenns weit raus gehen muss:

Daiko Artesano Castasia  TMACS-107/09   3,22 m   7 - 35 g WG 

Shimano Stella 4000 XG  mit Stroft GTP Typ 3 grau

.


----------



## linkspaddel

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Jetzt bin ich auch für Weitwürfe ausgerüstet:
Diaflash 2,70M, 30Gr. WG, TP 4000 FC, 0,06er Crystal Fireline, 12-15 Gramm-Köder (TOPP: Kinetic Salty 12Gr)
und als Zugabe für Funny-Fishing: Berkler Signa Trout Spin, 2,50M, WG ca. 12 GR., Rarenium 3000 - die erste 52er damit war lustig ;-)


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin....

Ich reih mich dann auch mal ein...

*Rute:*

Dega Balance TX Sea Spin ( 315 cm 19 - 55g WG)

*Rolle:*

Cormoran Magnesia 6 PiF 4000

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen fette Silberlinge!!!!!:m


----------



## fettezeit

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Bei meiner "Kinetic Godspeed 15-40g 305cm"  habe ich irgendwie den Eindruck das die Rutenringe ******** sind. Scheinen aus Alu oder irgendeinem Metall zu sein...    War auch gleich nach dem ersten benutzen eine leichte Rostschicht druff die man aber mit dem Fingernagel wegputzen kann....   aber trotzdem...   müssen die dinger nicht immer aus Siliziumcarbonat ( SIC) sein????

Kann man diese Ringe austauschen lassen? WEnn ja , was kostet das im Laden?

Ansonsten sehr geil das Teil! schon 7 Dorsche mit gefangen....


----------



## Bademeister001

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Gut, dann will ich auch etwas zur Liste beitragen:

Rute: *CORMORAN Black Star Pro Mefo Länge 3,00 m. WG 10-40gr. *die habe ich vor Jahren mal für 15€ gekauft und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr. Benutzt wird sie neben dem Mefoangeln auch noch für Dorsche, Hornis aber auch mal zum Spinnern auf Hecht.

PS: Weiß jemand, was die Rute zu ihrer Zeit im Laden gekostet hat?

&

Rolle: *Abu Cardinal 804* ist nun auch schon das 2. Jahr in meinem Besitz und ist meine Allzweckwaffe für Mefo, Dorsch, Horni, Hering, Hecht und Zander. Zugegeben, meine Twinpower 2500FC läuft viel geschmeidiger, sie ist mir aber viel zu schade für die Küste.


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

MEIN NEUSTER SCHATZ ZUR SILBERJAGD :vik:
Shimano TP 4000 FA
einfach göttlich........


----------



## fischkop29

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

hi, ich hab auch vor mir ne neue rute zu kaufen und ne passende rolle gleich dazu. was meint ihr... is beides ok?

http://www.harrissportsmail.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=16814
http://www.harrissportsmail.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=16002 is ne 2000er, größer brauch die nich, da ich eh 1 mal im jahr neue schnur kaufe, und bei mir hat noch nie ne mefo mehr als 70-100m von der rolle genommen. und ich spar gewicht  und robust ise alle male, mir is noch nie eine kaputt gegangen 

mit welcher schnur angelt ihr? ich angel in mom mit 17er fireline. ich angel auch mit der rolle nebenbei auf aal, deswegen 17er



> PS: Weiß jemand, was die Rute zu ihrer Zeit im Laden gekostet hat?


 bei uns in der nähe gabs die mal vor paar jahren für 100€


----------



## FehmarnAngler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Eine 2000er wäre mir zu klein!
Meine 3000er Infinity Q Zaion passt perfekt, meine alte 2500er Exceler war zu klein.

Welche von den Ruten willst du eigendlich nehmen?

17er Fireline nehme ich zum reinen Pilken.
15er würde dicke reichen, auch auf Aal, der zieht doch nie Schnur!

Aktuell fische ich eine 0,12mm Spiderwire Code Red mit 7Kg, ich will mir aber bald eine 0,12mm Invisi Braid holen, passt auch optisch besser zur Rolle. :q


----------



## Tench 01

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich fische auf Mefo Sportex Spin 3.15m 40Gr. WG                      Rolle die Penn Slammer 360 hier aber das alte US Modell leider so nicht mehr erhältlich da Penn seine Rollen nun in China fertigen läßt:cSchnur eine Mono 0,25mm von Climax


----------



## seaside

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Meine Kombo ist komplett: Skeletor II 270 und eine Shimano Technium 2500FB. 

Das reicht fürs erste


----------



## Marcel-hl

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Bei mir wird gefischt mit:

Shimano Speedmaster 330 14-40g 
Shimano Twinpower 3000SFC 
0,13 Geflecht Power Pro grün &
0,30 Mono bis 10 Kg grün.

Habe zum Anfang des Jahres mal ein paar Euros ausgegeben und
bin mehr als zufrieden. Das beste Geschirr in meiner Tasche :q

Konnte leider bisher nur eine Mefo damit zum Landgang überzeugen,
aber beim leichten Dorsch pilken bringt es auch seeeehhhrr viel Spaß #6


----------



## Finess

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Wollte mich hiermit beim Threadersteller für eine gute Idee u. deren Durchführung bedanken. Selbstverständlich auch die aktive u. aufwändige Pflege-Erhaltung. Aber auch bei allen Bordies die hier ihre Intimitäten teilen und aktive mitwirken.
|wavey::vik:#6#h


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich hatte damals die Liste ins Leben gerufen und lange gepflegt.
Leider musste ich das aus Zeitgründen dann aufgeben und Gernot hat die Arbeit übernommen.

Leider wurde die Liste aber nun seit über drei Jahren nicht mehr auf den neusten Stand gebracht.
Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand der alles nachträgt !?



> _Geändert von Rausreißer (08.12.2006 um 20:56 Uhr)_



Alle Einträge nach diesem Datum müssten noch aufgelistet werden !!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Alle Einträge nach diesem Datum müssten noch aufgelistet werden !!!



Du hast doch Urlaub :vik:


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Du hast doch Urlaub :vik:



Dann ist ja alles klar...Mario mach es :q duckundweg :q


----------



## timo85

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

moin
ich fische zur zeit folgende kombo:
rute Shimano Aspire 300cm wg 15-40gr dazu eine 
Shimano Rarenium CL4 3000FA

gruß


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Loomis IMX 10 ft. bis zwei Unzen.
Daiwa SS 2600.
Stroft ABR 0,22.

Wer etwas besseres weiß, um 30gr. zu befördern- immer her mit den Infos.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Mefo_Alex

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich fische:

Rute: Shimano Speedmaster AX 330 MH
Rolle: Shimano Twin Power 4000FC
Schnur: 14er Spiderwire CodeRed (bin nicht zufrieden mit der Schnur)

Gruß Alex


----------



## Broiler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich fische:

Rute: Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout

Rolle: Penn Slammer 360

Schnur: Fireline Chrystal ich glaube ne 17er, bin mit der Combo sehr zufrieden

broiler - bald wieder an der Ostsee zu Gange#h#h


----------



## JanS

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hab auch was neues

Daiwa Exceller Meerforelle
Shimano Technium 2500


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hi,

wollt auch mal meine Combo vorstellen.

Rute:

- *Daiwa Exceller 15-45g.*

Rolle 

- *Spro Red Arc 10400*

Sehne

- *Powerpro 0,13 (8 Kg.)*

Gruß Belly


----------



## holk

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hi,

Sportex Kev Seatrout, Stella 3000 FD & Power Pro 10 Lb.

LG

Holger


----------



## Tüdde

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich fische (noch) eine

*Cormoran Carb-o-Star deluxe Sea (3m, wg -45gr)*

als Rute und daran schraube ich eine

*Penn Sargus (4000er)*

gefüllt mit

*0,15er Power Pro*




...aber die Rute wird bald ausgemustert |gr:


----------



## BastianArlt

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin!

Abu Rocksweeper 3m mit 10 - 50g Wurfgewicht

plus

Team Daiwa 3012D mit ner Corastrong Zoom7 Claro in nem 10er Durchmesser!

Die letzten vier Tage Mefos zwischen 43 und 58cm erprobt und für gut befunden. Dazu schöne Dorsch bis 65cm.:vik:


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

*FENWICK Ironfeather II # Länge 10ft. WG 12-48 gr. 
DAIWA CALDIA 3000X mit ner 13ner PowerPro*


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

SPORTEX TIBORON 3,05m
DAIWA INFINITY Q 3000
CLIMAX MONO BRAID 0,12


----------



## Zador

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo

Rute:IM-12 Alegra 3,25 m

Rolle:Technium 4000 MgS

Schnur:Climax 12 er


Bin voll zufrieden und war net ganz so teuer  



Gruss Bernd


----------



## Dorsch Peter

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin,Moin  hier meine "Waffen"
GSS 1101 Loomis Sea Trout 335 cm Wg 5-30gr    Gw 240gr
TICA DYNASPIN GH 2000
Stroft GTP 8kg pink fluor
Eigenbau:Blank   Quantum CROSSxxxModul CARBON CONSTRUCTION
370cm Wg20-40gr. 3Tlg   Gw  200gr
Red Arc 104000
StroftGTP 9 kg orange 
                                   Tschüß !!!


----------



## ichdachs21

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo @ all !!!
Ich fische die Quantum Worldchampion 3,10 m 10-50 g eine SUPER Rute tolle Aktion und nimmt es mit jeder Größe von Fisch auf !!
Als rolle fische ich die Shimano Stradic 4000 da brauch ich ja nicht viel sagen !
Einfach ein tolles gespann auf diesem Weg PETRI HEIL !!!


----------



## Bernd Demmert

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo Dorsch Peter, Du fisch mit oranger oder pink farbender Schnurr und hast damit sicherlich auch Erfolg. Sind diese Farben wirklich Erfolgreich ????


----------



## Dorsch Peter

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin,Moin Bernd Demmert,ich binde ca.1,5m STROFT GTM monofile 0,30-8kg vor die Geflochtene.Hat bisher ganz gut funktioniert.Beim Spinnfischen, und mit Gummifisch auf Dorsch u.Zander auch. Die Sichtbarkeit der Schnur ist für mich wichtig,die Fische scheint es nicht zu stören.Für die ist der Köder wichtig den sie fressen wollen!  
bis die Tage! Tschüß!

Wer fängt hat Recht!!!


----------



## angelmuck

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin Moin,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit der fenwick iron feather 2 in 3,30m, WG 16-54 Gr. ???

Gruß

Mucki


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



angelmuck schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> hat jemand Erfahrung mit der fenwick iron feather 2 in 3,30m, WG 16-54 Gr. ???
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Mucki



Moin, die  ironfeather ist nen schmuckstück! ich kenn mehrere die die  rute fischen aber  alle  in 3m wie ich selbst auch. die 3.30 soll kopflatig sein was  ich von der  3m serie nicht behaupten  kann. auf jedenfall eine  gute  entscheidung zum truttenjagen!!
petri alle:vik:


----------



## eddy

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin

So nun ich auch

Rute : Balzer Alegra IM-12 3,25m  8-36gr.

Rolle(n) : Shimano Twinpower F 3000, Stradic 3000

Hatte mal die World Champion Seatrout 3,15m ,aber die liegt 6m tief in der Ostesee#q#q#q


----------



## komander-x

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

moinsen...fische den stock:Fenwick Iron Feather II 10" (3.05 m )  8 - 32 g

Rolle hab ich zur zeit die Ryobi zauber 3000.bin aber auf der suche nach was neuem,weiß nur noch nicht welche.hab mich ein büschen in die SHIMANO STRADIC Ci4 4000 F verguckt...

schnur is ne 14er fireline


----------



## chrieter

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin Moin,

Fliege:
Vision GT4 Seatrout #7 9"
Vosseler DC² 7/8
Guideline coastal WF #7
Guideline coastal SH #7


Spinn:
Shimano Speedmaster 3,00m 15-40 gr
Shimano Seido 4000F
Fireline 0,12


----------



## paling

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rute  Shimano Beastmaster Trout-Zander 3,30m 10-30g                             Rolle Shimano Exage 4000FB


----------



## Brikz83

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Grauvell teklon concept spin 1002 M und eine Blue Arc 740

mit 22iger Spiderwhire Code Red

eine recht schwere und brachiale Combo...genauso liebe ich es #6


----------



## Tüdde

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Tüdde schrieb:


> ...aber die Rute wird bald ausgemustert |gr:



Gesagt - Getan. |supergri
neues Rütchen: *Greys Prowla GS Lure/Spin (3,05m / 15-40gr)
*


----------



## maxe-hh

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rute: Balzer Alegra Seatrout 3,05m 8-36g
Rolle: Shimano Twinpower FC 4000
Schnur: 10'er Climax in gelb


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rute:    Sportex Tiboron 3,05m 12-36g
Rolle:    Daiwa Infinity Q 3000
Schnur: Climax Br8 Monobraid 0,12mm


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin Moin...

Meine Combos:

*Daiwa Shogun 3,20m (pike Special) mit INFINITY Q ZAION 3000*

*Illex Light Rig Spezial 183 & Infinity Q 2000*

*Lawsen Energie Shooting Head Klasse 8 Brian Kjaer Edition & Lawsen Energie 7/8 ér Rolle*

*Vom Kajak:*

*Illex Cover Breaker mit Multi Daiwa Aggrest*

*Greetz*

*Mirco*


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Taubenhaucher2003 schrieb:


> Rute: Sportex Tiboron 3,05m 12-36g
> Rolle: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000
> Schnur: Climax Br8 Monobraid 0,12mm


 

2 mal??


----------



## Oceansoul77

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin!

ich suche eine rute. leider habe ich auch nach durchforsten des treats noch nichts passendes gefunden. vielleicht kann mir ja einer weiterhelfen...

die rute sollte eine länge von mind. 3,30 - max. 3,80 haben.
das transportgewicht muss jedoch unter 1,50 m liegen. deshalb wird es logischerweise eine 3-teilige werden.

beim wurfgewicht bin ich unentschlossen. wichtig ist, dass sie blinker von 12-32 g weit werfen kann. sie sollte also schon einiges aushalten und robust sein.
wichtig ist nätürlich auch, das sie eine gute aktion hat und man den blinker gefühlvoll führen kann.
selbstverständlich ist dann, das sie auch nicht alzu schwer und günstig ist 

würde mich über jeden tipp freuen.

Petri Heil!


----------



## knaacki2000

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Meine Kombos:
Batson XST 1143  292cm  WG -21gr.  & Daiwa Certate 3000 

Batson XST 1025 262cm  WG -28gr & Daiwa Exist 3000                     (fische ich vom  Kleinboot beim Driftfischen auf Meefos)

Fenwick Iron Feather 305cm   WG -48gr. & Daiwa Certate 3000
(fische ich wenn der Wind kräftig auflandig weht)


----------



## FehmarnAngler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



> Batson XST 1143 292cm WG -21gr. & Daiwa Certate 3000
> 
> Batson XST *1025* 262cm WG -28gr & Daiwa Exist 3000 (fische ich vom Kleinboot beim Driftfischen auf Meefos)


 
Du meinst sicher den Xst 1024  

Ich habe die beiden und den Xst 1144... 1a Ruten zum Meerforellenfischen #6

Was ich an dem Blank liebe ist, dass er die Fluchten so wunderschön abpuffert und der Xst 1024 hat richtig Kraft


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Oceansoul77 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> die rute sollte eine länge von mind. 3,30 - max. 3,80 haben.
> das transportgewicht muss jedoch unter 1,50 m liegen.



|rolleyes|kopfkrat:g#c


----------



## Carper one

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Habe mir grade ne Fenwick Ironfather momentum spin + Ryobi zauer 4000 mit 12er spiderwire ultracast invisi braid gegönnt

Jetzt müsste es bloß frühjahr sein....:-(


----------



## DirtyDevil70

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

.....wieso Frühjahr?.......der heisse Herbst steht doch schon vor der Tür und die ersten Mefos werden schon gefangen.......#h


----------



## knaacki2000

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher den Xst 1024
> 
> Ich habe die beiden und den Xst 1144... 1a Ruten zum Meerforellenfischen #6
> 
> Was ich an dem Blank liebe ist, dass er die Fluchten so wunderschön abpuffert und der Xst 1024 hat richtig Kraft


 

Nö, ich meine den XST 1025 mit 1oz. WG von Batson. schau mal auf deren Seite nach. Bin mit den XST Blanks von Batson bisher super zufrieden.


----------



## linkspaddel

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin.
Hatte mit der Zauber so meine Salzwasser-Problemchen - ist die jetzt fit für´s Meer gemacht worden?
Gibt ne neue, oder?
Ich selbst steh auf die Rarenium 3000 - herrlich figelinsches Teil ;-)


----------



## Carper one

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Der Herbst ist heiß gar keine frage, aber von Sardinien siehts leider nicht so gut aus (bin hier noch arbeiten...)  :-( Und wenn ich wieder da bin ist schonzeit....

Ob die zauber dem salzwasser stand hält wird sich dann wohl zeigen, mit ein wenig pflege dürften da allerdings keine probleme entstehen. Was mir allerdings sorgen macht ist die klappkurbel, ich denke da wird sich mit der zeit ein wenig spiel einstellen. Allerdings gilt da die deviese "Versuch macht kluch"

Grüße vom mittelmeer


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ist vielleicht etwas voreilig hier zu posten weil ich noch nicht mit der Kombo los war, aber das wird sich am Wochenende ändern 

DAM  Calyber Sea Trout 3.05m 14-42g
Daiwa Regal 4000-4i
0.25er Mono

Zur Auswahl: Die Rute ist sehr leicht und sehr straff, so wie ich es liebe. Gibt es einen Grund den ich nicht kenne warum die bisher hier nicht in der Liste auftaucht?
Die Rolle ist robust, arbeitet sauber und ist recht leicht.
Wenn sich Stroft auftreiben lässt hier in der Nähe wirds Stroft und sonst muss ich mal schauen...


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

-----


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich find wichtig dass eine Rute angemessenes Rückgrat hat damit man den Drill wegen einer zu weichen Rute nicht unnötig in die Länge zieht.

Außerdem hasse ich es wenn ne Spinne sich schon beim Einkurbeln des Köders fast im Halbkreis biegt. Da fehlt dann jedes Gespür für den Köder oder nen Biss.


Naja, mal sehen wie sie sich nächstes Wochenende bewährt...


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

-----


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich hab mich mit Geflecht bisher nicht anfreunden können und hab mit der Mono hab ich ja nen gewissen Puffer. Denke ich muss nur drauf achten, dass ich im Drill nicht zu schnell auf zu nahe Distanz komme. |kopfkrat


Bin mir bei der Rolle allerdings immer noch unschlüssig. Steh vor der Wahl: Daiwa Regal 4000er, Spro RedArc 10300er, Sänger Distancia 2500er. Die Daiwa hat schon gelitten in Norwegen am Fluss, die RedArc geht wohl zurück (frisch bestellt aber gefällt mir nicht so) und bei der Sänger bin ich skeptisch wie die sich am Meer verhält. Gefällt mir aber am besten. |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mit Geflecht bisher nicht anfreunden können und hab mit der Mono hab ich ja nen gewissen Puffer. Denke ich muss nur drauf achten, dass ich im Drill nicht zu schnell auf zu nahe Distanz komme. |kopfkrat


Es geht auch noch anders, die Kombination macht's! :m
Also Geflecht pur ist für den Drill an jeder steifen Rute fast immer zu schlecht in der Pufferung und sorgt für einige Landungsspätaussteiger. Aber man kann vorne mit mehreren Vorteilen (Abrieb usw.) eine Monofile Schnur und/oder FC vorschalten und das hilft dann schon sehr im Nahkampf ... #6
Der Riesenvorteil ist dann, dass dieser Dehnwert sich über die Entfernung nicht merklich vergrößert, recht konstant gemäß dem Vorfach bleibt, und man auch über große Entfernungen sehr taktil angelt.

Einziger Nachteil: Man muss gute Verbindungsknoten können, aber da gibts einige geeignete.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich hab mich jetzt für die 4000er Daiwa mit ~120 Metern dehnungsarmer 25er Mono (und reichlich Backing...) entschieden. 

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Lebensdauer der Rollen aus? Bei manchen Modellen steht ja Salzwasserfest oder ähnliches, bei anderen nicht. Und einem Großteil der hier verwendeten Rollen find ich in den Beschreibungen nix dazu. Ich schätze mal dass das nicht Rollen für 1 Saison sind und die dann wegfliegen?! sind ja schon teure Teile dabei.


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

-----


----------



## Klaus-a.

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Verbindungsknoten Albright Knoten


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

-----


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Wenn die Schnurdurchmesser nicht allzu unterschiedlich sind geht auch der Blutknoten sehr gut.

Ich hab den auch schon mit doppelt gelegter Geflochtener an eine 0,22 geknotet.


----------



## u-see fischer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Hast denn mal ein Paar zur Auswahl? Hier im Board finde ich nicht viele, nur 2 und von denen bin ich nicht ganz überzeugt.#d



Verstehe ich nicht, hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=212308 und hier http://www.angelknotenpage.de/ findest du tolle Knoten für jede Situation.


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

-----


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

So, am Wochenende waren wir (mein Cousin und ich) los und ich muss sagen, die DAM ist genial. Man muss zwar etwas mehr in den Wurf investieren als bei seiner Daiwa Infinity Seatrout, aber in der Köderführung fand ich die DAM besser. Mehr Kontrolle durch den steiferen Blank. Ermüdungserschainungen gab es auch nach Stunden nicht...

Allerdings wird die 4000er Rolle mit Mono durch ne 2000er/2500er mit Geflecht ersetzt. Ne kleine Rolle ist doch deutlich angenehmer und Mit Geflecht hat man doch sehr viel mehr Gefühl...

Erster Ostseetrip ergab ne ~40er bei mir und ne 58er bei meinem Cousin


----------



## Carper one

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Gratuliere, klingt nach nem gelungenen test#6


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Mahlzeit! 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Abu Cardinal C702 LX? Oder lieber ne 3000er Größe wenns vom Gewicht <10g ausmacht?
Hab gelesen die ABU soll in der Preisklasse das höchste der Gefühle und auch einigermaßen Salzwasserfest sein? 

Oder gibt es irgendwelche "Geheimtips" an Rollen bis 60 oder vielleicht 70 Euro? 

Die Ruten- und Rollensammlung beinhaltet ja größtenteils Modelle ab 150€ aufwärts :-/


----------



## Daniel85

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

hallo..

kann mir irgendwer von euch etwas über die 
DAIWA MORETHAN TRIPLE ONE sagen??
vielleicht hatte jemand von euch das teil"chen" ja schon in der hand oder sogar schon damit gefischt ....bitte lasst es mich wissen!!

grüß...daniel


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Abu Cardinal C702 LX? Oder lieber ne 3000er Größe wenns vom Gewicht <10g ausmacht?
> Hab gelesen die ABU soll in der Preisklasse das höchste der Gefühle und auch einigermaßen Salzwasserfest sein?
> 
> Oder gibt es irgendwelche "Geheimtips" an Rollen bis 60 oder vielleicht 70 Euro?
> 
> Die Ruten- und *Rollensammlung beinhaltet ja größtenteils Modelle ab 150€ aufwärts* :-/



Tja, schon komisch wie.....
Mal im Ernst, die Salzwasserfischerei verlangt dem Gerät auch einiges ab, deshalb kostet so´ne vernünftige Rolle für´s Meer auch mehr ;-)

Aber nur so am Rande gesagt.... :q


----------



## onkma

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

shimano speedmaster, 3m 10-30g rolle (superleicht)
 okuma inspira is30,


----------



## onkma

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

einigermaßen salzwasserfest wird auf dauer nicht reichen


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hab mir ne Ryobi Applause gegönnt. Wird wohl ne Weile halten hoff ich.
Werde leider nicht so oft ans Meer kommen und nach dem Angeln kurz abspülen ist ja auch kein Aufwand.

Kombo ist dann:
Dam Calyber Seatrout, 3.05m, 14-42g
Ryobi Applause 3000
Stroft 0.25

Die Rute ist schon erfolgreich eingeweiht und gefällt mir.
Die Rolle muss noch etwas warten :-/


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Bin begeistert von meiner neuen Combo

Fenwick Ironfeather MOMENTUM , 3m, 8-32. gr.

mit 

Shimano STRADIC CI4 3000 F

fürs leichte fischen praktisch wie optisch ein genuß!


----------



## küstenheini

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Meine neue Combo ist:
Rute: Greys Prowla Platinum Spezialist; 3,05m 12-38gr
Rolle: Penn Atlantis 4000
Schnur: Climax Monobraid BR8 0,12mm

Find die combo so echt Super, hab heut morgen bei der "Taufe" gleich ein schön Dorsch verhaftet..der Stock ist echt erste Sahne im Drill und im Wurf..bin echt begeistert


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



küstenheini schrieb:


> Meine neue Combo ist:
> Rute: Greys Prowla Platinum Spezialist; 3,05m 12-38gr
> Rolle: Penn Atlantis 4000
> Schnur: Climax Monobraid BR8 0,12mm
> 
> Find die combo so echt Super, hab heut morgen bei der "Taufe" gleich ein schön Dorsch verhaftet..der Stock ist echt erste Sahne im Drill und im Wurf..bin echt begeistert


 

POSER!!!!!!!!!#h#6


----------



## küstenheini

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Taubenhaucher2003 schrieb:


> POSER!!!!!!!!!#h#6


Sagte der mit der Ti-Boron :q


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

moin,
meine alte rolle hat den geist aufgegeben. 
ich brauche also eine neue für die ostsee:
hauptsächlich watspinnfischen auf mefo und dorsch, seltener mal vom kutter.
preislich bin ich sehr beschränkt also kommen wahrscheinlich nur 3 rollen in frage.
welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
penn slammer 360
penn sargus 3000
Ryobi Ecusima

vielen dank für eure meinung.

rockOn


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die Ryobi Ecusima ist aber nochmal deutlich günstiger als die anderen, zudem aus Kunststoff, und es fehlt eine Dichtung am Bremsknauf. Für um 30 EURonen trotzdem ein Superüberflieger, wenn man wirklich ganz doll sparen muss.
Wenn es vom Geld her noch drin ist (Slammer; Sargus), dann lieber eine metallene Ryobi Applause (oder weitgh. baugleiche BlackArc von Spro) mit Bremsknaufdichtung und einer überlegenen Lebensdauer bei ein bischen (Selbst)Schmierwartung.


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

danke für die stellungnahme!
hab mir jetzt die blackarc bestellt. mal sehn


----------



## sillomat

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rute: Berkley series one spin 3m 8-32gr; das zweiteilige Modell
Rolle: Mitchell Advanced MAG-PRO LITE 1000
Schnur: Berkley Exceed Crystal 0,15mm

Sehr leichte und ausgewogene Kombo!
Ich nutze sie auch gern zum Watangeln auf Hecht!


----------



## nico234moto

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rute:Shimano Speedmaster 20-50g 3,00m
               Kinetic 10-40g 3,00m

Rolle:Shimano Rarenium 4000fa
              Shimano Technium 4000fa


----------



## watzki

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rute: Berkley SSGS Titanium 3,04m 8-32gr. Wurfgewicht
Rolle: Spro Red Arc 10400


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rute:   Sportex Tioboron 3,05m
Rolle:   Daiwa Morethan Branzino
Schnur:Climax Mono Braid


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



k-bay schrieb:


> danke für die stellungnahme!
> hab mir jetzt die blackarc bestellt. mal sehn



bin nicht zufrieden.
innerhalb von 4 wochen hat sich die rücklaufsperre verabschiedet.
zum |motz:
nächste rolle wird ne penn battle/slammer.
die fischen zwei meiner mefo dudes und haben bisher nichts zu beanstanden.
mfg


----------



## Mr. B

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die Penn Battle kann ich nur empfehlen. In der Preisklasse die beste Rolle, die ich bislang hatte. Ob zum MeeFo oder auch Hechtangeln. Die Rollte läuft optimal und ist sehr robust. Da kann man auch das etwas höhere Gewicht in Kauf nehmen.
Kann Dir nur zu diesem Kauf raten!
Gruß Boris


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rute: Berkley Series One Spin 2-teilig, 3m, 8-32g
Rolle: Ryobi Applause 3000
Schnur: Climax Touch Braid 0.14mm / Stroft GTM 0.25mm


----------



## MrFloppy

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Tja, zwar keine Meefo Combo, aber bei und gibts Seefos, das Tackle ist vergleichbar ;-)

Shimano Aspire BX 300 mh (15-40g) mit Aspire 2500 Fa oder Stradic 4000fb


----------



## Tench 01

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Guten Abend Gemeinde das sind meine Combos die ich auf MEFO einsetze

:mRuten: Sportex Turbo Spin 2 10ft(3,05m) WG 40g
                 Daiwa Infinity Q Sea Trout 9,84ft (3,00m)WG25-50g

              Rollen: Penn Slammer 360 (US Modell)
                                  Spro Gold Arc 10300

              Schnur:Spro Synper (0,10mm) 7kg


----------



## Ollistricker

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ruten: Shimano Antares BX 3m 15-40g WG,  Shimano Technium DF 3m 15-40g (Ersatzrute)
Rollen: Shimano Technium FA 4000 und 2500 Modell
Schnur: Spiderwire Stealth 0,12
Fliegenrute: Scierra HM3 9,3 feet #7-8 
Rolle: Vision Koma #7-8
Schnur: Rio Outbound Short #7 und Guideline Coastal slow interm. #7
Bei ruhigen Bedingungen, Scierra Ti+ #6 9 feet mit Rolle: Vision Koma #5-6 und einer Guideline 4Cast #6
Bin mit allem voll zufrieden


----------



## watzki

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Sbirolino Rute, wenn der Arm fürs Spinnen zu lahm geworden ist. 
Hat jemand einen heißen Tipp?
Wie schauts mit der Jenzi Whisper Live Sbirulino h in 4,20 aus? Wurfgewicht ist mit 15 bis 40 gr. angegeben.

Gruß,
Watzki


----------



## Franky

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Auha - hier ist ein Update für mich fällig...  Relativ "neu" im Einsatz an der Küste sind folgende Kombos:
Quantum WC Seaspin (3,10 m / 20 - 50 g) mit Abu Garcia 804
Shimano Speedmaster Spin M (3 m / 10 - 30 g) mit gleicher Rolle (nicht identischer )


----------



## Dr. Komix

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rute: RST M5 sle Blank Handmade
3.15m 10-25g Wg, lowrider Beringung 
Rolle: Quantum Tour Edition PTI-A 40 mit 12er Quantum PTI Braid


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Vorher:
Rute: Daiwa EXCELER SEA TROUT, 3,10m 10-40g
Rolle: SPRO Black Arc 830
Beides Abgewählt wegen: Rute ist nicht entsprechend der Spine sondern genau um 90° verdreht beringt.
Rolle hat die "unendliche Rücklaufsperre" nach nur 2 Monaten eingebüßt.

Nacher:
Fenwick Iron Feather 2, 10` 8-32g
Shimano Stradic ci4 4000
mit 10lb Superslick Powerpro


allerdings hab ich nun auch keine Kohle mehr für was anderes ausser Nudeln mit Ketchup =)


----------



## Brikz83

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

neben meiner etwas schwereren Kombo, hier noch meine leichtere:

Sportex Black Stream 3,05m bis 30gr.

Rollen: Ryobi artica 3000
          Mitchell Blade Alu 4500


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rute: CTS Seatrout Blank Handmade 3.20m 10-30g Wg
Rolle: DAIWA Infinity Q Zaion 3000

Ersatzrute: Shimano Speedmaster 3.05m 5-20g Wg
Ersatzrolle: Shimano Twipower 4000 FA


----------



## Bademeister001

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

*UPDATE:*

Neue Rute: 
- Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 3,05m 12-38g #6

Rolle:
- (noch) ABU Garcia Cardinal 804 |kopfkrat


----------



## Leox

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin,

*Rute:*     Cormoran Black Star cm 3,00m/20-60gr

*Rolle:  *    Shimano Technium 4000FA mit 10er Power Pro 
         alt. Shimano Twinpower 3000 FC mit gleicher Schnur

Ich bin im Moment am überlegen mir die neue Berkley Skeletor Pro Spin2 3,00m/8-32g für etwas leichteres Fischen zuzulegen. Hatt einer mit dieser Rute schon erfahrungen gemacht?
Gruß Leox


----------



## rotrunna

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Habe heute investiert in eine neue Kombo:


Greys Prowla Platinium SL 8' 20-50g

in Verbindung mit einer 4000er Rarenium und Stroft GTP


----------



## Barsch06

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Meine neue für Fehmarn :

Greys Prowla Platinium Specialist 3,05m 12-38g

Shimano Stradic C14 4000F mit PowerPro Deep Hunter 10lb


----------



## Franky D

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Barsch06 schrieb:


> Meine neue für Fehmarn :
> 
> Greys Prowla Platinium Specialist 3,05m 12-38g
> 
> Shimano Stradic C14 4000F mit PowerPro Deep Hunter 10lb


 

kannst du schon was zur rute sagen denn mit der liebäugel ich auch


----------



## Hannes94

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich hab 'ne Rhino Seatrout Spin und'ne Shimano Aernos 4000FA zum Mefostippen. Als Schnur habe ich die 0,12er Nanofil


----------



## Barsch06

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Franky D schrieb:


> kannst du schon was zur rute sagen denn mit der liebäugel ich auch



Habe sie nur probegewedelt mit 15-30g Köder, Rute läd sich wunderbar auf, ist super verarbeitet und der Rollenhalter ist Klasse, mit meiner Stradic C14 ist sie etwas Kopflasstig was mich aber nicht stört,Rolle ist ja auch relativ leicht. Bin anfang April auf Fehmarn dann wird sie hoffentlich Eingeweit.


----------



## Franky D

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Barsch06 schrieb:


> Habe sie nur probegewedelt mit 15-30g Köder, Rute läd sich wunderbar auf, ist super verarbeitet und der Rollenhalter ist Klasse, mit meiner Stradic C14 ist sie etwas Kopflasstig was mich aber nicht stört,Rolle ist ja auch relativ leicht. Bin anfang April auf Fehmarn dann wird sie hoffentlich Eingeweit.


 
na das klingt doch gut wo hast du sie denn für wie viel her


----------



## Rich.65

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin !!! |wavey:

Rute: 
Sportex NG3152 315cm Länge Wg 30g

         Notfall-Ersatzrute: 
Daiwa Sweepfire 300 20-60g

Rolle: 
Shimano Exage 4000 FA
        Penn Fierce 4000

Schnur: 
Exage = WFT 8 KG CAST (14er schwarz)
           Fierce = Berkley Fireline Original (12er)

Am Wochende ruft  das Wasser!!!:g


----------



## derporto

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rute:

Berkley Series One 1002 Spin, 3 m, WG 8.32 gr.

Rolle:

SPRO Blue Arc Tuff-Body 740

Schnur:

Berkley Whiplash Pro 0,12


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



derporto schrieb:


> Rute:
> 
> Berkley Series One 1002 Spin, 3 m, WG 8.32 gr.
> 
> Rolle:
> 
> SPRO Blue Arc Tuff-Body 740
> 
> Schnur:
> 
> Berkley Whiplash Pro 0,12



Will um Gottes Willen nicht stänkern aber, *"ja und"* *?*

Jetzt wisssen alle mit was Du fischt.
Dient das hier nicht dazu das ganze ein wenig mit Erfahrungswerten etc. zu beschreiben ?
So kann ich doch auch im Katalog blättern !


----------



## derporto

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Will um Gottes Willen nicht stänkern aber, *"ja und"* *?*
> 
> Jetzt wisssen alle mit was Du fischt.
> Dient das hier nicht dazu das ganze ein wenig mit Erfahrungswerten etc. zu beschreiben ?
> So kann ich doch auch im Katalog blättern !


 
Ich denke, du bist da gerade ein wenig übers Ziel hinausgeschossen. Nichts für Ungut, aber dieser Thread ist eine reine Aufzählung der von den Usern gefischten Ruten und Rollen, die im Eingangspost eingetragen werden, um Interessierten einen Überblick über das gängige Material zu bieten. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Nichtsdestotrotz meine Erfahrungen mit der Combo:

Die Berkley ist eine wunderbare Rute mit im Bedarfsfall semiparabolischer Aktion. Sie hat den gleichen Blank wie die Skeletor, die von vielen hier gefischt und hochgelobt wird. Ich habe mich letztlich für die Series One Spin entschieden, da ich den geteilten Griff der Skeletor nicht mag und ich bereue die Entscheidung keine Sekunde. Feinfühliger habe ich in meinem Leben bisher kaum gefischt. Mit der Blue Arc bin ich ebenfalls sehr zufrieden was Wurfverhalten und Schnurwicklung angeht. Aber sie scheint mir Salzwasser mit zunehmender Zeit übler zu nehmen. Langsam fängt sie an, etwas schwergängiger zu laufen und es knarzt auch schonmal ab und zu. Nach drei Urlauben am (Salz-)Wasser nicht unbedingt optimal. Ich denke aber mit ein bisschen Pflege ist das schnell wieder behoben. Wer sich darüber wundert, warum ich an dieser Rute eine 40er Rolle fische: Die Blue Arc ist in den Abmessungen und vom Gewicht für eine 40er recht klein dimensioniert. Sie passt daher ideal. Habe mir die 30er angeschaut, die aber eindeutig unterdimensioniert gewesen wäre. 

Mfg Dennis


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Will um Gottes Willen nicht stänkern aber, *"ja und"* *?*
> 
> Jetzt wisssen alle mit was Du fischt.
> Dient das hier nicht dazu das ganze ein wenig mit Erfahrungswerten etc. zu beschreiben ?
> So kann ich doch auch im Katalog blättern !


 
Genau,  bischen beschreiben macht schon Einiges aus für was man sich entscheiden sollte  :m
Ich fische die Fenwick Ironfeather mit einer 4000 Stradic FA wozu ich wohl nix sagen muss. Stradic, Shimanorolle made in Japan.....top Rolle!:m Die Fenwick: eine super Rute, recht weich aber mit genug Kraftreserven um auch Große^^ anlanden zu können.
#6 
Petri alle


Petri alle


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die Ruten müssen ermüdungsarm weit werfen, und die Rollen das Salzwasser mögen- das wars doch eigentlich, oder? Die Kampfqualitäten von Meerforellen sind soo doll nicht.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Das Leute immer noch diese Spro Arc Rollen noch kaufen,wundert mich schon.

Von 10 Posts sind mind. 7 mit irgendwelchen Beanstandungen oder Mängel behaftet.

Die Teile müssen wohl magisch sein...|supergri


----------



## derporto

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Tino schrieb:


> Das Leute immer noch diese Spro Arc Rollen noch kaufen,wundert mich schon.
> 
> Von 10 Posts sind mind. 7 mit irgendwelchen Beanstandungen oder Mängel behaftet.
> 
> Die Teile müssen wohl magisch sein...|supergri


 
Schnurwicklung und Wurfverhalten sind einfach toll. An der Haltbarkeit gibt es indes Mängel, was es abzustellen gilt.


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Leute, die Ostsee ist ein ein Teich, der etwas Salzwasser hat. Wenn die Rollen das schon nicht können...


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



volkerma schrieb:


> Leute,* die Ostsee ist ein ein Teich, der etwas Salzwasser hat. Wenn die Rollen das schon nicht können...*


 

Volker,#h

du warst auch schon mal etwas unverbindlicher.


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Astreine Antwort, find ich gut #6#6#6 !
Dann ist meine kurze Anmerkung ja nicht übel aufgestoßen .

Ich selbst fische die Infinty Q, vorletzte Generation, in 3, 10 m und die neue Caldia 3000, von der ich noch begeistert bin. Hoffe das bleibt auch so. Schnurverlegung ist top und sie läßt sich butterweich kurbeln. Im Einklang mit der recht leichten, nicht schwabbeligen Rute, die zwar eine sensible Spitze aber ordentlich Rückrad besitzt, kann man lange im Wasser werfen und kurbeln und werden und kurbeln und ...................

Petri !



derporto schrieb:


> Ich denke, du bist da gerade ein wenig übers Ziel hinausgeschossen. Nichts für Ungut, aber dieser Thread ist eine reine Aufzählung der von den Usern gefischten Ruten und Rollen, die im Eingangspost eingetragen werden, um Interessierten einen Überblick über das gängige Material zu bieten. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz meine Erfahrungen mit der Combo:
> 
> Die Berkley ist eine wunderbare Rute mit im Bedarfsfall semiparabolischer Aktion. Sie hat den gleichen Blank wie die Skeletor, die von vielen hier gefischt und hochgelobt wird. Ich habe mich letztlich für die Series One Spin entschieden, da ich den geteilten Griff der Skeletor nicht mag und ich bereue die Entscheidung keine Sekunde. Feinfühliger habe ich in meinem Leben bisher kaum gefischt. Mit der Blue Arc bin ich ebenfalls sehr zufrieden was Wurfverhalten und Schnurwicklung angeht. Aber sie scheint mir Salzwasser mit zunehmender Zeit übler zu nehmen. Langsam fängt sie an, etwas schwergängiger zu laufen und es knarzt auch schonmal ab und zu. Nach drei Urlauben am (Salz-)Wasser nicht unbedingt optimal. Ich denke aber mit ein bisschen Pflege ist das schnell wieder behoben. Wer sich darüber wundert, warum ich an dieser Rute eine 40er Rolle fische: Die Blue Arc ist in den Abmessungen und vom Gewicht für eine 40er recht klein dimensioniert. Sie passt daher ideal. Habe mir die 30er angeschaut, die aber eindeutig unterdimensioniert gewesen wäre.
> 
> Mfg Dennis


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

So, dann will ich auch mal:

Rhino Seatrout Spin 3,15 m mit 20-55 Gramm mit einer Penn Sargus 3000
Skorpion Seatrout Spin 3,00 m mit 10-36 Gramm mit ner Penn Slammer 260


----------



## rudini

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ick och:

Aspire BX 300M
Aspire BX 300ML
Fenwick IronFeather Momentum 8-32g

Stella 4000SFE
Fireblood 4000FA
Fireblood 2500FA

Ersatzgerät:
Balzer Seatrout Dyneema 8-36g (gar nicht so schlecht dat Teil 

TwinPower 3000SFC


Je nach Laune und Bedingungen wechseln sich die Teile ab#h


----------



## Donald84

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

ich fische 

Shimano Fireblood 300MH (für Blinker 20-30g wirft SEEEHR weit )
Berkley Series One 2,70m 12-28g (für Blinker kleiner 20g)

mit einer

Daiwa Caldia 3000 X (für die FIreblood)
Shimano Technium 3000 SFB (für die Berkley)


----------



## skally

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rute: Berkley Skeletor Pro 902 Spin 2,70m 7-28gr WG
Rolle: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FB


----------



## Boerni85

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rute: Daiwa Exceler Sea Trout 3,15m 15-45 g
Rolle: Spro Salt Arc 745

Die Rute ist TOP... mit 185g Gewicht meine bisher leichteste Rute und auch nach Stunden immer noch astrein ohne ermüdungserscheinungen zu fischen!

Was alle gegen die Spro Rollen haben, kann ich nicht verstehen! Die Salt Arc läuft super und spult die Schnur absolut sauberst auf... Leicht ist sie zudem auch noch!!!
und fangen tut die kombo auch |supergri


----------



## Seni0re

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

*Rute:* Penn Overseas Pro SW 240 15-40g Spin

*Rolle:* Penn Battle 3000 mit Penn International Premium Braid      
         0.14mm in gelb


----------



## Nestola

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

- Rute: Quantum SHOTGUN
- Rolle: Spro ZaltArc XS Tuffbody 730


----------



## sandmagic

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo zusammen,
ich nehme die gleiche Kombo, mit der ich auch zuhause spinnen gehe:
Kinetic Waterspeed 9,3"
Shimano Stradic 4000

Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. Köder < 12g sind aber ein bischen zu leicht für die Rute.

Ich hab noch ien Frage: Hat irgendwer die Quantum Exo oder ein ähnliches Quantum Modell im Salzwasser im Einsatz? Würde gerne mal Erfahrungen hören (PN)?

Gruß


----------



## zanderrico

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Guten Abend...

Ich fische mit einer Rute Shimano Beastmaster BX 270 und mit der Rolle Spro Nova mit 0.10er geflochtenen.

Möchte mir nun eine längere Rute zulegen. Habe mich ein wenig im Netz belesen. Die BALZER _IM 12 325 ALEGRA SEATROUT w_ird wärmstens empfohlen. Fisch jemand diese Rute? Wenn ja mit welcher Rolle?

Gruß aus HH#g


----------



## zanderrico

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Tja abbrechen geht nicht... Habe mich entschieden. Bin ja noch neu in der Mefo- Angelei, also langsam vor tasten mit dem Angelgerät... Mit dem besten Gerät wird ein halbherziger Angler auch nicht weit kommen! In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Nargos

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

moin,
habe mir zu meinem geburtstag eine Skeletor 3,00m mit 8-32wg schenken lassen und mir dazu noch ne 
Penn Sargus 3000 geholt.

habe diese combo bisher noch nicht gefischt aber am 27.10 gehts an die ostsee. mal sehen wie es läuft...


----------



## günni 123

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

|supergri ich fische mit eine Illex ashura 10-40 g und als rolle habe ich eine shimano twinpower 2500 und ganz ehrlich es ist eine wahre waffe hat aber auch sein preis zusammen 500 euronen#q


----------



## dorschjaeger75

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Kleines Backup zu meiner Quantum Seaspin/ Shimano Aspire Kombi...

Rute:WFT Next Millenium Spin in 10" mit 7- 35gr.WG
Rolle: Shimano Stradic 3000 FJ
Schnur: Climax BR8 in 10


----------



## Bookwood73

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo,

ich bin neu in dem Bereich und habe mir folgendes Equipment zugelegt:

Daiwa Exceler Sea Trout 3,15m 15 - 45g
Spro Zalt  Arc XS 7400
Stroft GTP R2


----------



## linkspaddel

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin.
Ich nutze zur Zeit die
Shimano Speedmaster Special Parabolic (mit 28 und/oder 40 Gramm WG und je in 2,70 Meter) und die Rarenium 3000 oder die Twin Power FC 4000, dazu 12er Power pro..
Schöne Kombis!


----------



## Matten

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Neu im Thema, neue Kombi...

WFT Penzill Seatrout 3,05 WG10-50
Shimano Elf 3000c
Power proSlick 0,13, gelb

Die Kombi wollte ich nicht nur auf Mefo einsetzen sondern auch als leichtes Universalbesteck. 

Liege ich damit richtig ? |bla:
Erfahrungen kann ich damit noch nicht berichten. 

Matten


----------



## Sejerlänner

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Bin begeistert von meiner neuen Combo
> 
> Fenwick Ironfeather MOMENTUM , 3m, 8-32. gr.
> 
> mit
> 
> Shimano STRADIC CI4 3000 F
> 
> fürs leichte fischen praktisch wie optisch ein genuß!


Moin,Moin

hab mir gerade als Ersatz für mein Zebco Rhin / Twin power 2500
folgende Combo geholt,
Edge 3776 Spin / Rarenium CI 4 4000 FA

nach dem Wochende berichte ich mal über die eersten Versuche .


knaek & break


----------



## Aalfred-HH

Die Edge von Kinetic, ich fische die 10' Version mit 7-30g WG, ist ein sehr feiner Stock. Bei Ködern ab 20g kommt die Rute an ihre Grenzen. 

Darum spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir eine etwas kräftigere Rute zu kaufen. Die Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum in 3m und 12-48g ist in der engeren Auswahl und scheint auch etwas straffer zu sein. Also eine gute Ergänzung, wenn Wind und  Wetter die Edge an ihre Grenzen bringen. 
Bin mal auf deine Erfahrung gespannt. Anfangs empfand ich die Rute als eher weich. Ich denke nun bei optimalen Ködergewicht zeigt sie einfach nur eine schöne Aktion. 

Als Rolle kommt ne 4000er Shimano Biomaster zum Einsatz. Die Rarenium nutze ich zum Jiggen. Auch eine Top Rolle und sooooooo leicht. Einziger kleiner Wermutstropfen ist der runde Knauf an der Kurbel. Bei schnellem Spinnen geht da mal schnell der Kontakt flöten. 

Edge und Biomaster in Kombination sehen zudem noch hervorragend aus. Welches Ostsee-Silber kann da schon widerstehen?


----------



## AS.SO

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hi Leute,

ich fische die Grauvell Teklon Concept Spin 1002 L (235g, 3m , 2teilig und 7-28g Wurfgewicht) in Kombination mit der SHIMANO EXAGE 3000 MHS-RC. TOP-Kombo...echt entspanntes Angeln damit.


----------



## Kunde

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

so nun will ich mein gerät auch mal vorstellen #h

*rute:* speedmaster 3,12 10-40gr.
*rolle:* wahrscheinlich daiwa exceler z 2500, wenns nicht funzt    kommt die 4000 biomaster ran!
*schnur*: 12er power pro

gruß kunde


----------



## Fischmeck

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin wollt hier auch mal meine Kombo reinschreiben.
Rute: Balzer Mx9 pro spin 40 mit 25-70g Wg 2,70m 1Jahr im Einsatz Kein Rost oder sonstige fehlerhafte Teile.Auch Balzer kann gute Ruten bauen.Manchmal etwas zu steif
Rolle: Alt Quantum Tenacity 4500 trotz perfekter Schnuraufwicklung Knoten beim zu dollen auswerfen ;-(
Neu: Shimano Sonora 2500FB geht ab die kleine bis jetzt kein Schnurknoten
Schnur:19er Power Pro rot gute Schnur


----------



## Olegg

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Sejerlänner schrieb:


> Moin,Moin
> 
> hab mir gerade als Ersatz für mein Zebco Rhin / Twin power 2500
> folgende Combo geholt,
> Edge 3776 Spin / Rarenium CI 4 4000 FA
> 
> nach dem Wochende berichte ich mal über die eersten Versuche .
> 
> 
> knaek & break



@Sejerlänner

Hallo,

hast Du die Edge 3776 schon im Einsatz gehabt? 
Und hast Du die 7-30gr. oder die 10-40gr. Variante gewählt?

Schönen Gruß

Olegg


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Bookwood73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin neu in dem Bereich und habe mir folgendes Equipment zugelegt:
> 
> Daiwa Exceler Sea Trout 3,15m 15 - 45g
> Spro Zalt  Arc XS 7400
> Stroft GTP R2


top kombi #6
nur als schnur hätte ich persönlich die power pro als 0,15 genommen.
is aber geschmackssache.
ansonsten ist die daiwa ne geile rute!!
und die zalt arc ist gestern auch in der größe 740 gekommen, geile rolle!#v


----------



## Ollistricker

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Neue Combo, die auf ihren Einsatz wartet |supergri
Rute: Shimano Aspire CX 300MH WG 14-40g
Rolle: Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB
Schnur: Spiderwire Stealth 0,14 in grün
Wegen der Eissituation hier oben, werde ich auf ein Testfischen noch etwas warten müssen


----------



## Flo1313

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin.

Rute: Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 12-38g 3,05m
Rolle: Daiwa Infinity Q Zaion 3000
Schnur: Spiderwire Code red 0,10mm

Schöne Kombi, macht Spaß.

Reserverute: Daiwa Infinity Q Spin 3,0m
Reserverolle: Quantum PTI-A30

Gruß Flo


----------



## Maik-FL

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin, moin...,

Rute: Sportex Carat Z Seatrout, 3,35m, 28g
Rolle: Shimano Sustain 4000 FG
Schnur: Climax Mono Braid BR8 0,12 mm


Ersatzrute: Daiwa Exceler Seatrout, 3.15m, 15-45g
Ersatzrolle: Daiwa Exceler Z3000
Schnur: Climax Mono Braid BR8 0,10 mm

Gruß Maik


----------



## Broiler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Okay, jetzt will ich meine beiden Mefopeitschen hier auch noch benennen:

Rute: Cormoran Black Star Titanium 3,00m 20-50g 
Rolle: 740er Spro Zalt Arc 
Schnur: 17er Nanofil

Rute: Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout, 3,10 m 25-50g
Rolle: Daiwa Caldia 3000er
Schnur: 12er Power Pro in gelb alternativ eine monofile 0,25er Stroft

Broiler|wavey:


----------



## onkelmax

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin, 


Rute : Cormoran X-Power 2,70m Wg: 10-40 gr
        Daiwa Exceler Seatrout 3,15 m 15-45 gr


Rolle : Penn Sargus 4000 Salzwasserresistent ( Übersetzung 6,2:1 -> schneller Schnureinzug#6)

Schnur: 10ner climax geflochten


----------



## Olegg

Hallo,

ich habe für meine ersten Gehversuche auf die schönen Silberlinge meinen Gerätebestand beleuchtet und habe als (vorläufige) Kombo folgendes zusammengestellt:

Rute: Cormoran Black Star CM 270cm, 8-35gr. Wg.
Rolle: Daiwa Caldia X 2500
Schnur: Spiderwire Ultracast 0,12

Die Daiwa und die Spiderwire genießen mein Vertrauen, die Cormoran ist mir persönlich zu weich (deswegen stand sie auch 3 Jahre unbenutzt im Schrank). Da aber bei Meforuten ein (zu) straffer Blank beim Drill ggf. auch zu Aussteigern führen kann, ist sie vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt.
Aber mittelfristig reizt mich schon die Kinetic Edge 3776..... :k

Schönes Wochenende

Olegg


----------



## Aalfred-HH

Olegg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe für meine ersten Gehversuche auf die schönen Silberlinge meinen Gerätebestand beleuchtet und habe als (vorläufige) Kombo folgendes zusammengestellt:
> 
> Rute: Cormoran Black Star CM 270cm, 8-35gr. Wg.
> Rolle: Daiwa Caldia X 2500
> Schnur: Spiderwire Ultracast 0,12
> 
> Die Daiwa und die Spiderwire genießen mein Vertrauen, die Cormoran ist mir persönlich zu weich (deswegen stand sie auch 3 Jahre unbenutzt im Schrank). Da aber bei Meforuten ein (zu) straffer Blank beim Drill ggf. auch zu Aussteigern führen kann, ist sie vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt.
> Aber mittelfristig reizt mich schon die Kinetic Edge 3776..... :k
> 
> Schönes Wochenende
> 
> Olegg



Die Edge ist eine sehr schöne Rute, auch wenn ich sie anfangs als eher weich empfand. Da ich jedoch nach dänischer Tradition eher leichter fischen wollte, habe ich nun meinen Frieden gefunden. Bei 18g, max. 20g ist Schluss. Für das obere Köderspektrum kommt dieses Jahr wohl ne IF in höherer Gewichtsklasse ins Haus. 
Verheiratet ist meine Edge nun mit einer 4000er Biomaster. Die beiden geben wirklich ein Traumpaar ab


----------



## Olegg

Ich hatte die Kinetic Edge 3776 in M (7-30gr. Wg.) und in MH (10-40gr. Wg.) bei meinem Händler ausgiebigst begrabbelt.
Die M erschien mir nach meinem ganz individuellen Empfinden und Vorlieben (Köder zwischen 15-28gr.) als etwas zu weich; ich empfand die MH als den für mich entscheidenen Tick straffer. Ob sich das am Wasser als richtig herausstellt, weiß man dann erst später....
Da aber kaum ein Boardie die Edge MH fischen zu scheint, werde ich dann wohl oder übel ohne Erfahrungsbericht kaufen dürfen. |rolleyes

Gruß

Olegg


----------



## Scabbers

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich habe zwar noch nie den Meerforellen nachgestellt, aber da ich im März meine ersten Gehversuche in der Wismarer Bucht machen werde, hier schon mal meine Ausrüstung.

Rute: Quantum Magic Sea Trout 10-35g 3,00m
Rolle: WFT Braidspin Exact 4000
Schnur: PowerPro 0,15 in grün

Gruß
Scabbers


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Olegg schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Kinetic Edge 3776 in M (7-30gr. Wg.) und in MH (10-40gr. Wg.) bei meinem Händler ausgiebigst begrabbelt.
> Die M erschien mir nach meinem ganz individuellen Empfinden und Vorlieben (Köder zwischen 15-28gr.) als etwas zu weich; ich empfand die MH als den für mich entscheidenen Tick straffer. Ob sich das am Wasser als richtig herausstellt, weiß man dann erst später....
> Da aber kaum ein Boardie die Edge MH fischen zu scheint, werde ich dann wohl oder übel ohne Erfahrungsbericht kaufen dürfen. |rolleyes
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Olegg



nicht ganz  

ich fische
Rute : Edge 3776 MH 
Rolle : Stella SW 4000er
Schnur : Stroft gtp r7 

passt nicht nur optisch sehr gut zusammen sondern lässt sich auch sehr geil fischen ! zu weich is die rute definitiv nicht mit 10-40 gramm !!! auch das etwas hohe gewicht der stella stört nicht beim fischen ... kann ich getrost weiterempfehlen


----------



## Aalfred-HH

sMaXx schrieb:


> nicht ganz
> 
> ich fische
> Rute : Edge 3776 MH
> Rolle : Stella SW 4000er
> Schnur : Stroft gtp r7
> 
> passt nicht nur optisch sehr gut zusammen sondern lässt sich auch sehr geil fischen ! zu weich is die rute definitiv nicht mit 10-40 gramm !!! auch das etwas hohe gewicht der stella stört nicht beim fischen ... kann ich getrost weiterempfehlen



Moin Smaxx,

Da wird sich der Kollege Olleg freuen. Magst Du bitte noch was zu deinem Köderspektrum sagen? Was ist deine max. Obergrenze und welches das ideale WG? Ist die MH mit 28g nicht überfordert? Ich rede nicht von werfen können sondern optimaler Aufladung oder wie es der Physiker wohl sagen würde: Wirkungsgrad. 

Die Stella soll ja nicht so toll sein richtig?


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

hui die stella is doch ziemlich gut , nur schade ums geld #d
also ich fische eig meist 20 + meist gno in 20 oeder 28 ... die gewichtsangaben sollen beim gno ja nicht wirklich stimmen, eher nen tick drüber aber am besten arbeitet sie mit 20ern würd ich behaupten !


----------



## Olegg

@sMaxX
Danke für Deine Hinweise; da ich vorwiegend Köder zwischen 17 und 25gr. fische, dürfte das passen.
Deine Stella sw find' ich auch ganz nett, jedoch steht das Projekt Rolle erstmal hintenan. Die Daiwa Caldia sollte schon bis auf weiteres reichen......

Schönen Gruss

Olegg


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

So, dann nach einer echten ersten erfolgreichen Mefo-Saison mein Rutenwald für die kommenden Jahre:

Shimano Speedmaster Sea Trout 96 - 2,89m (WG 8-32gr)
Shimano Speedmaster Sea Trout 103 -3,12m (WG 10-40gr)
Daiwa Tournament Spinning Sea Trout (die 2013er) - sie ist 3,15m - nicht 3,10, wie vermarktet (WG 15-45gr)
Daiwa Morethan Branzino Wading Custom 95 ML (WG 5-28gr)

Rolle:
Daiwa Caldia 3000 (eine Saison auf dem Buckel, bei einem 1 Wocheneinsatz zwischenzeitlich für ein paar Minuten mal schwergängig, was es genau war, kann ich nicht sagen. Läuft aber wieder super und problemlos, hat auch einige Zandereinsätze hinter sich)
Ryobi Excia 3000 (goiles ding, musste echt schon was mitmachen sowohl Süß-und Salzwasser seit 2-3 Jahren), ist für die Größe nicht ganz leicht, was mich aber nicht sonderlich stört. Mal bei Moritz als letzte vorhandene mit 2 Ersatzspulen für knapp 60 EUR bekommen.

Rollenprojekt: Shimano Vanquish, Daiwa Certate oder irgendein Japan-Modell der Brazino Reihe.

Rutenprojekt: ich würd gern doch mal ne Sportex kennenlernen, und dann solls die Tiboron werden, aber dieses Jahr kein Budget mehr
oder ne RST M3 oder M5, aber die würd ich gern mal vorher in Natura sehen und fühlen, und die Listenpreise würd ich auch nicht bezahlen. 

Die Shimano Speedmaster Sea Trout - insbesondere die kurze 2,89er, hats mir eigentlich schon angetan und dürfte fast alle Situationserfordernisse abdecken. Der Blank ist dünn- nicht der dünnste-aber die Blankcharakteristik ist wirklich super. Sie wirft 25er Snaps problemlos, auch 30er gehen noch und leichtere Spökets gehen auch gut raus. Der Blank schwächelt nicht, hat aber die gewisse "Feinheit", Sensibilität und Schnelligkeit. Im Drill ne schöne Semi-Parabolik.
Das lange Handteil stört mich nicht.
Die längere Version hab ich noch nicht gefischt, ist natürlich ähnlich, aber nen deutlich spürbaren Ticken härter

Alle anderen Ruten waren mehr oder weniger Blindkäufe nach ausgiebiger Recherche und müssen die echte Praxis noch erleben.

Dabei hat sich nur vom in der Hand halten folgendes Gefühl ergeben:

-Die Daiwa Morethan ist mein Angeberstock: das is was für die Sommerfischerei in Watte. Ich hoffe, die fällt nicht auseinander, ist super verarbeitet, aber man fragt sich doch, ob dieser Hauch von nichts den hohen Preis rechtfertigt

-Die Daiwa Tournament: Der Blank macht nen super Eindruck, geht unter Belastung sicher auch weit ins parabolische, und man spürt, die is relativ sensibel, aber kann werfen. Ich finde das obere Handteil (Kork) etwas zu klobig geraten, rein vom ästhetischen, aber geht grad noch. Auf diese Rute bin ich richtig gespannt, der erste Einsatz wird nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen.

Speemaster Seatrout 103 in 3,12 mit -40gr: ist sicher auch gut, aber mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass mir der Blank der kleineren 2,89er und der Daiwa Tournament eher zum Blinkern zusagen, vielleicht werde ich sie mit Sbiro einsetzen, und dort kann dann der etwas steifere Stock seine Stärken ausspielen.

Edit: Der Vollständigkeit halber:

Bei den beiden unteren handelt sich um eine Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 20-50 Gramm (fällt stark aus) in 2,70 sowie um die Abu Garcia Fantasista Oren'ji MGS 822 MH in 2,50.

Das sind natürlich keine Mefo Ruten, viel zu sehr harter, schneller Powerblank.

Bei Interesse könnt ich auch dazu als auch zur Abu Garcia Rocksweeper Nano 922MH (2,70) oder der Shimano Speedaster AX 270H was schreiben. Letztgenannte würden sicher auch als passable Meforuten durchgehen. Aber die würd ich da nur im Notfall oder als Nischenlösung einsetzen. Mit der Rocksweeper würd man wohl trotz fehlender Länge mit nem 25 Gramm Snaps nicht nur bis Dänemark sondern eher bis Schweden werfen und auch auf die Distanz noch beim Biss ne Art Stromschlag spüren trotz relativ sensibler Spitze.

Die standen aber bei diesem Fotoshooting nicht zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olegg

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

@ajotas:
Respekt, das ist mal eine Kollektion :m (und das nach dem ersten Jahr). 
Wie wird denn Dein Bestand erst in 5 Jahren aussehen...?

Etwas neidische Grüße #h

Olegg


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Olegg schrieb:


> @ajotas:
> Respekt, das ist mal eine Kollektion :m (und das nach dem ersten Jahr).
> Wie wird denn Dein Bestand erst in 5 Jahren aussehen...?
> 
> Etwas neidische Grüße #h
> 
> Olegg



Naja, Respekt bedarf es dafür nicht. Eigentlich würds die eine Speedmaster erstmal tun und eine Ersatzrute im Gepäck würd mir n besseres Gefühl geben. Darüber hinaus ists natürlich irrationaler Luxus. Aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts - und das trifft bei mir auch ziemlich zu.

Schnellschüsse gibts trotzdem nicht, da wird schon ziemlich abgewogen

Was ich noch erwähnen wollte: wie gesagt, die 2,89er Speedi halte ich für richtig nice. Nicht zu fein, nicht zu hart.

Aber: der Kork im Handteil ist schon anfällig - hab sowohl bei dieser Seatrout also auch bei einer anderen Speedmaster AX 270h schon einen Riss im Kork ausgehend vom Ende des oberen Handteils, dort wo der nackte Rutenblank losgeht.
Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das weiterentwickelt, es bröselt bisher nichts, wie aus anderen Quellen zu lesen, aber ein ungutes Gefühl bleibt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

@ajotas
Du hast laut deinem ersten Foto aber 2 Ruten unterschlagen! :m

(nicht das ich das nicht nachvollziehen könnte, passiert mir auch manchmal bzw. es ist besser so )


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @ajotas
> Du hast laut deinem ersten Foto aber 2 Ruten unterschlagen! :m
> 
> (nicht das ich das nicht nachvollziehen könnte, passiert mir auch manchmal bzw. es ist besser so )


 

Habs ergänzt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Danke, dann habe ich ja richtig geguckt. Bei der markanten Greys wunderte ich mich schon. |kopfkrat

Kork kann man übrigens hervorragend leimen, z.B. mit Ponal blau. 
In rund pressen mit Gummiband straff rum oder so. 
Überstände einfach mit Wasser+Küchentuch/ToiPa sauber wegwischen.


----------



## Aalfred-HH

@ajotas:

Willst du deine Geschenke denn nicht einmal auspacken? Die stecken überwiegend noch im Blister...
Der gemeine Schwede würde nun fragen:"sammelst du noch oder angelst Du schon?" 

Schöne Sammlung und gute Besserung


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin. Finde, der Aalfred hat nicht ganz Unrecht.

Sich ein so grosses Sortiment zuzulegen, ist mal grundsätzlich jedem seins, wobei man das nicht nachvollziehen kann. 
@ajotas, du kannst doch immer nur eine Rute aktiv bedienen, mal von Ersatz- oder Toten Ruten abgesehen. Aber, ich brauch mich garnicht aufregen! Auf dem Boot sind manchmal 6 oder mehr Ruten dabei, manchmal wird jede nass gemacht, meist nur 2 oder 3 Ruten. Eben je nach Situation und Einsatzzweck.
Blinkern vom Strand (zB. auf Mefo) geht bei mir mit einer Combi. Im Auto liegt dann noch einmal  Ersatz. Vor allem aber Ersatz-Klamotten. Nach einem unfreiwilligen Vollbad bei diesen eisigen Temperaturen freut man sich mehr auf einen trockenen Pullover, als auf eine tolle Marken-Rute/Rolle!

Habe eine Kinetic Goodspeed mit Al-Oxyd-Beringung in 2,80m Länge. Hat eine tolle Aktion und gepaart mit einer 3000er Exceler auch immer noch sehr gut balanciert und leicht.
Nun kommt der Witz: Hatte die Rute noch nie im Salz gefischt und auch nicht mit Geflecht, sondern eher auf Barsch und Zander (dehnungsarme Mono). 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen, ob die Beringung Salz und Geflecht ab kann ?

Schöne Grüsse. #h


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ja, 

muss man alles nicht machen, aber verbieten kann's mir zum Glück auch niemand. Ich versteh auch, dass man sich daran reiben kann, aber ich finds jetzt noch nicht kategorisch krank.

Anderen ist es eben wichtiger, Ihren Audi A3 abzubezahlen, oder oder..... Ich hab jetzt 4 Ruten, die ich für Mefo nutzen würde, mind. 1-2x pro Jahr hab ich den Vater mit an der Küste (dieses Jahr eher mehr). Der bekommt dann nun vermutlich eine von den Speedmaster ST in die Hand, bevor er noch ne alte 4 m Teleskoprute von 1978 zum Blinkern rausholt.

Und dann noch weitere Angeltouren mit Kollegem/Kumpels, wo immer mal was zu Bruchen gehen kann und man dann froh ist, noch ein Transportrohr mit 2 Ersatzruten im Kofferraum zu haben.


----------



## Olegg

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

@ajotas:
Jedem das Seine; was ich aber bemerkenswert finde, ist Deine Feststellung, daß im Grunde genommen die "kleine" Speedmaster Seatrout fast alle Situationen abdecken kann. Hattest Du schon Gelegenheit, Deine Daiwa Tournament zu testen?

Gruß

Olegg


----------



## Aalfred-HH

Ich finde es auch völlig legitim seinem Hobby so zu frönen. Die wenige zeit, die einem bleibt, kann man dann lieber in wertiges Equipment stecken. 
Auch wenn Geld keine Fische fangen mag; wenn ich schon am/im Wasser bin, soll das Material keine Zugeständnisse zulassen. 
Wenn ich koche, dann lieber auch mit Fleisch vom Schlachter denn SB verpackt. Der Aufwand ist in beiden Fällen gleich, das Resultat sehr unterschiedlich. Wenn ich schon am Herd stehe, dann soll es sich auch lohnen. 

Ist halt ein tolles und teures Hobby!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



ajotas schrieb:


> muss man alles nicht machen, aber verbieten kann's mir zum Glück auch niemand. Ich versteh auch, dass man sich daran reiben kann, aber ich finds jetzt noch nicht kategorisch krank.


Kann dir nur beipflichten, ist jedermanns (und evtl. auch jederfraus, analog den Schuhen) eigene Sache.
Aus dem Grunde schreibe ich nun auch nur hin und wieder was von dem dauernd dazukommenden Getackle rein. 

Ich meine: Wenn man seinen eigenen Angelladen oder eine feine Rutenausstellung haben will und einem das wichtig ist, dann soll man das auch tun. Über die Zeit geht viel. Und erst wenn man selber viele zum vergleichen hat, kann man auch richtig vergleichen. Achso, 4 finde ich jetzt nicht so besonders viel. 
Es ist beileibe *nicht notwendig* zum angewandten fischen, aber schön. :m :l

Nur mal eines dazu: Ich kann mir alleine von dem Geld, was manch andere an die Glimmstengelindustrie zahlen, jeden Monat eine Rute bauen oder kaufen.


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, dass ich keine Therapie brauche (-;

Hin und wieder mal wat neues is auch ok, und wie gesagt, wenn die Finanzen stimmen, kommt auch irgendwann mal die Sportex denke ich. Oder ne RST, falls mir jemand verrät, wo die deutlich unter 500 zu bekommen sein könnten

Vielleicht aber auch nicht, denn ich hab noch ne alte Fliegenrute im Schrank, die ich mal aktivieren möchte. Das wäre Neuland, aber ich stark interessiert, das mal zu ergründen.

@Olegg: Nein, gefischt hab ich die noch nicht, aber wenn man auf Mefo nicht auf allzu harte Bretter steht (wie z. B. Greys Prowla P.S.), sieht alles vielversprechend aus. An den etwas dicken Griff hab ich mich schon gewöhnt beim "Trockenkurbeln". Saisonstart gibts für mich erst, wenns Wasser wieder auf min. 4-5 Grad ist. Dann berichte ich mal. Das angegebene Wurfgewicht dürft Quatsch sein, mehr als 30 Gramm möchte ich damit bestimmt nicht werfen. Aber die Praxis wirds erst richtig zeigen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Olegg schrieb:


> @ajotas:
> Jedem das Seine; was ich aber bemerkenswert finde, ist Deine Feststellung, daß im Grunde genommen die "kleine" Speedmaster Seatrout fast alle Situationen abdecken kann. Hattest Du schon Gelegenheit, Deine Daiwa Tournament zu testen?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Olegg



Die Tournament ist ja auch eigendlich "nur" eine neue Shogun...
Geiler Stock aber 38gr?? NEIN!!
Ich habe 7 Jahre lang die Shogun 10,6" gefischt und jetzt auf eine Pezon & Michel Specialist Seatrout umgestiegen.
Nichts desto trotz war / ist die Shogun / Tournament eine echt geile MeFo peitsche...


----------



## Nestola

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Quantum Shotgun+Spro Zalt Arc mit 10er Fireline 
Bessere Combo gibs für mich net


----------



## malstrom

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Bin mit Meiner selbst gebastelten XST 1264 bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Fische sie mit einer Shimano Aspire 4000. 
Habe Mir letzens eine secondhand nagelneue Twinpower 3000 XT (die erste Twinpower ueberhaupt) gekauft fuer EU 60,-  und umgetuned mit einen neuen Shimano Handle. So werden die nicht mehr gemacht. Superleichter lauf und dass nur mit (glaub ich) 4 lager. :l 

Suche aber noch den EST mefo blank, werden die nicht mehr verkauft?


Gruss Michael


----------



## everode10

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Sportex Black Pearl 3,05 m, 21-38 g WG

Spro Zalt-Arc 745 + 0,14er Spiderwire

Kommt in der Kombination aber erst in zwei Wochen zum Einsatz.
Vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis aber sicher fast unschlagbar.


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

*Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum 8-32g*

Ryobi Zauber CF 2000


0,12 Power-Pro in rot


#6


----------



## duckstar2010

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Sportex Black Pearl 3,05 m, 30g WG
Daiwa Lexa 3000
0,12 Nanofil

:l


----------



## Krabat_11

*Anfänger-Ausrüstung?*

Liebe Boardies,

ich bin zwar kein Angelanfänger, aber "etwas" eingerostet, komme nur noch selten ans Wasser und wenn eher hier in Süddeutschland. Ich bin aber öfters in meiner alten Heimat, in der ich lange den Dorschen, Plattfischen und Hornis nachgestellt habe. Jetzt trage ich mich mit dem Gedanken mich so 2-3 mal im Jahr mit der Spinnrute an die Ostseeküste zu stellen. Da meine Ausrüstung ähnlich in die Jahre gekommen ist wie ich, würde ich hier nachrüsten wollen.
Was empfehlen die Fachleute hier für den Strand-Spinnfischer für Ausrüstung? Es darf Geld kosten (wer sparen will muss Qualität kaufen), aber es muss kein Ferrari werden. Dafür werde ich dann zu selten am Wasser sein.
Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung :m
Hauke


----------



## Mr. Sprock

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo,

nimm die Daiwa Exceler Seatrout 3.15m 15-45g und dazu eine Ryobi Applause 4000.

TL


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Heute kam meine Neue ::l
* 
Daiwa Morethan Triple One 111MLX SPIN 3,35m 7-45g , 155 gr.*

Ich hoffe,dass ich am Montag in aller Frühe zur Ostsee komme. Da werd ich sie das erste mal werfen und einen ersten Praxiseindruck bekommen.

Mein erster Eindruck ist jedenfalls ein Grinsen das nicht wegzugehen scheint.

Verarbeitung absolut tadellos und fehlerfrei!
(2Stunden befummelt und angeschaut)


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo

Am Montag bin ich nun mit meiner neuen los.

Werfen macht richtig Spass und ich konnte zwei untermaßige und eine 48 er Meerforelle drillen.
Der Blank arbeitet perfekt. Je mehr Druck auf ihn einwirkt desto mehr gibt er nach. Federt wunderbar die Fluchten der Fische ab.
Beim Wurf ist sie schön spritzig und nicht zu weich,obwohl sie beim Drill sehr sensibel nachgibt und arbeitet.
Obwohl sie kopflastig ist,was mich überhaupt nicht stört bei dem geringen Eigengewicht, liegt sie mir wunderbar in der Hand.
Zusammen mit ne Caldia einfach perfekt für mich.
Ich hab jetzt endlich meine Traumrute gefunden.


----------



## Franky D

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

@tino wie schauts denn mit der wurfperformance aus?


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

und wenn du dabei bist würde ich gerne den Unterschied zur Kinetich Spin wissen.

danke


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Glückwunsch Tino!

@ Franky, die wirft trotz des parabolischen Blanks sehr gut und sehr weit! Auch lockere Würfe aus dem Handgelenk gehen weit genug. Und damit drillen macht richtig Spass!


----------



## Franky D

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Tino!
> 
> @ Franky, die wirft trotz des parabolischen Blanks sehr gut und sehr weit! Auch lockere Würfe aus dem Handgelenk gehen weit genug. Und damit drillen macht richtig Spass!


 
hört sich ja schonmal gut nehmen wir an preislich würde sie genau gleich zur shogun mhs32 liegen welche der beiden ruten würdet ihr präferieren ich bin grade noch etwas unschlüssig|kopfkrat


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich hab noch eine alte Shogun. Kann also kein Vergleich zur aktuellen ziehen. Der Shogun Blank geht schon in die Aktion, ist aber doch straffer als der Blank der Morethan. Die schwarzen MT Modelle haben alle eine recht parabolische Aktion. Trotzdem aber genug "Zunder" um damit sehr gut zu werfen. Ich werfe mit der MT weiter als mit der Shogun, obwohl die Köder genau im idealen Bereich für die Shogun liegen. #c

Mir persönlich gefällt die MT besser als die Shogun. Werfen und Drillen macht mir mehr Spass. Obwohl die Shogun zweifelsohne zu den besten Rutenserien gehört! Die MT hat einen sehr kurzen und extrem dünnen Griff. Da kann man sich schon dran gewöhnen. Ich mag Ruten mit normal dicken Griffen garnichtmehr anfassen.

Das gilt aber nur für das Küsten Mefo Blinkern! Auf Hecht oder Zander wirst du mit der MT keine freude oder große Fangerlebnisse haben!


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo

Sicher geht der Blank bei einem Drill in eine parabolische Aktion,aber wohl dosiert,was ich bei der 48 er gut beobachten konnte. Je mehr Druck sie machte desto mehr ging der Blank mit.

Ich finde sie wirft sich eher aus dem oberen Drittel,soll heißen ,dass der Blank sich nicht komplett durchbiegt beim aufladen. Das macht nämlich die Kinetic.
Ein nachschwingen konnte ich bei der Triple One nicht feststellen. Der Blank steht sofort nach dem Wurf.
Wie Allrounder schon schrieb,wirft sie mit weniger Kraft,genauso weit wie andere Ruten.
Das spricht natürlich für ermüdungsfreies fischen.
Zieht man mal mit mehr Dampf durch ,wirft sie hervorragende Weiten.

Der Drill ist einfach nur purer Spass,wenn man sieht wie hervorragend der Blank mitgeht.

Die Shogun kenne ich nicht,kann also nichts dazu sagen.

Die Kinetic ist mir zu weich gewesen,dass war garnichts für mich.
Für den der es mag wird es eine Top Rute sein die exzellent verarbeitet ist und sehr Edel aussieht.
Die Greys gefiel mir schon sehr gut ,war mir aber für ihre straffe Aktion etwas zu kurz.
Würde sie 15-20 länger sein würde sie auch ne Weitwurfgranate sein
Trotzdem ist die Greys eine sehr gute Rute und für mich nicht zu hart.


----------



## Franky D

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

hmm jetzt bin ich genauso schlau wie vorher was beide ruten betrifft scheinen sie wohl beide zu den top produkten zu gehören was der markt zu bieten hat und letztlich als entscheidungshilfe kann nur der persönliche geschmack beim begrabbeln entscheiden das wird wieder ein teurer spaß... rein aus finanzieller sicht müsste die wahl auf die morethan fallen wenn sie im angebot für den selben preis wie die shogun zu haben wäre


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Das stimmt, die MT ist keinesfalls wabbelig. Sie macht eine traumhafte Aktion beim Drill und wackelt trotzdem beim Werfen nicht nach. Shogun ist auch sehr gut, im Gesamtpaket nur ein wenig härter.


----------



## Krabat_11

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Daiwa
Exceler Meerfo
3.15 mtr/15-45 gr

gerade eben bestellt. Für 69 Euronen, für so einen Gelegenheits-Mefo-Angel-Anfänger wie mich, der noch nix gefangen hoffentlich eine gute Wahl.
Hatte mir auch die Speedmaster genauer "angeschaut", schien mir aber etwas übertrieben für den Anfang.

Fehlt noch ne Rolle, habe z. Z. ne Browning Aviation (kann das sein?) R330

Gruss
Hauke


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Franky D schrieb:


> hmm jetzt bin ich genauso schlau wie vorher was beide ruten betrifft scheinen sie wohl beide zu den top produkten zu gehören was der markt zu bieten hat und letztlich als entscheidungshilfe kann nur der persönliche geschmack beim begrabbeln entscheiden das wird wieder ein teurer spaß... rein aus finanzieller sicht müsste die wahl auf die morethan fallen wenn sie im angebot für den selben preis wie die shogun zu haben wäre



Die MT welche wir hier fischen sind nicht so teuer, es sind nämlich Thailand Ruten! Daiwa hat ein paar Ruten seiner MT Serie ausserhalb von Japan gefertigt. Allerdings mit made in JP Material. Nur steht trotzdem auf der Rute Made in Thailand.

Von Daher steht Made in Thailand vs. Made in UK. Soviel dann zur Preisgestaltung.

Ändert aber nichts daran, das der Blank und die Rute an sich wirkich erstklassig ist. Nur wäre mir ein made in JP schon lieber gewesen...


----------



## Maik-FL

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Daiwa
> Exceler Meerfo
> 3.15 mtr/15-45 gr
> 
> gerade eben bestellt. Für 69 Euronen, für so einen Gelegenheits-Mefo-Angel-Anfänger wie mich, der noch nix gefangen hoffentlich eine gute Wahl.
> Hatte mir auch die Speedmaster genauer "angeschaut", schien mir aber etwas übertrieben für den Anfang.
> 
> Fehlt noch ne Rolle, habe z. Z. ne Browning Aviation (kann das sein?) R330
> 
> Gruss
> Hauke




Hallo Hauke,

schlecht ist die Rute nicht.... aber bei Ködern über 22g ist Feierabend (eigene Erfahrung). Wenn Du Dir darüber im klaren bist hast Du nicht den schlechtesten Stock zum Einstieg... .

Hier ein kleiner Test... :

http://www.angelwoche.de/tests/download/daiwa_mefo_praxis.pdf

Deine Rolle kenn ich gar nicht... .

Gruss Maik


----------



## Krabat_11

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Mit der Aviation bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, das Teil ist wieder bei meinem Bruder in Norddeutschland, ich lebe ja eher im Süden... Merken kann so ein altes Hirn sich sowas kaum noch und zum Aufschreiben bin ich einfach zu faul 
Ich dachte schon an Köder bis 25g..... soooo schlimm wird es schon nicht werden, hoffe ich. |uhoh:

Gruss
Hauke


----------



## Maik-FL

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Mit der Aviation bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, das Teil ist wieder bei meinem Bruder in Norddeutschland, ich lebe ja eher im Süden... Merken kann so ein altes Hirn sich sowas kaum noch und zum Aufschreiben bin ich einfach zu faul
> Ich dachte schon an Köder bis 25g..... soooo schlimm wird es schon nicht werden, hoffe ich. |uhoh:
> 
> Gruss
> Hauke



"Schlimm" sicher nicht aber man merkt ganz deutlich das die Rute bei 25g überlastet ist und das geht extrem auf die Wurfweite und fühlt sich auch nicht mehr "gesund" an.

Ansonsten ist's schon eine schöne, leichte Rute und bei dem Preis kann man nicht soo viel falsch machen... .

Gruss Maik


----------



## Kotzi

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

War jetzt das erste mal Mefo angeln.
Hab dafür genommen:

Abu Rocksweeper 15-50 , 3.15 Meter
Branzino 3000

hat meine ehemalige Zanderkombo wieder was zu tun.
Werfen geht super, hatte nur einen Biss und der war nach
ca 2 Sekunden wieder ausgestiegen also kann ich übers Drillverhalten nichts sagen.
Zum gelegenheits Mefoangeln finde ich die Rute mehr als brauchbar, mal schauen ob sie zu hart ist und sich das in vermehrten Aussteigern zeigt aber das wird die Zeit sagen.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Mir wäre die viel zu hart. Aber im Prinzip auch egal. Wenn die Mefo hängt, dann hängt die damit auch. Würde damit allerdings auf jedenfall kompromisslos hart drillen. Und nicht vezagen falls noch ein paar Aussteiger und Fehlbisse dazukommen. Das gehört zur Mefo Angelei leider dazu.


----------



## Krabat_11

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

So ein Mist - Daiwa Exceler Meerfo
3.15 mtr/15-45 gr
ist ausverkauft, Nachfolgemodell erst in gut 3 Wochen...
Da ist guter Rat teuer, welche Rute empfehlt Ihr als Ersatz?

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Tips
Hauke


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

hier in Hamburg verkauft ein Dealer das Nachfolgemodell für 70 Euro....ich hab die alte die letzten Tage in Aktion gesehen und die neue im Laden in der Hand gehabt.....ich meine, die Neue ist deutlich besser und verträgt auch etwas mehr WG.

die alte bekommst du in Hamburg für nichtmal 40 EUR wenn du willst.....aber ich würde doch etwas mehr berappen, damit bist du bei 20 Gramm aufwärts doch arg am schwabbeln und bei Wurfweite limitiert.


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*





Olegg schrieb:


> @ajotas:
> Hattest Du schon Gelegenheit, Deine Daiwa Tournament zu testen?
> Gruß
> 
> Olegg



10 Tage getestet nun. Was soll ich sagen, Blank und Ringe sind ne Wurfmaschine. Was kann ich bemängeln? Der Blank hat Wurfpower, ich hab 25 Gramm Snaps voll durchgezogen und auch mal nen 30er, aber mit mehr würd ich das nicht mehr machen wollen, lässt sich aber mit halber Kraft auch machen und erreicht noch gute Weiten. Im Drill ziemlich parabolisch aber noch ordentlich Kraft. Die wirft auf jeden Fall entspannter gute Weiten als meine Shimano Speedi.

Fazit: ich bin kein Freund von Ruten über 3 m, meine Traumrute liegt bei 2,85-2,95, vielleicht bis 3,05, aber länger muss ne Meforute zum Spinnfischen für mich nicht sein.

Die Rute halte ich vom Blank und Ringen für Serienprodukte für einen Preisleistungssieger, aber sooo viele Ruten kenn ich nun auch noch nicht. Auch wenn ich schon an anderer Stelle bei den Greys Ruten den zu dünnen Griff bemängelt habe, ist mir hier der Griff bei dieser Daiwa doch zu klobig, wenn auch nur etwas,  und vom Handling hätte ich mir bei der Griffdicke um und über dem Rollenhalter sowas wie bei den Shimano Speedmasters vorgestellt, um absolut glücklich zu sein (mal abgesehen von der 3,15 m Länge).

Da ich schon auf eine RST oder Sportex Tiboron schiele, bin ich mal gespannt, ob ein semi- bzw. parabolischer Blank wirklich noch mehr leisten kann, als diese Rute. Ich hab in den 10 Tagen auf jeden Fall niemanden weiter werfen sehen, als mich.


----------



## Maik-FL

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

@ajotas

Moin,

könntest Du bitte mal die Länge Mitte Rollenfuß bis Endkappe posten?

Danke und Gruß

Maik




ajotas schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 201252
> 
> 
> 10 Tage getestet nun. Was soll ich sagen, Blank und Ringe sind ne Wurfmaschine. Was kann ich bemängeln? Der Blank hat Wurfpower, ich hab 25 Gramm Snaps voll durchgezogen und auch mal nen 30er, aber mit mehr würd ich das nicht mehr machen wollen, lässt sich aber mit halber Kraft auch machen und erreicht noch gute Weiten. Im Drill ziemlich parabolisch aber noch ordentlich Kraft. Die wirft auf jeden Fall entspannter gute Weiten als meine Shimano Speedi.
> 
> Fazit: ich bin kein Freund von Ruten über 3 m, meine Traumrute liegt bei 2,85-2,95, vielleicht bis 3,05, aber länger muss ne Meforute zum Spinnfischen für mich nicht sein.
> 
> Die Rute halte ich vom Blank und Ringen für Serienprodukte für einen Preisleistungssieger, aber sooo viele Ruten kenn ich nun auch noch nicht. Auch wenn ich schon an anderer Stelle bei den Greys Ruten den zu dünnen Griff bemängelt habe, ist mir hier der Griff bei dieser Daiwa doch zu klobig, wenn auch nur etwas,  und vom Handling hätte ich mir bei der Griffdicke um und über dem Rollenhalter sowas wie bei den Shimano Speedmasters vorgestellt, um absolut glücklich zu sein (mal abgesehen von der 3,15 m Länge).
> 
> Da ich schon auf eine RST oder Sportex Tiboron schiele, bin ich mal gespannt, ob ein semi- bzw. parabolischer Blank wirklich noch mehr leisten kann, als diese Rute. Ich hab in den 10 Tagen auf jeden Fall niemanden weiter werfen sehen, als mich.


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

48,5 cm


----------



## xnfxngxr97

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



ajotas schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 201252
> 
> 
> 10 Tage getestet nun. Was soll ich sagen, Blank und Ringe sind ne Wurfmaschine. Was kann ich bemängeln? Der Blank hat Wurfpower, ich hab 25 Gramm Snaps voll durchgezogen und auch mal nen 30er, aber mit mehr würd ich das nicht mehr machen wollen, lässt sich aber mit halber Kraft auch machen und erreicht noch gute Weiten. Im Drill ziemlich parabolisch aber noch ordentlich Kraft. Die wirft auf jeden Fall entspannter gute Weiten als meine Shimano Speedi.
> 
> Fazit: ich bin kein Freund von Ruten über 3 m, meine Traumrute liegt bei 2,85-2,95, vielleicht bis 3,05, aber länger muss ne Meforute zum Spinnfischen für mich nicht sein.
> 
> Die Rute halte ich vom Blank und Ringen für Serienprodukte für einen Preisleistungssieger, aber sooo viele Ruten kenn ich nun auch noch nicht. Auch wenn ich schon an anderer Stelle bei den Greys Ruten den zu dünnen Griff bemängelt habe, ist mir hier der Griff bei dieser Daiwa doch zu klobig, wenn auch nur etwas,  und vom Handling hätte ich mir bei der Griffdicke um und über dem Rollenhalter sowas wie bei den Shimano Speedmasters vorgestellt, um absolut glücklich zu sein (mal abgesehen von der 3,15 m Länge).
> 
> Da ich schon auf eine RST oder Sportex Tiboron schiele, bin ich mal gespannt, ob ein semi- bzw. parabolischer Blank wirklich noch mehr leisten kann, als diese Rute. Ich hab in den 10 Tagen auf jeden Fall niemanden weiter werfen sehen, als mich.



Das da nen Lachs liegt weißt du aber schon?


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hab ich auch kurz erwogen, bleibe aber bei Mefo


----------



## xnfxngxr97

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Der fordere ist ein Lachs sieht man an der Schwanzflosse und 60cm hatte der so wie es aussieht nicht wäre also untermaßig


----------



## xnfxngxr97

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

oder könnte auch eine Mischform sein, hatte ich auch letztens


----------



## Krabat_11

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



ajotas schrieb:


> hier in Hamburg verkauft ein Dealer das Nachfolgemodell für 70 Euro....ich hab die alte die letzten Tage in Aktion gesehen und die neue im Laden in der Hand gehabt.....ich meine, die Neue ist deutlich besser und verträgt auch etwas mehr WG.
> 
> die alte bekommst du in Hamburg für nichtmal 40 EUR wenn du willst.....aber ich würde doch etwas mehr berappen, damit bist du bei 20 Gramm aufwärts doch arg am schwabbeln und bei Wurfweite limitiert.



habe jetzt die neue, allerdings kommt die erst kommende Saison zum Einsatz, nettes Teil btw.


----------



## Krabat_11

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> habe jetzt die neue, allerdings kommt die erst kommende Saison zum Einsatz, nettes Teil btw.




und jetzt habe ich nochmal genau hingeschaut und habe ein Frage an die Fachleute hier:
Also es ist nicht meine erste 2teilige Kohlefaserrute, und wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann muss die Steckverbindung satt passen und es darf zwischen den beiden lackierten Rutenteilen kein Millimeter mattes Verbindungsstück sichtbar sein - RICHTIG?

Gruss
Hauke


----------



## Tim1983

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Nein, da kann schon mal ein Stück zwischen den "lackierten" Teilen sein. Ist also nichts schlimmes bei deiner Rute #6 .

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## Franky D

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> und jetzt habe ich nochmal genau hingeschaut und habe ein Frage an die Fachleute hier:
> Also es ist nicht meine erste 2teilige Kohlefaserrute, und wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann muss die Steckverbindung satt passen und es darf zwischen den beiden lackierten Rutenteilen kein Millimeter mattes Verbindungsstück sichtbar sein - RICHTIG?
> 
> Gruss
> Hauke


 
falsch bei hochwertigen und qualitativ guten ruten darf hier sehr wohl etwas zu sehen sein damit diese auch noch nach jahren der benutzung passen ohne zu klappern passen da auch hier abnutzungserscheinungen auftreten


----------



## Krabat_11

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

DANKE:m
Ich dachte schon, jetzt kommt wieder der Rücksendestress.

Aber besser aussehen täts ja schon..... 

Gruss
Hauke


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Würde dann evtl. ganze 5 Angeltage halten bis die Steckverbindung abgentzt ist und das Spitzenteil nichtmehr hält.

Manchmal geht Funktionalität eben vor Design...


----------



## Krabat_11

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Jetzt wo das mit der Rute geklärt ist, mach ich mich auf die Suche nach einer passenden Rolle und Schnur.
Wer hat die neue Exceler schon im Einsatz und Erfahrungen mit passenden Rollen, oder unpassenden...
Ich poste mal, was meine Netzsuche so ergibt

Gruss
Hauke


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Maik-FL schrieb:


> @ajotas
> 
> Moin,
> 
> könntest Du bitte mal die Länge Mitte Rollenfuß bis Endkappe posten?
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> 
> Maik




Gern geschehen


----------



## Maik-FL

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



ajotas schrieb:


> Gern geschehen



Sorry..., gerade erst gesehen..., ist schon eine Seite nach hinten gerutscht... . Danke


----------



## Alte

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin, moin

meine Mefo Kombo´s
Nr.1
Rute: Mantikor The Soultaker 3.00m 15-60g
Rolle: Spro Zalt Arc XS 730 mit Spro Snyper 0,10mm
Nr.2
Rute: Quantum Smart Trout 360 3.60m 10-40g
Rolle: Spro Zalt Arc XS 740 mit Spro Snyper 0,10mm


----------



## cm84

*Berkley Skeleton Pro Erfahrungsberichte*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe im Internet ein "Stöckchen" entdeckt... 
Die Berkley Skeletor Pro in 3m. Zum Wurfgewicht möchte ich mich noch nicht festlegen, da ich auf eure Tipps hoffe. Die Rute sollte sich zum Mefofischen und zum sonstigen Raubfisch angeln eignen. Besitzt jemand diese? Wie lässt die sich fischen?
Vielen Dank! 

Gruss Chris#h

Ps: Dieser Beitrag wurde schon in einem anderen Thread gepostet...


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

*AW: Berkley Skeleton Pro Erfahrungsberichte*

Ich fische die alte Series One Spin (10'/8-32g) und bin super zufrieden. Allerdings sind die 32g sehr optimistisch angegeben. Für mein Empfinden ist die Rute mit 25g und mehr überfordert. Allerdings fische ich meist 15-20g und das macht richtig Spaß mit der Rute. Die Rute ist allerdings nichts, um große Köder und/oder Köder mit viel Widerstand im Fluss in der Strömung zu führen.

Der Blank der alten Series One und der neuen Skeletor Pro sollte allerdings der selbe sein und wenn der Aufbau der Skeletor pro dir passt, ist das eine Top Rute.


PS: Meerforellenangeln und sonstiges Raubfischangeln passt nicht ganz zusammen. Kriterien für Meerforellenruten sind Wurfeigenschaften, weil man manchmal doch weit raus muss und sie darf nicht zu hart sein, damit das Maul bei den Kraftspitzen bei Sprüngen/Kopfschütteln nicht zu sehr belastet wird. Eine harte Rute und geflochtene Schnur führen schnell zu Kraftspitzen, die das Fischmaul nicht aushält. Außerdem muss sie ein Gefühl vom Köder übermitteln, damit man Anfasser bemerkt und ggf die Forelle durch einen kurzen Spinstop oder Ruck zusätzlich reizen kann.

Auf die Süßwasserräuber geht die Tendenz ja zu harten Ruten und denen fehlen eben 2 der 3 Eigenschaften die eine Meerforellenrute mitbringen sollte. Die Wurfeigenschaften leiden, da die Rute sich nicht so schön aufladen kann und da oft kürzere Ruten genutzt werden, und sie sind in der Regel zu hart was besonders in der Kombi mit der kleineren Länge fast jeden Puffer nimmt.


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Berkley Skeleton Pro Erfahrungsberichte*

Moin, evtl. sollte man das hier einstellen??? |rolleyes
Meerforellenruten und -rollen !
Da geht es doch um Ruten und Rollen.........#c


----------



## cm84

*AW: Berkley Skeleton Pro Erfahrungsberichte*

Jawohl!:m


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Habe die Beiträge wunschgemäß hierher verschoben..


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die Skelli 8-32 gr Wg ist für MeFo brauchbar. Ich hatte sie auch.
Allerdings mit einem Kontergewicht im Griff noch besser.

Kappe ab und 10-15 cm Gewindestange rein und fertig.
Die genaue Beschreibung mit Bildern findest du im Forum wenn du die SuFu benutzt.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Mal was neues:

Rute: Penn Millenium Spin 10-30gr, 3m

Rolle: Penn Conquer 4000


Gruß #h


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rost in (nur) einer Ringbindung knapp 3 Monate nach der ersten Angelwoche mit der Daiwa Tournament. Bindungen sehen für meine Begriffe eigentlich dicht aus.

Wat sagt man dazu?

Weiß jemand, ob das auf Dauer auch den Blank angreifen kann? Wird wohl noch ne Weile dauern, bis der Rost zum richtigen Problem wird, denk und hoff ich mal.


----------



## Maik-FL

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



ajotas schrieb:


> Rost in (nur) einer Ringbindung knapp 3 Monate nach der ersten Angelwoche mit der Daiwa Tournament. Bindungen sehen für meine Begriffe eigentlich dicht aus.
> 
> Wat sagt man dazu?
> 
> Weiß jemand, ob das auf Dauer auch den Blank angreifen kann? Wird wohl noch ne Weile dauern, bis der Rost zum richtigen Problem wird, denk und hoff ich mal.




Moin,

ich würd's machen lassen, entweder bei Daiwa "anklopfen" oder zum Rutenbauer. Rost expandiert und wird Druck auf Blank und Wicklung ausüben.

Mein Rutenbauer bindet und lackiert nen 1 Stegring für 7.50 EUR.

Ich habe auch die Tournament und gerade mal nachgesehen, bislang jedoch keine Probleme. 
Wenn's nur der eine Ring ist wird's wahrscheinlich nur ein "Ausrutscher" in der Herstellung sein.

Gruß Maik


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Maik-FL schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich würd's machen lassen, entweder bei Daiwa "anklopfen" oder zum Rutenbauer. Rost expandiert und wird Druck auf Blank und Wicklung ausüben.
> 
> Mein Rutenbauer bindet und lackiert nen 1 Stegring für 7.50 EUR.
> 
> Ich habe auch die Tournament und gerade mal nachgesehen, bislang jedoch keine Probleme.
> Wenn's nur der eine Ring ist wird's wahrscheinlich nur ein "Ausrutscher" in der Herstellung sein.
> 
> Gruß Maik



Hi,....hast sie dir nachdem ich dir Griffteil-Maße genannt habe gekauft?

Auch die aktuelle Meerforellen-Version?

Hast Du sie schon im Salzwasser gefischt und wie gefällt sie dir?


----------



## Maik-FL

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



ajotas schrieb:


> Hi,....hast sie dir nachdem ich dir Griffteil-Maße genannt habe gekauft?
> 
> Auch die aktuelle Meerforellen-Version?
> 
> Hast Du sie schon im Salzwasser gefischt und wie gefällt sie dir?



Hi,

ich habe sie gekauf als ich die Griffmaße von dir hatte..., auch die Mefoversion und ich fische sie nur im Salzwasser.

Blank und Ringe finde ich absolut super, da hat Daiwa was geniales abgeliefert. Auch der Kork ist von bester Qualität.

Du weisst ja selbst wie sie sich beim Wurf und im Drill verhält, viel besser geht's nicht, zumindest ist es genau das was ich gesucht habe.

Wo sie den Rollenhalter gefunden haben ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel #c , das Ding ist Schrott, billigste Flohmarktware #d

Morgen geht sie zum Rutenbauer und bekommt einen Fuji DPS-SD in 18 und nen neuen Vordergriff, vielleicht auch eine neue Endkappe.  
Dann ist sie perfekt und darf mich die nächsten Jahre begleiten.

Gruß Maik


----------



## cm84

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin,

ich interessiere mich für folgende Ruten und möchte mich, mit eurer Hilfe entscheiden. 

Gesucht wird eine Rute, die ich nur für das Meerforellenfischen benutzen möchte.

Zur Auswahl:

1-Berkley Skeleton Pro Spin 8-32gr
2-Shimano Speedmaster BX 10-30gr (Modell 2013)
3-Shimano Speedmaster Seatrout |kopfkrat
4-Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum 8-32gr.



Die Fenwick finde ich schon interessant, tendiere jedoch auch 

zur Speedmaster BX.

Vielen Dank! 

Gruss Chris #h


----------



## Kunde

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

müsste ich mir eine der vier ruten aussuchen, würde es die speedmaster seatrout werden!!!

gruß michel


----------



## cm84

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Obwohl die so Probleme mit dem Korkgriff haben?


----------



## Kunde

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

ja, ich glaube die korkprobleme hatten nur die normale serie?!?
ich habe meine jetzt schon sehr viel gefischt und bislang nichts negatives am kork feststellen können!

gruß kunde


----------



## cm84

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ok... Zum Vergleich: Ich habe eine Greys Prowla Specialist 3,05m 12-38gr.

Die ist mir einfach zu steif.

Ich hätte gerne eine etwas weichere... Bist du mit dem Verhalten des Blanks zufrieden?


----------



## Kunde

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

bislang bin ich mit der rute zu 95% zufrieden!
blank finde ich fürs mefo angeln top, selbst bei kleinen fischen federt der blank fluchten und kopfstöße so ab das man keine angst haben muss nen fisch zu verlieren.
außerdem komme ich mit der speedmaster auf wurfweiten die ich bislang mit keiner anderen rute erreicht habe.
verarbeitung ist für die preisklasse auch gut. außerdem hat sie noch ne hakenöse:lwas gerade beim waten sehr hilfreich ist.
das einzige was mir bislang negertiv aufgefallen ist, das sich der im griff intigrierte rollenhalter ca. 1mal in der stunde beim werfen etwas lockert aber das ist mit einem handgriff wieder zu beheben und stört mich nicht weiter...

für mich ist das eine der wenigen ruten wo ich sage: ,,ich könnte mir vorstellen diese rute ein leben lang zu fischen"

gruß kunde


----------



## Angeldidi

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte an dieser Stelle meine absolute Begeisterung für meine aktuelle Spinnrute + -rolle zum Ausdruck bringen !!

Im Frühjahr habe ich mir eine Hardy-Spinnrute Exalta 10-30g gegönnt + Spinnrolle Shimano Biomaster 3000.

Zusammen mit einer 0,12Geflochtener kann ich mir keine Steigerung im Angelvergnügen mehr vorstellen.

Ich bin gerade in Dänemark (bei Ebeltoft) und habe in den vergangenen Tagen beim Spinnangeln so ziemlich alles erwischt, was so geht (Meerforelle, Makrelen, Hornhechte, Petermännchen) - egal obgroß & klein, die Rute lässt jeden Drill zum Hochgenuss werden.

Das geringe Gewicht der Rute sowie der Rolle lässt einen auch den 500/1000 Wurf ohne Probleme durchführen.

Das nur mal kurz zu meinen Erfahrungen bzw. meiner Ausrüstung.

Grüße,

Angeldidi.


----------



## Markus82

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo zusammen,

ich heiße Markus und absoluter Neuling in Sachen Meerforellenangeln.

Meine Frage:
Welche Rute würdet Ihr mir empfehlen???
Preis so bis 100 €

Schon mal DANKE


----------



## Donald84

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Fliegen- od Spinnrute??
Ich glaube unter 100 EUR würde ichgucken, ob ich ein gebrauchtes oder Auslaufmodell finde... 
Zu den Spinnruten kann ich sagen, dass ich mal günstig (60EUR) das Auslaufmodell einer Berkley Skeletor (die alte mit Korkgriff, 3m, bis 32g WG) gefunden habe. Das wäre meine Empfehlung, sonst mal Ausschau halten nach einer gebrauchten Shmano Speedmaster 3m bis 40g WG. 
Bei den Fliegenruten (die snd ja immer etwas teurer) mal nach einer Echo ION klasse 7 gucken. Gebaucht müsste das hinkommen mit 100 EUR. Ich finede die wirft sich ganz ordentlich


----------



## krautzi

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo Markus82,

Ich fische auf Mefos mit zwei Ruten:

- YAD Springhill - 3 m - 10-30 gr Wurfgewicht
bei höherem Ködergewicht und "heftigem" Wetter oder auf Dorsch vom Boot aus

- Berkley Fireflex - 2,7 m - 5-25 gr Wurfgewicht
bei anderem Wetter bzw. zum feinerem Spinnfischen ...aber die hat auch schon einen 5 kg Dorsch vom Boot aus hochgehievt 

Beide Ruten schon seit Jahren am Meerwasser genutzt und die Ringe und Blank immer noch wie neu (wurden auch nach der Angeltour immer mit HD40 sanft gereinigt).

Die Fireflex ist aber nicht mehr im Programm glaube ich.

Würde mir beide immer wieder nehmen, bin zufrieden.


----------



## Skott

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



krautzi schrieb:


> (wurden auch nach der Angeltour immer mit HD40 sanft gereinigt).



Ich denke, du meinst WD40, oder???|kopfkrat

LG
Wolfgang


----------



## krautzi

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Skott schrieb:


> Ich denke, du meinst WD40, oder???|kopfkrat
> 
> LG
> Wolfgang


 
JoJo genau...kleiner Typo :g


----------



## Markus82

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin,

ja vielen Dank. War bös krank deshalb jetzt erst die Antwort.:vik:


----------



## reloop34

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

*hallo 

habe 2 zu Auswahl : nichts besonderes 

Rute : Delta Fishing Classic evolution 3,00m - 10-30gr
           Shakespeare Tide water 3,00m 20-80gr

Rolle : Exori Jetstream V16 BR40  
            Comoran **BULL FIGHTER 2AiF 2500*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

So, hier jetzt mal meine Kombo:

Rute:
Daiwa Exceler Seatrout 310

Rolle(n):
Spro Black Arc 10300
Spro Red Arc 10400

Jeweils mit 12er Daiwa 8 Braid Tournament bespult


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

ich fische seit2 jahren mit der gleichen kombo: 

Rute: fenwick ironfeather II 8-32g, 3m (nachdem mit ein Teil der spitze abgebrochen ist =))
Rolle: Shimano Stradic Ci4 4000.
Schnur: mittelstarke geflochtene in Orange =)

Allerdings gibt es gründe für eine neue Rute. Zum einen hätte ich gerne bis zu 20cm mehr (wer nicht  ), zum anderen knackt die rute seit einigen angeltagen beim kraftvollen auswurf. bevor sie bricht, hätte ich gerne eine neue (wer nicht  )!

kann mir jemand eine etwas straffere, ca 3,20-3,30m lange rute mit einem WG von 10-45g für die meerforellenfischerei in welle und tittenglatter ostsee empfehlen? preis ist zweitrangig!


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die Entscheidung ist so einfach nicht. Ich fische eine Loomis IMX- die ist wirklich schnell, aber auf Dauer anstrengend. In den Wind aber die Top- Option. Dann noch eine Daiwa in 3,10, die ist weicher, schonender, wirft mit wenig Wind nicht schlechter; hat aber bei Gegenwind zu wenig Druck.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo kbay

Ich fische die Daiwa Triple One .

Findest du für nen schmalen Taler bei A&M,wo ich sie auch gekauft habe.

3,35m lang,155gr. Leicht mit einem WG. Von 7-45 gr.

Wurfverhalten ist der Hammer. Mit viel weniger Kraft wirft man genauso wie mit anderen Ruten wo man deutlich mehr ausholen muss.
Drillverhalten ebenfalls erste Sahne. Geht schön pö a pö von der Spitze an mit,nicht gleich der gesamte Blank.
Sehr schnelles Rückstellvemögen im Blank ohne hart zu sein.
Grade auf Distanz geht der Anschlag mit Leichtigkeit durch und man hat eine bessere Kontrolle im Drill.

Einfach eine perfekte Mischung für Mich zum Meerforellenangeln.

Bilder habe ich bei "Leidenschaft Meerforelle" im Thema Daiwa Morethan reingestellt.


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moinsen, @volkerma: eine zwei-Ruten Lösung kommt nicht in frage, daher und vor allen aufgrund der Kommentare und Bilder in dem von Tino erwähnten thread habe ich nicht kurzentschlossen für die daiwa entschieden. Ich bin gespannt und auch ein wenig ängstlich, ob die Rute mit der 4000er Rolle nicht vll zu kopflastig und aufgrund des kurzen handteils nicht unter die Achsel passt. Insgesamt trifft diese Rute jedoch genau meine vorstellung und erscheint - zumindest wenn man die uvpe mitbeachtet - ein "schmnppchen" zu sein. Vielen dank für die Stellungnahmen! Ich werde meinen Eindruck hier kundtun  rock0n


Schreibfehler wegen apple-autocorrect


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Top Rute, fisch ich ja auch. Wirst du viel Spass mit haben! Handteil ist perfekt zum waten, sodass es nicht nervt. Kopflastig ist sie sehr wenig, aber eben extrem leicht.


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Boa...und ich dachte schon, daß jetzt der erste Miesepeter oder nächste "meine ist besser und billiger" tip kommt  ich freu mich umso mehr


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Nene, guter und robuster (!) Blank, der obendrein noch extrem leicht ist. Die Kopflastigkeit ist völlig egal, weil du die Rute ja eh parallel oder zum Wasser geneigt hast. Nicht wie beim Zanderjiggen mit erhobener Spitze.

Die Miesepeter wirst du evtl. am Wasser treffen


----------



## bobbykron

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Na vielleicht treffen wir uns ja mal wieder jascha, bin zwar kein miesePeter, aber trotzdem interessiert


----------



## mephisto

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

-Berkley Twilight, 2,85m, 8-32g + Shimano Elf C3000
-Greys Prowla Platinum SL Lure 10' 12-38g +Daiwa Caldia 3000


----------



## Pengasius

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rute: Quantum Dartcaster spezial 330  WG 10g - 35g 3-teilig
Rolle: Shimano Elf 4000 und Zalt Arc 740


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rute:
Shimano Speedmaster Sea Trout 3,12m 10-40g.
Shimano Aspire CX                    3,00m 10-30g.

Rolle:
Shimano Twin Power 4000 FC
Shimano Stradic 4000 FB


----------



## VC1

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rute:
 Grauvell Teklon Nano Spin 3.00m (245g) 15-60g

 Rolle:
 Grauvell Teklon Nano Spin (360g) 0,35mm/220m


----------



## zame

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin Moin,

leider habe ich heute zwei Meforuten nach dem fischen auf Fehmarn in WMD vergessen.
Der ein oder andere Angler wird bestimmt nachvollziehen können wie ich mich fühle. Die Ruten haben für mich neben dem realen auch einen sehr hohen ideellen Wert und ich hängen sehr an ihnen. 

Als ich heute den Strand nach einem Schneidertag verlassen habe, hatte ich die Ruten leider noch ans Auto gelehnt und nicht wie gedacht sicher im Kofferraum verstaut.
Zum Abfahrtszeitpunkt waren noch drei weitere Angler am Platz und ich hoffe darauf, dass die Finder sich hier melden. 

Natürlich zähle ich gerne auch einen Finderlohn.
Bitte meldet euch kurz bei mir, ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen.

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt��
Und für alle die jetzt zum Strand fahren wollen um zu suchen, ich war schon da und habe vergebens gesucht.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo

Hier ein kleines Update zu meiner Daiwa Morethan Triple One.


Ich hab mir ne Pflüger Patriarch in Amerika bestellt und mir gefällt sie sehr sehr gut.

Sehr leichter Lauf ,der etwas metallen ist. 

Sehr gute Schnurverlegung und sehr enge Fertigungstoleranzen.

Das Design ist für mich der Hammer und passt extremst gut zu meiner Triple One.

Das 9535 Modell ist etwas kleiner von der Spule her,wie ne 3000 er Daiwa aber wirklich nur minimal.

Das Gewicht ist mit 213 gr. ohne Schnur schon beachtlich leicht.

Es gibt ein fast gleiches Modell von oder eher für Mitchell.

Entwickelt ist sie von Pure Fishing unter dem Namen Pflüger. Wer oder was und wie ,abgekupfert wurde ist mir dabei völlig egal.
Die Pflüger entdeckte ich durch Zufall und musste natürlich gleich nach mehr Infos suchen.

In Ami-Foren wird sie hochgelobt und deren Leichtlauf wird dort gleich nach ner Stella angesiedelt.

Da war ich neugierig und bestellte sie mir in Amerika über Ebay. Warum ,steht ja schon oben.

Mit Zoll und dem ganzen Gedöhns hab ich 215 Dollar bezahlt.







Warum das Bild verkehrt rum erscheint ist mir nen Rätsel.

Tip von mir: Bild drehen |supergri




_________________
Ich brauch keine


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Tino schrieb:


> Warum das Bild verkehrt rum erscheint ist mir nen Rätsel.
> 
> Tip von mir: Bild drehen |supergri



Schönes Teil.#6

Dafür kann man auch mal den Monitor drehen.:m


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ist wohl auch schon hier zu Lande zu haben. 
Kostet aber etwas mehr:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Pflueger-Patriarch-Magnesium-Rolle-/261232474747

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ganze 90€ kostet die bei ebay mehr.

Ich hab keine 160€ bezahlt.


----------



## vigorous

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hab was neues :vik:
Gewicht insgesamt samt Rolle und Schnur 340gr bei 2,95m und 10-20gr , das beste was ich jemals in der Hand hatte |bigeyes
An der Rolle wäre noch was verbesserungswürdig aber die Rute hat mein Geld verschlungen :l


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



vigorous schrieb:


> Hab was neues :vik:
> Gewicht insgesamt samt Rolle und Schnur 340gr bei 2,95m und 10-20gr , das beste was ich jemals in der Hand hatte |bigeyes
> An der Rolle wäre noch was verbesserungswürdig aber die Rute hat mein Geld verschlungen :l


und? hat das Kind auch nen Namen? 10-20 Gramm?


----------



## vigorous

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hups, ganz vergessen in der euphorie #t
Ist ne handgebaute aus Dänemark.
Eine NP
Sie hat Fuji Titanium Ringe , Fuji Rollenhalter und wiegt insgesamt 130 gr Balance ist perfekt also absolut Traumhaft. Schwing kaum nach und ist unfassbar in der übertragung. Man merkt alles was am anderen ende der Schnur passiert


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Was für ne Rolle hast du denn an der Rute?


----------



## armyn

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

moin leute#h
Ich bin auf der suche nach einer daiwa tournament sea trout
zum Mefo fischen.
Wo bekommt man diese zu einem guten Preis zu kaufen?
:vik:


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

http://www.angel-discount24.de/daiwa-tournament-sea-trout-3-10m-15-45g-meerforellenrute.html

Oder halt bei deinem Händler für ca. 20 Euro mehr...


----------



## armyn

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

danke
für 272€ hab ich sie gefunden, aber ist da noch was möglich?
bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar#6


----------



## Rheinspezie

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin,

ich habe mal eine grundsätzliche Frage :

Wieso werden nicht größere Ringe bzw. weniger Ringe verbaut?

Ich dachte immer: je kleiner die Ringe , desto höher die Reibung und geringer die Wurfweite.

Dann würde es doch eher fluppen, wenn man weniger und größere Ringe nimmt ....|kopfkrat

R.S.


----------



## armyn

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

kein ring-keine reibung
aber kommste damit weiter:vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wieso werden nicht größere Ringe bzw. weniger Ringe verbaut?
> 
> Ich dachte immer: je kleiner die Ringe , desto höher die Reibung und geringer die Wurfweite.
> 
> Dann würde es doch eher fluppen, wenn man weniger und größere Ringe nimmt ....|kopfkrat


Fast richtig bzw. in die richtige Richtung gedacht stimmt das.

Die größeren Ringe werden aber gleich erhebich schwerer, mit jeder Ringgröße ab 7 aufwärts (8,10,12) kommen mit jedem Schritt ca. 2/3 an Gewicht durch Einlage und Rahmen dazu oder der ist eben ca. 1,6mal schwerer und belastet die Spitze damit mehr.  Eine Schwabbel- und Nachschwingrute will man auch nicht haben, außerdem nicht noch mehr Kopflast.
Die Konzepte mit den schnell verringernden Ringgrößen sind aber inzwischen so ausgereift und optimiert, dass man wenig Einbuße spürt. Und da wo es nicht auf den letzten Meter ankommt, ganz gewaltig im Vorteil was die Straffheit und das direkte Feeling der Rute angeht, besonders natürlich beim GuFieren.

Die Casting-Leute wissen prinzipiell, das möglichst wenig Ringe mit hohen Innendurchmessern und superglatten Einlagen mehr Weite bringen, und es ist sogar limitiert, damit jemand nicht nur 2 drauf pappt.

Ganz wesentlich: Bis dato sind immer noch keine echt vergleichbaren Aufbauten und Wurfversuche wissenschaftlich haltbar belegt. Was Ringrößen, Ringeinlagenmaterialien, Verteilungkonzepte, Anzahl und Abstimmung betrifft. Alles Weihrauch und Gespensternebel, eben auch Marketing und Verkaufsanheizung! :m

Das Gespür für dass die Schnur besser durch die großen Ringe flutscht haben viele. Geht mir auch so.
Nur wieviel es in % und Metern ausmacht?


----------



## Rheinspezie

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Nun,

einen simplen Vergleichstest hat noch Keiner gemacht ???|bigeyes

Bsp. : 2 Blanks, gleicher Härte und Länge bestückt mit unterschiedlichen Ringen,

Gleiche Rolle, Schnur, Köder vom gleichen Angler ausgeworfen.

Also ein ganz einfacher Test eigentlich !

R.S.

P.S: ich trau´ den kleinen Ringen nicht für extreme Weiten...


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



armyn schrieb:


> moin leute#h
> Ich bin auf der suche nach einer daiwa tournament sea trout
> zum Mefo fischen.
> Wo bekommt man diese zu einem guten Preis zu kaufen?
> :vik:



Viel Spaß damit. Dass ist ein richtig, richtig guter Blank zum Mefo-Angeln. Einzig der etwas dicke Griff gefällt mir nicht so, der dürfte minimal schmaler sein. Aber der Blank und Beringung ein Traum. Meine ist übrigens 3,15m.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Beim Karpfenanglen kam vor einigen Jahren der Trend zu 50iger Starterringen auf, weil man das ja für weite Würfe unbedingt haben muss. Und die Leute haben gekauft.

Ich wunder mich nur, warum Shimano bei den Flaggschiff Brandungsruten enge Lowrider Ringe verarbeitet. Da müssten doch mindestens 80iger Starterringe rauf...

Zwar sollen die Ringe nicht grade Matchruten Durchmesser haben, aber man muss sich nicht gleich mit wolchen Ofenrohrdurchmessern lächerlich machen.


----------



## vigorous

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Tino schrieb:


> Was für ne Rolle hast du denn an der Rute?




Hi,
ich fische die 3000er Rarenium Ci4 daran. Mit Schnur hat sie 208gr 


BZGL Ringe und Anzahl:
Meine Rute bspw wurde nach dem Fuji KR Konzept beringt. Danach soll der "Schnurwirbel" so schnell wie möglich verkleinert werden, sodass die Schnur nicht mehr an die Ringe gelangt. Das heißt sehr schnell kleiner werdende Ringe...in der Spitze hab ich 7 mal 5er Ringe.
11+1 insgesamt
Gewicht der alternativen 6+1 und 7+1 normal Konzept wurde gewogen.
Das 11+1 ist im Top genau 2,8 gr leichter trotz der hohen Ring Anzahl. Das ganze bei Fuji Titanium sic.
Die Rute hat dadurch einfach ein besseres Rückstellvermögen und soll weiter werfen 
Gefühlt stimme ich voll zu. Im test mit dem 6+1 war jedoch wenig unterschied Festzustellen.


----------



## marlowe

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo! 

Ich suche eine Ruten-/Rollenkombination für leichte Köder bis 18 g. Am liebsten würde ich mit 10g Blinkern fischen, z.Bsp. Hansen Stripper.  Die Rute und Rolle sollten zusammen 300,- Euro nicht überschreiten. 

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen / Empfehlungen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## lolfisch

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Jemand Erfahrungen mit der Jenzi Lars Hansen Seatrout 20-45gr. 3.15? 
Gibt es bessere in dem Preissegment (65€) oder lohnt sie sich?


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hab die Rute nie in der Hand gehabt, mir aber eben mal die Spezifikationen angeschaut.

Langes Handteil um bei Würfen kräftig durch zu ziehen...und sich damit ständig in den Watklamotten zu vertüddeln...

Und ein Rutengewicht von über 250 Gramm ist schlicht und ergreifend indiskutabel.


----------



## lolfisch

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

ok, dann werde ich wohl doch zur teureren variante greifen.
		 		 			Die Berkley Skeletor Pro Spin 1002 8-32gr wurde mir hier im Forum bereits von einem User empfohlen, haben noch mehr user erfahrungen mit der Rute gemacht und können sie empfehlen?


----------



## lolfisch

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Einmal versuch ichs noch |evil:

Eher die Berkley Skeletor Pro (3,00m WG 8-32g)
oder 
Sportex Black Pearl(Länge: 3,00m  WG 30g  Toleranz: 21-38g),
die Black Stream wäre zwar deutlich günstiger, aber man findet sie ja glaube ich nicht mehr?


----------



## Hakumator

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rute, Shimano Speedmaster 3m 10-30gr,. mit ABU Sorön STX 20
Quantum World Champion Spin 3,1m -50gr., mit Shimano Aspire 4000FA
Speedmaster zum Sbirofischen, World Champion zum Blinkern


----------



## waterkant

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

hallo, 
hat jemand erfahrungen mit der balzer im-12 kartago seatrout gemacht? die gibts im moment für ~90euro bei askari. könnt ihr sonst irgendwelche alternativen vorschlagen. ich fische vorrangig blinker von 20-25g, wollt nicht mehr als 100euro ausgeben und die rute sollte 3m-3,1m & bis 40g wg haben. fisch im moment mit ner shimano mit 50g wg. die ist mir aber vom wg als auch vom gewicht (~300g) zu schwer.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hab sie mal im Laden Probe geschwungen, von der Optik und Haptik hat sie mir sehr gefallen, kann aber nicht über Praxiserfahrungen berichten.

Gruß


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Nabend die Herrschaften,

fischt von euch jemand die Daiwa Morethan Gangster? Die Triple One wurde ja 

mehrfach beschrieben und  in den höchsten Tönen gelobt. Ist mir - glaub ich- zu lang.

Bei der Gangster würde mich interessieren wie sie mit 25 und auch 30g umgeht und 

ob sie fürs schwerere fischen auch geeignet ist.

Gruß


----------



## waterkant

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Hab sie mal im Laden Probe geschwungen, von der Optik und Haptik hat sie mir sehr gefallen, kann aber nicht über Praxiserfahrungen berichten.
> 
> Gruß



ok. danke für die info. werd ma schauen ob ich die auch im laden irgendwo finde und die dann in die hand nehmen.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die oberen Wurfgewichte der Morethans sind meiner Meinung nach recht hoch angegeben. Die Triple Ones hat ja dasselbe Wurfgewicht wie die Gangster. Ich würde das maximale Gewicht, welches man optimal werfen kann in den Bereich 32-33 Gramm legen. Hin und wieder werfe ich 35 Gramm Köder. Geht auch noch gut, aber man merkt das der Blank so langsam an seine Grenzen kommt.

Die Gangster habe ich selber nicht (aber noch u.a. eine A-Rounder aus der selben Serie) würde aber mal schätzen, das sie sich sehr ähnlich wie die Triple Ones verhält. 20-30 Gramm kannst du Gnadenlos werfen. -35 Gramm geht auch noch mit voller Kraft, obwohl man das schon nicht mehr so gerne machen möchte.


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Dankeeeeee!!!


----------



## whitey911

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo! Ich möchte Ende April bis Anfang Mai auf Fehmarn Spinnfischen!  Ich habe eine 3 m Rute mit 20 -40 Gramm Wurfgewicht!  

Nun wüsste ich gerne, was ich für Schnur benötige um auf Meerforelle und Dorsch gut eingestellt zu sein!   Danach würde ich dann eine rolle aus meinem Schrank suchen 

Danke schon mal für eure antworten! 

Gruß


----------



## Snake77

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin, bin ebenfalls Ende April für 1 Woche da. Mir z. B. wurde eine geflochtene  Schnurr mit 0,15 oder 0,17mm Durchmesser empfohlen. 0,25-0,27mm Mono geht auch.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Mit den Durchmessern ist das ja so eine Sache... 

Ich fische Stroft R2 und R3. Wenn du auf Dorsch angeln willst (Köder durchsacken lassen/viel Grundkontakt der Schnur) dann nehm auf jedenfall die R3. Ist beim Werfen auf Dauer auch bequemer am Finger.

Was das nun für ein Durchmesser bei anderen Herstellern ist weiss ich nicht. Bei vielen stimmt ja weder Tragkraft, noch Durchmesser.


----------



## Jumboo

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / 10' / 8-32g
Shimano Stradic CI4+ 3000


----------



## Nestola

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Quantum Shotgun 7-40gr und Rolle, Spro Zalt Arc 745, Schnur fireline exceed smoke 12er

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kotzi

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Meine Combo habe ich nun nach einer Woche Bornholm eingeweiht 
und für gut befunden. 
Großes Köderspektrum fischbar, gutes Drillverhalten und angenehmes Handling.

Rute: Shimano Speedmaster Seatrout 3.12 
Rolle: Branzino 3000
Schnur: Power Pro 0.13er

Nur bei der Schnur muss ich nochmal schauen, das hat mir nicht 100 Prozentig gefallen.


----------



## JCB 500

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin,
Kann mir jemand eine rolle zum Mefo angeln in der Ostsee empfehlen ?
preis bis max 70€

MFG Matze


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



JCB 500 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Kann mir jemand eine rolle zum Mefo angeln in der Ostsee empfehlen ?
> preis bis max 70€
> 
> MFG Matze



Bei dem Preis die Penn Sargus. Beim namenhaften Onlineauktionshaus gibts mit Glück auf die Conflict für U70 übern Tisch, die hatte ich aber noch nicht in der Hand.

Gruß


----------



## Hov

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hi,
ich bin gerade vom Strand zurueckgekommen und habe meine Mitchell
Mag Premier 4000 mit einigen Hornhechten eingeweiht. Tolle Rolle
fuer unter 70 EUR mit Ersatzspule aus ALU.
Vg
Hov


----------



## Nestola

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

qJCB 500
Hol dir die Spro ZaltArc 745 als küsten Rollen ist sie Resistent gegen Salzwasser ich Spüle die nach dem Angeln nie mit Wasser ab das Salz stört die Rolle nicht durch Geramik Schnurlaufröllchen etc. Stört es nicht wenn du die Rolle sogar in Strandsand hin schmeißt, brauchst dir da keine Sorgen machen dass sich irgendwo Sandkörnen hinein schleichen und Rolle beschädigen. Meines achtens die beste Küsten Rolle. Perfekte Auf und Abwicklung Ersatzspule aus Alu dabei.

@Kotzi 
Probier die Fireline Exceed 10er oder 12 nicht höher du wirst begeistert sein habe auch nie Perrücken mit der Schnur un 30€ für 270m kannst nicht meckern

LG


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Na ich weiß nicht welche Ansprüche du an die Rolle hast, bester Lauf und knarzen und so ...

Nasser dicker Sand ist nicht so das primäre Problem, aber feiner Sand, trocken, Flugsand, das mag keine Rolle und auch keine Zalt Arc.
Ein bischen Pflege von Zeit zu Zeit ist immer notwendig, wenn die Rolle Jahre oder besser jahrzehntelang Dienst tun soll.
Das salzige Nass ist tückisch, versteckt und im Untergrund, auch den besten Rollenmaterialien tut es gut, wenn sie von Zeit zu Zeit und wenigstens nach einer Saison mal so richtig gebadet, gesalbt und gepflegt werden! :m


----------



## Kotzi

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ganz ehrlich, Fireline ist im Vergleich zu den Kandidaten die ich in betracht ziehe der letzte....

Entweder kommt da ne Stroft, ne Daiwa 8 Braid oder eine Climax das nächste mal drauf.


----------



## prion

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich kann die Spiderwire Ultracast 0.14 absolut empfehlen, fische ich schon seit 1,5 Jahren ohne Verluste und Perücken!


----------



## Schlammtaucher

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo!!

Da ich gestern meine Rute heldenhaft zerborsten habe, suche ich nun ein Ersatzmodell....

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Daiwa seahunter x sea trout (3,10m WG 10-40) ?

Oder gibt es empfelungswürdigere Ruten mit ähnlichem Preis...?

Für Antworten schon mal besten Dank im voraus!!!


----------



## Mefomaik

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rute: Daiwa Tournament Seatrout
Rolle:Zalt arc 740 oder Rarenium 4000er(möchte noch ne biomaster sw haben)
Schnur:gigatec 12er weiss,8braid 14er


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

In dieser Preisklasse wirst du nichts anderes finden.

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/3...Steckrute-BR-Seahunter-X-Seatrout-55879p.html

Ich selbst benutze mit einer eine Shimano Yasei Zander 10-30WG in 3,00m. Vielen ist sie zu weich. Ich jedoch habe fast keine Verluste mit der Rute. Es gibt sie zwischendurch für 79€

Die Skeletor One 8-32gr 3,xxm wird von vielen benutzt. Auch hier deutlich u 100€

etc. die Suchfunktion gibt dir mehr Auswahl zur Diskussion.

dann wäre noch die Kinetic Egde 3776 Spin 10-40 Wg in 3 m.
etwa 279€ 

http://greys.kinetic-fishing.com/


----------



## whitey911

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo!
Wollte mal eure meinung hören, ob die Rolle was taugt beim Spinnfischen in der Ostsee!

Und zwar hab ich die Spro passion ins Auge Gefasst!  
Diese fische ich auch in kleiner ausführung an eine kleinen Spinnrute im Süßwasser!

Taugt die im Salzwasser? oder gibt es vergleichbare Modelle in der Preisklase? 

 danke schon mal im vorraus!!

Grüße Whitey:vik:


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

@Whittey 911
So für ein Wochenende angeln sollte die schon reichen.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Jahresanfang gabs für meine Triple One ne andere Rolle.

Die Pflüger Patriarch 9535.

Das Design ist für mich der Hammer und passt extremst gut zu meiner Triple One.

Das 9535 Modell ist etwas kleiner von der Spule her,wie ne 3000 er Daiwa aber wirklich nur minimal.

Das Gewicht ist mit 213 gr. ohne Schnur schon beachtlich leicht.
Ausserdem hat sie eine exzellente Schnurverlegung und sehr enge Fertigungstoleranzen.

Es gibt ein fast gleiches Modell von oder eher für Mitchell.

Entwickelt ist sie von Pure Fishing unter dem Namen Pflüger. Wer oder was und wie ,abgekupfert wurde ist mir dabei völlig egal.
Die Pflüger entdeckte ich durch Zufall und musste natürlich gleich nach mehr Infos suchen.

In Ami-Foren wird sie hochgelobt und deren Leichtlauf wird dort gleich nach ner Stella angesiedelt.

Die Amis haben nicht gelogen,was den Leichtlauf der Rolle betrifft.

So etwas leichtlaufendes habe ich bisher nur bei Rollen gefunden, wo der Preis einem die Kehle zuschnürt.

Da war ich neugierig und bestellte sie mir in Amerika über Ebay. Warum ,steht ja schon oben.

Mit Zoll und dem ganzen Gedöhns hab ich 215 Dollar (ca.160€) bezahlt.


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die sieht gut aus und scheint ja richtig was zu können.
Danke für den Tip.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die sieht der Penn Conflict ja echt ähnlich. Da beide aus dem Hause Pure Fishing stammen, könnte man doch auch annehmen, dass die baugleich sind? War doch bei anderen Modellen (Sargus?) auch schon der Fall!? Könnte man sich Zoll etc. sparen, wenn es tatsächlich dieselben Rollen sind.

Gruß


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Von Mitchell gibts sehr ähnlich aussehende Rollen,da kann es durchaus sein das die Penn ebenfalls an diese Rolle angelehnt ist.

Bei der Verarbeitung und dem wirklich extremen Leichtlauf der Pflüger,würde ich keine andere ähnlich aussehende vorziehen ,nur um Geld zu sparen.

Ich finde sie nicht zu teuer bei den von mir genannten Faktoren die diese Rolle besitzt.

Aber das entscheidet jeder für sich.

Als Vergleich zu meinen Caldias (Modell 2013) läuft die Pflüger bedeutend leichter.


----------



## corsoc

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin Moin aus Kiel:vik:

Mein Combo |kopfkrat

Rute:

Jenzi Opus One MX 315cm

Rolle:

Shimano Technium 2500 FD

:l

Gruß Chris


----------



## Sejerlänner

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin ,Moin

Rute: Edge Spin 10' 1-50g
Rolle: Rarenium CI 4 , 4000FA

Gruß aus E-Bay


----------



## pagode

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hier meine Combo :

*Daiwa Branzino Morethan AGS 97LML*



Shimano Stella 3000 FD


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Mach mal noch nen paar Schriftgrößen größer, sonst überliest es noch jemand.


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Aber, aber Allrounder 

 Ich finde das eine gute Taktik! Umso weiter man von der Küste weg wohnt, umso seltener kommt man dort zum angeln und folglich muss es schon was hochpreisiges sein!
 ...Denn drunter geht garnicht! Und fängt nix! :m

 Wer hat, der kann. Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

@Elbetaler

Bei der Stella das alte Modell zum Schnapperpreis kaufen, spricht aber nicht gerade von Geltungsbewusstsein. Ich habe gerade die alten Schlurren bei Ebay verkauft damit lasse ich mich an der Küste nicht mehr blicken.


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Pauly, du aber nu wieder:q


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die Vorlage war zu gut.

Trotzdem entspricht das natürlich der Wahrheit ich habe nach der Stella jetzt eine Sustain an der Küste im Einsatz. 
Frau, Kind, Haus und so, für mein Spielzeug ist kein Geld mehr da.
Die Rute ist immer noch eine Kinetic Edge, gibt für mich nichts besseres.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Lol. #6


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Mach mal noch nen paar Schriftgrößen größer, sonst überliest es noch jemand.



...zumal man peinlichst vermeiden sollte,eine Shimano Rolle an eine Daiwa Rute ranzuschrauben. Umgedreht natürlich auch nicht.

Das geht ja wohl garnicht...


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Da muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen, das ich grad auch ne Shimano an einer Daiwa habe. Aber nicht mehr lange.

Übrigens hat er die Schriftgröße um ca. 15 Nummern verkleinert nach dem Edit...


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Solch einen Faux Pas hätte ich dir nicht zugetraut,Simon.#d


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Mein Tip: 
Aceton, Kunstharzverdünner usw. und die lästigen Markenschriftzüge einfach mit einem Läppchen runterrubbeln!
Wertet die Optik dank verminderter Werbefläche gleich nochmal richtig auf. :m (handmade sozusagen)

Alternative für den preisbewußten Wiederverkäufer: 
Ein Aufkleber drüber löst das Problem mit dem falschen Wort auch schnell und ausreichend für den Puristen.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Oder gleich Markenbewusst einkaufen :q


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Das Problem kann man viel einfacher lösen, einfach bei Daiwa nix kaufen.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Warum bei Daiwa nix kaufen?

Sind doch gute Ruten und Rollen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Na wegen dem Mix mit den Shimano Teilen!


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hab jetzt zum Glück jetzt auch ne ordentliche Kombo und Rute und Rolle vom selben Hersteller. -_-


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hat mal jemand von Euch die Spinne so geworfen, wie es surfcaster machen?
Nur klappt das watend nicht. Das braucht stabilen Stand.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Warum soll man wie die Surfcaster werfen?


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich mach immer den Pendelwurf. Wenn das abreisst, fällt halt mal einer um, der auf der Sandbank 150m neben mir steht und treibt ab. Aber was tut man nicht alles um an die Mefo zu kommen...


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Na wegen dem Mix mit den Shimano Teilen!



Dann nimm doch gleich ne Shimano Rolle anne Shimano Rute.

Ist doch nicht sooo schwer.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich mach immer den Pendelwurf. Wenn das abreisst, fällt halt mal einer um, der auf der Sandbank 150m neben mir steht und treibt ab. Aber was tut man nicht alles um an die Mefo zu kommen...




Ich muss dichter ran um den zu treffen. #6


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGR_7XZOrS0

Wenn bei so einem Wurf was schief geht, dann muss der Rest der anwesenden Angler Stahlhelme aufsetzen. Wenn das mit einem +150g Gewicht passiert, dann kannst mal die Gefahrenzone auf +300m erweitern.


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Coll das versuch ich mal. Wenn ich alleine am Strand bin.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Meine Güte das war ironisch gemeint.

Lasst bitte Pendel oder Süd Afrikanische Stile, wenn euer Material dafür nicht 110%ig ausgelegt ist. Sonst fällt der nächste Spaziergänger im Wald um...

Ausserdem ist extremes Weitwerfen sowieso unnötig und geht nur auf Knochen und Gerät. Wenn man bequem (!) seine 50-70m Fischen kann ist alles gut. Hin und wieder kann man dann mal alles geben und auf max. Distanz angeln.

Der Mefo Angler der wirklich weit raus will, schleppt halt ein Futterboot aus der Karpfenangelei mit.


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

@Allrounder 27

Ich habe das schon so verstanden wie Du es gemeint hast, aber cool ist das trotzdem.


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt zum Glück jetzt auch ne ordentliche Kombo und Rute und Rolle vom selben Hersteller. -_-



... was für eine Rolle hast denn rangeschraubt- wenn man mal fragen darf?


----------



## geomujo

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Mal eine Beratungsfrage an die Experten hier.

Ich komme aus der  Region Brandenburg, also nicht direkt am Meer. Aber unsere Seen sind so  groß, dass sie manchmal halbe Binnenmeere darstellen. Für diese großen  flachen Seen suche ich noch Spinnausrüstung in Form von Angeln und  Rollen. 

Ich dachte da an zwei unterschiedliche Ruten um ein  möglichst großes Spektrum an Ködern nutzen zu können. Und bei der Suche  nach den richtigen Ruten dachte ich mir, meine Vorstellungen treffen ja  genau auf die "Mefo"-Ruten zu. Spingeeignet, lang, leicht, kräftiges  Rückgrad.

Die Variante A soll für kleinere Köder (vorwiedend  Wobbler) um die 15 Gramm sein. Dafür habe auch schon die Rute bestellt.  Eine Abu Veritas 1022ML (3,11m; 8-32g, 181g, EVA-Full) dazu eine  nagelneue Abu Orra Inshore 35. Das sollte diese Woche noch alles  ankommen.

Nur mit der Variante B für die größeren Köder bis 40  Gramm bin ich noch sehr unschlüssig. Drum mal ne Auflistung was mir so  im Kopf rumschwebt:
1) Daiwa Tournament Sea Trout (3,10m; 15-45g; 195g)
2) Daiwa Infinity Q Sea Trout (3,15m; 15-45g; 236g)
3) Abu Rocksweeper 1002MH (3,05m, 15-50g, 199g)

Die  Infinity hat einen schööööön langen Griff, ist aber mit 236g nicht das  leisteste Modell. Die Rocksweeper ist schon etwas älter und hat nur  EVA-Griffe. 
Wichtig ist dass die Ruten gut ausbalanciert sind. Ich  habe bereits eine Infonity Q, jedoch als Version Jiggerspin mit 2,70m  (8-35g) und diese macht eigentlich einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck und  die Handhabung gefällt auch. Also womit fahre ich denn nu mam Besten mit  Blinker und Wobbler um die 20-40g. Wie Immer: schnelle Spitze, starkes  Rückgrad.

Alternativen gern gesehen.
Bye


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hi,

eine mögliche Alternative könnte die Yasei Aspius in der 3m-Version sein. (Aktuell bei einem bekannten österreichischen Onlineshop für unter 120€ zu haben.)


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



geomujo schrieb:


> Mal eine Beratungsfrage an die Experten hier.
> 
> Ich komme aus der  Region Brandenburg, also nicht direkt am Meer. Aber unsere Seen sind so  groß, dass sie manchmal halbe Binnenmeere darstellen. Für diese großen  flachen Seen suche ich noch Spinnausrüstung in Form von Angeln und  Rollen.
> 
> Ich dachte da an zwei unterschiedliche Ruten um ein  möglichst großes Spektrum an Ködern nutzen zu können. Und bei der Suche  nach den richtigen Ruten dachte ich mir, meine Vorstellungen treffen ja  genau auf die "Mefo"-Ruten zu. Spingeeignet, lang, leicht, kräftiges  Rückgrad.
> 
> Die Variante A soll für kleinere Köder (vorwiedend  Wobbler) um die 15 Gramm sein. Dafür habe auch schon die Rute bestellt.  Eine Abu Veritas 1022ML (3,11m; 8-32g, 181g, EVA-Full) dazu eine  nagelneue Abu Orra Inshore 35. Das sollte diese Woche noch alles  ankommen.
> 
> Nur mit der Variante B für die größeren Köder bis 40  Gramm bin ich noch sehr unschlüssig. Drum mal ne Auflistung was mir so  im Kopf rumschwebt:
> 1) Daiwa Tournament Sea Trout (3,10m; 15-45g; 195g)
> 2) Daiwa Infinity Q Sea Trout (3,15m; 15-45g; 236g)
> 3) Abu Rocksweeper 1002MH (3,05m, 15-50g, 199g)
> 
> Die  Infinity hat einen schööööön langen Griff, ist aber mit 236g nicht das  leisteste Modell. Die Rocksweeper ist schon etwas älter und hat nur  EVA-Griffe.
> Wichtig ist dass die Ruten gut ausbalanciert sind. Ich  habe bereits eine Infonity Q, jedoch als Version Jiggerspin mit 2,70m  (8-35g) und diese macht eigentlich einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck und  die Handhabung gefällt auch. Also womit fahre ich denn nu mam Besten mit  Blinker und Wobbler um die 20-40g. Wie Immer: schnelle Spitze, starkes  Rückgrad.
> 
> Alternativen gern gesehen.
> Bye



Schau mal bei Nippon Tackle diese an.


http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Graphiteleader-Remoto-Ex-GOREXS-962M
Vielleicht entspricht sie ja deinem Einsatz und deinen Vorstellungen.

Da ist nach oben noch etwas Luft,ohne das sie an ihre Grenzen stößt.


----------



## Mefo-Schneider

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Sorry vorweg!
Nicht alles genau gelesen,  nur überflogen, ok!

Rute an sich ist egal, jedenfalls im Moment,  fängst eh keiner was.
Weil keiner am Wasser,  ist noch zu warm???? 
Ich frag mich seit Monaten wo die normale Strandforelle ist? 

Rute 270cm von 5 bis 20gramm  ist ok, langes fischen mit warten auf den biss! 
3, 00 meter genauso,  egal wenn nichts beißt,  ist man eher schlapp! 
Spitzenaktion ist besser, kurzer zupfer und wenn der Haken sitzt, alles gut.

Das ist so vielfältig und verdammt teuer das Thema.

z. B. beste Zanderute vom Boot, 180 cm und einteiler!
Fantasista 3 Teiler für 400 Tacken!

Und was fàngt besser? 

Egal bald unter 10 grad das Wasser,  dann idt egal womit Du am wasser stehst #h

Petri


----------



## geomujo

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Bei Shimano hab ich auch mal geschaut. Interessant wäre für mich da nur die SpeedMaster BX 3,00m MH (14-40g 185g) oder H (20-50g 195g).

2,70 ist mir zu kurz. Und 2,70m Ruten gibts wie Sand am Meer.

Es sollte def. über 3,00m sein. 3,10-3,20 wären ideal. 
1) Daiwa Tournament Sea Trout (3,10m; 15-45g; 195g)
2) Daiwa Infinity Q Sea Trout (3,15m; 15-45g; 236g)
3) Abu Rocksweeper 1002MH (3,05m, 15-50g, 199g)

Jetzt fällt mir doch eher Nr4 ins Auge
4) Daiwa Shogun Spin 320MHS 15-50g

Also MH-Aktion und bis 50g gehend, dürfte der Rocksweeper ähnlich sein. Bei 3,20m nur 180g Gesamtgewicht. Die könnte doch ne schöne Ergänzung zur etwas weicher gehaltenen Veritas 1022ML sein. Der Preis ist heftig, aber für ne fette Rute darf das schonmal sein.
Der Infinity-Q-Griff ist aber das Non-Plus-Ultra.


----------



## R.Flagg

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin #h

Da die Schonzeit hier bald wieder vorbei ist und ich meine Ausrüstung etwas aufbessern möchte würde ich euch gerne um Hilfe bitten.

Meine Penn Battle hat vor einigen Wochen den Geist aufgegeben und läuft nun nur noch sehr schwergängig.

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Rolle die nicht unbedingt mehr als 150 Euro kosten sollte...Ich habe schon einige Beiträge durchgeguckt, bin aber leider noch zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen da die Beiträge teilsweise schon sehr veraltet sind.

Mein Favorit wäre bisher die Stradic FJ 4000. Ich bin mir allerdings nicht ganz sicher was die langlebigkeit dieser Rolle angeht....Meine 5 Monate alte Stradic ci4+ hat nämlich schon einige Mängelerscheinung im Laufverhalten #d

Ich wäre über jeden Tip dankbar


----------



## R.Flagg

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hat niemand einen Tip für mich?


----------



## raku

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich hau hier mal eine Zanderjigge rein.

Uli Bayer Baitjigger M in 2,70m

http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm?angelruten_dreamtackle-ruten_baitjigger_ruten.htm

Preis um 150€...bei % Aktionen deutlich billiger zu bekommen

Sehr leicht, super ausgewogen. Habe mal ein paar Grönis im Sommer in Westermakelsdorf damit gefangen. Hat richtig Laune gemacht und ist sicher, trotz Spitzenaktion, kein tauber Prügel - mit Blinkern ab 18g eine Weitwurfmaschine. Fische die an der Möhne im März auf Seeforellen und auch noch am Kanal mit 3-5g Köpfen auf Barsch. Auch kein Problem.

Er hat auch eine reine Seatrout in der Serie - die sagt mir aber nicht so zu wg. 3.15m


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin R.Flagg,
schau dir doch mal die "alte" Daiwa Caldia 3000 an. Gibts im Netz noch für ca. 160 € und ist eine zuverlässige Salzwasserrolle die von vielen Boardies gefischt wird.

Gruss und Petri


----------



## R.Flagg

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Okay, danke für die antwort. Was meinst du denn mit der alten? Von welchem jahr ist die denn oder hättest du eventuell einen link?


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die "Neue" lautet meine ich auf Modell 2015- was sie dann leider auch gleich wieder auf über 200 Euronen teuer macht. Schick dir gleich mal ein Bild vom Vorgänger - wenn ich das hinbekomme.


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich glaube AM Angelsport oder Angelplatz.de


----------



## mephisto

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die neue Caldia wäre die 3000a,der Preis ist nur geringfügigst höher wie der der Alten zum Abverkaufspreis!


----------



## R.Flagg

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Also die Caldia gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut und man liest auch fast nur gutes darüber....#6

Für die Meerforellenangelei sollte eigentlich die 3000er reichen oder würdet ihr eine 4000er nehmen? Ich hab bisher noch keine Erfahrungen mit den Daiwarollen gemacht, aber die Spulen sollen ja etwas größer ausfallen.

Desweiteren würde ich gerne eure Meinung darüber hören ob ihr euch eher die "alte" Caldia oder die neue Caldia A zulegen würdet.

Und was bedeutet das SHA bzw. das 5BB? Bezieht sich das nur auf den Unterschied in der Übersetzung?

Es sind jetzt ganz schön viele Fragen geworden, aber bevor ich einen Fehlkauf mache, würde ich mir gerne sicher sein welche von den gegebenen Modellen das beste wäre.


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

... vergleiche mal die "alte" Caldia mit der neuen Luvias (optisch 

und preislich) und dann beide mit der "neuen" Caldia, zu der noch

keine Erfahrungswerte vorliegen. Ich glaube die haben gemerkt 

das sie eine sehr gute Rolle (verglichen zum Preisgefüge der 

anderen) zu günstig angeboten haben.


----------



## R.Flagg

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Also ich habe mal die alte Caldia mit der neuen verglichen. Preislich nimmt sich das ja nicht so viel und von den technischen Daten kann ich auch kein riesigen Unterschied feststellen. (Außer dass die Neue ein Kugellager weniger hat)

Da frag ich mich doch was der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Rollen seien sollen?
Würde ich die Neue Caldia 5BB nehmen, so hätte sie auch fast die gleiche Übersetzung.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Bei der neuen ist auch das Schnurlaufröllchen mit Mag Seal abgedichtet.

Das ist die technische Verbesserung.

Bei der alten war es nur das Getriebe.


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Find ich in der Beschreibung im Gegensatz zur certate nicht Tino


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ist natürlich klar,dass ich jetzt die Seite nicht finden kann auf der das stand.
Ich nehme aber an,dass der ebay Anbieter ne falsche Beschreibung zu dieser Rolle hatte.

Ich hab die Seite mit der Beschreibung gesucht,dafür in anderen Beschreibungen nachgelesen.

Sie hat wohl tatsächlich nicht die Ölabdichtung im Schnurlaufröllchen.

Mir aber egal,ich hol mir eine. Muss sie haben . . .lechz


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

mal ne dumme Zwischenfrage-
 wie schlägt sich, das mag seal im schwachsalzigen Ostseewasser?
 Gruß A.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Exzellent . . . Zumindest meine 3.

Alle 3 seit  sie frisch rausgekommen sind,ausschließlich im Salzwasser im Einsatz.

Hab nichts zu meckern. Alles bestens.

Die Rolle von meiner Hornhechtrute hatte ich vergessen zu spülen. 1 Jahr später zur Saison ein paar Tropfen auf die Spulenachse und aufs Schnurlaufröllchen, 5 Min. Gekurbelt und wie ich's erwartet hab.

Lief wieder wunderbar weich und rund.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Bisher sind noch keine negativen Posts zu finden und das MagSeal System gibts schon ein paar Jahre.

Ich bin in kürze auch mit einer MagSeal Rolle unterwegs, ich wette ich bin wieder der erste der sowas in unter 12 Monaten durchnudelt.


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Tino schrieb:


> Exzellent . . . Zumindest meine 3.
> 
> Alle 3 seit  sie frisch rausgekommen sind,ausschließlich im Salzwasser im Einsatz.
> 
> Alle 3 Caldias?


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Steht doch da. Alle 3 Caldias hab ich mir zum Ostseeangeln geholt.
2 für meine Meforuten und die dritte zum Hornhechtangeln.

Alle 3 laufen immernoch hervorragend.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Bisher sind noch keine negativen Posts zu finden und das MagSeal System gibts schon ein paar Jahre.
> 
> Ich bin in kürze auch mit einer MagSeal Rolle unterwegs, ich wette ich bin wieder der erste der sowas in unter 12 Monaten durchnudelt.



Grüß dich,Simon

Was willst du unter 12 Monaten durchnudeln?


----------



## mephisto

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die neue hat ein Kugellager weniger,der Bügelmechanismus wurde wohl verstärkt und bei der Ersatzspule wurde etwas gespart(zwar aus alu,aber halt in einfachster Bauform)!
Habe leider keinen direkten Vergleich mehr,da meine alte Caldia nie lange durchgehalten hat(mehrmals Bügelmechanismus defekt,hier das problemteil von 0:30 bis1:30https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rz-iRhnzT_w)und ich nach langem warten und vertrösten,sowie etwas drängeln endlich Ersatz bekommen habe!
Hoffe die neue hält länger.Rein optisch würde ich sagen hat sich nur die Farbe geändert!


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

... ich klapp den Bügel immer von Hand um - da dürfte das 

Problem wohl nicht auftreten


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Ostseesilber schrieb:


> ... ich klapp den Bügel immer von Hand um - da dürfte das
> 
> Problem wohl nicht auftreten


 
 Das ist eh die beste Option und geht mit etwas Übung sehrt flüssig.

 Danke für die Meinungen zum Magseal
 Gruß A.


----------



## mephisto

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die Antwort kenne ich...aber warum baut man denn solch eine Automatik ein?????Damit man den Bügel von Hand um legt???Wenn der Hersteller das will soll er doch diesen überflüssigen Schnickschnack weglassen!Spart dann nochmals einige Gramm am Rollengewicht!
Wenn die Bremse nicht funktioniert kann man auch von Hand bremsen....sorry aber das "Handbetriebargument" ist in meinen Augen schwachsinnig!
Was verbaut ist muß nunmal funktionieren,wenn bei euren neuen Pkws automatisches Ablendlicht verbaut ist,dann reklamiert ihr sicherlich dieses nicht wenn die Automatik nicht funktioniert und ihr es nur von Hand einschalten könnt!

Magseal machte auch keine Probleme,Kurbel klappert nicht,Bremse arbeitet gut!Lauf ist ruhig!


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo und nen gesundes Neues euch allen.

Möchte für alle interessierten mal ein paar Bilder der neuen Caldia reinstellen,und zwar so wie sie wirklich aussieht. Im Internet sehen die Bilder schon anders aus.


----------



## MaKo221

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

schöne Rolle....


----------



## KillBabyKill

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Rute: Shimano Yasei Aspius 270mh, 7-28g

Rolle: Shimano Biomaster 3000sfb

Meine Zanderkombi ist auch meine Mefokombi und wenn es auf Hornhecht geht, wird sie auch dann eingesetzt


----------



## Svenno 02

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Sportex Turbo Spin 3,00 m, 15-40 g und ne 
Abu Cardinal 704 lx
(schade, dass es die Rolle in Deutschland nicht mehr gibt.)


LG Svenno


----------



## Mefomaik

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Seit Winter:
Daiwa Tournament Seatrout & Certate 3000


----------



## MaKo221

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo,
was sagt ihr zu einer Shimano Beastmaster 3.30 mit WG 20-50g und Rutengewicht von ca 240g.
Ist die brauchbar?
MFG


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Wär mir zu schwer.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hat jemand eine preiswerte "schwere" Meforute mit dem Potential, auch 40-50 Gramm gegen den Wind zu donnern?


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Welcher Rahmen ist "preiswert" ?


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Um 100 Euro ne Daiwa Lexa 3m 30-60g bei nur 170g Gewicht.

Exceler würde auch gehen, aber man ist sehr schnell bei Rutengewichten von weit über 200 Gramm.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die Lexa sieht gut aus und ist vor allem schön leicht! Super #6 .

Für erste Tests werde ich aus dem vorhandenen Fundus eine Spro Powershade Long Distance Braid Specialist nutzen, aber die ist eigentlich zu kurz für die gewünschte Angellei. Die Lexa passt perfekt  .

Wie fallen die vom Charakter her aus? Straff, Semiparabol, Wurfgewicht eher zu hoch oder zu niedrig angegeben??


----------



## MaKo221

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

welche leichten Alternativen gibt es denn in 330er Länge und WG um die 20-50?


----------



## Trollegrund

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich fische wie der Vermesser weiss ne ganze Batterie verschiedene Shimano Speedmaster vom Strand ne 300BX MH. Aber ich muss sagen das ich letzte Woche eine wirklich tollen sehr leichten strammen Stock in der Hand gehabt habe der mir bis dahin völlig unbekannt war. Sehr schönes Gerät, leider war er heute verkauft. Savage Gear Custom Coastal in 304cm Länge.......


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



KillBabyKill schrieb:


> Rute: Shimano Yasei Aspius 270mh, 7-28g
> 
> Rolle: Shimano Biomaster 3000sfb
> 
> Meine Zanderkombi ist auch meine Mefokombi und wenn es auf Hornhecht geht, wird sie auch dann eingesetzt


Schönes Ding! 

Die (Modell) Mod.2014 Aspius *AX MH* wird wirklich mit sehr sprung- und kampfreudigen Forellen fertig, was man von den härteren Geschwistern Mod.2012 2,70m 7-28g (N) und Mod.2014 2,70m 14-40g *AX H* nun nicht sagen kann.  #d
Auch superbe Großbarschrute, kleine und mittlere Hechte, geht alles sehr gut. Aussteiger - Fehlanzeige 1 Saison 2014.
Als richtige Zanderjigge geht die eigentlich nicht mehr durch, wenn nur mit relativ kleinen Ködern im Kontrast zu ihren härteren Schwestern.

Auch noch eine geniale Spaßkombo, und die Fische beißen wohl dem matten Outfit geschuldet sehr gut, auch bei Sonne, und das Gespür und Drill sind auch noch top!


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die Custom Coast scheint von den Daten her ganz geil... 

Allerdings zumindest von den Daten zu ähnlich meiner Luremania. Sonst würde sie mich auch reizen  .


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wie fallen die vom Charakter her aus? Straff, Semiparabol, Wurfgewicht eher zu hoch oder zu niedrig angegeben??



Die Lexas sind unterschiedlich. Die 2,7m mit 15-50g ist von der aktion ideal, die 2,4m 50-100g Version aber ein Knüppel. Von daher würde ich die 3m Variante unbedingt versuchen anzuschauen.

Ich bin zur Zeit leider nicht in Reichweite meines normalen Angelladens. Evtl. steht dort eine. Kann also zur Zeit nicht genau weiterhelfen.

Aber im Prinzip bleibt nicht viel anderes übrig. Vergleichbare (u.a. vom Preis) Shimanos, Jenzi, Cormoran usw. sind sofort übelst kopflastig und in der weit über 200g Klasse, was auch nicht akzeptabel ist.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hat einer mal eine aktuelle Daiwa Shogun in 3,2m gefischt und kann dazu was schreiben?


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



MaKo221 schrieb:


> welche leichten Alternativen gibt es denn in 330er Länge und WG um die 20-50?




Daiwa Morethan Triple One

Länge: 3,35

Gewicht: 155 gr.

W.G. : 7-45 gr.

Fazit: keine andere Rute mehr


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



vermesser schrieb:


> Die Custom Coast scheint von den Daten her ganz geil...
> 
> Allerdings zumindest von den Daten zu ähnlich meiner Luremania. Sonst würde sie mich auch reizen  .




Hier ist vielleicht was dabei


http://havelritter.de/tailwalk-salty-shape-shore-stick-angelrute-fuer-uferangler/2013/11/19/


----------



## prion

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin zusammen,

hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der neuen Quantum Iron- Rolle??
Was ich bis jetzt gehört habe ist sehr spannend... bekommt man die schon im Handel??

Grüße


----------



## Brutzlaff

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Heute aufgrund des plötzlichen Ablebens meiner geliebten G-Loomis, musste ich mein Setup ändern! Nun besteht es aus: 

Rute: Shimano Beastmaster 300 DX H
Rolle: Spro Zalt Arc 735
Schnur: Berkley Whiplash Blazin Orange

Heute die Rute eingeweiht und das sogar mit echtem Ostseesilber!
Bin bis jetzt wirklich begeistert, morgen evtl mal mit nem Spiro testen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Brutzlaff schrieb:


> > plötzlichen Ablebens meiner geliebten G-Loomis


War da der G.Loomis schuld, oder warst eher Du das?


----------



## ulfisch

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Bisher sind noch keine negativen Posts zu finden und das MagSeal System gibts schon ein paar Jahre.
> 
> Ich bin in kürze auch mit einer MagSeal Rolle unterwegs, ich wette ich bin wieder der erste der sowas in unter 12 Monaten durchnudelt.


Wer sonst#h


----------



## Brutzlaff

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> War da der G.Loomis schuld, oder warst eher Du das?



Schwer zu sagen! Ich hab ganz normal meinen 25er Snaps geworfen und dann machte es "kransnsch"!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ups #t ; also nicht Autotür, damit die Klippe runterfallen, selber drüber stolpern.
Alles was beim Normalgebrauch zerbrezelt, ist gar nicht gut für den speziellen Rutentyp und auch nicht für den Nimbus des Vertreiber.


----------



## kommfischi

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Und zwar suche ich eine meforute, 3m optimales wg bei 20-25gr.
Wichtig wär mir eben, dass sie schnell ist und richtung spitzenbetont geht....
Da ich das ganze recht selten mache wollt ich nicht unbedingt mehr als nen hunni ausgeben...
Was ich mir herausgesucht habe:
Wft penzill seatrout
quantum magic seatrout
quantum bass basha( wahrscheinlich straff, zu straff?)
Greys gs lure
okuma rtx spin
shimano beastmaster dx 30mh
Das wären die kandidaten, vielleicht kann der ein oder andere aus Erfahrung mal kurz was zu den ruten sagen, zu aktion, schnelligkeit, rückmeldung und reales wg.
Wäre top.
meine favoriten sind die beastmaster und okuma...
Besten dank schonmal!


----------



## penny

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo, 

ich fische die genannte Beastmaster und hatte den direkten Vergleich zur Penzill, na ja zumindest im Laden. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Beastmaster deutlich straffer und auch besser ausbalanciert als die Penzill. Ich fische die Beastmaster in Kombination mit einer Stradic FJ 4000, die Kombi ist perfekt ausbalanciert und immer noch leicht genug um damit ermüdungsfrei fischen zu können. 

Die Rute lässt extrem weite Würfe zu, sie braucht allerdings auch wirklich mindestens 20gr um sich einigermassen aufzuladen, ich habe sie bis 30gr gefischt und es sind noch deutlichen Reserven nach oben vorhanden, also nichts für die leichte Fischerei. 
Die gewünschte Spitzenaktion ist auch gegeben und mit unter 200gr ist sie zudem noch recht leicht für eine Rute dieser Preisklasse#6. Zum Drillverhalten kann ich leider nichts berichten die Mefos wollten nicht so wie ich #c.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir deine Entscheidung ein wenig leichter machen.

Greetz
penny


----------



## kommfischi

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Danke schonmal für die Antwort.
Das mit dem Wg ist ja interressant, da ja shimano gerne etwas übertreibt.
Habe auch gutes über die speedmaster gelesen...
Kann denn jemand was zwischen beastmaster dx und speedmaster bx sagen?


----------



## panazonics

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich habe ne 
*Daiwa Exceler Sea Trout 1062MHFS 2tlg. 15-45g 3.15m 
*

mit semi-parabolische Aktion?! Jetzt frage ich mich wozu muss es denn unbedingt ne Spitzenaktion sein?


----------



## kommfischi

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Weil ich eigentlich nur solche ruten fische, straff und schnell....
ok eine mefo rute sollte kein knüppel sein, aber eben etwas dampf wär schon toll.
Ich habe 2 rutem mit parabolischer und semiparabolischer aktion gehabt und die sind sofort wieder weggegangen, ist eben nicht meins.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Zur Speedmaster BX H 3m und Schwestern kann ich was nach ein paar Angeleinsätzen sagen:
Wer hat sich diesen Rollenhalter und Griff nur ausgedacht? #d
z.B. hier gut zu sehen.
http://www.anglerzentrale24.de/WebR...E4F/C0A8/29B9/446F/speedmaster_bx_CU2_v11.png

Ohne neue "Begriffung" nicht wirklich das, was man sich klassisch unter eine solchen Rutenlegende vorstellt.
Der Rutenblank arbeitet sehr in der Spitze und dürfte vielen gefallen, die 3m H Version kann schon als straff gelten, gibt noch 2 mit weniger WG.


----------



## Trollegrund

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo in die Runde, zu Shimano Stöckern kann ich Erfahrungen berichten. Ich fische alle 3 Speedmaster Versionen (MH,H,XH). Aber zum Mefofischen eignet sich meiner Meinung nach wenn dann nur die MH Medium Heavy und selbst diese Rute ist für leichte Köder von Strand etwas straff und nicht super feinfühlig. Die Blanks sind leicht aber straff und arbeiten über die Spitze. Die XH fische ich viel auf Grosshecht im Bodden um schwere Köder zu werfen. Die H (Heavy) Rute bis 50g ist ein Allrounder und die MH bis 40g war mal als Meforute gedacht hat sich bei mir aber zur Traum Pilkrute im Flachwasser entwickelt. Kleine leichte Gummifische und Pilker lassen sich sehr sensibel mit der Rute führen und Doubletten von 2 je 10 Pfund Dorschen zu pumpen machen echt Spass an einer eigentlichen 40g Rute. Die H Version ist bei meinen ca. 40 Ausfahrten im Jahr immer mit dabei kommt aber nur bei starker Drift oder hoher Wassertiefe zum Einsatz da für die 50g Version durch den straffen Blank Köder bis ca.80g noch gut zu führen sind. Für den Kutter sind die Ruten alle samt sicher nichts! In 15 Jahren Mefofischerei direkt vor der Haustür kam viel Gerät zum Einsatz und zum Test. Diese Jahr haben wir die Mefosaison mitte März beendet da eine sinnvolle Verwertung der überdurchschnittlich vielen und teilweise grossen Fische nicht mehr möglich war zum verschenken töte ich keine Silberling. In der persönlich kurzen aber intensiven Mefosaison in diesem Jahr fischte ich eine Custom Coastal in 3m und bin von dem Stock begeistert. Sehr durchdachte reine Meforute, wenn man die Coastal in der Hand hat, die Verarbeitung sieht und den Stock fischt merkt man das sich Leute was dabei gedacht haben. Es gibt aber unendlich viel Gerät unendlich viele Vorlieben und Meinungen Geschmäcker und dies waren nur meine Erfahrungen. Alle 4 angesprochenen Ruten sind ihr Geld wert und haben keine Probleme oder defekte bereitet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Schreib ^ doch bitte noch mal dazu, mit welcher Speedmaster Generation du unterwegs bist. Es gab Shimano-typisch die erste no-X, die zweite AX und jetzt die dritte BX Generation, und die Unterschiede vom Rutenblank her sind schon kräftig.


----------



## Trollegrund

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Alles BX Ruten (MH,H,XH) alle in 3m


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Danke, H und XH habe ich auch. M gibts auch noch.
Kannst Du den Unterschied zwischen deiner MH und H beziffern?


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Als richtig straffe Weitwurfmaschine werfe ich mal die Yasei Aspius in 3m (WG 7-28g) in den Ring. Ist ein richtig feines Stöckchen und bereitet großen Angelspaß sowohl im Salz- als auch im Süßwasser.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Fische "reinlaufen" lassen klappt mit weicheren Ruten besser. Ich würde daher nicht unbedingt zu Zanderstöckern raten.


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Aber wer 25 Gramm Snaps (oder andere) viel fischt, wird meiner Meinung nach glücklicher mit nem etwas fasteren Taper und etwas mehr Power. Noch weit von Zanderstock entfernt, aber z. B. meine Daiwa Tournament SeaTrout 3,15 15-45 gr hat mir mittlerweile trotz des recht hoch angegebenen WGs (und man kann auch 30 Gramm noch werfen) einen für meinen Geschmack etwas zu weichen Charakter für etwas rauhere Bedingungen. Bis 22 Gramm sehr gut, aber ab 25 Gramm fühl ich mich mit ETWAS stärkeren Ruten wohler, auch was den Köderkontakt über große Distanz angeht.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Zwischen etwas "fasterer taper" und steifem Stock ist ja noch ein unterschied. Auch Ruten mit höherem Wurfgewicht müssen keine brettharten Stöcker sein.

Ein etwas weicherer Blank (nicht labbrig!) erleichtert nicht nur das reinlaufen lassen, sondern sorgt auch noch dafür dass der Haken im Drill sitzen bleibt und dauerhaftes werfen ist mit etwas parabolischeren Ruten entspannter. Man kann das ganze eben etwas entspanner Beschleunigen im Vergleich zu harten Ruten, wo man schnell durchziehen muss, um den harten Blank zu belasten.

Daiwa übertreibt bei den Wurfgewichten oftmals. Wer die 30g Köder fischt, kann da ruhig zu 50-60g max. Wurfgewichten greifen. Aber das ist auch wieder von Rute zu Rute unterschiedlich.


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Zwischen etwas "fasterer taper" und steifem Stock ist ja noch ein unterschied. Auch Ruten mit höherem Wurfgewicht müssen keine brettharten Stöcker sein.
> 
> Ein etwas weicherer Blank (nicht labbrig!) erleichtert nicht nur das reinlaufen lassen, sondern sorgt auch noch dafür dass der Haken im Drill sitzen bleibt und dauerhaftes werfen ist mit etwas parabolischeren Ruten entspannter. Man kann das ganze eben etwas entspanner Beschleunigen im Vergleich zu harten Ruten, wo man schnell durchziehen muss, um den harten Blank zu belasten.
> 
> Daiwa übertreibt bei den Wurfgewichten oftmals. Wer die 30g Köder fischt, kann da ruhig zu 50-60g max. Wurfgewichten greifen. Aber das ist auch wieder von Rute zu Rute unterschiedlich.




achso, jetzt schnall ich auch, dass du den Zanderstock in Bezug auf die genannte Aspius benannt hast. Bin da ziemlich bei Dir, aber von den üblichen verdächtigen Ruten mit Mefo Belabelung am Markt hier, die das gängige WG - Spektrum -  bis max 45 Gramm -Angabe tragen, sind eben für die harte Welle/Wind und den etwas schwereren Köder viele einen Tick zu schwach auf der Brust. Nur ein ganz bißchen. Meiner Meinung nach (zumindest, wenn 25 Gramm und mehr geworfen wird)


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich mag Daiwa Ruten sehr gerne. Im Mefo Bereich nervt es mich aber, das prinzipiell gute Ruten eben ein viel niedrigeres Wurfgewicht haben, als drauf steht.

Und noch etwas negatives, wenn man die Ruten kauft und direkt an der Belastungsgrenze fischt, dann ist so ein Rutenblank in 2 Jahren "auf".


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Fische "reinlaufen" lassen klappt mit weicheren Ruten besser. Ich würde daher nicht unbedingt zu Zanderstöckern raten.


 
 Das reinlaufen lassen funktioniert auch mit einem härteren Stöckchen wunderbar, wenn man monofil fischt...:g


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Ich will wissen was am anderen Ende los ist und da ist Geflochtene wesentlich direkter. Auch kann ich dank der Geflochtenen Schnur (die oben treibt) durchgesackte Köder wieder ein Stück anlupfen lassen und so Schnurabrieb minimieren.

Wer damit Fischen möchte - bitte. Aber mir hat das so garnicht gefallen. Da ist es dann auch egal welches Qualitätsniveau die Rolle hat, oder wie sensitiv der Blank ist. Alles vergebens.


----------



## Mefomaik

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



ajotas schrieb:


> achso, jetzt schnall ich auch, dass du den Zanderstock in Bezug auf die genannte Aspius benannt hast. Bin da ziemlich bei Dir, aber von den üblichen verdächtigen Ruten mit Mefo Belabelung am Markt hier, die das gängige WG - Spektrum -  bis max 45 Gramm -Angabe tragen, sind eben für die harte Welle/Wind und den etwas schwereren Köder viele einen Tick zu schwach auf der Brust. Nur ein ganz bißchen. Meiner Meinung nach (zumindest, wenn 25 Gramm und mehr geworfen wird)


Hallo Andreas[emoji6]


----------



## Thor2012

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich mir vor gut einem Jahr bereits eine Mefo-Rute gekauft habe, mit der ich zugegebenermaßen sehr zufrieden bin (Fenwick Momentum 3m 8-32gr. WG) ist mir neulich im hiesigen Angelgeschäft eine Westin W6 Spin ins Auge gefallen (10' bzw. 11,3' 10-40gr.WG). Dieses Stöckchen lässt mich bis heute nicht mehr los und ich habe schon viel gegoogelt, aber leider noch keine wirklichen Erfahrungsberichte über diese Marke und Rute gefunden. Gibt es hier jemanden, der darüber vielleicht seine Erfahrungen berichten kann/möchte?

Eine entsprechende Rolle hätte ich schon, obwohl ich auch da gerne für Neues zu haben wäre...preislich mal außen vorgelassen ;-)!

Gruß und Petri Heil !


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Als richtig straffe Weitwurfmaschine werfe ich mal die Yasei Aspius in 3m (WG 7-28g) in den Ring. Ist ein richtig feines Stöckchen und bereitet großen Angelspaß sowohl im Salz- als auch im Süßwasser.


Jepp, einer der besten Blank der je gebaut wurden!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich würde daher nicht unbedingt zu Zanderstöckern raten.


Die 3m ist im unterschied zu der gleichzeitigen 2.7m kein Zanderstock.
Es gibt inzwischen nun 4*Type Weiße Aspius , und 2 davon sind eben auch sehr gut auf Forellen geeignet, sofern man eine nicht so weiche Rute wünscht. 
Schnur Dyneema mit FC-Vorfach, oder noch genialer bei Monofil.


----------



## Maik-FL

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Thor2012 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nachdem ich mir vor gut einem Jahr bereits eine Mefo-Rute gekauft habe, mit der ich zugegebenermaßen sehr zufrieden bin (Fenwick Momentum 3m 8-32gr. WG) ist mir neulich im hiesigen Angelgeschäft eine Westin W6 Spin ins Auge gefallen (10' bzw. 11,3' 10-40gr.WG). Dieses Stöckchen lässt mich bis heute nicht mehr los und ich habe schon viel gegoogelt, aber leider noch keine wirklichen Erfahrungsberichte über diese Marke und Rute gefunden. Gibt es hier jemanden, der darüber vielleicht seine Erfahrungen berichten kann/möchte?
> 
> Eine entsprechende Rolle hätte ich schon, obwohl ich auch da gerne für Neues zu haben wäre...preislich mal außen vorgelassen ;-)!
> 
> Gruß und Petri Heil !




Moin,

über die Firma Westin wirst du nicht so viel finden, die gibt es noch nicht sooo lange. 
Früher wurden die Ruten unter dem Label Kinetic vertrieben, die Edge z.B. war eine beliebte und gute Meforute.

Mortiz in KaKi (da hast du sie dann wohl auch gesehen ?) führt das Programm und die hatten früher auch Kinetic.

Zur Rute selbst. Die W6 kenne ich nicht und hatte sie noch nicht in der Hand. Sie hat aber den gleichen Blank wie die ehemalige Edge 3776 und diese Rute ist keine Unbekannte.

Ich selbst fische seit Anfang des Jahres eine Westin W8 in 10' und werde diese Rute nicht wieder her geben. Verarbeitung, Gewicht und Wurfeigenschaften sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben.

Wenn dir die W6 gefällt und beim Probewedeln einen guten Eindruck hinterlässt dann kauf sie dir einfach. Auf Erfahrungsberichte zu warten dürfe dich nicht weiter bringen, dafür sind die Ruten einfach noch zu selten am Wasser vertreten.

Gruß 
Maik


----------



## Thor2012

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Maik-FL schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> über die Firma Westin wirst du nicht so viel finden, die gibt es noch nicht sooo lange.
> Früher wurden die Ruten unter dem Label Kinetic vertrieben, die Edge z.B. war eine beliebte und gute Meforute.
> 
> Mortiz in KaKi (da hast du sie dann wohl auch gesehen ?) führt das Programm und die hatten früher auch Kinetic.
> 
> Zur Rute selbst. Die W6 kenne ich nicht und hatte sie noch nicht in der Hand. Sie hat aber den gleichen Blank wie die ehemalige Edge 3776 und diese Rute ist keine Unbekannte.
> 
> Ich selbst fische seit Anfang des Jahres eine Westin W8 in 10' und werde diese Rute nicht wieder her geben. Verarbeitung, Gewicht und Wurfeigenschaften sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben.
> 
> Wenn dir die W6 gefällt und beim Probewedeln einen guten Eindruck hinterlässt dann kauf sie dir einfach. Auf Erfahrungsberichte zu warten dürfe dich nicht weiter bringen, dafür sind die Ruten einfach noch zu selten am Wasser vertreten.
> 
> Gruß
> Maik




Hi Maik,
ja vielen Dank für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort.  Zugegeben habe ich die Rute (noch) nicht bei Moritz in Kaki gesehen, sondern in HB, kaufen werde ich sie aber dennoch dort, weil sie 40 Euro günstiger ist und ich an den WE's immer in der Nähe bin. Ich würde auch gerne die 11,3' Variante mal in die Hände nehmen, aber die ist leider nicht da :-(  ! Mal schauen, ich warte da noch auf einen Rückruf ;-).

Gruß Jan


----------



## brian griffin

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moinmoin,
bin neu hier im Forum, und habe kürzlich das MefoAngeln von der Küste für mich entdeckt. Habs schon paarmal gemacht jetzt, in der Flensburger Förde, jedoch noch mit unprofessioneller Ausrüstung. Und zwar habe ich einfach meine Black Master Jiggerspin 8-35g 2,7m benutzt.
Was genau wären jetzt die Vorteile einer speziellen Meerforellenrute? Also was kann die besser, als meine?
Würde mich im gleichen Zuge auch über Kaufempfehlungen für Ruten/Rolle-Kombis freuen, wäre bereit, wenns damit dann wirklich besser, leichter und erfolgreicher geht 100-150EUR auszugeben.
Vielen Dank schonmal für alle Antworten


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo und willkommen im Anglerboard,

wir Meerforellenangler haben uns nicht nur mit dem Mefo-Virus , sondern meistens auch mit dem teuren "Highendtackle" Virus angesteckt. Es ist nicht schwer, mehrere tausend Euro für eine Meerforellenausrüstung auszugeben.(Markenwathose + Watjacke + Watschuhe sind die ersten 1k€ weg usw.).
Wenn du mit deiner Rute entspannt über mehrer Stunden fischen kannst und Mefoblinker bis max. 25g sich gut werfen lassen, dann würde ich mir mehr Gedanken über die Rolle machen. Es ist zum Fang der Meerforelle nicht nötig eine z.B. Hardy Graphite SeaTrout zu kaufen, obwohl:k. Eine gute Rolle ist bei der Meerforellenfischerei meiner Ansicht nach viel wichtiger als eine Rute. Sie sollte salzwasserfest, leichtgängig und robust sein und eine absolut ruckelfreie Bremse besitzen. Meerforellenruten sind in der Regel auf Wurfweite und Leichtigkeit ausgelegt, um Blinker/Wobbler zwischen 5g und 25g zu werfen. Aber wenn du mit deiner Rute 7 Meter weniger Wurfweite schaffst, ist den Meerforellen in der Regel egal, da sich die meisten Mefos eher in Ufernähe aufhalten.
Eine schöne Rolle die ich absoltut empfehlen kann: Daiwa Caldia, obwohl die Shimano Fireblood oder besser die Stella...:k Mich hat halt der "Highendtackle" Virus auch erwischt#h


----------



## brian griffin

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ok, danke schomal.  Den Highend-Tackle-Virus kann ich mir leider nicht leisten  Fische jetzt mit einer Daiwa Laguna 3000, ist halt schon relativ günstig gewesen, weiß nicht ob die das Salzwasser so gut abkann... Gibts da denn was gutes an Rollen unter 100EUR, was da besser zurechtkommt, und dazu ne schön feine Bremse hat und so? Bei den vielen verschiedenen Anbietern mit den 1000 verschiedenen Ruten und Rollen steig ich einfach nicht durch...


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Spro Zalt Arc oder Daiwa Freams.


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der* Daiwa** Freams?
*Höre das erste Mal von der Rolle. Bis auf das Gewicht scheint die Rolle ja ganz ordentlich zu sein..


----------



## Mefomaik

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Penn Slammer 360 Preis haltbarkeit/robustheit wohl unschlagbar!


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der* Daiwa** Freams?
> *Höre das erste Mal von der Rolle. Bis auf das Gewicht scheint die Rolle ja ganz ordentlich zu sein..



Ich habe die Daiwa Freams seit mittlerweile ca. 1 Jahr im Einsatz beim Küstenspinnen auf Dorsch und Mefo. Bisher tut sie klaglos, was sie soll...auch Tauchbäder konnten ihr nix anhaben. Gute Schnurverlegung, gute Bremse. Also für mich eine klare Empfehlung.


----------



## kommfischi

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Dem kann ich so nur zustimmen!


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Meine neue MeFo-Rute ist aus Japan eingetroffen. Eine Graphitleader Argento Super. 2,92 m, 135 g, Wurfgewicht 5 - 28 g. In Kombination mit der Stella 4000 XG eine perfekte Sympiose. Sie wird meine Allroundrute in Ergänzung zu meinen 3 Daiko Artesano Castasia. Wie sie sich am Wasser bewährt, das wird sie demnächst beweisen müssen :k


----------



## ostsee_wurm23

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Meine neue Rute wartet auch auf ihren Einsatz. Habe ebenfall eine Japanrute 
Es ist die Daiwa Morethan AGS 92L (WADING COMMANDER). Die bringt nur 116 gr. dank der Carbonringe auf die Waage. Als Rolle werde ich eine Certate 2506H nutzen. Aber es dauert noch, da in MV ja leider noch Schonzeit ist :-(


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Wenn die ankommt, schau mal ob Japan oder Taiwan drauf steht. Schätze mal letzteres.


----------



## ostsee_wurm23

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Auf der Certate 2506H steht auf dem Rollenfuß Made in Japan.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Meinte die Rute. Das die Rolle aus JP kommt weiss ich und wird von Daiwa auch kommuniziert.


----------



## ostsee_wurm23

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hast Recht, die Rute ist nicht aus japanischer Produktion. Es steht Made in Thailand auf der Rute.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Macht sie aber auch nicht schlechter. Sind Japan Materialen verbaut, aber eben in Thailand. Bei mir kommt demnächst wohl auch eine neue Morethan. Ebenfalls aus Thailan/Taiwan...

Die AGS JP Dinger sind nett, aber für meine Angelei zu leicht.


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

So, gestern mal etwas in Ka-Ki ausgetobt. 
Für die etwas windigere Zeit die ja anscheinend langsam immer mehr vorherrscht. Da wird es mit der Fliegenrute schwierig. 

Der Berater für die Rolle war auch mal cool. Johannis Dietel! :m

Heute auch gleich am Wasser getestet. Was soll ich sagen, echt genialer Stock. 
Die ganze Kombi wiegt so gut wie nichts und hat echt Feuer.

Geworfen habe ich sie mit einem 7g Stripper, direkt in den Wind und dabei kamen schon gute 20m raus. Mit einem 25g Snaps waren da schon 50 - 60m drin. Und bei normalen Bedingungen kratze ich betimmt an der 100m Marke. Mit dem Wind hatte ich Angst das meine 150m Power Pro nicht reichen. |rolleyes

Rute: Savage Gear Custom Coastal 12 -40g
Rolle: Stradic CI4+ 4000FA
Schnur: 13er Power Pro


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Und, hat er dir bei der Beratung auch alternative Modelle, von z.B. von Spro oder Mitchell gezeigt?


----------



## spöket308

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

@Bellyfisher,

die Rute muss man anders präsentieren:m.
Mehr Licht und Meer-Fisch!

Bin ganz bei Dir, es ist eine wirklich sehr ausgewogene Rute, perfekt für die Küste.


----------



## Trollegrund

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Schöner Stock, wirft von ganz allein. Und Fische fängt er auch [emoji16]


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

#6 ...ganz doll, die Rute! :m

 habe ich auch schon direkt vor Ort bestaunen dürfen. Aber anner BeastMaster bleibt auch ab und an was hängen.

 Schöne Grüße an euch.


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

ach jetzt rückt ihr damit raus das ihr die Rute habt. #t
Und ich google mir die Finger nach erfahrungsberichten wund. 

Aber ich hätte ja auch fragen können.

stimmt, die Rute muss nach dem einweihen, mit Fisch, mal ein richtiges shooting genießen.:m

Nein er hat mir keine andere alternative angeboten, hatte ihn ja auch nach ner 4000er Shimano Rolle gefragt. da ich damit immer gut gefahren bin und super zufrieden war.
Spro hatte ich schon in verschiedenen Ausführungen und stellte mich nicht zufrieden, aber das ist ja bekanntlich geschmackssache. 

Die Rute ist nach der Iron Feather II eine der weingen Meforuten die mich in Form, Aktion und reis/Leistungsverhältnis überzeugt haben.


----------



## fischhändler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo Mefo Volk,
ich suche ne Chronos PI11
wer hat noch so ne Rolle?
Die 3500 waäre mein Wunschkandidat.
oder ne gute alternative?


----------



## Dermeineeine

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo liebe Mefo-Freunde,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Einsteiger- Meforute.
Ich habe in diesem Trööt die letzten Seiten gewälzt, aber irgendwie fühle ich in dem Rutenwald etwas überfordert. Quasi sehe ich die passende Rute vor lauter Ruten nicht...
Könnt ihr erfahrenen Mefo-Profis vielleicht einen Tipp an die Hand geben?
Die Aktion ist mir egal, bzw. ich habe keine Präferenzen ob Spitzenaktion oder Semi-parabolisch. Hauptsache die Rückmeldung passt.
Länge und Wurfgewicht, da vertraue ich ganz auf eure Empfehlung.
Preis um die 100€. Darf auch was mehr sein.
Wenn einer von euch das passende Schmuckstück aus Privatbeständen abzugeben hätte, wäre ich ggfs auch nicht abgeneigt.
Vielen Dank vorab für eure Empfehlungen!


----------



## Mefomaik

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Für diese Preisrichtung würde ich mir definitiv die hier holen: http://www.angelplatz.de/--ad0109?referer=froogle&gclid=Cj0KEQiAhuSzBRDBoZfG56bK9-YBEiQARiPcZWtTz3ocaP8Fo5t9L-6XdZ-wbO51QAD5GEE1PSVUkEAaAgDk8P8HAQ

Bis 20 g Blinker top!

Aber du wirst eh viele unterschiedliche Meinungen hören...


----------



## dorschjaeger75

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Mefomaik schrieb:


> Für diese Preisrichtung würde ich mir definitiv die hier holen: http://www.angelplatz.de/--ad0109?referer=froogle&gclid=Cj0KEQiAhuSzBRDBoZfG56bK9-YBEiQARiPcZWtTz3ocaP8Fo5t9L-6XdZ-wbO51QAD5GEE1PSVUkEAaAgDk8P8HAQ
> 
> Bis 20 g Blinker top!
> 
> Aber du wirst eh viele unterschiedliche Meinungen hören...


Moinsen! !!
Dem schließe ich mich an!!
MEHR Rute wirst Du für DAS Geld schwer finden!!


----------



## Dermeineeine

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Danke Jungs, das ist doch schon mal eindeutig.
Hat noch jemand ne Idee?

Es ist ja noch bisschen Luft im Budget. Und für ein Sahne Stück geht auch noch mehr


----------



## schmidti0007

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

hallo ich bin auch neu hier und hätte mal eine frage.

ich habe mir Die Rute geholt 

http://www.angelplatz.de/--ad0109?referer=froogle&gclid=Cj0KEQiAhuSzBRDBoZfG56bK9-YBEiQARiPcZWtTz3ocaP8Fo5t9L-6XdZ-wbO51QAD5GEE1PSVUkEAaAgDk8P8HAQ

und die Rolle

http://www.angelplatz.de/shimano-stradic-ci4-4000-fa--ro0179

ist das eine gute Kombi oder eher nicht?

Ich war vorher noch nie auf MEFO und wollte es endlich mal Probieren :-D

vielleicht hat ja noch irgendwer weitere Tipps für Mich..

mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Meefo 46

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin .

Ist eine Meeforute also nicht verkehrt,

der 2.linke ist aber nicht ok.

Wenn die Rolle eine entsprechende größe hat je nach 

Hersteller 2500 .4000 und eine entsprechende schnur drauf 

alles gut.

Nu mußt du nur noch Fangen Petri-Heil.

Gruss Jochen.


----------



## schmidti0007

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Danke Meefo46 das du mich drauf hingewisen hast, habe so eben den Link geändert :-D

ja schnur wollte ich wenn dann geflochtene nehmen 0.12mm..
und ja Nur noch Fangen ist glaube ich leichter gesagt als Getan :-D


----------



## Meefo 46

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin

Na paßt doch mit der Rolle und die schnur ich fische zur zeit

Power pro in Rot und Gelb.

Im moment läuft es an der Küste vor Fehmarn gut also los.#6


----------



## schmidti0007

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ja erstmal muss ich mir schnur drauf machen lassen, und werde vllt erst nächstes jahr los ziehen ab 4.1:-D.


----------



## AlexAstloch

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Fische ebenfalls die Exceler Seatrout! 
Allerdings mit der SPRO Salt Arctic. Auch nach langem Fischen tut mir der Rücken nicht weh, da sie sehr gut abstrahiert ist. 
Für die Ostsee würde ich aber zu einem .15er Geflecht raten, da die Muschelbänke der Schnur einiges abverlangen!

Wie bereits erwähnt liegt das ideale Wurfgewicht bei 20g


----------



## dorschjaeger75

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Dermeineeine schrieb:


> Danke Jungs, das ist doch schon mal eindeutig.
> Hat noch jemand ne Idee?
> 
> Es ist ja noch bisschen Luft im Budget. Und für ein Sahne Stück geht auch noch mehr


Mit der Daiwa Exceler hast Du schon echt ne TOP Rute in der Preisklasse! !
Du könntest Dir z.B. noch die Shimano Beastmaster 3m M oder MH und die Balzer IM12 Seatrout anschauen. Aber ob die besser als die Daiwa sind? ? Naja ich weiß nicht !!
Wenn Du nen "Sahne Stück " haben möchtest, solltest Du schon in die Richtung  Greys Prowla Platinum specialist II Seatrout oder Shimano Speedmaster 3m MH schauen . Da bist Du dann aber auch in der 150-200€ Klasse.


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



AlexAstloch schrieb:


> Fische ebenfalls die Exceler Seatrout!
> Allerdings mit der SPRO Salt Arctic. Auch nach langem Fischen tut mir der Rücken nicht weh, da sie sehr gut abstrahiert ist.
> Für die Ostsee würde ich aber zu einem .15er Geflecht raten, da die Muschelbänke der Schnur einiges abverlangen!
> 
> Wie bereits erwähnt liegt das ideale Wurfgewicht bei 20g


0,12er oder 0,15er macht keinen wirklichen Unterschied wenn man Kontakt mit Muscheln hat.Kommt im Drill auch eher selten bis nie vor zumindest bei mir nicht.0,12er 0,13er sind schon gängige Durchmesser die gefischt werden.Dann doch lieber bisschen Fluorocarbon oder Mono vorschalten.


----------



## großer Däne

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo 

Ich wünsche allen ein erfolgreiches 2016.

In diesem Jahr will ich mich dem Meerforellenangeln in der Ostsee versuchen. Nun muss eine Meerforellenrute und Rolle her.Umso mehr ich in der Suche lese,verliere ich den Überblick anhand der vielen Ruten.Nun meine Frage.Fischt jemand die 
*Westin Dynamic Spin 10' MH 3,00m 10- 40g Seatrout Special?Ich will dazu die SPRO Zalt Arc XS Tuff Body 7300 kaufen.*

*Was haltet Ihr von dieser Combi?Kann mann damit Spiros werfen und eventuell vom Ufer auf Dorsch mit Gummi fischen? 
*



MfG großer Däne #h


----------



## großer Däne

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich grabs nochmal aus.Fischt niemand diese Rute?

_*Westin Dynamic Spin 10' MH 3,00m 10- 40g Seatrout Special

MfG großer Däne |kopfkrat
*_


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die Rolle ist mit der Zalt Arc top, mehr an durabler Mechanik gibts nicht und schon gar nicht für das kleine Geld.

Bei der Rute mit gesenkten 140+ bist du in einem Preisbereich, der reiche Auswahl bietet und auch für einen echten Vorortbesuch bei einem Händler ausreicht, da kann man kaufen und abhandeln, was einem wirklich beim Begrabbeln gefällt.


----------



## zulu1024

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



großer Däne schrieb:


> Ich grabs nochmal aus.Fischt niemand diese Rute?
> 
> _*Westin Dynamic Spin 10' MH 3,00m 10- 40g Seatrout Special
> 
> MfG großer Däne |kopfkrat
> *_



Ich bestelle sie mir nächste Woche zusammen mit der Sportex carat spin 28g. Mal schauen für welche ich mich entscheiden werde...


----------



## zulu1024

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



großer Däne schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich wünsche allen ein erfolgreiches 2016.
> 
> In diesem Jahr will ich mich dem Meerforellenangeln in der Ostsee versuchen. Nun muss eine Meerforellenrute und Rolle her.Umso mehr ich in der Suche lese,verliere ich den Überblick anhand der vielen Ruten.Nun meine Frage.Fischt jemand die
> *Westin Dynamic Spin 10' MH 3,00m 10- 40g Seatrout Special?Ich will dazu die SPRO Zalt Arc XS Tuff Body 7300 kaufen.*
> 
> *Was haltet Ihr von dieser Combi?Kann mann damit Spiros werfen und eventuell vom Ufer auf Dorsch mit Gummi fischen?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> MfG großer Däne #h



Die Zalt Arc ist Super, ich habe eine 745 und die letzten 2 Jahre Regelmäßig an der Küste oder auch aufm Kutter eingesetzt. Hat 2 Vollbäder hinter sich und läuft Trotzdem noch. In der Preisklasse ist es für mich die Beste Rolle für Salzwasser. Evtl. die 740 nehmen, da 5cm mehr pro Kurbelumdrehung eingeholt werden und das mehr an Gewicht nicht auffällt. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, dann im Laden mal die Kombi wegen Kopflastigkeit checken.


----------



## großer Däne

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo zulu 1024

Berichte dann mal für welche Rute Du dich entschieden  hast.


----------



## zulu1024

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich werde berichten, es ist noch eine 3. im bunde. Die westin w4. Die 3m  und 3,30m für sbiro werde ich mir mal ansehen.


----------



## zulu1024

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Mein Händler des Vertauens hat beide Westin Ruten gerade nicht da, aber nachbestellt. Ich soll nächste Woche noch mal durchrufen. Die Sache mit der Bambarda Rute hat sich erledigt. Bin jetzt relativ günstig zu einer Savage Gear Parabellum CC in 3,45m gekommen. Müsste Spätestens mitte nächster Woche da sein. Aber ich bin zuversichtlich das sie mir gefallen wird. Ich habe schon die Parabellum CC in 307, 9-32. Die finde ich sogar so gut, dass ich mir eine 2. bestellen werde, als Backup. Wenn man nur eine Rute für die Küste braucht, dann ist sie vielleicht eine Nummer zu leicht. Bedient das Köderspektrum von 16-20g sehr gut, ist gut ausbalanciert mit einer 3000 Ballistic ex und hat eine Gute Aktion und Rückstellvermögen und man kommt gut auf Weite. Einizger Nachteil ist die Verarbeitung: Lacknasen und Kleberreste an den Ringen/Ringeinlagen. Sieht unschön aus aber mindert nicht die Funktionalität. Die Westin und die Sportex, die ich ins Auge gefast haben, sollen dann 25-28g Köder bedienen.


----------



## Lachsauge

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin Zusammen,

 wollt auch mal meinen "Senf" dazugeben:

 Rute: Sportex Carat Spin CS 3,30m

 Rolle: Shimano Twin Power 4000 HG


----------



## zulu1024

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



lachsauge schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> wollt auch mal meinen "Senf" dazugeben:
> 
> Rute: Sportex Carat Spin CS 3,30m
> 
> Rolle: Shimano Twin Power 4000 HG



Ich warte gerade auf die CS 3052, also 3,05. Mit 186g ist die 3,30 zeimlich leicht, wie schaut es mit der Balance in Kombination mit Rolle aus? Konntest du sie schon fischen? Verkraftet sie wirklich 28g Blinker oder sogar 30g?? Auf Youtube gibt´s ein Video, wo sie doch ziemlich viel Aktion zeigt, also evtl. doch nicht so viel Wurfgewicht verträgt.  An der Rute hängt da ne Tica TG 3000, die 425g wiegt. Wäre schon ziemlich viel um die Rute in Balance zu bringen.

Grüße und Petri damit


----------



## Lachsauge

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



zulu1024 schrieb:


> Ich warte gerade auf die CS 3052, also 3,05. Mit 186g ist die 3,30 zeimlich leicht, wie schaut es mit der Balance in Kombination mit Rolle aus? Konntest du sie schon fischen? Verkraftet sie wirklich 28g Blinker oder sogar 30g?? Auf Youtube gibt´s ein Video, wo sie doch ziemlich viel Aktion zeigt, also evtl. doch nicht so viel Wurfgewicht verträgt. An der Rute hängt da ne Tica TG 3000, die 425g wiegt. Wäre schon ziemlich viel um die Rute in Balance zu bringen.
> 
> Grüße und Petri damit


 
 Die schwersten Kunstköder in meiner Mefobox,haben ein Gewicht von 25gr.und die werden nur selten gefischt.
 Alles andere mußt Du selbst ausprobieren,dazu kann ich nichts sagen.

 Petri


----------



## zulu1024

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



lachsauge schrieb:


> Die schwersten Kunstköder in meiner Mefobox,haben ein Gewicht von 25gr.und die werden nur selten gefischt.
> Alles andere mußt Du selbst ausprobieren,dazu kann ich nichts sagen.
> 
> Petri



Warum hast du dir dann die Rute mit der hohen Wurfgewichtsangabe geholt? Soll kein Bashing sein, aber da gibt es doch sicherlich passendere Stöcker. Ich denke mal das Sportex das Wurfgewicht schon korrekt angibt und nicht so sehr überzeichnet wie Daiwa bei einigen Ruten...aber ich weiß es eben nicht und wollte deswegen fragen. Zu Balance kannst du auch nicht sagen oder wie sie sich mit 25g Snaps fischt?


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

...die sportex carat spin fischt sich auch mit leichten ködern ausgezeichnet- das hat nicht immer unbedingt mit der wurfgewichtsangabe zu tun...


----------



## zulu1024

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Na immerhin schon mal eine Aussage, die ich entlocken konnte  hast du die Rute? Ich habe zu viele Ruten für das 20g Spektrum und darunter. Aber eine die mit 25-30g zurecht kommt brauche ich noch, dass habe ich heute wieder gemerkt...

Edit: Bin auch offen für andere Vorschläge oder Empfehlungen. 250€ sind die Schmerzgrenze


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

...wir fischen die alte Tiboron- die hat mit 25 oder 30 gr genauso kein Problem wie mit leichten Ködern. Die cs fischt unser dritter Mann. Ich frag ihn mal wie es mit 25-30gr aussieht.


----------



## Mefomaik

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Davon abgesehen das man 25-30 g äußerst selten braucht kann ich die Greys Prowla Specialist Seatrout empfehlen,die hat bissl mehr Dampf!grade die 25 g kannst du damit voll durchziehen!Sollte um die 200Euro kosten...









LG Maik


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

...das ging schneller als gedacht- ohne Sorge auch 25-30 gr...


----------



## zulu1024

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Mehr als 25g Nutze ich ja auch nicht, außer einen 28g Gno, der auch mal einen Gramm mehr auf den Rippen haben kann  Meine 30er Snaps nutze ich eigntlich nur noch zum Heringsangeln als Endgewicht  es sei denn die Welle ist zu brutal, dann kommt er auch in die Brandung oder vom Belly/Kutter. Die Greys habe ich vor ein paar Monaten verkauft... Ich kam damit nicht auf weite. 22-25g waren mit Ihr Optimal. Aber sie war mir Spitzenbetont und hat sich nach meinem empfinden nicht richtig aufladen können. Wie gesagt, ich kam nicht auf weite. Mit einer Greys GS Lure 15-40 kam ich weiter und selbst mit einer Jenzi Tycoon Spin in 2,70, aber die waren beide zu Steif und letztere zu Kopflastig. Morgen kommt die Sportex an, aber testen kann ich wohl frühestens am Wochenende. Ansonsten wollte ich mir auch noch die Westin W4 anschauen, wenn sie denn mal verfügbar ist. Ich weiß das weite nicht alles ist, aber bei 25g muss doch mehr gehen.


----------



## Mefomaik

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Alles Geschmackssache,ich hatte davor ne Daiwa Tournament S die hat sich auch besser aufgeladen,war mir aber etwas zu weich!mag es nicht wenn beim einhollen durch druck des köders sich die Spitze zu sehr mitbiegt so wie bei den meisten porabolischen Mefo- Ruten die ich kenne!

Wichtig ist wohl auch das die Rute ordentlich mitarbeitet beim drill und das tut sie ganz gut!

Tja es gibt soviele schöne Ruten,im enddefekt muss jeder die richtige/n für sich persönlich finden!

Wäre ja auch langweilig wenn jeder das gleiche tackle hat


----------



## zulu1024

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die Daiwa hatte ich gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm! Aber das klingt eher nach meinem Geschmack. Mist, die gab es bei Gerlinger im Abverkauf für 199... Bei der Greys hatte ich den selben Eindruck wie du von der Daiwa, nur das sich bei mir die Spitze übertrieben gewedelt hatte|supergri In einem Blog sah das so gut aus, wie die Rute sich aufgeladen hat-sehr Parabolisch. Aber vielleicht hat der Mensch/Model in der Abendsonne auch eine völlig andere Rute als die Propagierte...


----------



## Mefomaik

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Vielleicht mal als Tipp,wenn man eine "härtere" Rute hat die sich schwerer auflädt gibt es 2 möglichkeiten das zu unterstützen:

1.einfach den blinker etwas tiefer hängen lassen beim werfen,

2. oder einmal den blinker kurz nach hinten in Wasser "ablegen"

Das erste hat bei Mir immer geklappt wenn ich extrem weit werfen wollte!


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Wenn du auch "Vollkanne-Gegen-Den-Wind-25 Gramm-oder auch mal 28 Gramm-Werfer bist":

nimm auch nicht die Daiwa Tournament....die ist nicht schlecht, wird dich aber nicht ganz zufriedenstellen.

Sportex Hyperion HP 3152 ist da super. Der Blank ist echt ne Wucht und auch nicht zu kräftig für Mefo. Aber kauf sie nicht für die aktuellen Preise.....warte auf Ausverkauf...nicht alle Ruten sind bei dieser Serie 100 % im Finish verarbeitet (Ringbindungslack mit kleinsten Luftbläschen und kleinen Lacknasen). Ich hab sie für ca 250 € bekommen...da kann man zuschlagen. Fast alle Ruten am Markt sind überzeichnet. Die meisten (trotz nominell höherer Angabe) haben ihr WG-Optimum bei 20-22 Gramm, die wenigsten fühlen sich bei 25 oder mehr und Volle-Kanne ohne Zweifel souverän an.


----------



## #AngelMicha

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo Leute,

werde im April eine Woche zum Mefofischen nach Kappeln bzw. an die Flensburger Förde fahren.
Das ist mein erstes Mal "so richtig" auf Mefo und ich möchte mir spezielles Tackle zulegen.
Die Rolle hab ich schon :m 
Es ist eine Stradic FK 3000 HG.

Nun die Frage zu den Ruten... Ich weiß nicht was 

Hab schon echt viel durchgelesen... so seit ca. 2 Monaten in diverse Foren...
Zum ersten die Diskussion über die Länge...
Mindestens 3 Meter oder reichen 2,70???
Als Köder kommen Klassiker (Spöket, Snaps, Gno, Boss) von 17-25g zum Einsatz.

Vielleicht möchte ich abends auch von Ufer einen Dorsch auf Gummi verhaften. (Vielleicht kann mir jemand nicht Hinweise auf die gängigsten gewichte für die Jigs geben)#6

Kämpfe noch mit mir wegen der Preisklasse...

Finde eigentlich die WFT PENZILL SEATROUT III 8-42g recht interessant... Aber man hört immer nix, was einen so richtig vom Hocker reißt, obwohl die Penzills ja generell gute Ruten sind.|kopfkrat
Alternativ die Exceller Seatrout 15-45g... die ja recht oft empfohlen wird. Weiß nur nicht ob sie zu meinem Köderspektrum passt.
Es wäre cool wenn mir jemand zu den Ruten einen Optimalen WG Bereich nennen könnte.

Wenn jetzt natürlich jemand sagt " Junge.. unter 100 € brauchst du gar nicht anfangen weil alles zu schwer und kopflastig ist" dann bin ich auch bereit etwas mehr zu Zahlen.. Limit wären ca.170 € Wohne allerdings in Hannover und komme somit nicht regelmäßig zum Angeln auf die Silberbarren. 1x bis 2x im Jahr ca. ne Woche hatt ich schon vor  

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe #6


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die Exceler ist extrem weich. Für mich wär die garnichts. Maximale Wurfgewicht wird sich irgendwo bei der Hälfte des angegeben Gewichts abspielen.

Ich bin ein Fan von 3,3m Ruten. Allerdings Fische ich damit auch immer mit Springerfliege und durch die Länge kann ich mein 1,2m Vorfach bequem werfen ohne den Knoten durch die Ringe zu ziehen. Der nötige Albrightknoten (von wegen kein Kraut einsammeln) geht nämlich nicht so gut durch die Ringe.

2,7m gehen auch noch grade, sieht man aber dann doch eher selten.

Als Orientierungshilfe: Eine 3,10-3,25m Rute mit einem optimalen Wurfgewicht von 18-35 Gramm stellt einen guten Allrounder für die Ostsee dar, mit dem du (relativ) Wetter unabhängig gut auf Mefo und Dorsch Angeln kannst.

Wetter ist nämlich so eine Sache, wenn du die Woche ein bisschen Welle hast und du kommst nur mit 7-15g Ködern an, könnte es schlimmsten Fall unfischbar sein.

Der Blank: Er sollte schon etwas weicher sein, damit man den ganzen Tag "entspannt" Werfen kann. Die extrem schnellen Blanks wollen nämlich auch schnell beschleunigt werden, das wird schon schnell ziemlich unangenehm. Allerdings haben es einige Hersteller (sowohl Daiwa, als auch Sportex und Westin/Kinetic) auch ziemlich übertrieben mit der Weichheit und absolute Labberstöche gebaut. Ausserdem "kämpft" eine Mefo hauptsächlich durch Kopfschütteln und Bocken, statt durch lange Fluchten.

Gno ist mein Lieblingsköder. Schau dir statt dem Spöket mal die Gladsax Wobbler an. Die gehen etwas tiefer runter und lassen sich etwas schneller führen. Für mich persönlich ist der Spöket garnichts, auch scheint die zeit vom dem Ding an der Küste vorbei zu sein. Sieht man eher selten.

Ebenfalls top, der Kinetic/Westin Salty.

Springerfliege Polar Magnus und eine schwarze Variante (die wird dann auch ordentlich Dorsch bringen).

Kauf weniger Köder, dafür aber noch extra Drillinge (Owner ST-BC größe 4 und tausche vor dem Fischen jeden (!) Haken aus. Nach dem Fischen Köder abspülen und Haken vor dem Fischen überprüfen, wenn nicht perfekt, austauschen. Hoher Verschleiss, aber geht leider nicht anders).

Bei den Farben sollten Kupfer, Schwarz/Rot (wirklich nicht zu unterschätzen, auch wenn es eine "Standardempfehlung" ist) und Blau/Silber auf jedenfall dabei sein.

Und bzgl. FC Vorfach, Stärke 28 bei leichten Ködern und ohne Springerfliege und 35iger bei schweren Ködern und Springerfliege. Kauf das (leider teure) von Gamakatsu.


----------



## zulu1024

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



ajotas schrieb:


> Wenn du auch "Vollkanne-Gegen-Den-Wind-25 Gramm-oder auch mal 28 Gramm-Werfer bist":
> 
> nimm auch nicht die Daiwa Tournament....die ist nicht schlecht, wird dich aber nicht ganz zufriedenstellen.
> 
> Sportex Hyperion HP 3152 ist da super. Der Blank ist echt ne Wucht und auch nicht zu kräftig für Mefo. Aber kauf sie nicht für die aktuellen Preise.....warte auf Ausverkauf...nicht alle Ruten sind bei dieser Serie 100 % im Finish verarbeitet (Ringbindungslack mit kleinsten Luftbläschen und kleinen Lacknasen). Ich hab sie für ca 250 € bekommen...da kann man zuschlagen. Fast alle Ruten am Markt sind überzeichnet. Die meisten (trotz nominell höherer Angabe) haben ihr WG-Optimum bei 20-22 Gramm, die wenigsten fühlen sich bei 25 oder mehr und Volle-Kanne ohne Zweifel souverän an.



Auch die Sportex CS3052 ist überzeichnet. Vielleicht wäre die 40g Version besser geeigent... Habe eben mal trocken in der Stube gewedelt. Bis zu einem gewissen Grad semiparabolisch, bei mehr Last dann bis zum Handteil. Vom Gefühl her dürften 25g das maximum sein. Aber ich werde sie trotzdem behalten, weil es eigentlich eine Rute nach meinem Geschmack ist. 2 kleine Mankos: Nur Stofffutteral und das Griffstück könnte fü mich einen ticken länger sein. Beim Auspacken fällt gleich das Schwere Heck auf. Aber dafür ist sie mit einer 3000er Caldia super ausbalanciert. Für viele meiner Rute ist die Caldia schon zu leicht und diese sind dann zu Kopflastig. Hier haut es erstmalig hin. Ich werde sie deswegen totzdem behalten. Gerade für den Kurs von 230e. Meine erste Sportex und ich bin hin und weg )) Die Hyperion ist mir gerade wirklich zu teuer. Ich habe sie aber nun auf dem Schirm  Nächste Woche schaue ich mir die Westin W und Dynamic Spin an.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



zulu1024 schrieb:


> Nur Stofffutteral und das Griffstück könnte fü mich einen ticken länger sein.



Wozu? Damit du in den Watklamotten hängenbleibst?


----------



## zulu1024

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



#AngelMicha schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> werde im April eine Woche zum Mefofischen nach Kappeln bzw. an die Flensburger Förde fahren.
> Das ist mein erstes Mal "so richtig" auf Mefo und ich möchte mir spezielles Tackle zulegen.
> Die Rolle hab ich schon :m
> Es ist eine Stradic FK 3000 HG.
> 
> Nun die Frage zu den Ruten... Ich weiß nicht was
> 
> Hab schon echt viel durchgelesen... so seit ca. 2 Monaten in diverse Foren...
> Zum ersten die Diskussion über die Länge...
> Mindestens 3 Meter oder reichen 2,70???
> Als Köder kommen Klassiker (Spöket, Snaps, Gno, Boss) von 17-25g zum Einsatz.
> 
> Vielleicht möchte ich abends auch von Ufer einen Dorsch auf Gummi verhaften. (Vielleicht kann mir jemand nicht Hinweise auf die gängigsten gewichte für die Jigs geben)#6
> 
> Kämpfe noch mit mir wegen der Preisklasse...
> 
> Finde eigentlich die WFT PENZILL SEATROUT III 8-42g recht interessant... Aber man hört immer nix, was einen so richtig vom Hocker reißt, obwohl die Penzills ja generell gute Ruten sind.|kopfkrat
> Alternativ die Exceller Seatrout 15-45g... die ja recht oft empfohlen wird. Weiß nur nicht ob sie zu meinem Köderspektrum passt.
> Es wäre cool wenn mir jemand zu den Ruten einen Optimalen WG Bereich nennen könnte.
> 
> Wenn jetzt natürlich jemand sagt " Junge.. unter 100 € brauchst du gar nicht anfangen weil alles zu schwer und kopflastig ist" dann bin ich auch bereit etwas mehr zu Zahlen.. Limit wären ca.170 € Wohne allerdings in Hannover und komme somit nicht regelmäßig zum Angeln auf die Silberbarren. 1x bis 2x im Jahr ca. ne Woche hatt ich schon vor
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe #6



Ich hatte mal die Pencill Seatrout 2. Eigentlich kein Schlechter Stock, aber die Ringe ("elektro polierter Edelstahl") gehen absolut gar nicht für Geflecht, es sei denn du nutzt Monofile. Hat mir oft genug die Schnur aufgeraut (Daiwa 8braid 0,12 und 0,14) was auch mehrmals zum Köderverlust durchabriss geführt hat.es hat dann einfach Peng gemacht und der Blinker ist mit 2m Schnur Richtung Horizont geflogen. Wenn man noch ein wenig Geld in die Hand nimmt und die Ringe oder wenigstens die Ringeinlagen austauscht, dann ist sie schon zu empfehlen. 25g Dürfte die von dir genannte Rute auch vertragen. Bei der 8-32g ist das schon die Absolute Schmerzgrenze gewesen.

Kann Allrounder zustimmen, 10-35g wären für dich Optimal. Eine günstige Kopflastige Rute, die das Schafft wäre die Abu Garcia Vendetta in 3m ML. Habe damit das Küstenspinnen angefangen und der Blank ist wirklich super für Hornis, Mefo  und auch Dorsche um die 60cm schafft sie. Mit selbstgebastelten Ausgleichsgewichten, ist die Rute für gerade mal 50€ sehr zu empfehlen.

Empfehlen kann ich auch die Savage Gear Parabellum CC 10-34g. Die gibt es als 2 oder 3 teilige Verion. Spöket mit 18g gehen gut und mit einem 20er Gno (wiegt real 24-25g) macht sie richtig Ballet. Die 3 teilige hat eine bisschen bessere Aktion und kommt dadurch auf ein paar mehr Meter Wurfweite. Ist aber auch schwerer. Also bei deiner Rolle würde ich dann zur 279cm 2teiligig raten. Konnte damit auch schon 4 Mehrforellen landen und sie hat wirklich Spaß gemacht. Auch die Länge ist gut und ausreichend und man muss keinen Spagat beim Keschern machen.

Wenn du die möglichkeit hast, teste mal die Westin Dynamic Spin.

Mein Liebling ist der Kinetic Brondum in kupfer/schwarz und rot/schwarz. Aber auch Snaps, Gno und Möre Silda-ebenso in cu/schwarz oder rot. Reizfabren nutze ich nur bei stark angetrübten Wasser, wobei auch hier ein grün/weiß oder grün/gelb reicht.


----------



## zulu1024

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wozu? Damit du in den Watklamotten hängenbleibst?



In erster Linie, weil ich mir einen entspannten Wurfstil angeeinget habe und einen langen Hebel bevorzuge, bei dem ich auch nirgends hängen bleibe... Ich habe auch nur von einem ticken gesprochen, nicht gleich einem halben Meter  Ich war überrascht, habe mir das Griffstück eben länger vorgestellt. Wenn man bis zum Bauchnabel im Wasser steht, dann empfinde ich ein zu langes Griffstück aber ebenso als hinderlich.


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Bei der Grifflänge scheiden sich hier immer die Geister. Die Kollegen die zB eine Daiwa Morethan Triple One fischen bevorzugen eben einen kurzen Griff (über den diese Rute auch verfügt). Andere Kollegen kommen mit normalen Grifflängen besser klar ( wie ich z.B.). Eine Überlänge beim Griff ist Meiner Meinung nach eher hinderlich und führt tatsächlich zum Verheddern mit den Watklamotten-er wird überbewertet. So kommen manche Leute auch mit längeren Ruten bei 3,30 oder 3,35m (Triple One) gut zurecht. Bei mittlerer Körpergröße reicht meines Erachtens eine Rute um 3m (klassisch oft 3,05m). Das Vorfach reicht in einer Länge von knapp über 1m.


----------



## Mefomaik

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

...."Eine günstige Kopflastige Rute, die das Schafft wäre die Abu Garcia Vendetta in 3m ML. Habe damit das Küstenspinnen angefangen und der Blank ist wirklich super für Hornis, Mefo  und auch Dorsche um die 60cm schafft sie. Mit selbstgebastelten Ausgleichsgewichten..."

Also ich kann von Der Rute allg. wirklich abraten,hatte die Mir auch mal als günstige zweitrute geholt(es könnte ja mal 200km von zu Haus die Rute kaputt gehen)!is n wirklich tauber Stock finde ich,Mir würde das fischen damit nicht viel Spaß machen....

Wenn günstig die Exeller für Köder bis 18g!Ist meine Meinung!


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Da man die Rute an der Küste meist horizontal, oder leicht nach unten geneigt, hält, wäre Kopflastigkeit auch nicht ganz so dramatisch wie bei einer Rute zum Zandern.


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



zulu1024 schrieb:


> Auch die Sportex CS3052 ist überzeichnet.



Auch die Sportex Hyperion HP3152 ist überzeichnet nach Gewaltwurf-Maßstäben (35 Gramm angegebenes optimales WG,...25-45 Gramm Toleranzkorridor)....aber ja auch nominell etwas stärker angegeben.

Ich hab damit 27Gramm Gladsax Fiske bis zum Horizont gefeuert gegen den Wind. Ich denke, diese Rute wirft den 25 Gramm Snaps überzeugender als alles, was ich bis bisher gesehen hab oder kenne. Dafür vermutlich nicht mehr ganz so toll unter 20 Gramm, aber bis 18 Gramm wirds sicher noch ganz ordentlich gehen.

Und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob bei mehr als 27 Gramm-Fiske bei Maximal-Beschleunigung noch im "Wohlfühl-hierbei-geht auch-auf Dauer nix zu Bruch-Bereich"....dafür hab ich dann doch noch zu wenig Eindrücke aus der Praxis.

Die Rute geht Sportex-Typisch auch ins parabolische, läd sich weit auf, aber hat eben auch etwas mehr Kraft. Ich denke, der Maßstab für 25-Gramm Snaps.


----------



## Samsoe-Killer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Sportex Hyperion HP3152: Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Eine der besten Ruten die ich seit langem in den Fingern hatte. Nich ganz günstig, dafür aber absolut top-verarbeitet und mit einer klasse Aktion. Ich selbst habe sie dann am Ende doch nicht gekauft, da mir das Spitzenteil im oberen Bereich etwas zu weich war. Dafür kann man mit der Rute aus meiner Sicht aber auch Köder unterhalb der 20 Gramm-Grenze sehr gut werfen! Insgesamt sind die Wurfeigenschaften der Rute jedenfalls sensationell.


----------



## crisis

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Beim Lesen dieses Unterforums bin ich nun richtig auf den Geschmack gekommen. Habs zwar vor 25 Jahren in Irland schon mal auf Mefo probiert, aber ziemlich amateurhaft und erfolglos.

 Will mit der Familie Anfang April auf Als/Dänemark campen. Dabei will ich es mit Küstenangeln versuchen. Wattechnisch bin ich ausgerüstet und habe eine Biomaster SW 5000XG mit ca. 300 m PowerPro 0,14 bespult. Wenn ich mir Eure Kommentare hier durchlesen gehe ich davon aus, dass Spule und Schnur ok sein sollten.

 Ich habe für einen Internetkauf eine Shimano Spin Joy XT 300H (3,00 m/ 20-50 g) gratis bekommen. Schweres Teil und ja nun eher Low-End. Bisher hatte ich keine Verwendung für das Teil. Bis auf das Gewicht fühlt sie sich m. E. aber geeignet fürs Küstenangeln an. Sollte mir die Mefo-Angelei gefallen will ich definitiv nicht an der Rute spaten. Aber fürs erste Mal, dachte ich, könnte es die Joy XT vielleicht tun. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Rute völlig untauglich oder einen Versuch wert ist?


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Also ich halte die Joy XT für tauglich. Was wiegt die denn? Finde kein Gewicht.


----------



## Meefo 46

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin .

Von der länge und vom Wg 300/20.50gr schon mal passsend

wenn sie jetzt auch noch eine nicht zu harte Action hat 

gut .Einen versuch ist es wert.



Gruss Jochen.


----------



## crisis

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Danke vermesser + meefo46.

Die Rute wiegt heftige 420 g und wackelt stark nach, so wie man das von einigen Tele-Glasfiberruten aus den 80ern kennt. Hier mal die Aktion:


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Also die Aktion is OK. Weicher ist bei Mefo nicht verkehrt.

Aber 420 Gramm is hart, wenn man einen Tag durch fischt.


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

reicht sicher, wenn du mal vorsichtig reinschnuppern willst, und dich nicht wie ein Mädchen anstellst.....

allerdings sprechen die Daten und von Dir genannten Fakten nicht für ein Spaß-Rütchen......und jenachdem, wie wabbelig sie nun wirklich ist, kann da auch (aber muss nicht) der ein oder andere Biss weiter draußen mehr ins Leere laufen, wenn du den Kontakt nicht sofort aufgenommen bekommst, weil eben sehr weich. Aber ich vermag das auch nicht genauer einzuschätzen, was da an Hakquote evtl schlechte sein mag (denke, ganz so viel wirds gar nicht sein).

Aber falls du ne passable Mefo-Rute (gibts manchmal schon unter 100 €, ab 150 € sicher immer) auch anderweitig nutzen kannst, schaff dir lieber was ordentliches an.....hast du mehr Spaß dran. Wenn ich sparen wollte, würde ich mir lieber ne günstigere Rute mit etwas schnellerer Aktion aus dem Gummiköder-Programm holen mit niedrigem WG und nicht ganz so fast ausfallend, als ne günstige Mefo-Rute (als solche deklariert), denn letztere sind meistens unschön schwabbelig mit schlechter Rückstellung


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

So was macht kein Spass,mit solch einem Laternenpfahl mit Kunstköder zu angeln.

Meine Brandungsruten wiegen 460 gr. 

Deine Rute ist ,meines erachtens,hervorragend ungeeignet.


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich würde auch direkt zu was anderem greifen.....auch wenns nur gelegentlich mal genutzt würde...aber für 1-2 stündchen könnt man mit dem Teil evtl schon nen 25 Grammer werfen, bis die Unhandlichkeit anfängt, zu sehr zu stören.....


----------



## großer Däne

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo

Nach langem suchen und lesen hier im Board sollte es die 

Daiwa Steckrute R´Nessa Sea Trout Länge 3,15m Wurfgewicht 10-45g sein.

Die Bestellung und der Versand liefen problemlos am Donnerstag kam die Rute,
 kurz angesehen und für gut befunden.Heute hatte ich Zeit mich mit der Rute zu befassen. Also die Rute ausgepackt zusammengesteckt und die Rolle angeschraubt. Aber schon beim anschrauben der Rolle viel der Schraubmechanismus des Rollenhalters auseinander. Bei genauerem hinsehen stellte ich fest dass das Spitzenteil des Rutenblanks nicht gerade ist. Außerdem scheint mir das die Ringe in falscher Reihenfolge montiert sind. Der dritte Ring von oben ist kleiner wie die ersten beiden und 5 kleiner wie der 4 Ring. Ich hoffe man kann das auf den Fotos erkennen. Die Qualität bei Daiwa konnte mich nicht überzeugen. Schade die Rute geht an den Händler zurück.


----------



## großer Däne

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Und noch das letzte  Bild


----------



## großer Däne

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo bastido


Meinst du diese  Rute? 
Savage Gear Custom Coasta 302 cml 12 -40g
Ich habe schon viel über diese Rute gelesen, was sagst du wie ist das wirkliche Wurfgewicht deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



bastido schrieb:


> Vor allem da die eher auf der straffen Seite ist. Ich bin kein Fan dieser parabolischen Schwabbelstöcker.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> bastido


Moin,

eine Rute mit durchgehender Aktion muss nicht zwangsläufig ein Schwabbelstock sein.Außer vielleicht bei Billigruten.


----------



## großer Däne

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo bastido 

Lassen sich auch kleinere Gewichte gut werfen?
Und wie ist die Verarbeitung der Rute?  Was für eine Rolle und Schnur fischst du ?


----------



## großer Däne

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, ich kann mir vorstellen diese Rute  zu fischen hört sich ganz gut an. Interessant scheint auch diese Rute zu sein 

Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist II Sea Trout Spinrute 10" 3,05m 10- 40g

Welche Wurfgewichte lassen sich gut damit fischen? Wie ist die Verarbeitung der Rute? Lieber die 10 bis 40 Gramm oder die 10 bis 50 Gramm Version wählen?


----------



## Mefomaik

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die 10-40 g ist gut,die andere 3,35 10-50g ist etwas zu stark(kenne jemander Der nimmt die fürn Kutter und hat spaß!)

Ich fische die Greys von 16-25g! Mag sie weil sie etwas härter/straffer ist als die meisten mefo Ruten and,optisch ist der schlanke blank und Der griff sehr gelungen.Man kann gut durch die Aussparung I'm griffteil an den blank fassen!


----------



## großer Däne

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

In 10 bis 40 Gramm Wurfgewicht 192 Gramm bei Gerlinger


----------



## großer Däne

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

10 bis 50 Gramm Wurfgewicht 222Gramm


----------



## Mefomaik

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Aber ohne  Kontergewichte...


----------



## großer Däne

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Kann sein sind die dabei oder als extra zu kaufen?


----------



## Mefomaik

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Sind schon an Der Rute japp!


----------



## großer Däne

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Leider gibt es bei uns keine Händler für Meerforellen Equipment muss beide Ruten bestellen um sie zu probieren.


----------



## zulu1024

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



großer Däne schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Nach langem suchen und lesen hier im Board sollte es die
> 
> Daiwa Steckrute R´Nessa Sea Trout Länge 3,15m Wurfgewicht 10-45g sein.
> 
> Die Bestellung und der Versand liefen problemlos am Donnerstag kam die Rute,
> kurz angesehen und für gut befunden.Heute hatte ich Zeit mich mit der Rute zu befassen. Also die Rute ausgepackt zusammengesteckt und die Rolle angeschraubt. Aber schon beim anschrauben der Rolle viel der Schraubmechanismus des Rollenhalters auseinander. Bei genauerem hinsehen stellte ich fest dass das Spitzenteil des Rutenblanks nicht gerade ist. Außerdem scheint mir das die Ringe in falscher Reihenfolge montiert sind. Der dritte Ring von oben ist kleiner wie die ersten beiden und 5 kleiner wie der 4 Ring. Ich hoffe man kann das auf den Fotos erkennen. Die Qualität bei Daiwa konnte mich nicht überzeugen. Schade die Rute geht an den Händler zurück.



Das ist ärgerlich, aber das gleiche Problem mit dem Rollenhalter hatte ich auch mit der kleineren. Außerdem war sie auch noch für die Länge extrem Kopflastig. Eine richtige Enttäuschung.

Wollte mich ja noch melden wegen den Westin Ruten, aber ich bin dann doch ganz gut mit der Sportex CS3052 aufgestellt. Überzeichnet ist sie meiner Meinung nach aber nicht. Sie macht einen sehr weichen Eindruck, besonders die Spitze, aber das täuscht gewaltig. Deswegen habe ich sie zuerst mit leichten Ködern (20-22g) ausprobiert und mich dann vorgetastet. Die Rute macht erst ab 24g Sinn, darunter lässt sich der Blank kaum aufladen und die Köder fallen einem "vor die Füße". 25-28g handelt sie am besten. 30g Snap habe ich nicht getestet, müsste sie aber auch locker schaffen. Man muss der Rute nur trauen und ein bisschen testen, wie sie sich am besten auflädt. Ein Weitenjäger ist sie leider nicht.

Die Greys und Savage Gear Custom Coastal sind beide gut! Letztere finde ich aber besser. Mit deiner Zalt Arc wird sie auch gut ausbalanciert sein, bei der Greys wirst du alle Kontergewichte benötigen. Also unterm Strich ist die Coastal leichter und feinfühliger. 25g sind hier aber die Grenze. Wenn du nach der Rute googlest, wirst du auch einen Test finden...

Die Savage Gear Parabellum CC möchte ich trotzdem noch mal erwähnen. Die 2 und 3 teilige 10-34g sind wirklich gut für den Preis und decken die Ködergewichte von 18-25g wirklich gut ab. Die 307cm Rute passt gut für 15-22g, für mich die perfekte Rute, werde mir noch eine zweite zulegen, als Backup.


----------



## crisis

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



vermesser schrieb:


> Also die Aktion is OK. Weicher ist bei Mefo nicht verkehrt.
> 
> Aber 420 Gramm is hart, wenn man einen Tag durch fischt.



Habe den Stecken am Wochenende am Main ausprobiert. Mit einem 25 g Blinker komm ich nicht mal so weit wie mit meiner 2,40 m Zanderrute. Bei 30 g gehts so, ab 40 g wirft sie ganz ordentlich, aber richtig weit kommt man damit immer noch nicht. 10x hintereinander geworfen und die Schulter meldet sich so langsam. Ist, glaube ich, nicht wirklich dazu geeignet einen Tag lang damit zu blinkern.

 Beim Stöbern im Keller habe ich dann noch eine Zesox Hi-Power Spinning in 2,70 m gefunden. Hat mir vor 20 Jahren jemand in Irland angedreht, um damit Grilse und Mefos im Fluss zu befischen. Wirft mit gleichen Gewichten deutlich weiter als die Joy Spin und ist sehr viel angenehmer. Auch wenn sie bei der Länge keine extremene Weiten erlaubt werde ich die wohl mal zum Probieren nach Dänemark mitnehmen.

 Danke für Eure Anregungen.


----------



## Meefo 46

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin crisis.

Ich kenne einige Leute die mit einer 2,70m Rute zum Meefo 

angeln unterwegs sind.Also probieren wenn du noch eine Rolle 

mit einem grossen Spulendurchmesser und einer guten

 geflochtenen hast kommst du auch auf weite.

Wünsch dir Petri-Heil.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## fischhändler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moinsen
fische ne 2,4 Tubertini seika Vertical
mit ner Chronos PI11
8er geflächt
Wurfweiten mit nem 25er SNAP locker 50 meter

Die Fische interessiert nicht die Rute oder Rolle
Wenn der Köder vernünftig präsentiert wird läuft das auch
Wie viele Fische werden weiter als 50 m vom Strand gefangen?

Daher ist meiner Meinung wichtiger sich über die spots als über die Ruten zu unterhalten.


----------



## Mefomaik

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Das es hier nicht mehr nur ums fangen geht ist doch klar

Mit z.b nen Polo kann man auch bis nach Italien fahren...


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin crisis.
> 
> Ich kenne einige Leute die mit einer 2,70m Rute zum Meefo
> 
> angeln unterwegs sind.Also probieren wenn du noch eine Rolle
> 
> mit einem grossen Spulendurchmesser und einer guten
> 
> geflochtenen hast kommst du auch auf weite.
> 
> Wünsch dir Petri-Heil.
> 
> 
> Gruss Jochen.




Das mit dem großen spulendurchmesser ist ein Irrglaube! Entscheident ist die Kombination aus 1. Ring und dem spulendurchmesser...


----------



## großer Däne

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo 

Endlich habe ich nach langem hin und her das Geld von meinem Onlinehändler Dank PayPal zurückbekommen nun geht die Suche weiter. In die engere Auswahl ist die Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist II Sea Trout Spinrute 10" 3,05m 10- 40g gekommen. Kann jemand Angaben zum Wurfverhalten von 15 bis 25 g Blinker machen. Ist die Rute zu hart, zu weich oder passt das zu den Gewichten?
Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen direkten Vergleich zur Savage Gear Custom Coastal 304cm 12-40g?

MfG großer  Däne


----------



## großer Däne

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Fischt niemand die
Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist II Sea Trout Spinrute 10" 3,05m 10- 40g ?Für  mich wäre interessant  zu wissen, ob 15 oder 18g sich auch gut werfen  lassen.

MfG großer Däne


----------



## zulu1024

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Nein, du wirst eine 2. Rute dafür benötigen. Möglich ist es aber der blank arbeit damit nicht. 22g Möre silda waren bei mir die unterste grenze


----------



## Mefomaik

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die Greys ist schon etwas härter als die Custom Costal(besonders im ersten drittel) ,ich fische Sie meistens mit Blinker von 16-20g,ab und zu nen 25 er Snaps!
Klappt alles sehr gut...
Fische aber oft bei den leichteren Blinker schlanke Formen/Modelle wie z.b der sømmet oder von Savage Gear der "Seeker".

Die fliegen auch so echt super...

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## großer Däne

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Danke für eure Antworten. Es wird die Savage Gear werden.Ich denke die Greys  könnte  doch etwas zu hart für mich werden.

MfG  großer Däne


----------



## King_Fisher

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo zusammen,
leider hat sich gestern meine heiß geliebte Mefo-Rolle verabschiedet und dementsprechend muss eine neue her.
Welche Kaufempfehlung könnt Ihr mir geben (Preisklasse ~ 200 EURO).
Danke und TL


----------



## großer Däne

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo  King_Fisher

Habe mir die bestellt Savage Gear Custom Coastal 304 cm 20 -40g.Warte noch auf die Lieferung.


----------



## King_Fisher

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Danke für die Antwort,
brauche jedoch eine neue Rolle. Eine vernünftige Rute ist vorhanden... |kopfkrat


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

meine neueste errungenschaft ist eine d-a-m  steelpower black spin in 2,70 mit einem wurfgewicht von 8 - 24g.
die gutste wird heute nachmittag getestet.


----------



## zulu1024

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Bis jetzt macht's die caldia 3000a seit einem jahr sehr gut. Tica talisman 2500 wollte ich mir demnächst gönnen oder abu garcia revo inshore finde ich auch interessant. ..


----------



## Kronex

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo zusammen. 

Ich plane für das Osterwochenende meine ersten Versuche auf das begehrte Ostseesilber.

Da ich erst seit ungefähr 4 Monaten dem Angeln verfallen bin, ist mein Bestand demnach sehr überschaubar. Hinzu kommt dass ich als Student unter chronischer Geldbeutelleere leide 

Ich habe mir für das Vorhaben eine Daiwa Seahunter X Seatrout zugelegt. 3,10m Länge, 10-40g WG, 225g Gewicht.

Das Geld für eine neue Rolle ist momentan leider nicht vorhanden. 

Ich habe eine Shimano AX 4000, bespult mit 0.30 Mono und eine Shimano Sedona C3000FE mit 12er Geflecht. 
Laut Internetrecherche sind beide Rollen für das Salzwasser geeignet.

Ich weiß dass beide Rollen nicht für das Watangeln ausgelegt sind, würde aber trotzdem gerne mein Glück an der Küste versuchen. 

Ich plane in naher Zukunft mir eine geeignete Rolle zuzulegen, da ich allerdings max. 3 x im Jahr für wenige Tage an der Ostseeküste bin ( Komme aus dem Ruhrgebiet ), möchte ich ungerne viel Geld ausgeben. 

Nun zu meiner Frage, ist eine der beiden genannten  Rollen überhaupt geeignet um für ein paar Tage ins Watangeln reinzuschnuppern?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für die Antworten.






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorschjaeger75

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Deine Sedona 3000fe mit 12 er geflecht sollte den Job erstmal gut verrichten!!
Ist ne grundsolide Low Budget Shimano!!


----------



## Meefo 46

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin .

Würde die 2te Shimano als ersatz mitnehmen,

ganz wichtig nach jedem Salzwasser einsatz gut mit 

Süßwasser spülen.Sie danken es dir .


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## torskkonge

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin.

Zum Sbiro-Fischen

eine Stella 3000 FD mit einer Balzer IM Karthago 60

als Ersatz

eine Stella 3000 FD mit einer Balzer IM Alegra 55


und zum Spinnfischen

eine Daiwa morethan (Umbau längerer Handgriff) mit einer  Daiwa Infinity -Q 3000 Zaion

als Ersatz

eine Fenwick mit einer Daiwa Infinity-Q

LG JN


----------



## aj72

*Neue Combo*

Moin Leute,

 ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Mefo-Kombo.
 Sie ist ausschließlich für das Watangeln an der Ostsee bestimmt. Zielfisch: Meerforelle und Dorsch.
 Geworfen werden nur Blinker und Wobbler bis 25gr.
 Nach langer Suche kommen diese beiden Ruten in Frage:

 Greys Prowla Platinum Spezialist II Sea Trout 3,05m 10-40g
 Savage Gear Custom Coastal Spin 304cm 12-40g

 Als Rollen:

 Shimano Stradic CI4+ FA 4000
 Shimano Stradic FK 4000

 Ob 4000er oder 3000er bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher.
 Wer hat Erfahrungen mit den Ruten?
 Welche Kombi würde am Besten passen? 
 Warum Shimano?  > Weil ich sehr zufrieden mit der Biomaster bin aber eine höhere Übersetzung möchte!
 Beste Grüße und Danke!


----------



## zulu1024

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

4000er Shimano Größe ist schon passend, oder wer lieber Daiwa mag(wie ich) dann eine 3000er. Würde dann auch zur FK greifen, spricht mich vom Konzept her mehr an, auch wenn es dazu noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen gibt. Propekurbeln wäre angebracht. Bei vielen Rollen mit hoher Übersetzung kurbelt man sich einen Wolf. Dann lieber eine Rolle mit normaler Übersetzung, die viel leichtgängiger laufen und die man auch bei bedarf eben schneller kurbelt. Unterm Strich und am ende des Tages hat man zwar mehr Drehungen aber Hand und Arm sind dann nicht so müde. Meine HG Rollen verstauben...

Beide Ruten sind Super. Custom Coastal ist ein bisschen Feinfühliger. 
Savage Gear Parabellum CC 307 wäre noch eine günstigere Option. Ideal für 18-22g. 25g Snap geht aber auch noch ohne bedenken.


----------



## franzel1

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hi AJ72 #h,
ich hab die Platinum Spezialist II Sea Trout 3,05m 10-40g in Kombination mit einer Shimano Sustain (4000 Größe).
Der Stock ist für mich top, sehr leicht und stocksteif -> das muss man aber mögen. Preislich habe ich 150€ oder 160€ bezahlt (Angebot bei Moritz).
Bei den Shimano Rollen würde ich bei deinem Einsatzzweck auch zur 4000 Größe raten, das enstpricht in etwa der 3000 Größe anderer Rollenhersteller.
Gruß Franzel


----------



## aj72

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Danke schon mal für die Antworten. 
Da ich immer die Fische strande braucht die Rute schon etwas Rückrat.
Demnach wäre evt. die Platinum Spezialist II Sea Trout 3,05m 10-40 besser geeignet oder schafft das die Costal auch?
 Die höhere Übersetzung der Rolle wollte ich gerade um mir nicht den Wolf zu kurbeln. Mal liest verschiedenes zum höheren Kraftaufwand aber allgemeines Fazit ist, das es nach dem Einlaufen der Rolle keinen großen  Unterschied bzgl. Kraftaufwand gibt. 
Tendiere auch zur FK, auch um die Rute besser auszubalancieren.


----------



## zulu1024

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Beide haben genug Rückgrat und beide haben eine Spitzenbetonte aktion.


----------



## Trollegrund

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

ich fische auch die Custom Coastal und lege auch viel Wert auf eine hohe Übersetzung der Rolle. Dafür hab ich mir eine 3000er Shimano Sustain vom US Markt bestellt. Die US Modelle haben eine höhere Übersetzung als die in Europa erhältlichen 2500er/4000er Modelle. Da ich schon seit über 10 Jahren keine Wathose mehr getragen habe, strande ich auch alle Fische und hatte bei einigen Dutzend Mefos in den letzten beiden Jahren mit der Coastal keine Probleme. Würd den Stock jederzeit wieder kauf, Geschmäcker sind aber verschieden. Gruss


----------



## shoti

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich habe jetzt mehrmals meine 96 ´er Seabass zum spinnen gehabt und muss sagen......DAS DING IST EIN WEITWURFWUNDER....wirklich irre.....also kann ich nur empfehlen....

Wg 10-35Gr. und nicht so hart wie die Smoke 75...aber sehr angenehm


----------



## aj72

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo,

 Danke für die Antworten.
 Ich denke mal mit der Saveage Gear Costal und einer Shimano Stradic FK 4000 bin ich gut aufgestellt für den nächste Saison.


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich habe jetzt endliche meine Traum-Combos zusammen. :vik:

*Fliege:*

Rute:
ECHO 3S in # 6 & # 8

Rolle:
ECHO ION 6/7 & 7/9

*Blech:*

Rute:
Savage Gear Custom Coastal

Rolle:
Shimano Stradic CI4 4000


----------



## everode10

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo miteinander,

ich stehe vor folgender Kaufüberlegung für eine Rolle:

Daiwa Ballistic EX 3000 o. 4000

oder

Shimano Stradic CI4+ 4000


Als Rute fische ich aktuell die Greys Platinum Specialist II Sea Trout 3,05m 10-40g. Dazu momentan noch eine 3000er Zalt Arc von Spro.

Im Fachhandel (selber Mefo-Angler) wurde mir ganz klar die Daiwa empfohlen.
Hab mich vorher allerdings etwas auf die Stradic eingeschossen...


Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Ballistic? Wie sind eure Meinungen/Empfehlungen dazu?

Danke+Petri
Everode10


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die neuesten Daiwa-Modelle ob mit oder ohne MagSeal-Bewerbung haben alle einen kompletten Kunststoffdeckel unterm Rotor und das Rücklaufsperrenlager aus einem Stahlmantel liegt darunter gut geschützt. 

Kann jeder leicht mit Fett unterm Deckel einpampen (ist recht trocken da :g) und hat dann eine Grease-Super-Seal Abdichtung fürs Salzige Nass. 
Das MagSeal soll das auch erstmal leisten, muss man wohl erstmal nicht ran - aber man kann! :m 
Und man muss für die Abdeckung keine Stella mehr kaufen ...

Shimano steht mit Dichtung nur ganz oben bei Stella und gleichwertigen SW-Modellen sowie dem Scheunentor-offenen Kunststoff-Rücklaufsperrenlager schonmal viel schlechter da.  Händler hat recht ...
Wenn man große Fische fangen will, finde ich die Daiwas mit ihrer nicht hemmenden Excenterverlegung auch viel besser gelungen, besonders die mit dem Hardbody. 
Die Daiwa 3000 reicht und ist noch etwas größer als die Shimano 4000, hat die Spulengröße einer Ryobi 5000 oder echten Shimano 5000.

Die beiden genannten sind aber beide Kunststoffrollen (Zaion,Ci4), das wäre mir zu teuer für die inhärente schlechtere Haltbarkeit (Vielangler?) gegenüber einem Alu-Housing und die 30g weniger sind es m.M.n. nicht wert.


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Möglicherweise kann ich dich ja zur Stradic FK 4000 XG überreden.
*
*


----------



## bloozer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hey Boardies,

überlege mir eine Meerforellenrute (Watangeln in der Ostsee) zu holen. Aktuell ziehe ich vier Ruten in die engere Auswahl:
- Greys Spezialist II Sea Trout (3.05m, 10-40g, 192g)
- Savage Gear Custom Costal (3.04m, 12-40g, 170g)
- Balzer Edition IM-12 Seatrout (3.05m, 7-34g, 185g)
- Daiwa Luvia (3.05m, 10-40g, 170g)

Welche Rute würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Danke für eure Hilfe 

LG, bloozer


----------



## bloozer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

hey, wie siehts aus? wer kann mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



bloozer schrieb:


> hey, wie siehts aus? wer kann mir weiterhelfen?


Du solltest zumindest vorher wissen, welche Rutenart du eigentlich magst. 
Von denen in der Liste sind einige eher weich was das WG in Frage stellt (gerne bei Daiwa) oder mit mehr durchgehender Aktion, die würden mir nicht gefallen.

Neben dem Wurfgewicht (WG), was für die auszubringenden Köder wichtig ist aber mit Ködern von 10-30g schon allermeist reicht , ist das die Biege- und Aktionskurve.
Also ob die Rute nur vorne in der Spitze arbeitet oder insgesamt auf voller Länge. Allerdings ist da praktisch jede Rute anders, aber Ähnlichkeiten und Gemeinsamkeiten lassen sich finden und werden mit Aktionscodes bezeichnet, A B C D wurden länger benutzt. 
Die Aktion nur vorne in der Spitze (A-Aktion) erleichtert das Werfen und Fühlungsnahme/Anschlagen enorm.
Eine Aktion auf voller Länge (wäre im Extrem eine D-Aktion) erleichtet das Drillen, die Rute kann das praktisch alleine.
Diese beiden Faktoren widersprechen sich auch immer und müssen in Form eines persönlichen Kompromisses gefunden werden.
Auch Robustheit oder Leichtigkeit sind weitere widerspüchliche Faktoren.

Wenn man die für sich falsche Aktion oder den falschen Robustheitsfaktor auswählt, wird einem der Stecken nicht gefallen, Fehlkauf und wenig Freude.
Die Mehrheit der Angler mag für die Forellenjagd wie beim Waten an der Küste eine Aktium um B, d.h. etwa die Hälfte des Spitzenteils oder 1/4 der gesamten Rutenlänge arbeitet, das so als Hausnummer.


----------



## Mefomaik

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich habe die Greys,was wohl die mit der straffesten Aktion von deiner Auswahl sein dürfte!Bin damit sehr zufrieden,weil ich ebend die Aktion mag! Danach kommt dann die Savage gear die auch sehr schön ist.....

Hier mal ein bild:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pagode

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Habe die Savage Gear Custom Costal (3.04m, 12-40g, 170g) bei einem Kollegen Probe geworfen... 26 gr. Schöne Rute !

Grüße


----------



## bloozer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

hey, vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Welche Aktionen haben diese vier Ruten? Eher A oder B? 

- Greys Spezialist II Sea Trout (3.05m, 10-40g, 192g)
- Savage Gear Custom Costal (3.04m, 12-40g, 170g)
- Balzer Edition IM-12 Seatrout (3.05m, 7-34g, 185g)
- Daiwa Luvia (3.05m, 10-40g, 170g)


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die Daiwa Luvias vermute ich hier aber entgegen der typischen Erfahrungen mit Daiwa eher etwas schneller (SVF Blank und nicht als Forellenrute originär beworben). Wäre aber nicht meine Wahl.

Von den hier Angegebenen würde mir vermutlich die SG am meisten gefallen, die Balzer-Blanks sind nicht schlecht und von der Aktion harmonisch (hab da aber grad im Freundeskreis sich auflösende Ringe/Ringrahmen gesehen, vermutlich aber wegen mangelnder Pflege nach Salzwassereinsatz).


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

- Greys Spezialist II Sea Trout (3.05m, 10-40g, 192g) AAA-B
- Savage Gear Custom Costal (3.04m, 12-40g, 170g) A-B
- Balzer Edition IM-12 Seatrout (3.05m, 7-34g, 185g) B
- Daiwa Luvias (3.05m, 10-40g, 170g) AA-B

geschätzt nach meinen Erfahrungen und Recherchen (und vor allem jetzt mal auf Mefo-Maßstäbe übertragen)

ich würde mich, auf der Suche nach einer Universalrute, aber nochmal nach Alternativen umschauen.

Die Savage Gear würde mir hier passen, die Balzer, wenn günstig zu haben (Blank bestimmt ziemlich gut, aber eventuell etwas zu leicht/schwach), sicher gar nicht so schlecht (hab allerdings vor kurzem ne 3-4 Jahre alte IM-12 Kathargo Sea Trout gesehen im Freundeskreis, bei der sich Ringe/Ringrahmen AUFLÖSEN, vermutlich aber durch mangelnde Pflege nach Salzwassereinsatz)

Auf die Greys stehe ich nicht so, kenn zwar dieses Sea Trout Modell nur so flüchtig, aus Erinnerung und Erfahrungen mit anderen Greys Specialist Ruten: recht "taub", träge und beim Wurf nicht mit bester Aufladung und Präzision. Dafür aber zuverlässige Arbeitstiere mit Power

Die hier genannte Daiwa wird ziemlich sicher eher in die Kategorie "nicht so robust" gehören. Hier habe ich wirklich Zweifel, ob, auch wenn im Werbetext was von "geht auch hervorragend für Mefo" steht, das wirklich so zu empfehlen ist. Leichter SVF Blank, vielleicht gut, sicher aber überzeichnet im WG und man sollte damit nicht zu schnell irgendwo anecken, wenns nicht knack machen soll.....


----------



## bloozer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

vielen Dank für die Ratschläge! 
Kann ich die Savage Gear Custom Costal auch mit Sbiro fischen? Und könnte ich diese Rute auch mal zum Zander angeln verwenden?


----------



## Colli_HB

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Mußt Du denn unbedingt eine Rute mit 3 Metern haben?
Ich nehme meine Shimano Sustain mit 2,70 Meter. 
Damit fische ich mit dem Blinker und mit dem Sbiro.
Mit der Rute könntest Du sogar mit leichten Jigs auf Zander fischen. 
Wenn die Sbiromontage nicht so lang wäre, dann würde ich glaube ich sogar ne 2,40er Rute fischen. Ist einfach rückenschonender.


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Colli_HB schrieb:


> Mußt Du denn unbedingt eine Rute mit 3 Metern haben?



Standardlänge, bei den meisten Ruten sogar eher 3,10-3,15 m, weißt du sicher auch....

Klar ist ne 2,70 etwas handlicher, aber bringt meiner Meinung nach mehr etwas mehr Nachteile als Vorteile.


----------



## bloozer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hey, welche Rolle könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Wie wäre es mit der Daiwa Caldia 3000 oder der Daiwa Ballistic 3000? Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## bloozer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

oder was wäre mit der Daiwa Saltist 3000?


----------



## bloozer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

muss man die Rolle regelmässig warten? und ist die rolle wirklich wasserdicht - auch nach einem Vollbad?


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

richtig, die Daiwa Mag Seals sind nicht wasserdicht, aber fast....

ich habe ne 2012er Exist (die erste Exist mit Mag Seal), und die mal unter laufendes wasser in der Badewanne gehalten und auch kurz mal gebadet, weil sie in der Ostsee ordentlich Wasser abbekommen hatte vorher.

Ich hatte nach knapp 3 Wochen ohne Nutzung beim Angeln, aber täglichem Kurbeln das letzte mal feine Tropfen Wasser auf der Achse, trotz wie gesagt täglichem Wenden und Versuchen des Trockenkurbelns......

nicht so viel Gedanken machen, ob wasserdicht....diese Rollen einschließlich der Caldia halten schon ordentlich lang, auch nach Ostseevollbädern, aber ich würde nicht dazu raten, sie zu hause voll unter Wasser zu setzen, da das Wasser, was reinkommt, nur sehr sehr langsam wieder raus ist,...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Nach meiner aktuellen Inspektion ist das MagSeal eine nette Farce - sozusagen ein Hauch von Nichts :m 

Werde das nun mal durchexerzieren, bei genau gleichwertigen Rollen, jeweils mit MagSeal und ohne MagSeal, bauarttechnisch sind die inzwischen sehr gleich incl. Abdichtungen auf Stella-Niveau, bis auf den Filzpappering mit der superduper Magic Fluid.

Auch gerade nach dem von ajotas festgestellten Wassereindringen, und meiner Analyse von: Da ist kaum sonst ein Fett oder schmierige Schutzschicht, sehe ich ein richtig schon länger postuliertes "GreaseSealing ala Kystefisker" als das einzig senkrechte an! :m


----------



## bloozer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

welche Rollen könntet ihr mir sonst noch empfehlen? Bis ca. 200€?


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



bastido schrieb:


> Erst einmal solltest Du Dir überlegen welche Übersetzung sprich Schnureinzug Du fischen möchtest, da sind die Geschmäcker verschieden.
> Dann hast Du in der von Dir genannten Preisklasse die Qual der Wahl, quer durch den Markenjungel. Daiwas 3000er entsprechen annähernd 4000er Shimanskis . Caldia A oder SHA, Sustain, Stradic FK fische ich selber in der PK und kann die auch grundsätzlich empfehlen. Allerdings nur als jemand der angelt und so gut wie gar nicht schraubt. Haben allesamt ihre eigene Charakteristik. Also in den Laden und selber kurbeln. Penn mag ich z.B. gar nicht, andere schwören drauf.



*d’accord*

Die ältere Caldia (1. Caldia mit Mag Seal) hab ich auch. Die aktuellen sind technisch sogar wohl noch besser, was die Verlegung (Cross Wrap) angeht. 



Die ältere Caldia gabs in Ausverkäufen schon mal bei 119,- EUR, wenn man für so nen Preis die aktuelle schießen kann (oder für 160-170), wäre das meine Wahl in 3000 SHA. Die genannten Shimis sind sicher ähnlich gut, da spielt dann auch der Geschmack bzgl. Bauart, Bügelstärke, Design ne Rolle.


Die vielen anderen Daiwas der 100-200 EUR -Klasse sollen auch nicht schlecht sein.


Wenn ich keine Eile hätte, würde ich den nächsten Modellwechsel abwarten (dauert sicher höchstens noch ein Jahr bei z. B. der Caldia) und nach Ausverkaufsangebotspreisen ausschauen. Evtl auch Weihnachtsangebote etc...



Ne Exist ist fein, muss aber nicht sein (keine signifikaten Performance-Vorteile bei High End)


----------



## bloozer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

danke für eure Hilfe! 

Sind also die Daiwa Rollen mit dem Mag Seal Prinzip nicht wirklich mehr geeignet als die Shimano Rollen? Wie ist das mit der Pflege? Kann ich die Daiwa Rollen (Mag Seal) einfach öffnen und selber warten - oder muss ich die immer einsenden?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die verbesserten Dichtungsvorkehrungen und Abdeckungen sind schon richtig gut, praktisch haste im Vergleich zu Shimano gleich den Stella-Level. 
Der Cross Wrap vom Daiwa-Excenterwickler ist wirklich steil, was die Schnur recht sicher liegen lässt.

Kannste auch einfach selber machen mit der Wartung , braune "Mag-Gammelöl" Schmatze wegwischen, neu fetten und gut.


----------



## bloozer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

welches Fett kann ich verwenden?


----------



## Skott

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Wenn du auf der sicheren Seite sein willst, dann nimmst du 
Schmierstoffe von reelx:
http://www.rutenreparatur.de/shop-1/rollenpflege-öle-fette/speedx-reelx-öl-und-fett/

Irgendwelche Experimente mit No-Name-Nähmaschinenölen oder WD 40 oder, oder wären kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich nehme meistens das Nigrin Salzwasserfest, gibts z.B. auch bei Bauhaus, und das Gramm davon muss nicht mit Gold aufgewogen werden. 
Hält locker 10 Jahre in der Rolle durch.
Dies hier:
https://www.nigrin.de/de/produkte/nach/produkt/nigrinmehrzweckfett

Verträgt sich meistens auch gut mit den Fetten, die ab Werk in praktisch nur  homöopathischen Mengen in den Rollen drin sind. 
Ohne auswaschen mit Löser bekommt man die leider nicht restlos weg.
Fürs Salzige braucht man satt Fett in den Rollen, allen Lagerübergängen.


----------



## bloozer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hey, danke für die Hilfe! Grundsätzlich möchte ich doch eine Rolle mit einer kleineren Übersetzung. Momentan kommen diese Rollen in die engere Auswahl (habe dazu die Savage Gear Custom Coastal 304, 12-40gr):

- Shimano Stradic C14 4000 +fb
- Daiwa Caldia A 3000
- Daiwa Ballistic EX 3000h

Welche Unterschiede gibt es zwischen der Caldia und Ballistic? Und ihr seid der Meinung, dass die Daiwa Rollen aufgrund des Mag Seals Prinzips besser abdichten als die Shimano, oder? Die Stradic ist halt erst gerade neu auf dem Markt gekommen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich halte die Daiwa Getriebetechnisch für erheblich besser ggü. den Wormshaft-Shimanos, das verspricht auch mehr Langfristhaltbarkeit. 
Seit den neuen Digigears bis runter in die günstigen Typen können die auch vom Sanftlauf her mithalten.
Die Dichtungsvorkehrungen und entsprechende Gehäusegestaltungen für MagSeal sind noch mehr wert als diese MagSeal-Schmierung an sich.


----------



## bloozer

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

und dann besser die Caldia oder die Ballistic?


----------



## fischhändler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moinsen,
kennt jemand Westin Händler im Kölner Raum?


----------



## MefohunterHRO

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich interessiere mich für die Shimano Stradic Ci4+. 
Welche Größe würdet ihr für meine Greys Prowla Specialist II Sea Trout 3,05 m empfehlen?
Hatte bislang eine Shimano Exage 2500 und ich war mit der Größe sehr zufrieden (schön leicht).


----------



## Slotterwobbel

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo,
 Hab mir vor 2 Wochen die 4000FB gekauft,
 Bin mit der Rolle sehr zufrieden , sie ist sehr leicht, und läuft super|supergri
 Nun Fehlt nur noch die Meerforelle


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



MefohunterHRO schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich für die Shimano Stradic Ci4+.
> Welche Größe würdet ihr für meine Greys Prowla Specialist II Sea Trout 3,05 m empfehlen?
> Hatte bislang eine Shimano Exage 2500 und ich war mit der Größe sehr zufrieden (schön leicht).



ne 4000er oder 3000. Für mich spräche mehr für ne 4000. Die Rute ist ja kein UL Stab, ne 4000er hat ne größere Spule (bringt etwas mehr Wurfweite) und hat auch noch Potenzial für gröbere und andere Einsätze. Zudem etwas robuster.

Optisch, haptisch würde ne 3000 oder gar 2500er (gibt bei Shimano ja meist kaum Größenunterschiede zwischen 2500 & 3000) auch schon reichen und für Ästheten mag das auch schicker und filigraner ausschauen. Aber ne 4000er halte ich klar für sinnvoller. Oder eben ne 3000er Daiwa.

Musst du letztlich selbst entscheiden.....hier sind garantiert auch manche nicht meiner Meinung. Ne 4000er, ob nun Stradic oder Exage oder whatever von Shimi ist schon deutlich größer als ne 2500er. Wenn du mit deiner 2500er glücklich warst, und dich schwer tust mit der Optik der größeren Rolle, dann wird dich ne 2500er oder 3000er wieder glücklicher machen, auch wenn das aus Funktionalitätssicht eher nachteilig ist.

PS: Gewichtsmäßig sind die Unterschiede nicht entscheident, wie ich finde. Auch wenns bei der Stradic ci4+ 50 Gramm sind zwischen 2500/3000 und 4000er. Im Gesamtsetup sollte die 4000er besser zur Rute passen.


----------



## Doerk71

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hi MeFoHunter,

 ich kann mich ajotas nur anschließen - würde mich auch für die 4000er entscheiden. Die 3000er habe ich seit einiger Zeit an meinen leichten Spinnruten in Gebrauch und bin voll zufrieden. An der 3,15m MeFo-Rute allerdings habe ich auch ne 4000er (allerdings Rarenium).

 Gruß aus Stralsund
 Dirk


----------



## MefohunterHRO

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps. Ich denke es wird die 4000er werden.

Bleibt nur noch zu überlegen welche Übersetzung?
4,8:1 oder 6,2:1?


----------



## Mefomaik

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Auch das ist Geschmackssache,ich würde es davon abhängig machen ob die Rolle nur zum mefo angeln oder auch für z.b Hecht oder Zanderangeln ist...

Die meisten Rollen mit höhere übersetzung laufen etwas schwerer an was z.b bei angeln mit gufi nicht so toll ist...

Ich bevorzuge die 4:8:1 und mein Kollege z.b die schnelleren...

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hanni HRO

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin MefohunterHRO! #h Also ich stand gerade im September vor dieser Entscheidung! Ich habe mir die Ci4+ als 4000er zugelegt und habe sie an einer Shimano Speedmaster 3.05m! Passt perfekt #6 Sehr schönes Röllchen! Habe bewusst die Variante mit der 6,2:1 Übersetzung geholt, da ich die FAST nur zum "blinkern" benutze. Hatte vorher ne Rolle mit ne 4,8:1 Übersetzung und war mir auch nicht ganz sicher ob ich es wagen sollte....aber es war die richtige Entscheidung! Gerade auf Mefo wo du doch recht zügig einholst, ist es sehr entspannt, schön gemächlich an der Kurbel zu drehen und trotzdem den Blinker durch dass Wasser zu jagen! Aber man muss sich erstmal daran gewöhnen wenn man wie ich zuvor mit ner 4,8:1 seine gefühlten 200 U/min gekurbelt hat! 
Das die 6,2:1 beim Ankurbeln etwas schwerer geht als die 4,8:1 ist richtig......aber wiklich minimal, so dass mich es persönlich überhaupt nicht stört! Dafür läuft die  6,2:1 irgendwie "satter" und "weicher"....bei der 4,8:1 hatte ich das Gefühl ich kurbel irgendwie ins Leere.....

So und wenn du dir immernoch unsicher bist, dann ab zu Angeljoe probekurbeln! Die haben die Rollen da! #6

Gruß aus Rostock nach Rostock! :vik:


----------



## MefohunterHRO

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps!

Es ist die Ci4+ 4000er mit 6,2:1 Übersetzung geworden.

Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter etwas besser werden


----------



## Hanni HRO

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Jo dann gutes Gelingen und viel Spaß mit neuen Ci4+!


----------



## Hänger06

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Geflochten Schnur für Mefo und co.


Moin da es dieses jahr für mich mal öfters auf Mefo an der Küste geht, suche ich noch eine passende Geflecht ca 200m. Sie sollte wenig Wasser aufnehmen und abriebfest sein! auch mit der Farbe weiß ich noch nicht so genau wegen der Scheuchwirkung ob grün, weiß oder ? mehr als 30€ für 200-150m wollte ich nicht ausgeben wollen.Habe die Plasma in 0,10 oder in 0,08 auf dem Zettel

WFT Seetrout II Wg 6-38gr, Quantum(Shotgun 10-45gr,) mit Blinker und Spiros max 24gr (35gr)
Rolle ist eine Quantum Escalade 540FD, die Bremse würde ich so bei 3-4kg einstellen wollen.

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!.

Gruß


----------



## rippi

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich fische die Plasma. Ist wohl diw beste geflochtene in ihren Preissegment, voll weich, Farbe hält, davor kommt ehh n lange Fluorcarbon, also ist die Farbe egal. Ich fische sie in diesen grün und habe auxh eine in blau, weil die ganz passabel auf der Spule aussieht.


----------



## Mefomaik

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

@ Jens:ich habe seitdem ich mit den 8 braids beim mefo fischen nicht so gut bei Wind klargekommen bin, wider auf standard geflecht umgestiegen!

Nehme da die Power Pro in weiss in 0,10-0,13 und bin damit echt zufrieden!

Gibt es hier recht günstig!

https://www.athleteshop.de/powerpro-275m-weiss

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hanni HRO

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich fische die "Spiderwire ultracast invisi braid......schon jahrelang.....bin von dieser mehr als begeistert.....habe mir gerade vor 4 wochen 300m bei ebay für 0,13€ pro Meter gekauft....kostet sonst so bei 0,18€ p.M.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Wenn jemand ein bisschen mehr Geld für die Schnur ausgeben kann/will, kann ich die Stroft GTP S2 in grün empfehlen! Absolut Klasse Geflecht, das wirft sich wunderbar und perrückenfrei und landet 1A wieder auf der Rolle* :m


Die grüne soll laut Hersteller etwas steifer sein als die weiße, finde ich persönlich ganz angenehm.

*Zumindest auf einer Penn Atlantis 4000


----------



## Topic

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

das mit der Bremseinstellung würde ich mir nochmal stark überlegen ^^das macht die Mefo nicht lange mit und is weg...
zur Farbe der Schnur...das is alles rotz egal...ich fische mit ner orange farbenen Sunline Super PE 8 in 8 LBS...auf der anderen Rolle hab ich ne Stroft GTP....die is mir aber zu laut(können auch hirngespinnste sein, aber ich finde das störend)...die 8-Fach von denen hab ich noch nicht getestet weshalb ich nur von der normalen berichten kann, bin mit beiden Schnüren aber hoch zufrieden.was reale Tragkraft,abriebfestigkeit und knotenfestigkeit angeht. zum mefoangeln zieh ich aber die Sunline vor


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

wie weit machst du denn die Bremse auf (vorm Biss)? 

Eine zu weit geöffnete Bremse führt meiner Erfahrung nach häufiger zum Fischverlust (allein schon in den ersten Momenten beim "Hooking") als eine zu hart geschlossene.

Ich find die Frage der besten Einstellung wirklich nicht einfach. Ich machs nach Gefühl bestimmt aber auch 2,5-3 kg. Zumindest so, dass die Bremse bei normalen Bissdistanzen bei Biss und Anhieb höchstens gerade eben Schnur rausgibt (sehr gute Bremse).

Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das bei nem Biss von größeren Fischen unter der Rutenspitze schon abenteuerlich werden kann, aber denke auch, dass wenn alles normal funktioniert und sich die Schnur nicht irgendwo ungewollt rumgewickelt hat, das Material noch aushält, wenn man nicht zu fein angelt.

Schließlich sollte die Bremse auf Kurzdistanz noch direkter ansprechen, die Rute und Mono(Fluoro)Vorfach auch noch ne gewisse Dehnungsreserve mitbringen und wenn der Fisch auf Nahdistanz in eine Richtung prescht, muss man ja auch nicht den Arm verkrampfen, sondern kann auch etwas mitgehen. Solange da nicht zu hohe Impulskräfte entstehen, geht das eigentlich immer gut. Ok, der Fisch fängt dann vielleicht unkontrolliert an, zu springen. Wenn dann die Bremse rechtzeitig etwas Schnur gibt-->, perfekt. Wenn die Bremse aber im Dauerlauf singt, springt der Fisch vielleicht nicht, geht aber hin, wo er will, --> meist nicht gut.

Ich kann mich im Moment nicht an nen Fischverlust in solcher Situation erinnern....erst recht nicht auf den häufigen Bissdistanzen 5-15 m vor einem. Vielleicht problematischer, wenn man mit Zanderruten ohne Vorfach auf Mefo fischt....

Gutes Thema....


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Zu schwache Rute ^ , auswechseln, also aufrüsten! :m :q :q

Ne, man muß die Zugkraft einer großen (Meter-)Forelle nicht mehr unbedingt senkrecht mit der Rute abfedern, es reicht wenn man den Griff noch festhalten kann und die Rute sich mehr zur Schnur hin ausrichtet, das belastet dann hauptsächlich Rolle und Rollenbremse, und evtl. spielt sogar die zunehmende Bremskraft bei abnehmender Schnur eine fiese Rolle.

Ich habe einige 3m+ Ruten, die waagerecht getesteterweise 7kg senkrecht angelegt heben/halten können, Auslenkung senkrecht ungefähr gleich Restrutenlänge waagerecht, und dabei nicht verrecken. 
Das schafft immerhin Vertrauen! :m


----------



## kefal

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo zusammen,
ich stelle gerade meine allererste Mefo Ausstattung zusammen.
Da ich aus Berlin komme werde ich wahrscheinlich nur 3-5 x im Jahr in den Genuß kommen, daher habe ich mich so im unteren Preissegment orientiert.

Bei den Ruten habe ich mir folgende Modelle ausgesucht:

Daiwa Steckrute Exceler Sea Trout                        Länge 3,15m, 15-45g, 205g
Daiwa Steckrute Infinity Q Sea Trout                        Länge 3,10m Wurfgewicht 15-45g, 236 g
Balzer Steckrute Edition IM-12 Seatrout Special                        Länge 3,05m,12-38g, 205g

Nach Rollen und Schnur hab ich noch gar nicht geschaut.

Ich habe eine Penn Sargus II 4000 und eine Spinfisher V ssv 4500 kann ich die nutzen ?

Danke für eure Tips.

Gruß
Kefal


----------



## Hänger06

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin Moin,

erst mal Danke an alle für eure Tips! An Stelle der Stroft-S habe ich eine WFT Silent in 0,12....passt. Zum Mefo kommt die Plasma in 0,10 drauf. Und die Bremse stelle ich dann doch lieber mal auf 2Kg ein..beim landen wird sie eh meist aufgedreht besser ist das. Ich fisch  mit längeren Flouro bzw. Mono so um die 150cm.

Euch eine Menge Silber und Leoparden.

Gruß


----------



## Hänger06

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin Kefal,

Für mich als Preis/Leistungssieger die Exceller

hier mal was zum nachlesen-
http://handangeln.de/angeltest/meerforellenrute-test-6-ruten-unter-100-euro/

zu der Rollenfrage  wenn dann die 4000er, sollt es aber was neues sein und nicht viel Kosten die Spro Soraia oder die Kastking Sharky II in 4000er, nutze die Kastk. selbst als 3000er.

Als Schnur für mich nach langen lesen und suchen, WFT Plasma in 0,10 in weiß.

Gruß


----------



## kefal

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Danke für die Tips, habe die Sachen auf dem Merkzettel.

Gruß
Kefal


----------



## banzinator

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hab die Sargus II in 3000. Langt auch vollkommen.
Also mit der 4000er solltest keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Waldemar S.

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Wer es noch leichter mag: bin seit 2 Jahren mit der Sargus II in der 2000 er größe unterwegs, dazu die Spiderwire invisi in Weiß 0.12 das reicht auch vollkommen und spart noch mal einige Gramm. Auch von der Bremskraft schafft die kleine Rolle einiges, konnte damit dieses Jahr in der Elbe n 86cm Zander, inkl. flucht in die Strömung bändigen ohne dass ich Angst um die Rolle gehabt hab. An der Küste gabs damit auch schon Dorsch bis 65 cm vom Ufer ohne Probleme, bei der Normalmefo erst recht nicht...


----------



## banzinator

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hab noch ne 2500er. Finde aber das die 3m Mefo Rute damit überhaupt nicht ausgewogen ist. Bei ner 2000er ist das ja noch schlimmer. 
An meiner 1.92m Belly Rute ist die sehr gut für Dorsch.


----------



## Waldemar S.

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich hab ne Penzill Seatrout III, unausgewogen find ich die Rute mit der kleinen Rolle nicht. Ist natürlich auch Geschmackssache..


----------



## kefal

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

So, 
die Rute ist klar, wird eine Ballistic X Seatrout  von Daiwa in 3,10 , Als Rolle erstmal die Sargus II und als Schnur die WFT Plasma. Eine Neopren Wathose 5mm hab ich auch schon geholt, Funktionsunterwäsche extra Warm von Engelbert-Strauss bestellt.
Als Watjacke dachte ich an eine Scierra X-Tech Wading Jacket 
Als Köder hab ich schon mal 1 Spöket 18g rot/sw und eine EffZett G2 Spoon 20g Pattergrisen, das reicht aber denke ich nicht da brauch ich mal Vorschläge von euch. Ich will über Ostern auf Rügen/Dranske.
Was brauche ich noch an Kleinkram, was empfiehlt Ihr an Watgürtel, Watstöcke, Watkescher ?
Entschuldigt die vielen Fragen, aber ich will nicht mitten im Wasser stehen und irgendein Teil fehlt mir. Ich kenne leider keinen Watangler.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Hänger06

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Moin Kefal, wann wolltest du den los?
Hansen Flash u. Stripper, Falkfish Spöket, ABU Toby,Westin Boss.Tobiasfischform.

Vorfächer mit Seitnearm für Springerfliege, Kl. Sotierdose für Shnaps ,Wirbel und Fliegen, Microfasertuch für die Hände,Springerfliegen in Blau-silber, rosa-pink,braun und grün-beige, weiß, Lösezange, und ganzzzzzz wichtig der Fischgalgen. Als Watstock nutze ich ein Teleskopschrupperstock. Sollte deine Watthose keine Filzsolen haben kauf dir ein dicken Packen große grobe Socken.

Watkescher meine Idee
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balzer-Watke...minetz-Gummizug-Karabiner-65-cm-/231889017107


oder die hier wenn es zeitlich noch passen sollte.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/5g-7...lgo_pvid=7e6494d6-de53-40e0-a06d-6fd7a0c88a7a

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280165&page=123

Gruß


----------



## lammi

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Wenn der Wind passt.Kräftiger Ostwind erhöht die Chancen auf ein Anglertreffen in Dranske erheblich.


----------



## kefal

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Hänger06 schrieb:


> Moin Kefal, wann wolltest du den los?
> Hansen Flash u. Stripper, Falkfish Spöket, ABU Toby,Westin Boss.Tobiasfischform.
> 
> Vorfächer mit Seitnearm für Springerfliege, Kl. Sotierdose für Shnaps ,Wirbel und Fliegen, Microfasertuch für die Hände,Springerfliegen in Blau-silber, rosa-pink,braun und grün-beige, weiß, Lösezange, und ganzzzzzz wichtig der Fischgalgen. Als Watstock nutze ich ein Teleskopschrupperstock. Sollte deine Watthose keine Filzsolen haben kauf dir ein dicken Packen große grobe Socken.
> 
> Watkescher meine Idee
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balzer-Watkescher-gummiert-Kescher-Watangeln-Gumminetz-Gummizug-Karabiner-65-cm-/231889017107
> 
> 
> oder die hier wenn es zeitlich noch passen sollte.
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/5g-7...lgo_pvid=7e6494d6-de53-40e0-a06d-6fd7a0c88a7a
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280165&page=123
> 
> Gruß



Hänger vielen Dank für die Infos.
Bei Ali hab ich deine Empfehlungen und auch schon diverses anderes bestellt. 
Ich fahre über Ostern nach Dranske/Bakenberg bin aber auch Mobil wollte wenn es geht auch mal auf Hering  (mache mich gerade schlau wegen Ausrüstung) Die Sache mit der Springerfliege ist für mich ganz neu, da muß ich mich auch mal schlau machen. Was enpfiehlst du beim Vorfach, Hauptschnur 0,10 danach Wirbel ?, Snap? Vorfachmaterial ?

Gruß

Kefal


----------



## Hänger06

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

1. Springerschlaufenknoten in das Flouro binden 
2. 2-3 Stoppergummiperlen + perle + kl Tönchenwirbel auf das Flouro ziehen.
3. Wasserknoten

0,10er plasma passt!


----------



## pikehunter0567

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo in die Runde. Ich benötige mal ein wenig Hilfe. Ich habe die letzten Beiträge in einem anderen Thread  gelesen und bin jetzt etwas ratlos. Ich habe bei meinen letzten Mefo excursionen auch das Problem mit Windperücken gehabt und reichlich Schnur Verlust zu beklagen. Hatte gerade frisch die Berkley Black Velvet aufgespult, verwendet an einer Kinetic Godspeed 3 Meter mit Penn Spinfisher V 3500. Nach dem Schnuverlust eine neue Spiderwire Smooth 8fach geflochten drauf und wieder los. Bei teilweise starkem Wind nicht eine Windperücke. Wurfweite ist bei mir nicht so beeindruckend, so dass ich mir ggf eine neue Kombo zusammenstellen möchte. Als Rute habe ich vier Modelle in der engeren Auswahl 
1. Daiwa Ballistic x Seatrout 335 cm
2. Berkley Pulse xcd MH 300 cm
3. Abu Garcia Verdict 
4. Dam Steelpower black spin 
Wollte gerne mal eine straffere Rute probieren. Dazu muss dann eine neue Rolle her und ich weiß absolut nicht in welche Richtung ich dabei entscheiden soll, nachdem ich die vorigen Beiträge gelesen habe. Ich hatte eigentlich z.B. eine Spro Zalt Arc oder ähnliches gedacht. Wenn es aber so extrem auf die Schnurverlegung ankommt, wäre vllt eine Balzer Sparta aus der 9000 er Serie interessant. Bitte an alle die mir Hilfreich Tipps geben können, schreibt es, damit ich endlich mal ein wenig Durchblick bekomme. 
Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Mefomaik

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Dein Problem lag Evtl. an der Schnur !Meine Erfahrung ist das bei "stürmischen Bedingungen" dh stärkerer Wind oder ungüstige windrichtung zum eigenen Standpunnkt weicherere PEs (z.b 8 Braids) eher dazu neigen zu vertüdeln!

Ich hatte das Problem auch und bin zurück auf Power Pro 0,10 und alles war wider gut!

Allgemein würde ich bei der Rolle etwas mehr Investieren wenn du kannst,denn die Rolle arbeiten viel und muss was abkönnen!Ganz gut bisher gefallen mir die Daiwa Certate,Exist was mit den neueren günstigeren Modellen ist(Saltist) kann ich nich nicht sagen!
Die neue Shimano Stradic  Fb hab ich auch schon paar mal an den Stränden gesehen,die wäre dann auch günstiger!

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pikehunter0567

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe auch  die Rolle als einen Schwachpunkt vermutet. Die Schnur mit der ich die extremen Probleme hatte war die Berkley Black Velvet, ob die 8fach geflochten ist weiß ich nicht, war ein kauf nach Bauchgefühl. Mit der spiderwire smooth 8fach hatte ich bei noch extremeren Wetterverhältnissen keine Probleme. Ich habe auch noch eine zweite Kombo dabei und probiert, Sportex Black Pearl 240 cm mit Balzer metallica ace und J-Braid 8fach, auch da keine Probleme, ausser Wurfweite. Da ich jetzt nochmals aufrüsten möchte, denke ich über die vorgeschlagenen Rollen schonmal nach, werde dann versuchen eine passende Rute zu finden. Falls jmnd zu meiner bisherigen Auswahl einen Tipp hat bin ich dankbar 
Mfg Ingo


----------



## zander67

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



pikehunter0567 schrieb:


> Wollte gerne mal eine straffere Rute probieren.



Nur ein Tipp.
 Ich benutze auch straffere Ruten.
Aber nur in Verbindung mit Monofil.
 Mit geflochtener Schnur hatte ich vermehrt Aussteiger.

 Die Rute muss zur Schnur passen.

 VG


----------



## Cocu

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich fische auch mit der Spro Zalt Arc (730) auf die lieben MeFos und hatte in den letzten 2 Jahren nicht eine Perücke.

Gerade nen Härtetest in Dänemark durchgemacht, eine Woche lang extrem viel Wind, kreuz und quer geworfen, also mal gegen den Wind, mal mit dem Wind und mal quer zum Wind, nicht eine Perücke! Zwar auch kein Fisch, aber das ist ja ein anderes leidiges Thema. ;-)

Achja, drauf ist auch nur die normale Power Pro in - ich glaube - 0,10 und 0,19, wobei die 0,19er eher für Dorsch vom Boot genutzt wird, aus Mangel an Alternativen aber auch schon für die guten MeFos eingesetzt wurde. ;-)


----------



## pikehunter0567

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Danke für den Hinweis. Welche Mono, welcher Durchmesser bzw Tragkraft?  Bin auf geflochten umgestiegen wegen Durchmesser/Tragkraft  und daraus vermeintlich besserer Wurfweite, grundsätzlich könnte ich mir auch vorstellen wieder Mono zu fischen, aber mein Vertrauen dazu ist nicht unendlich, ist wohl aber meine persönliche "Kopfsache ". 
Mfg Ingo


----------



## zander67

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Stroft 0,28 mm 7,3 kg

 Geflochtene oder Monofil ist eine Glaubensfrage.
 Meiner Meinung nach, hat beides seine Berechtigung.
 Da ich aber meine Zanderruten (harte Ruten) zum Meerforellenfischen nutze, nehme ich Monofil.
 Ob die Wurfweite immer entscheidend ist, da bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher, hängt sicherlich vom Revier ab.
 Viele Bisse kommen auf dem letzten Meter. 

 VG


----------



## zulu1024

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ich fische auch die Stroft in 0,24 GTM und Gamakatsu G Line Flex in 0,26. Beides Super Schnüre. Letztere hat weniger Dehnung und auch nicht einen Ganz so starken Memoryeffekt, kringelt sich also nicht so stark, gute Wurfweite - Mein Favorit!


----------



## Thor2012

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bräuchte mal euren Rat. Ich bin mal wieder auf der Suche nach einer neuen MEFO-Kombi und in die engere Auswahl sind folgende Ruten gekommen:

WESTIN W6 Spin 10-40gr.in 3,00m bzw. 3,38m (habe ich hier bereits mal gepostet; der Trend soll ja aber wieder zu kürzeren Stöckchen gehen)
Sportex Carat Spin CS3052 oder CS3352

Als Rollen habe ich Folgende in die engere Auswahl genommen:
Shimano Sustain 4000FG
Shimano Exsence Ci4+ 4000 (Modellreihe 2017)

Ich habe  leider  noch kein Geschäft gefunden, das alles anbietet, wobei gerade hier im Norden Sportex kaum noch vertreten zu sein scheint...warum auch immer.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja in meiner Entscheidung auf die Sprünge helfen.


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Sportex gibts in Bergedorf.


----------



## Thor2012

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Sportex gibts in Bergedorf.



Danke ür den Tip,leider war keine der Ruten vorrätig.
....es ist dann die Westin W6 Spin in 3,0m mit 10-40gr.  für einen Superkurs bei Voegler geworden. 
Jetzt bleibt noch  die Frage nach einer Rolle...mir wurde die Daiwa Luvias 3000 angeboten...
Von der Sustain wurde mir abgeraten, was mich ziemlich überraschte...jetzt mal sehen was es sonst noch Schönes gibt...Ideen?


----------



## Mefomaik

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Certate  3000er Modell passt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

....die Luvias in der 3000 er Größe passt auch super...

Ich sehe keine wesentlichen Unterschiede zur Certate...


----------



## Mot

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Shimano Biomaster SW4000 xg#6


----------



## UMueller

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



Thor2012 schrieb:


> Von der Sustain wurde mir abgeraten, was mich ziemlich überraschte...


Mit welcher Begründung ?


----------



## Thor2012

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



UMueller schrieb:


> Mit welcher Begründung ?



Es gab wohl vermehrt Probleme mit der Rolle. Mehr kann ich dazu leider nicht sagen, zumal ich eine 5000er habe, die seit Jahren problemlos läuft.
Es war die Aussage des Händlers....


----------



## UMueller

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

@Thor2012
Die 5000er Sustain mit der kleineren Übersetzung hab ich auch und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Die kannste doch auch gut an der Westin einsetzen.


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

2 x 4000 und keine Probleme


----------



## Thor2012

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ja das wird auch darauf hinauslaufen....vorerst...aber was Neues würde mich da schon sehr reizen. 
Die 4000er Sustain schwebt mir da auch schon länger vor, zumal es die z.Zt. recht "günstig" gibt....auf der anderen Seite wäre was ganz Anderes auch schick.
Aber danke erstmal für die Tips.


----------



## Trollegrund

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

4 x Sustain...... 1 x 2500 2x 3000er und einmal 4000er zum Teil seit Jahren im Dauereinsatz. Ob Bodden oder Ostsee ob Boot oder Land auf Hecht,Mefo,Dorsch keinerlei Probleme. Kann man ohne Sorgen kaufen die Dinger!


----------



## Thor2012

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Gibt es denn irgendwelche Erfahrungsberichte zu der aktuellen Shimano Exsence ci4+ 4000?
Klingt ja schon sehr gut ;-)


----------



## Thor2012

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Es ist dann doch die Sustain 4000 geworden....optimal ausbalanciert an der Rute und gute 50€ günstiger als die Exsense.
Auch bin ich mehr der Fan der etwas kleineren Übersetzung...


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Warum find ich eigentlich schon länger keine ansprechende Spinnrute mit folgenden Merkmalen?:

Länge: am liebsten genau 3 m oder max. 3,05 m
Aktion: (semi)-parabolisch (bis progressiv) (gerne wie typische Sportex-Aktionen, z. B. Hyperion)
Power: so, dass se 25 Gramm Snaps noch volle Lotte durchgezogen so wirft, dass man sich nicht um die Haltbarkeit des Spitzenteils sorgt, aber auch nicht mehr, so dass auch angeln mit 16 Gramm Ködern noch gut funktioniert und auch 12 Gramm noch gehen!
Ringe: am besten Fuji Titanium Sics, nicht zu viele, aber auch nicht zu kleine oder zu riesige!
Optik: nicht zu ******* modern bling bling für 15 jährige.

btw: warum schafft es Shimano beispielsweise schon über Monate wenn  nicht Jahre nicht, die Lesath CX in 3 m, auf dem hiesigen Markt nachzulegen, haben die nur 10 Stück produziert und dann die Fabrik abgefackelt oder den Spediteur nicht bezahlt? (gut, die -28 Gramm Variante würde ich auch nicht kaufen, da mir zu schwach, aber trotzdem....)
Warum gibt es die besagte Lesath CX 300 nur als M und nicht als MH, sagen wir mal mit ca. 33 % mehr Wumms = ca. 40 Gramm nominellem WG?

Warum muss auch die sonst sicher nette Westin W8 Spin (nominelles WG -30 Gramm) nur in einer für 25 Gramm Snaps sicher etwas zu schwachbrüstigen Ausführung daherkommen?

Kann da mal jemand Licht ins Dunkle bringen oder bestenfalls mit Kontakten in die Herstellerszene das ganze mal hinterfragen.

Ohne Frage fische ich auch gern mal leichter und kann meistens auch mit Ködern bis 20 Gramm auskommen, aber muss ich mich direkt so über die Rute limitieren, dass ich ohne Angst vor Blankschäden gar keinen 25 Gramm werfen mag, wenn die Bedingungen das eigentlich gut hergeben?


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Darf ich mal Fragen, was du bisher schon getestet hast.
MMn gibt es welche....

Meine erste MeFo Rute konnte das schon...
hier der Nachfolger vom Nachfolger...
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/berkley-skeletor-xcd-3-00m-8-32g-spinnrute/


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

ok....von den Leistungsdaten her mag die dahingehend passen.

Aber Berkley Skeletor kommt mir nicht ins Haus, hier wohnt schon He-Man.

Nee, im Ernst. Die Optik & Griff geht für mich gar nicht. Doppelsteg-Leitring muss mMn auch nicht sein, aber wäre kein ko-Kriterium. Aber das ist halt Geschmackssache.

Geangelt hab ich noch keine, vom Probewedeln (einer alten Berkley) her würde ich aber auch sagen, dass ich vom Blank her
auch was anderes favorisiere.

Ich kenne sonst Ruten im 3,15m Bereich, z. B. Sportex Hyperion, Daiwa Tournament SeaTrout, Shimano Speedmaster SeaTrout (sowohl die 96 als auch 103) . Würde ich aber nochmal ne reine Blinker / Wobbler Rute suchen, würde ich ne 3m Rute nehmen. Ich empfinde diese Länge als Optimum zum reinen Blinkern für mich.

Ich weiß, es gibt schon (wenige) Ruten mit diesen Spezifika 
(z. B. gibts oder gabs ne Daiwa Shogun aus UK z.B., die ich aber auch nicht nehmen würde, Gründe möchte ich hierzu jetzt aber nicht lang ausbreiten), 

aber eben eher weniger aus dem oberen Regal bzw nicht in den Serien, die ich wählen würde.

Add/Edit: meine Wunschrute wäre eine Mischung aus Sportex Hyperion/Airspin (SeaTrout Varianten) und z. B. Daiwa Tournament SeaTrout....ABER: in 3 m!, eher schlicht (nicht son Airspin Glitzerquatsch-Blank, nicht so viele Ringe wie die Hyperion und ne Spur weniger weich und parabolisch als ne Daiwa Tournament SeaTrout.


----------



## aesche100

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Manche Leute machen sich eben gerne wichtig.|uhoh:


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*



ajotas schrieb:


> Warum gibt es die besagte Lesath CX 300 nur als M und nicht als MH, sagen wir mal mit ca. 33 % mehr Wumms = ca. 40 Gramm nominellem WG?


Dass die 3m Ruten nicht mehr so laufen, sollte Dir aber auch aufgefallen sein. Im Katalog (Shimano,Daiwa) sieht man es auch deutlich. 
Bei meinem einen dichtebei Händler stehen sich die 3m Stangen auch von Shimano Highprice so langsam tot ...

Wenn Du nicht so sehr auf die Generation fixiert bist, suchste nach alten Lesath 300 MH oder H, findet sich einiges. Ich fand unter den totstehenden bei meinem dichtebei Händler als immer noch Neuware einiges, und ich schätze die 300 AX MH ist nahe am Optimum mit nur einem korrigierbaren Baumangel ähm. Bau-Mangel. (<-toll wenn man es nicht trennt ) 
Schraubbare Vorgriffe in der Angelklasse halte ich für vollkommen Murks. 

Die Generation+Typen mit den 2bein Lowriderringen gibt es auch noch als Sauerware, da geht man ungerne an den kompletten Ringtausch von ca. 10mal 2bein. Das ist bei vielen mit den montierten schweren Ringen so vollkommen veraltet aufgebauten Ruten inzwischen ein echt bleischweres Problem, auch sichtbar mit Verbleib im Ständer.


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Ja,

zunächst mal: mein Ausgangsposting sollte nicht überbewertet werden. Das war einfach mal absichtlich leicht überzogener Ausguss kleinerer Frustration. Natürlich findet man ausreichend Ruten, die sich ziemlich gut eignen. Ich hab davon auch genug selber bereits gefischt oder noch im Besitz. Aber eben fast nur
Ruten in 2,90 oder 3,12/3,15. 

3,15m bzw nominell zwischen 3,10-3,15 gibt's auch noch ordentlich Angebot, auch "modernere" bzw mit hochwertigeren Komponenten. 

Bei 3,00 m  (meinetwegen auch noch bis 3,05) sieht's da für's
klassische Küstenspinnen dann aber eben mau aus. Die aufgezeigte Berkley mag ich halt nicht (wenn die obere WG Angabe 30 Gramm ähnlich overrated wie bei Shimano & Daiwa ist, wäre sie mir auch zu schwach).
Außerdem suche ich dann doch noch nach einer Kategorie exklusiver....
Im Prinzip nach der Art Shimano Speedmaster 300 mh (-40Gramm) etwa von der Power. Und selbst die scheint nicht mehr am Markt zu sein (aber: wie die Berkley "mittlere Kategorie")

In 3,05 gibt's jetzt ne Weile bereits die neuere Sportex Tiboron (ohne Boron) in 30 Gramm, bei dieser dürfte der Erfahrung nach aber die Angabe 30 Gramm auch halbwegs hinhauen vom Rating. Das wäre jetzt für mich also fast die einzige Rute am hiesigen Markt, die den genannten Wunsch-Parametern entspricht.
Nur mag ich das Design hier auch wieder nicht so wirklich.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich brauche nicht wirklich ne neue Rute, aber wenn ich mir nochmal eine für die Küste anschaffe, dann nicht noch eine 2,90 oder 3,15er, sondern 3m oder nur ganz wenig drüber. Das einfach deswegen, weil 

A:
 ich trotz meiner Körpergröße von 1,90 inkl. langer Arme beim Durchziehen von 3,15m Ruten häufig das Phänomen habe, dass
- zum einen die 3,15 sich deutlich träger beschleunigen lässt als ne 2,90er ---> kann man natürlich mit mehr Kraft kompensieren
- bei Vollgaswurf die Spitze am Ende der Wurfbewegung soweit
"durchschlägt", dass sie durch die Wasseroberfläche schlägt.
(lässt sich schon vermeiden, aber an der Stelle wirft man schon nicht mehr "ungezwungen") - dies passiert mir übrigens durchweg auch mit hochwertigen Blanks, z. B. Sportex Hyperion, Daiwa Tournament, usw)

B:

bei ner 2,90er fehlt mir dann wieder etwas Länge, um ein ausreichend langes Monovorfach (subjektiv) beim Wurf vor und nicht hinterm Spitzenring zu starten. Gefühlt fehlt mir auch etwas Wurfweite, aber das ist hier mal Nebensache und eher zu vernachlässigen für mich.

C = Fazit: die von mir favorisierte Wunschlänge liegt bei 3-3,05m, und da gibt's leider einfach wenig, was mir gefällt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Da du ja glaub ich aus dem Münchener Raum, also M kommst, wüßte ich gen nördlich R sogar die vor einer halbe Stunde gerade wieder inspizierte Quelle für Aspire BX MH und H in genau 10ft/3m sowie anderen tollen Stoff. Das Preisschild ist immer noch exklusiv genug , kann man aber feilschen.


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

#d

nee, München ist doch ne zu große Ecke weg von mir. Aber danke für die Tipps.


----------



## paulbarsch

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

@ ajotas,
Hast du dir mal die Savage gear Browser angesehen? Die ist 305 cm lang!
Liegt wirklich super in der Hand und ist von dänischen meefoanglern entwickelt worden!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

ja, das kommt der Sache schon sehr nahe. Gefällt, Ringe sind wohl etwas klein, aber sonst entspricht das schon weitgehend meiner Vorstellung. Noch interessanter wäre für mich aber ne Rutenlänge genau 300 cm oder sogar noch paar cm weniger (>295<=300). Aber danke.


----------



## King_Fisher

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Die Grey's Prowla Specialist Sea Trout würde mir auch noch einfallen... die liegt aber auch eher im mittleren Preissegment


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenruten und -rollen !*

Also, die Greys kenne ich (zumindest ein bißchen). Die ist sicher nicht schlecht, aber halt auch nicht so leicht und feinfühlig wie es heutzutage geht bei gleicher Power (Aktion kann ich nicht beurteilen, die könnte passen).

Die Savage Gears gefallen mir eigentlich schon ganz gut, aber mich stören die extrem vielen und kleinen Ringe ein wenig.


----------



## King_Fisher

Da meine alte Rolle nach 10 Jahren mittlerweile nicht mehr so läuft wie gewünscht, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Nachfolger zum Mefo-Fischen:
4000er Größe, Preisvorstellung 300 Euro.

Für Erfahrungen und Vorschläge wäre ich dankbar!

TL
Markus


----------



## janko

King_Fisher schrieb:


> Da meine alte Rolle nach 10 Jahren mittlerweile nicht mehr so läuft wie gewünscht, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Nachfolger zum Mefo-Fischen:
> 4000er Größe, Preisvorstellung 300 Euro.
> 
> Für Erfahrungen und Vorschläge wäre ich dankbar!
> 
> TL
> Markus


2500er (entspricht 4000er Shimano) Daiwa Certate ist perfekt


----------



## Paddy1503

Moin die Shimano Sustain 4000 fi ist Super


----------



## King_Fisher

Kennt jemand die Twin Power HG? Unterschied zur Sustain? Die Certate hatte ich auch schon in der Hand - auch interessante Rolle...


----------



## kneew

Finde Persönlich die Biomaster FB 2500 immer noch am besten. Besser noch als die Sustain Rolle!


----------



## Hameck

hallo ich fische Daiwa Morethan Branzino AGS 2,92cm -7-35gr dazu Shimano Stella XGFI 3000   Stroft GTP-S -3 die ganze Combo wiegt ca.370 gr sehr angenehm


----------



## giant travally

Hallo 
Westin W8 Spin 2teilig 3,00m 7-30g
Rolle Daiwa Certade 2500


----------



## pike-81

Moinsen!

Rute:
Sportex Carat Special XT Seatrout
Länge: 3,05m
WG: 11-36g
Wurfgewicht ist ziemlich realistisch. 
Für eine Blinkerrute ziemlich straff. 

Rolle:
Shimano Stradic 2500
(ST2500FL)
6+1 Kugellager
9kg Bremse
78cm Schnureinzug

Schnur:
PowerPro
9kg / Grün

Petri


----------



## Salziges Silber

schöne combi, wie aus dem ei gepellt!


----------



## pike-81

Moinsen!
Danke. 
Ja, das stimmt. 
Gestern eingeweiht und gleich mit Ostseeleoparden entjungfert. 
Bringt Spaß und kostet kein Vermögen. 
Petri


----------



## kneew

Fische die selbe Rute anstatt Stradic - Biomaster FB2500 auch mit Power Pro Super 8 (8KG) - (0,13)  Rute ist Top für Sbiro oder eben auch normale Koeder bestens jedenfalls an der Küste, sollte man schon etwas Rückrat des Blanks haben. Fische in der -Regel Koeder von 12-28 gr. einmal Sportex immer Sportex.. Keine Ahnung warum ich das so glaube, aber bis jetzt fische ich nur mit Sportex und für's Belly nehme ich dann ne Spro..  Welche Sportex Spinnrute noch gut ist, ist die Sportex HM Turbo Spin 1 SP3011 /10ft mit 25 WG (Koeder bis max 27gr.) die Rute hat ne recht feine Spitze und zuckt sofort auch die Fische lassen sich mit dieser Rute sehr gut abfedern grade beim Mefo fischen oder auch halt Dorsch.
Tight lines


----------



## maggi01

Moin ,
da es im Moment  nicht möglich ist  Ruten zu begrabbeln,bräuchte ich bitte mal eure Einschätzung.

1.Savage Gear Custom Coastal 304 cm
2. Sportex carat special xt Seatrout  305cm


Meine aktuelle Rute Sportex Topaz Spin SP 3001 made in West Germany.Ich Fische die immer noch gerne,aber bei Wind und schweren Ködern kommt sie doch zu oft an ihre Grenzen.
Können die o.g. Ruten 25 g vernünftig werfen. 


Gruß  Marcus


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ich fische seit September eine Sportex Carat 3,30 Meter in Kombination mit einer Shimano Sustian 3000 und bin mehr als sehr zufrieden


----------



## kneew

@maggi01
Zu der Savage Gear Custom Costal 304 cm kann ich Dir nichts sagen aber zu der Sportex Carat Special XT Seatrout 305 cm da ich sie selbst besitze und auch fische. Diese Rute damit kannst Du auch Köder vernünftig werfen (ich habe damit bis Köder 28gr) geworfen und 25gr Köder lassen sich mit dieser Rute auch vernünftig weit werfen. Nehme diese Rute meistens wenn ich mit dem Sbiro fische oder es eher Rauer an der See (Ostsee) zu geht. In Kombination mit einer 2500er Rolle 3000er Rollen gehen auch noch aber glaube bei einer 4000er Rolle stimmt das Gleichgewicht nicht mehr 'Sprich' wenn in dieser Kombination mit einer 4000er Rolle den ganzen Tag lang fischt zwecks schmerzen in der Schulter. Diese Rute ist meiner Erachtens eher bis 3000er Rollen geeignet. Denke bitte auch daran das diese Rute -Sportex Carat Special XT Seatrout 305 cm keinen Haken halter 'da wo man den Haken anhängt hat' der fehlt leider. Dafür gibt es aber *Hier* eine Alternative die ich so auch nutze. Zwecks Belastungs-Test wie die Sportex Carat XT Seatrout unter belast reagiert kanst Du dir *Hier* mal anschauen.

Grüße


----------



## maggi01

@kneew ,

vielen Dank für deine Informationen. Wird dann wohl die Sportex werden,habe allerdings eine Shimano stradic 4000 CI4+. Mal sehen wie sich das anfühlt.
Ich habe gerade gelesen, dass  du eine Biomaster 2500 an der Sportex fischst.Vom Gewicht her sind die Biomaster und meine Stradic nahezu gleich, die Biomaster eher schwerer.


----------



## kneew

maggi01 schrieb:


> @kneew ,
> 
> vielen Dank für deine Informationen. Wird dann wohl die Sportex werden,habe allerdings eine Shimano stradic 4000 CI4+. Mal sehen wie sich das anfühlt.
> Ich habe gerade gelesen, dass  du eine Biomaster 2500 an der Sportex fischst.Vom Gewicht her sind die Biomaster und meine Stradic nahezu gleich, die Biomaster eher schwerer.



@maggi01 
das stimmt fische mit der Biomaster 2500er und mit der Stradic Ci4 2500er die Ci4 nutze ich Hauptsächlich die Biomaster kommt an meiner Easy Cast da diese Rute 3.35 cm aber ich merke nichts in meiner Schulter wenn ich den ganzen Tag durchfische. Musst es halt austesten für dich wie mit der Balance zurecht kommst, kann ja auch sein das deine 4000er mit der Carat Special XT übereinstimmt und Du kein ermüden in der Schulter bekommst. Nur ich für mich Persönlich mag es ein leichtes Händling zu haben. Jedenfalls wirst du jeden 'zupfer' in der Rutenspitze wahr nehmen ud Köder bis 28gr kannst auch gut rauswerfen 'ich' selbst fische nur noch bis max 24gr was auch soweit reicht aber wenn es mal sehr Rau ist an der Ostsee dann nehme ich auch mal 27-28gr Köder. Viel Spaß mit dem Stöckchen falls es dir hollen solltest!

Grüße


----------



## maggi01

Mal sehen, ich bin nach langer Pause seit letztem Jahr wieder eingestiegen.Ich wollte jetzt mal die Durchlaufköder probieren.Hast du da eine Empfehlung bezüglich der Vorfachstärke und Köder ?


----------



## kneew

maggi01 schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ich bin nach langer Pause seit letztem Jahr wieder eingestiegen.Ich wollte jetzt mal die Durchlaufköder probieren.Hast du da eine Empfehlung bezüglich der Vorfachstärke und Köder ?



@maggi01
ich nutze selbst nur noch die Inliner Köder da es sehr gute und schöne Exemplare auf dem Markt gibt, nur leider hier zu Lande nicht (wirklich) in den Läden zu kaufen gebe. ich kaufe gerne von Dänischen - Schwedischen 'Eigenbauern' alles handmade Ware die haben gute Köder ideen und auch sehr geile Farben zumal gibt es von denen auch eher nur Köder bis 24gr max sicher auch höher von den Gewichten aber zumeist eher bis 24gr da ich finde das solche Köder an der Küste auch ausreichend sind -mein Persönlicher Geschmack. Deutscher Seite her also die es hier zu Lande zu kaufen gibt die aber auch aus (Schweden - Dänemark) kommen sind wie *Grizzlylures*, *Ilures*, *OGP Silling* unter anderem auch den *Savage Gear 3D Line Thru Sandaal* <- (auf die Ködernamen raufklicken) es gibt noch viele viele andere Hersteller aber diese Köder habe ich meistens dabei in vielen versch Farben von (Natürlichen - Reiz/Schockfarben. ich nutze für die Inliner Systeme folgendes; Fluorocarbon 0,30 - 0,35mm ca 1 - 1,50cm die stärker des Vorfaches wähle ich je nach Köder Gew und einige Köder sind durch ihre Bohrungen des Inliner Kanals etwas scharfkantig zwecks des Reibungen und das abdrehen im Wasser bei den Spinnstopps kann so ein Köder auch schonmal nach einem ganzen Tag am Wasser spuren hinterlassen an der Vorfachschnur. Oder man macht sich die Mühe, und rundet den Inline Kanal mit einem dünnen Bohrer etwas aus mit der Hand nicht mit dem Akkuschrauber.  TL


----------



## Multe

ich fische die TUWOB G10...https://tuwob.de

...die sind von einem deutschen Hersteller ...da gibt es keine scharfkantigen Ecken, da sie aus schlagfestem Kunststoff sind - mit innenliegendem vernickelten Messingkern....gibt auch gute Infos auf der Seite.https://www.facebook.com/tuwob.de/?ref=bookmarks

Ich fische grundsätzlich 0,40mm Fluorocarbon


----------



## kneew

Multe schrieb:


> Ich fische grundsätzlich 0,40mm Fluorocarbon


So dicke Schnüre brauchst Du nicht es reichen vollkommen 0,30 - 0,35mm aus. Da die Tuwob Wobbler nur 18gr. haben auch wenn Köder nimmst bis 28gr. reichen da 0,35mm Schnur für. Du kannst bei sehr guter Fluorocarbon auch diese hier nehmen ---> klick nutze ich persönlich ist stark gegen Abrieb bei (Muscheln & Steine) lässt sich in dieser Stärke auch sehr gut verknoten mit Geflochtener Schnur bsp mit dem Albright /FG.. 0,40mm eignet sich bsp gut als Seitenarm für Springerfliege weil der Seitenarm durch die 0,40er schön steif ist also die Springerfliege nach oben hält.


----------



## janko

Akashi Fluo ist Schrott - soll 16 kg halten    Neben mir haben es noch 5 weitere Kollegen getestet  - bei allen flog die Spule in die Mülltonne.


----------



## zulu1024

Bei fluorocarbon gibt es wirklich viel Schund. Da habe ich schon teureres Lehrgeld gezahlt. Beste Erfahrungen habe ich mit Gamakatsu fluoro gemacht. Von Berkley hatte ich schon Margen, die gut waren und welche die auch absolut für die Tonne. Es ist auch kein reines fluorocarbon (Beimischung von Nylon), was aber bei vielen günstigen fluoros der Fall ist. Für die Durchläufer aus Kunststoff reicht 0,26 aus. Bei savage gear Durchläufern z.b. wird es da eh eng. Bei Durchläufern aus Metall dann je nach Gewicht eher ab 0,30+. Für mich persönlich hat fluorocarbon eigentlich keinen Nutzen, außer bei speziellen Anforderungen wie wenn z.b. beim Fliegenfischen die Schnur schneller sinken soll oder eine steifere Schnur von Nöten ist. Eine 0,35 fluorocarbon ist sichtbarer als eine 0,25 Mono, auch wenn uns die Marketingabteilungen was anderes weiß machen wollen. Ich habe eine kleine Spule mit 200m 0,25 stroft GTM am Mann, die ich als Vorfach benutze (-20g Köder). Hat bis jetzt jeden Fisch der Ostsee beim spinnen bändigen können, auch meine größte mefo.

Jegliche Albright Knoten bei fluorocarbon kann ich nicht empfehlen. Mag sein das es bei dickeren Durchmessern besser hält, aber mit der Zeit zeschneidet sich das fluorocarbon selbst. Bei härteren Ruten und Wurfstilen besteht die Gefahr nicht nur nach einem Angeltag, sonder schon nach ein paar Stunden.


----------



## Ostseesilber

Also ich fische als FC die Stroft GTM in 0,33. Ich binde ausschließlich den Albright Knoten, allerdings doppelt gesichert, was ja letztendlich nichts anderes bedeutet als das das Ende der geflochtenen noch zwei mal durch das entstandene Öhr des FC gezogen und dann festgezogen wird. Der Knoten ist noch nie(!) gerissen, auch nicht bei großen kampfstarken Fischen. Ich habe es sogar erlebt, dass sich bei einem "Hänger" der wirklich starkdrähtige Gamakatsu LS 3424F aufbog...der Knoten hat auch das gehalten... Das Vorfach wird im Regelfall vor jedem Einsatz neu gebunden, habe es aber ohne Probleme auch schon ein zweites Mal gefischt.
Bei der Sichtbarkeit hast du sicherlich Recht, aus meiner Sicht geht es nicht nur um die Sichtbarkeit, sondern insbesondere auch um die Abriebfestigkeit des FC, die sicherlich besser ist als die des 0,12 er Geflechts.


----------



## kron4401

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte nächstes Jahr an der Ostsee vom Strand auf Mefo und Dorsch angeln (Spinfischen).
Dafür habe ich hier eine DAIWA Exceler Seatrout in 3,15m und 10-45 g WG.
Nun würde eigentlich nur noch eine passende Rolle fehlen und die entsprechende Schnur.
Könntet ihr mir da was empfehlen.
Ich hatte schon an die DAIWA BG gedacht da bin ich mir aber wegen den Größen total unsicher. in Frage kämen wohl die 2500 oder die 3000 ?!
Könntet ihr mir hier einen Rat geben oder eine andere Empfehlung?

Ich könnte zB auch recht günstig an eine 3000 er Caldia SHA kommen...

Schon mal besten Dank


----------



## Ostseesilber

...3000 er daiwa (alt) oder 4000 er daiwa (neu bzw. LT) passen sehr gut zum Mefofischen... 0,12 er Geflecht rauf und Fluo vor und schon kannst du starten...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Daiwa hat die Größen geändert mit der LT-Generation (Made in Vietnam), sich damit eigentlich Shimano mehr angepasst.
Die alte 3000 ist eben nun eine 5000 bzw. wie eine Shimano 5000.
Das hat immer viel Verwirrung gestiftet.
Auch Shimano hat nun etwas rumgeändert.

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                (Update) Hier die Daten direkt hinein:                                                                             

*Spulengroessen Messung*​​​​22.05.20​04.07.20​​​​​​​Hersteller​Type​Dia(mm)​Verweis​Daiwa Hardbody A​2500​48​=neu 3000​Daiwa Hardbody A​3000​54​=neu 5000​Daiwa Hardbody A​3500​55​=neu 5500​Daiwa Hardbody A​4000​58​=neu 6000​​​​​Daiwa neu LT​2000​43​​Daiwa neu LT​2500​45​​Daiwa neu LT​3000​48​​Daiwa neu LT​4000​50​​Daiwa neu LT​5000​54​​Daiwa neu LT​6000​58​​

Die günstigen Daiwas ohne MagSeal sollten vorher am besten einmal richtig geschmiert und gefüllt werden, sind oft mit sehr wenig Gleitmittel und eben dann fast keinem Korrosionsschutz.
Die mit MagSeal sind schon sehr empfehlenswert fürs salzige und Wasserkontakt, der Rolle ist teuer und Schmierung ist besser, die Abdeckung am Rotor ist immer besser, die Gummidichtungen an den Kurbelseiten und auch an der Achse sowie am Bremsknopf sind für den Einsatz im Wasser echt was wert! 

Mit der Eigenarbeit und der eben bei Salzwassereinsatz öfter nötigen Wartung kann man es gelassen sehen, das bischen MagSeal Oil kann man wegwischen, man schmiert eh hinterher satt für den Einsatz, und die regelmäßige Pflege und "Ölwechsel" an allen Stellen ist eine Grundvoraussetzung für die lange Haltbarkeit.

Wie eben auch das immer abspülen und unbedingt richtig richtig austrocknen lassen!

Allzeit viel Rollspaß, möglichst dann und wann mit gut Fisch! 

*(Updated!) *


----------



## kron4401

Danke für die Rückeldung. Welche Rolle würdet ihr mir den empfehlen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Du müsstest erstmal vorher entscheiden, wie du selber ggü. den im Einsatz zwangsläufig leidenden Spinrollen aufgestellt bist.

Ob in den beiden Gegenpolextremen gesehen,
1) du ein Selbermacher und Selbstwarter bist, Spaß am Schrauben und Schmieren und dem Ergebnis hast.
Oder einen diesbezüglichen Kumpel gut kennst.
2) oder was komplett optimiert fertig und selber nicht anfassen und möglichst viele Jahre nichts machen willst.
Oder einen passenden Laden gut kennst.

1) ist ab günstig zu erstehen und funktioniert bestenfalls quasi ewig,
2) ist teurer (+100 aufwärts) und funktioniert ohne Zerlege-Schmier-Wartung nur zeitlich begrenzt. Siehe oben Daiwa MagSeal.


----------



## kron4401

Eigentlich bin ich eher die Fraktion "Fauler Sack" der seine wenig zeit lieber beim Angeln verbringt als beim basteln.
Budget bis ca. 150 € wäre ich bereit zu zahlen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Das ist ne klare Antwort!  

Bei Daiwa bekommst du für den Preislevel schon Rollen mit MagSeal drin, die ich dringend empfehle wegen der ab Werk besser geschützten Innereien.
Top ist so etwas wie die BG mit MagSeal und die ist auch noch sehr nett schwarz, ich habe die Vorgänger dazu, Theory und Saltist.
In den alten A-Größen 2500 oder 3000 passt, je nach Distanz und Belastung eben kleiner oder größer. 
Die EVP 2020 liegen bei 180€, könnte gerade passen mit Webshoppreisen.

Für den Leichtfetischist gibt es die LT Rollen, da ist ab einer Fuego LT 4000 MagSeal sehr viel Rolle drin.


----------



## kron4401

Danke dir, dann schau ich mal was ich finde


----------



## Ostseesilber

...LT heißt bei daiwa nicht automatisch „Made in Taiwan“.

Die neue certate ist made in japan.

Bei den LT ´s entspricht die neue 4000er der alten 3000er von der Spulengröße her.


----------



## Ostseesilber

Beim Budget von 150 € würde ich mir auch mal die shimano stradic ci4+ 4000 ansehen, der Maik (das „Salziges Silber“) fischt sie glaube ich und ist zufrieden damit, gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.


----------



## Ostseesilber

Die daiwa fuego LT tuts bestimmt auch, auch die von dir genannte 3000er caldia sha (Größe alt) wird zum Mefo - Fischen am Strand von vielen verwendet.


----------



## zulu1024

Ich habe mich mit 4 alten Caldia A Modellen (3000&2500) eingedeckt und besitze noch eine Caldia Z. Daiwa EM MS sind ebenfalls Top und momentan günstig zu bekommen. Diese basieren auf der Caldia, haben im Vergleich mehr hochwertigere und Salzwasserbeständige Lager verbaut.
Die neuen LT rollen sagen mir nicht so zu zum Meerforellen fischen. Ich kann es nicht verstehen, warum sich Daiwa, auch vom Design, an Shimano angepasst hat. Einzig die Anpassung Rollengröße ist plausibel. Die größte Enttäuschung ist für mich die Bremse. Hauptsache in den Broschüren kann man mit hohen zahlen prahlen. Ich habe eine 3000er Fuego und eine 4000er Ballistix LT. Durch die neue Proll Bremse - mit 10 und teilweise 12kg angeblicher Bremskraft - ist diese in meinen Augen nicht mehr fein genug für das Meerforellen angeln. Der Drehknauf muss schon sehr weit gelöst werden. Das führt dazu, das der Drehknauf bei beiden Rollen kippelt und gefühlt über der Spule schwebt, übertrieben. Die Abdichtende Manschette ist zwar gut gefettet und liegt immer noch an, aber da muss man dann auch im späteren Rollenleben darauf achten das dass so bleibt, damit kein Wasser eindringt. Vielleicht muss sich das auch erst noch "einbremsen". Macht aber auf mich keinen guten Eindruck im Vergleich zu den non LT Modellen.

Mein Tackle Dealer hasst Daiwa, weil es viele Reklamation bezgl. des Schnurlaufröllchens gibt. Dies kann ich bestätigen. Die Caldia Z (Magseald Line-Roller) und 2 Caldia A musste ich bereits nach einem Jahr Gebrauch einsenden, weil es komplett fest war. Ich Spüle meine Rollen nach jedem Einsatz mit kaltem Wasser ab (nicht warmes Wasser nehmen, führt zu einer chemischen Reaktion mit Salz und ist Kontraproduktiv). Ich gehöre auch der Fraktion "Fauler Sack" an. Mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen behelfe ich mich mittlerweile selbst. Es ist letztendlich eine Schraube zu lösen und kein Hexenwerk. Zum Fetten nehme ich ein weiches Fett (Cal's soft/purple). Seit dem keine Probleme mehr. Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, die Rolle zu öffnen (außer nach einem Vollbad-welches es auch bei Magseal zu vermeiden gilt), solange sie nicht wie eine Kaffeemühle läuft. In der Hinsicht machen die Caldias einen guten Job. Meine erste von 2015 läuft immer noch top. 
Daher definitiv eine Empfehlung für die alten Caldias. Mit Einer BG machst du auch nichts verkehrt. Es gibt davon schon mehrere Ableger, auch mit Magseald. Siehe dazu Alan Hawks Rollen Blog. Falls man da mal was warten muss, findet man im Netz genügend Material und Anleitungen um sich selbst zu helfen.
Von den LT's ist die Fuego eine Empfehlung, super Preis Leistungsverhältnis. Die neue Lexa E LT macht wahrscheinlich auch eine gute Figur und liest sich nicht schlecht.

Von Shimano kann ich keine Rolle bis 150€ empfehlen. Meine Stradic war nach nicht mal einem Jahr fest, zuvor eine Sahara. Wenn du es etwas passionierter angehst, dann ab Twinpower.


----------



## kron4401

Danke dir, für die ausführliche Antwort. Das hat mich zumindestens jetzt schon einmal davon bgehalten die Ballistic LT zu kaufen die mir angeboten wurde....


----------



## kron4401

zulu1024 schrieb:


> Die neue Lexa E LT macht wahrscheinlich auch eine gute Figur und liest sich nicht schlecht.



Da wäre dann die 4000er die richtige Größe???Hat die nicht eine zu hohe Übersetzung???


----------



## zulu1024

Die Frage nach der Übersetzung ist natürlich sehr individuell. Ich persönlich nutze nicht so gerne höhe Übersetzungen. Die BG ist da z.b. so eine Mittelding. Genauso wie es eine Geschmacksfrage ist, ob die Rolle lieber kleiner oder größer sein soll. Zur Rute soll sie ja auch passen. Ich nutze momentan eher kürzere Ruten von 2,70-2,90m mit Wurfgewichten unter 30g. Also real was bei 14_16g. Da passt eine 3000er LT oder 2500er der alten Rollengröße aber eben auch eine 4000LT oder 3000 alt. Im Urlaub habe ich meine Freundin mit der 2500 werfen lassen, zum üben um zu schauen ob das was für sie ist, und habe nicht schlecht gestaunt über weite, die sie als Anfängerin mit den ersten würfen geschafft hat. Vorher hat mir mein Kopf immer gesagt, großere Rolle mit großerem Spulendurchmesser gleich große Wurfweite. In dem Fall hatte sie aber auch das dünnere und neuere Geflecht auf der Spule. Zudem würde ich es auch abhängig machen was für Köder du nutzt. Schwere Köder, auch für schwere Brandenburg, dann lieber 4000 LT oder 3000 alte Größe.
Und zu deiner Rute würden die besagten Rollen auch eher passen. Dann hast du eine für alle Bedingungen. Ich bin da eh zu nerdig und habe für jedes Wetter und für jede Bedingung ein eigenes Setup. Wenn man sonst keine Hobbys hat


----------



## zulu1024

Doppel Post


----------



## alexpp

zulu1024 schrieb:


> ...Die Caldia Z (Magseald Line-Roller)...


Bei Salzwasserrollen eigentlich sehr wichtig, falls diese Abdichtung wirklich funktioniert. Ich mein, bei den LT-Modellen haben es nur noch Certate und Exist.

Bin absolut kein Daiwa Fan (nur Rollen), aber die austauschbaren Kugellager im SLR und die oft vorhandene abschaltbare Rücklaufsperre (Certate LT nicht mehr) sind positiv zu bewerten.

Rollen mit vernieteten Knäufen würde ich nicht mehr kaufen, die BG gehört leider auch dazu.

Die Stradic FL ist sicher ebenfalls gut geeignet und ist oft genug unter 150€ zu bekommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

zulu1024 schrieb:


> Dann hast du eine für alle Bedingungen. Ich bin da eh zu nerdig und habe für jedes Wetter und für jede Bedingung ein eigenes Setup.


Das muss auch - für jede Köderklasse was speziell optimiertes! 

Wobei öfter mal bei keiner genauen Lagekenntnis, ist die eine für alle Bedingungen das richtige, man braucht also die auch noch. 


Zu den Daiwa SLR und der ganzen Lagerei :
Ich finde die Kunststofflager schon sehr passend für wenig Ärger, ich feuere die sogar mit schweren Blinkern 30g weit und heftig und kurbele oft und stundenlang sehr schnell ein, jetzt seit 2016 ohne was an Schwund dran fixen zu müssen.
Die Kunststofflager hatte Daiwa mit der schwarzen Infinity Zaion extra eingeführt.
Warum brauche ich ein Kugellager da, wo es ein korrosionsfestes Kunststofflager auch tut?


----------



## angler1996

weil Kugellager wertig klingt;-)) 
Kunststoffgleitlager bäh, wer weiß schon, dass selbst im Maschinenbau Gleitlager aus Kunststoff verbaut werden, was das für Kunststoff auch immer ist


----------



## Ostseesilber

...jeder macht seine eigenen Erfahrungen...und das ist ja auch gut und richtig so.

Shimano oder Daiwa beim Spinangeln bzw. speziell beim Mefo Fischen ist ja auch 

schon eine Glaubensfrage und es gibt wohl zu Recht beide Lager.

Ich fischte von Anfang an an der Küste die 3000 er Daiwas (alte Größe), aber ohne 

hohe Übersetzung. Für mich perfekt...sie ziehen ca. 82 cm Schnur pro Umdrehung ein 

wie auch die neuen 4000LT. Ich habe mit ner 3000er Caldia A angefangen, die habe 

ich immer noch mit dem ersten SLR (Kunststoff), allerdings auch nie gespült...

Ich glaube du mußt sie beim Fischen schon tauchen um sie einer solchen Belastung 

auszusetzen wie beim duschen...aber auch das muß natürlich jeder für sich 

entscheiden. Danach habe ich 3 Jahre ne alte Luvias 3000 gefischt, auch absolut geil.

Vor kurzem habe ich die Caldia komplett zerlegt und gefettet, hatte ich auch erst 

Bedenken, ist aber unbegründet mit normalem technischen Verständnis kein 

Hexenwerk...

Momentan fische ich ne certate 4000 LT und ich muß sagen... einfach nur der 

Hammer, auch die Bremse läßt sich super fein einstellen. Sie läuft (nach einer 

gewissen Einlaufzeit!!!) absolut ohne Spiel. Ich finde auch gut, dass sie keine 

abschaltbare Rücklaufsperre mehr hat, weil dadurch eine „Lücke“ für das Eindringen 

von Salzwasser entfallen ist.


----------



## kron4401

Wenn ihr zwischen Lexa LT und Caldia LT wählen müsstet welche würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## alexpp

Ich würde ab der Ballistic LT einsteigen, wegen dem potenziell besseren Getriebe.


----------



## Ostseesilber

die Caldia LT fischt ein Freund von mir.. auch sehr sehr gut..


----------



## zulu1024

Caldia und Lexa gibt es nur in hoher Übersetzung bei der 4000er Größe. Lexa hat mehr Salzwasserbeständige Lager. Ballistix, wie schon angemerkt das bessere Getriebe und mehr Auswahl bei den Übersetzungen.... Wenn hoch übersetzt, würde ich die Lexa mal Probe drehen. Ansonsten auch eher die Ballistix. Tja, wer die Wahl hat... )


----------



## kron4401

zulu1024 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine 3000er Fuego und eine 4000er Ballistix LT. Durch die neue Proll Bremse - mit 10 und teilweise 12kg angeblicher Bremskraft - ist diese in meinen Augen nicht mehr fein genug für das Meerforellen angeln.



Aufgrund des Posts war ich jetzt von der Ballistic abgekommen, wobei die auch ein gutes Stück über den angepeilten max. 150 € liegt.
Die Caldia liegt da aktuell bspw. nur 4-5 Euro drüber.....


----------



## zulu1024

Richtig, aber wie Ostseesilber angemerkt hat, muss die Bremse evtl. auch nur "einlaufen". Meine Ballistix war bis jetzt auch nur einmal am Wasser, da ist es mir aufgefallen. Die Fuego ist auch noch relativ neu und zum Hechtangeln. Da habe ich die Bremse eh meist so gut wie zu. Aber mir ist da das gleiche wie bei der Ballistix aufgefallen. Und bei meinen "alten" Rollen sind die Bremsen deutlich smoother. Ich würde auch eher die alte in 3000er Größe empfehlen. Nur wirst du die wohl kaum noch bekommen. Daher der Schwenk zur LT. Die Bremsen sind ja bei allen Modellen gleich. Da wird sich leider nichts ändern. BG ist auch noch die alte Größe... Wie gesagt, wer die Wahl hat ... Deswegen habe ich auch an die 8 Rollen, nur um an der Küste angeln zu gehen...


----------



## zulu1024

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> ...jeder macht seine eigenen Erfahrungen...und das ist ja auch gut und richtig so.
> 
> Shimano oder Daiwa beim Spinangeln bzw. speziell beim Mefo Fischen ist ja auch
> 
> schon eine Glaubensfrage und es gibt wohl zu Recht beide Lager.
> 
> Ich fischte von Anfang an an der Küste die 3000 er Daiwas (alte Größe), aber ohne
> 
> hohe Übersetzung. Für mich perfekt...sie ziehen ca. 82 cm Schnur pro Umdrehung ein
> 
> wie auch die neuen 4000LT. Ich habe mit ner 3000er Caldia A angefangen, die habe
> 
> .....
> Momentan fische ich ne certate 4000 LT und ich muß sagen... einfach nur der
> 
> Hammer, auch die Bremse läßt sich super fein einstellen. Sie läuft (nach einer
> 
> gewissen Einlaufzeit!!!) absolut ohne Spiel. Ich finde auch gut, dass sie keine
> 
> abschaltbare Rücklaufsperre mehr hat, weil dadurch eine „Lücke“ für das Eindringen
> 
> von Salzwasser entfallen ist.



Dann habe ich einen ähnlichen weg gewählt  Die Luvias werde ich wohl überspringen, (obwohl ich sie auch sehr interessant finde) und gleich zur Certate lt gehen. Die Frage ist nur ob es eine 4000D-C, 3000D-C oder 3000D wird. 3000D und 4000D-c scheinen ja die gleiche Größe zu sein.


----------



## Ostseesilber

4000dc...tiefe Spule und kompakter Body...


----------



## zulu1024

Im Laden gekauft? Wenn ja, hat die ein Händler in der Rostocker Ecke vorrätig?


----------



## Ostseesilber

....bei Andreas Herrmann in PCH...er hat sie nicht da, bekommt aber alles ran....


----------



## Dingsens

Moinsen in die Runde.

Ich habe mal eine Rollenfrage zwecks Neuerwerb und hoffe auf ein paar gute Tips von euch.

Seit vielen Jahren fische ich an der Küste mit Hardbody-Modellen aus der Spro-/Ryobipalette (BlackArc usw.).
Da diese nun ihrem Lebensende entgegen gehen, wird es langsam Zeit für was Neues. 
"Paaren" soll sie sich mit einer Daiwa Ballistic-X Seatrout Rute.

Meine Frage wäre nun, welche Rolle ihr mir außerhalb der ganzen LT-/Kunsstoff-/Leichtbaupalette im Budgetrahmen von 100€ empfehlen könnt?
Ich möchte kein Wormshaftgetriebe und würde schon gern bei den oben genannten Marken bleiben wollen, da ich damit bisher ganz zufrieden war.
Allerdings habe ich bei der Fülle an Modellen (Spro z.B.) keinen Überblick mehr, was wirklich brauchbar ist.
Die ZaltArc wäre nur bedingt eine Alternative, da sie farblich zu sehr aus dem Rahmen fällt.
Natürlich bin ich auch offen für Vorschläge zu anderen Marken, wurde aber beim Durchstöbern dieses Threds nicht wirklich fündig.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus, ich hoffe auf viel Input.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wer lange eine BlackArc gefischt hat, der will natürlich keine Plastikrolle 

(Anbei: Die Entsorgung von BlackArc u.a. Resten & Teilen samt dem wichtigen Boardie-Recycling kann bei mir fachmännisch und leicht per PN vorgenommen werden   )

Es gibt die Daiwa BG und BG-Mag immer noch mit einem zu den Arc-Tuffbody vergleichbaren Hardbody, sowie einige Reste der eingestellten Parallelserien,
und die günstigeren Typen mit 6Kant-Durchsteckkurbel haben sogar ein kompatibles Kurbelsteck+Schraubsystem zu den (älteren) Arc-Auflagen.
Inzwischen gibt dort auch schöne Getriebe+Kurbelvarianten mit dem Einschraub-Doppelgewindezapfen (TTPower,RedArc), was für die Gummifischer-Kurbelruckler sehr nützlich ist.
Zum Forellenspinnen braucht man das meiner Einschätzung nach nicht, mir sind leicht einklappbare Kurbeln gerade beim Herumlaufen an den Wasserkanten und im Wasser sehr wichtig, von wegen ausrutschen und mit wo drauffallen und so. 
Einteilige Festschraubkurbeln sind dabei himmelschreiend grandios im Nachteil ...

Aber was anderes von Daiwa ist sehr bedeutsam, das vielbeworbene MagSeal. Wobei nicht das magnetische Schlangenöl samt Werkswartungsdienst mit Talerlöhnen so interessant ist, sondern der erhöhte Anteil an Gummi, also Gummilippendichtungsränder und Gummiaufsteckkappen an den Durchtritten Rotor und Kurbel, das ist ein ultimative superfunktionale Verbesserung mit ein bischen Fett drumrum fürs salzige Nass.
Richtig selber durchschmieren und regelmäßig je nach Angelintensität wiederholen macht das Rezept aber erst vollständig gut.
Das Magöl kann man einfach durch sattes schmieren mit zähem Fett an den Durchtritten ersetzen und sogar verbessern, vor allen den Rollensanftlauf, der durch das MagÖl und seinen Solobereich immer gestört wird.

Bei Daiwa neu gibt es eine LT, die nicht voll solch Plastikkram wirklich ist, die Lexa E, die hat den Hardbody als Basis und auch MagSeal, schnelle Übersetzungen vorhanden, also hochinteressant. Hab ich leider noch nicht begrabbelt und geangelt, steht aber in Aussicht.
Die LT-Serien haben als einen eklatanten Vorteil deutlich verringerte Gewichte in der Spule und der Kurbel (also den rotierenden Hauptmassen), das macht den Löwenanteil an Gewichtseinsparung bei gleichgroßem Rollenkörper/Angeleinsatzklasse aus,  wenn man Alu und Kunststoff (DS4,DS5) vergleicht (was für sich kaum Unterschied im Gewicht bietet, wie schon Ryobi Ecusima und Applause).
Ob Zaion-Bodys nochmal wirklich erheblich leichter sein werden, weiß ich nicht, habe keine wegen zu teuer.
Aber innere Plastikzahnräder und vorangetriebener Spar-Leichtbau in "fiesen" Materialschwächungen turnen mich sowieso voll ab, Youtube sei dank gibt es viele Zerlegevideos und Kommentierungen, die einem zunehmend Probebestellungen zur (inneren) Ansicht abnehmen.

Jedenfalls gefällt mir eine Legalis HA 2500 (bzw. noch dazu Umbau Theory HA +MagSeal) Übersetzung 1:6,0 mit den Anbauteilen der Legalis LT 3000 sehr gut und ist damit merklich auf genau den Level erleichtert, was genau einer Lexa E LT 3000 entsprechen dürfte.
Wichtig: Diese haben jetzt die neuen ex.Shimano-vergleichbaren Größen, wo Daiwa 2500alt->3000 und 3000alt->5000 geworden ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Noch eine Warnung an alle Angler, die eine Legalis HA oder Exceler HA (und evtl. andere mehr) einsetzen wollen und die dabei intensiv mit Wasser in Berührung kommen kann:
Bei diesen Günstigserien wurde im Rücklaufsperrlager extrem gespart (im Vergleich zu meinen rabenschwarzen Rollen), es ist aus billigen *schnellrostendem* Stahl und oft fast ungeschmiert.
Wenn das mit etwas Wasser kontaktiert - und unterm Rotor ist an der Plastikkappe konstruktiv ein Spältchen offen, ist es in ein paar Tagen voll braun und steht still.
Was die Ryobi/Spro der ersten Gehäusebauart BlackArc und Co als Lücke im Gehäuseflansch eben auch haben ...
Das Ausbauen geht bei Daiwa HA leicht, eine Rotorzentralmutter normalrechtdrehend mit vorher gelöstem Sperrschräubchen und 3 Schrauben an Plastikkappe darunter.
Selber ist das Sperrlager unverschraubt und unzerlegbar/zusammenbleibend) , in ein Glas Öl werfen und ersäufen (ich nehme 15W-40 Synthetic-Motoröl, auf keinen Fall Fett nehmen!)
Nach einer Stunde abtropfen lassen und wieder einbauen, Rost-Resistenz des Lagers und Lebensdauer schon mal wirksam gesteigert.
(Meine eine "Test"-Rolle beim Ersteinsatz einmal kurz ins saubere Süßwasser(!) gerutscht ist übrigens von Bode getauscht wurden, allerdings hat es sagenhaft lange gedauert, es gibt keine E-Teile und irgendwie ist sowas nicht vorgesehen ...)

Diese günstigen Rollen einmal komplett neu durchzuschmieren, verdoppelt ihren gefühlten Wert aber mindestens und macht das lange Überleben gesichert.
Also sehr empfehlenswert das vorher oder nach dem ersten Küsteneinsatz zu machen oder machen lassen.

Nach meiner persönlichen Einschätzung ein krasses Beispiel von geplanter Obsoleszenz, da diese Rollen ansonsten im Vergleich zu gut und sogar robuster durch weniger Schnickschnack zu den teureren Schwesterserien aufgebaut sind, ich sage nur öminöse UTD ATD usw. Wackelkonstruktionen.

Wie auch als "Rostfall" bei den ersten RedArc an der Küste das schnellrostende weitgehend ungeschmierte Kugellager unterm Schnurlaufröllchen zu schneller "Braunsuppe" geführt hat. Für knapp 2 EUR ein beidseitig gedichtetes geholt, ordentlich Fett rein, möglichst gleich den Hohlraum komplett verfüllt zu, nie wieder ein Problem.


----------



## Dingsens

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung, Nordlichtangler!

Ich habe mich mal durch die genannten Modelle gegockelt und bin dabei auf die 3000er Daiwa BG Magsealed gestoßen.
Die passt preislich (und farblich!) am besten zu meinen Suchkriterien, die Lexa E sprengt dann doch den finanziellen Rahmen zu sehr.

Was mich noch interessieren würde, lohnt sich der Mehraufwand von ca. 40€ zu einer Fuego? Wo liegen da denn die Qualitätsunterschiede, vom Kunststoffbody mal abgesehen? Ich bin da leider technisch nicht so bewandert, daher frage ich lieber.

Und wie ist die Spro Dassault einzuschätzen? Die soll ja salzwassertauglich und mit Edelstahllagern ausgestattet sein.
Über diese Rolle habe ich auf die Schnelle nicht wirklich viel gefunden.
Mich macht allerdings der recht niedrige Preis stutzig, deshalb gehe ich da mit Vorsicht ran.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dingsens schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal durch die genannten Modelle gegockelt und bin dabei auf die 3000er Daiwa BG Magsealed gestoßen.
> Die passt preislich (und farblich!) am besten zu meinen Suchkriterien,
> 
> Was mich noch interessieren würde, lohnt sich der Mehraufwand von ca. 40€ zu einer Fuego? Wo liegen da denn die Qualitätsunterschiede, vom Kunststoffbody mal abgesehen? Ich bin da leider technisch nicht so bewandert, daher frage ich lieber.


Das kann man von den Rollen alleine her nicht sinnig beantworten, dazu gehört der Angler und die Combo Rute/Schnur/Köder.
Wie angelst du, forderst du das Gerät permanent oder bist eher der sanfte vorsichtige Angler? Der vlt. eher abschneidet als rauszerrt. 
Ist da eine harte Weitwurfschleuder dran oder eine sanfte parabole Gerte?

So eine 3000er Hardbody Daiwa kann mit dem Aluhauptrahmen und straff stehenden Fuss eben was ab, dicke Köder bis 60g, große Wurfweiten, schneller anstrengender Einzug, auch große Fische gnadenlos knechten und vor allem von Hindernissen wegbringen, eine exakte auschlackerungsfreie Lagerung über viele Jahre (je nach Pflege),  alles das setzt so eine Metallbodyrolle stark ab von einer Leichtbau-Kunststoffrolle.

Umgekehrt bietet die Fuego LT natürlich das geringere Gewicht, und somit mehr Komfort beim z.B. langdauernden Nichtfangen 




Dingsens schrieb:


> Und wie ist die Spro Dassault einzuschätzen? Die soll ja salzwassertauglich und mit Edelstahllagern ausgestattet sein.
> Über diese Rolle habe ich auf die Schnelle nicht wirklich viel gefunden.
> Mich macht allerdings der recht niedrige Preis stutzig, deshalb gehe ich da mit Vorsicht ran.


Damit hast du es dir selber schon großteils beantwortet.
Geht dann um die Einsatzfrequenz und Dauer, bei nicht nur einmal im Jahr ein Wochenende kommt man mit sowas nicht aus.

Du kannst weder mit BG MagSeal (HA-Familie) noch Fuego LT was verkehrt machen, das ist wertiges Zeug!   
Auch nicht mit der einfachen günstigeren BG (HA-Familie) - ging mit der BlackArc ja auch, wenn man denn sparen will oder muss, sowieso selber wartet oder jemanden an der Hand hat.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

Die Fuego kann ich bedenkenlos empfehlen. Leichtgängig, leicht, stark gegen Druck. Und nett aussehen tut sie auch noch.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ich fische seit zwei Jahren mit der Combo Sportex 3,30 Meter, Shimano Sustian 3000er und eine 12er geflochtene Stroff, ohne Mono Vorfach. Der dreier funktioniert wunderbar, effektiv und sehr erfolgreich ;-))


----------



## Dingsens

Meerforelle 1959: Sustain übersteigt mein genanntes Budget um 100%, aber trotzdem vielen Dank.

Nordlichtangler: Sie wird (wie bereits erwähnt) an einer Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,15m montiert und das ganze Jahr über relativ regelmäßig auf Meerforelle und Dorsch vom Strand (Rostock und Umgebung) genutzt.
Ganz selten mal geht's auf dem Kutter mit maximal 50g zu Werke, wenn flach und weit angesagt ist.
Grundsätzlich bin ich eher zaghaft beim Hänger lösen und laufe lieber 50m nach rechts oder links, bevor ich gewaltsam reiße. dafür bin ich zu geizig (Schnur/Köder)!


----------



## Hecht100+

@Nordlichtangler Hast du schon Erfahrungen mit der Ryobi Slam gemacht, die sollen ja auch salzwassertauglich sein lt. Werbung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dingsens schrieb:


> Nordlichtangler: Sie wird (wie bereits erwähnt) an einer Ballistic-X Seatrout 3,15m montiert und das ganze Jahr über relativ regelmäßig auf Meerforelle und Dorsch vom Strand (Rostock und Umgebung) genutzt.
> Ganz selten mal geht's auf dem Kutter mit maximal 50g zu Werke, wenn flach und weit angesagt ist.
> Grundsätzlich bin ich eher zaghaft beim Hänger lösen und laufe lieber 50m nach rechts oder links, bevor ich gewaltsam reiße. dafür bin ich zu geizig (Schnur/Köder)!


Stimmt hattesst Du  ja oben geschrieben, und die Rute 10-40g habe ich wie ihre Schwestern 2,7m und 2,9m alle in der ersten Version auch, allerdings hatte ich mir diese lange real 3,20m messende mehr als Döbelrute und so gedacht. Die ist ja nicht so straff und hart, passt gut für vielfältiges Angeln.
Allerdings der Griff, ist die deine immer noch mit dem Duplon SplitGrip?  Halte ich für sehr unkomfortabel und so gebaut nichts fürs lange Halten ...
In der Länge macht die gerade eben über 300g schwere BG bei Vorgriffhaltung viel ausgleichenden Sinn, mehr als die leichte Fuego LT.
Die Rute und dein Stil würde aber zu einer Fuego mehrfach passen, sie nicht einfach mal vorschnell töten, und das Rot dann auch noch.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

@Dingsnes , alte Anglerweisheit (ohne zu Klugscheißen) wir billig zahlt, zahlt doppelt und Mann erspart sich beim Fischen eine Menge Ärger und Stress


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler Hast du schon Erfahrungen mit der Ryobi Slam gemacht, die sollen ja auch salzwassertauglich sein lt. Werbung.


Nein, die hatte ich seit Anbeginn als Plastikbomber verschmäht, besonders aber wegen dem gleichzeitigen hohen Preis >100€ , das passte mir nicht zusammen.

Daiwa hat es mit seinen LT und nun wie fast schon gewohnt den sich schnell einstellenden Kampfpreisen richtig(er) gemacht und nach meiner Einschätzung alle anderen reinen Plastikbodyrollen weggefegt, die fangen bei fairen ca. 40€ an (Ninja LT, Revros LT) und gehen feinst gestaffelt hoch (siehe den extra LT Thread, das muss hier nicht rein), alle taugen was und man kann sich anhand der Details und Vielfalt entscheiden.
So gerne ich Ryobi lange bevorzugt habe und immer noch die Applause-Familie für langsam&derbe als robusteste neue Rolle angele, 
Daiwa bietet mit ihren Globeride-Ofensiven in den letzten 6 Jahren mehr Auswahl und die ggü. den recht hohen Katalogpreisen stark gesenkte (-50-70%) Internetkampfpreise, genau das was ich bei Ryobi und Spro lange vermisst habe. 
Einschraubkurbel und schnellere Getriebe >1:6 kamen vom Ryobi-Werk erst jüngst, seit 2016 kaufe ich aber fast nur noch Daiwa, einen Satz TT-Power 4000 musste ich aber kaufen, auch ohne direkte Einsatznotwendigkeit.

So sind es verschiedene Übersetzungen einer Rolle, in den begehrten (neuen) Größen 3000 und 4000 bei Daiwa und Shimano oft in 3 sinnigen Getriebeübersetzungen, mindestens 2 Kurbelvarianten Einschraub und Durchsteck, und noch mehr Ausstattungsvarianten und gar Farbdesigns verfügbar sowie fast alles im tauschbaren Baukasten, dazu die MagSeal-Dichterei für manchmal kaum Aufpreis (Fuego LT z.B.), das finde ich gut. 
Und das Daiwa eine E-Spulen Offensive gestartet hat für die LT   , das ist wunderbar und hatte ich oft geschrieben und gefordert!
Und die anderen zeigen da nur leere Listen. 
Dann noch die merklich verbesserten Bremsleistungen, sowas nimmt man gerne mit, wie auch die märchenhafte Einschraubkurbel (Schlankheit und Leichtheit) der Fuego, und so weiter ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> @Dingsnes , alte Anglerweisheit (ohne zu Klugscheißen) wir billig zahlt, zahlt doppelt und Mann erspart sich beim Fischen eine Menge Ärger und Stress


Das ist richtig!

Im Moment ist es seit längerem seit Daiwas Preis- und  Sonderabgebotsoffensiven über große Händler in DE aber so,  wenn man mal Shimano ab der Stradic-Schwelle her nimmt, dass Daiwa zu den Internetpreisen nur die Hälfte kostet, und das doppelte an Haltbarkeit und Einsetzbarkeit bietet.
Da kann man sich nach Milchmädchenverfahren alles leicht ausrechnen.

Die Stradic FK/FL gibt's halt nicht für vergleichsweise angemessene 80€, die Sahara FI kostet so neben der Nasci als "beste" non-Wormshaft Rolle, sind bei Daiwa aber Ninja/Revros LT zum halben Preis.
Dabei schwächelt Shimano prinzipiell im oberen Süßwasser-Wormshaft-Segment in Preis/Leistung/Haltbarkeit seit langem in der Überlastbarkeit der Rollen in bewusst gemachter Abgrenzung zu den Salzwassermodellen, und eine grundsätzlich durchgängige robustere Getriebebauart von Daiwa hat nun mal Langzeitvorteile für viele Angler, und ganz besonders im hier im Fokus stehenden Salzwasser.
Dann der ganze Hokus mit den festen Schnurlaufröllchenlagern und schwer nachvollziehbaren Varianten, bis runter zu 2005 mit dem GAU mit der Stella FA Bügelfeder in Knickfedermanier und Null Ersatzteile mehr, da sind viele Sündenfälle passiert.
Daiwa verbaut stressfreie Kunststofflager im Röllchen und das funktioniert einfach ...
Da finde ich den "alles-einmal-neu" Aufguss der Daiwa-LT-Familien mit hoher Teilekompatibiltät als sehr erfrischend und überraschend in der Umsetzung, zumal ich selber einige wirklich ausprobiert und querbeet durchgetauscht habe und das genauso in den bisher sehr vielen Hardbody-Famlien gewesen ist, die waren mir ja viel wichtiger.

Aktuell kommt für mich noch das E-Spulenthema, Shimano Katastrophe seit ewig, Preise, Verfügbarkeit und übergreifende Tauschbarkeit.
Sowie diese gigantische Daiwa-LT-Auswahl dazu, die mit den Shimanos ab Wormshaft-mini-SpherosSW / Stradic von dem gebotenen her auf einem Level sind.
Die BG-Familie performt dagegen gleich bei den großen Saragosa/Spheros Salzwasserrollen, Daiwa hat da keinen Bruch in den Typenprogrammen.


----------



## Dingsens

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Allerdings der Griff, ist die deine immer noch mit dem Duplon SplitGrip? Halte ich für sehr unkomfortabel und so gebaut nichts fürs lange Halten ...


Ich habe dieses Modell in 3,20m.
Daiwa Ballistic X Seatrout 310cm 10-40g - Neu 2020 | Meeresruten & Bootsruten | Angelruten | nordfishing77 Anglerbedarf 
Damit komme ich super zurecht, da ich sie auch mal mit etwas längerem Vorfach und Fliege am Sbiro fische. Mir macht sie schon Spaß, gerade weil sie nicht zu straff ist, aber dennoch weit weg von 'nem Schwabbelstock. 
Ich denke, es wird dann wohl eher die Fuego werden, zumal sie ja auch farblich perfekt passt.

Vielen Dank für den Input! 



Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> wir billig zahlt, zahlt doppelt und Mann erspart sich beim Fischen eine Menge Ärger und Stress


Das ist richtig, lässt aber nicht wie durch Zauberhand das Budget im Geldbeutel auf's Doppelte anwachsen. 
Wäre zu schön um wahr zu sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Dingsens schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses Modell in 3,20m.
> Daiwa Ballistic X Seatrout 310cm 10-40g - Neu 2020 | Meeresruten & Bootsruten | Angelruten | nordfishing77 Anglerbedarf
> Damit komme ich super zurecht, da ich sie auch mal mit etwas längerem Vorfach und Fliege am Sbiro fische. Mir macht sie schon Spaß, gerade weil sie nicht zu straff ist, aber dennoch weit weg von 'nem Schwabbelstock.


Stimmt, die Ruten empfinde ich als sehr ausgewogen zwischen weich und hart, gilt also für alle bisherigen 2 Versionen. 
Der Griff ist immer noch ähnlich, der Vorgriff ist nur etwas kürzer und runder geworden, war in der Vorversion mehr eine längliche Spitztüte.
Für mich sind solche Griffe nichts passig-befriedigendes, sowas lässt sich recht leicht und auch schnell abnehmen und günstig neu machen, besonders wenn man mit dem günstigeren Duplon klar kommt.
Die Ringe sind bei meinen 5 Ruten der ersten Version übrigens Fuji-gestempelt und definitiv in der Chromausführung bestens Salzwasserfest, zudem sehr geräuschfrei gut werfend.

Magst du bei Gelegenheit mal den großen Aufdruck mit vorne BLX1060... oder so ablesen und hier reinschreiben, die stehen in den Internetangeboten meist nicht dabei,
geben aber den genauen Typ und auch die Version/Neuauflage an. Sowas speichere ich gerne, ich schaue mal nach meinen Ruten, zumal ich diese Rutenserie wegen der mal phänomalen Angebotspreise und dem immer noch P/L Sweetspot nicht aus dem Auge verloren hatte, mit so einer kann überdies man fast alles machen und sie schlagen auch in vielen Einsatzbereichen andere vorgebliche "Spezialruten", Drennan 11ft und so.  
Die 2,7m Rute kann ich mir persönlich sogar als gute Zanderrute für kleinere Köder vorstellen, selten gibt es soviel günstige und gleichwertige Längenauswahl.


----------



## Dingsens

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Magst du bei Gelegenheit mal den großen Aufdruck mit vorne BLX1060... oder so ablesen und hier reinschreiben


Wenn ich weiß, wo ich den finde/suchen muss, mache ich das gerne mal.


----------



## Das Urgetier

Hallo! Da ich frisch an die Ostseeküste (Wismar) gezogen bin, soll nun eine vernünftige Kombo für das Spinnfischen (Watangeln) in der Ostsee her. Zielfische sind hier wohl Meerforelle, Dorsch, Hornhecht. Was für ein Geschirr könnt ihr da empfehlen? Die Hersteller hauen scheinbar jedes Jahr zwei neue Generationen an Gerät auf den Markt, da steige ich nicht mehr durch. Als Rolle würde ich wohl meine 4000er Sargus benutzen, Wurfweite müsste passen und allzu schwer ist sie auch nicht. Das Problem ist nun die Rute: die typischen Meerforellen-Ruten der Hersteller haben scheinbar im Schnitt so 35 g WG, als Empfehlung lese ich hier aber eher 50 heraus. Tun es die mittelharten Shimanos mit bis zu 50 g WG in 3 Metern Länge? Oder sollte man sich hier doch besser einen längeren Stock zulegen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Exilfriese-HWI schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nun die Rute: die typischen Meerforellen-Ruten der Hersteller haben scheinbar im Schnitt so 35 g WG, als Empfehlung lese ich hier aber eher 50 heraus. Tun es die mittelharten Shimanos mit bis zu 50 g WG in 3 Metern Länge? Oder sollte man sich hier doch besser einen längeren Stock zulegen?


Das mit dem WG ist so ein Sache, das aufgedruckte stimmt mal und mal nicht; reale Erfahrungswerte sind hier wichtiger.
Die verwendete Köderart und Masse ist dafür primär entscheidend.

Oben ist eine Ballistic X verlinkt, ich habe die in 9' 9'6 10'6, je kürzer je straffer, für gesenkte Preise sehr viel Rute für recht wenig Geld.
Allerdings gefällt mir der konische Duplon-Griff gar nicht, aber das ist persönlich individuell.
So eine Rute mit einem neu gemachten Griff samt den qualtitativ guten Fuji-Ringen ist schon ein echter Angebotsknaller, da kann ich das anfangen mit nachschauen oder Probebestellung empfehlen. Daiwa ist bei nachgiebigen ausfedernden Ruten schon länger besser aufgestellt als Shimano, zumal dort die 3m Ruten sehr rar geworden sind und nur wenig im Preis gesenkt werden. Daiwa haut regelmäßig die Preise zum Angebotsende in Sonderangeboten runter. Bei häufig vorkommenden leichten Mängeln wie in der Steckung auch wieder eine Sache für den Rutenbauer.
Für das lange ausdauernde und Freude machende Angeln an der Küste kann ich die persönliche Anpassung nur dringendst empfehlen.


----------



## zulu1024

Hallo und willkommen!

Angefangen habe ich auch mit einer Hechtrute mit 50g WG und einem Eisenschwein von Rolle. Kann man durchaus machen. Nur wenn du deine erste mefo am Haken hast, wirst du infiziert. Und dann hilft kein wenn und aber, je öfter du los gehst, desto mehr Erfahrungen wirst du sammeln und dich definitiv nach anderen Material umsehen. 
Meine Erfahrungen: Penn zum Spinnfischen taugt nichts, jedenfalls nicht mit dünnem Geflecht (8 Fach ab 12er und darunter), tue dir das bitte nicht an. Besonders wenn man die dann an einer für alles Rute haben möchte und noch unterschiedliche Gewichte fischt. Da sind Perücken vorprogrammiert. Wie schon erwähnt, sind die meisten Meerforellenruten überzeichnet, haben aber die richtige Aktion. Bei den üblichen Hecht und Zanderruten (40g und aufwärts) wirst du viele Aussteiger provozieren. 
Für mich sind 3m Ruten schon das Maximum. Die liegen aber die meiste Zeit des Jahren nur rum. Wichtig ist, dass sie ausgewogen ist. Bei den neuen Trends immer leichter und leichter, stellt sich dann aber eine kopflastigkeit ein. Z.B. die Savage Gear parabellum CC in 307 war lange Zeit mein Liebling. Die neue CCS ist zwar leichter, aber deutlich kopflastiger. Zum Vergleich ist die 279 CCS 10-30g noch akzeptabel und entspricht vom Gefühl her der alten CC in 307.
Da wären dann, wie von Nordlichtangler angesprochen, Modifikationen nötig. Aber vielleicht juckt dich das auch gar nicht. Ich bin da sehr empfindlich und einen Angeltag ohne Rückenschmerzen bei so einer Kombo gar nicht zu bewerkstelligen.
Was wäre denn dein Budget?


----------



## Mefo HH

Moin

Hab hier mal ne Frage.

Gibt bei ebay gerade eine Zebco World Champion 2, Seaspin MH, Länge 315 cm, 15 - 35 g zu ersteigern. Die Daten scheinen ja völlig in Ordnung zu sein.
Hab beim googlen festgestellt, dass das Modell doch schon alt zu sein scheint.

Ist die Rute zu empfehlen oder sollte ich lieber die Finger davon lassen?


----------



## zulu1024

Die Rute kam 10 Jahre vor meiner "Küstenkarriere" raus. Klingt so gesehen schon zu alt. Aber da hilft nur ein in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wenigstens vor Kaufen das Gewicht anfragen!


----------



## Mefo HH

Soll 246 g wiegen. Klingt annehmbar. Werde die Rute mal beobachten, ist ja noch Zeit. 

Tight lines


----------



## tomxxxtom

246 g und damit willst du 1000 Würfe machen? neeee


----------



## zandertex

246 gramm sind kein problem,hauptsache die rute ist gut ausbalanciert!
was nützt ne rute die viel leichter ist,dafür kopflastig ohne ende.


----------



## janko

Die Rute ist super - habe sie als Backup nach 15 Jahren noch immer dabei.


----------



## Janjo94

Moin Leute. 
Ich Fische eine Balzer Edition seatrout IM-12. 6-32g 3,15m 
Und eine 4000 Shimano Sustain mit einer 10er sunline.


----------



## großer Däne

Hallo ,
Ich suche für meine savage gear custom coastal spin 304cm 12-40g eine neue Salzwasserfeste Rolle bis 150 €. Welche Rolle fischt Ihr an dieser Rute auf Meerforelle ?

MfG großer Däne


----------



## seatrout61

Salzwasserfest ist relativ.

Unsere dänischen Freunde fischen die SG-Stangen CC/Para/Salmo oft mit preisgünstigen ABU/Okuma-Rollen (Welches Modell? - einfach mal in den dänischen Onlineshops stöbern) und mit Shimano Stradic, die preislich in deinem Bereich liegt.

Persönlich würde ich mir eine Shimano Sustain holen, ist aber leider deutlich teurer.


----------



## Skott

Mein Tip ist eine DAIWA Caldia A3000 (kaum noch zu bekommen) oder A4000 https://www.am-angelsport-onlinesho...7sWI4cbb7TqtLTAFgL7AZ-yBOqgwEe7hoChS0QAvD_BwE

Ich habe beide, diese A-Typen haben auch noch eine Alu-Reservespule dabei, was heute kaum noch der Fall ist!
Nach jedem Fischzug im Salwasser der Ostsee habe ich Rute, Rolle und meine Watbüx + Watschuhe lauwarm abgeduscht, bis heute keine Probleme!!!


----------



## großer Däne

Ja du hast natürlich recht salzwasserfest ist relativ. Anders ausgedrückt ich suche für diese Rute eine passende Rolle ,die zum Meerforellen Angeln gut geeignet ist.


----------



## kneew

großer Däne schrieb:


> Ja du hast natürlich recht salzwasserfest ist relativ. Anders ausgedrückt ich suche für diese Rute eine passende Rolle ,die zum Meerforellen Angeln gut geeignet ist.


Shimano Biomaster FB2500 oder eine Shimano Stradic Ci4+ 3000 höher würde ich bei der Rute nicht gehen.. Und das mal eine MeFo über 6KG an der Rute bekommst liegt bei 1:1000000 

Grüße


----------



## Snapper99

Moin großer Däne, ist jetzt nicht zu deiner Frage. Aber du hast ja die custom coastal 12 bis 40g. Wie sind deine Erfahrungen damit? Ich hatte mir überlegt diese Rute anzuschaffen.


----------



## großer Däne

Hallo Snapper 99
Ich bin jetzt nicht der große Meerforellenangler. Ich fahre zwei bis dreimal Im Jahr an die Ostsee und nach Dänemark zum Meerforellenangeln. Ich finde die Route Ist etwas hart, lässt sich aber gut werfen und die Drills waren bisher auch problemlos. Meine Wurfgewichte 16-30 g, Spiro bis 30 g. Ich nutze die Rute auch an Forellenseen mit dem Spirolino und Fliege. Bisher waren alle die von mir verwendeten Rollen mit der Rute sehr Kopflastig. Deshalb bin ich auf der Suche nach einer passenden Rolle mit guter Schnurverlegung. Ich würde diese Rute zum Meerforellenangeln und Forellenangeln im See wieder kaufen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich habe mir für die Forellenseen die Ryobi Slam UL High Speed 4000 geholt, die soll laut Werbung auch Salzwasserbeständig sein. Am Meer konnte ich sie aber noch nicht ausprobieren, am See macht sie einen sehr guten Eindruck, besonders durch ihre hohe Übersetzung  ( 1 : 6,1 ) kann man schöne Zwischenspurte damit machen und so manchen Nachläufer doch noch reizen. Schnurverlegung sieht auch gut aus.


----------



## Dingsens

Moinsen, großer Däne! 

Nach vielen,vielen Spro-Jahren fische ich seit kurzer Zeit die 3000-er Daiwa BG MagSealed und bin immernoch schockverliebt!
Schraubkurbel, sahnemäßige Verlegung, seidenweicher Lauf und derzeit locker unter 150€ zu bekommen.
Hatte mich lange Zeit vor MagSealed gescheut, aber mit etwas Pflege und ohne ständige Vollbäder sollte das super für lange Zeit passen.
Ich spüle mein Gerät auch konsequent nach jeder Tour mit (kaltem) Süßwasser ab, das gibt mir ein besseres Gefühl.


----------



## seatrout61

großer Däne schrieb:


> ...Bisher waren alle die von mir verwendeten Rollen mit der Rute sehr Kopflastig. ...



Welche Rollen, welches Rollengewicht? Da hättest du doch schonmal einen Anhalt.

Nur damit wir uns nicht missverstehen, kopflastig bedeutet, die Rollen waren zu leicht? Kann ich mir bei der leichten Rute eigentlich kaum vorstellen...IMHO gehört da ne 2500/3000er ran....die empfohlene Daiwa 4000 wäre mit 355g schon zu schwer.


----------



## zulu1024

Ich bin auch ein Fan der alten Daiwa Rollengröße und habe mich auch mit ein paar Modellen eingedeckt. Caldia A und EM MS in 3000 und 2500.  Außerdem noch mit Daiwa BG magsealed und Caldia Z. Reicht hoffentlich für mein Anglerleben 
Ich hatte mir die custom Costal bei Moritz auch angeschaut und meine 3000 & 2500 Caldia A mit dabei gehabt um zu schauen wie sie sich damit anfühlt. Bin dann bei der custom Coastal in 9' 10-30 gelandet, weil mir die 10' damit immer noch zu kopflastig war. Bin da auch sehr empfindlich..
Die 9' dann aber wieder verkauft, weil sie mir persönlich doch zu hart und zu Spitzenbetont war. Die 9' ist mit der 10' nicht vergleichbar. Diese war deutlich weicher, deswegen wundert es mich, dass du damit bis 30g fischt. Beim trockenwedeln hätte ich der Rute das nicht zugemutet.
Auch in Tests wurde das realistische WG deutlich niedriger angesetzt. Aber nun gut. Eine 2500 oder 3000 Shimano oder Daiwa LT wirken an der Rute ein wenig verloren.
Ich werfe daher auch die Daiwa BG in der 3000er Größe in den Ring. Die gibt es momentan bei einigen Shops deutlich gesenkt(99€).Caldia A 3000 wirst du nicht mehr neu bekommen.
Die 4000 liest sich erstmal schwer, aber müsste man evtl. mal ausprobieren, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast. Ich bin momentan Einsteiger im Fliegenfischen und habe von ein paar alten Hasen Tips bekommen die auch wie ich rückengeplagt sind. Ein wenig schwerere Rollen sind da auch vorteilhafter, so dass es minimal Hecklastiger wird. Bei Spinnruten wird man das nicht hinbekommen. Der Trend ist nun mal immer leichter und immer schneller, auf Kosten der Balance. Daher wird es evtl. mit einer Caldia 4000 bei der Rute trotzdem gehen. Hatte mal einen Guide der eine 4000er Tica Talisman an seiner 3m+ Rute hatte... Wichtig ist das du damit klar kommst. Wie gesagt ich bin da ziemlich empfindlich. Aber eine Caldia A 3000 oder BG reichen wahrscheinlich Dicke. Ich habe mir die BG Magsealed gekauft, da man mit den Caldia A und Z die Spulen untereinander tauschen kann. Die normale BG hat eine andere Spulenachse, scheint da wahrscheinlich Exceler oder Leagis (alte Rollengröße, nicht LT) kompatibel zu sein.


----------



## zulu1024

Snapper99 schrieb:


> Moin großer Däne, ist jetzt nicht zu deiner Frage. Aber du hast ja die custom coastal 12 bis 40g. Wie sind deine Erfahrungen damit? Ich hatte mir überlegt diese Rute anzuschaffen.



Als Allround Rute machst du damit wahrscheinlich nichts verkehrt. Es wurde hier mal angemerkt, dass die Rute nicht so präzise ist beim Werfen. Konnte ich auch erst nicht nachvollziehen wenn sowas jemand schreibt. Aber es scheint zu stimmen. Ich habe die 2,90m 3sec. Diese hat ein ähnliches verhalten  das obere drittel ist sehr weich aber dadurch sehr sicher im Drill. Die 274 Costal in 10-30 ist deutlich straffer und mit Spitzenbetonter Aktion und dadurch präziser im Vergleich. 
Bis 20g ist die SG Salmonoid 2,86m (real aber 2,90 lang) auch recht gut, als Alternativen Vorschlag. Gleicher blank wie die Furion mit 2,90m nur mit günstigeren Komponenten, daher ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Die 4 teilige Salmonoid kann ich auch wärmstens empfehlen. Diese verträgt ein wenig mehr WG.


----------



## zulu1024

Dingsens schrieb:


> Moinsen, großer Däne!
> 
> Nach vielen,vielen Spro-Jahren fische ich seit kurzer Zeit die 3000-er Daiwa BG MagSealed und bin immernoch schockverliebt!
> Schraubkurbel, sahnemäßige Verlegung, seidenweicher Lauf und derzeit locker unter 150€ zu bekommen.
> Hatte mich lange Zeit vor MagSealed gescheut, aber mit etwas Pflege und ohne ständige Vollbäder sollte das super für lange Zeit passen.
> Ich spüle mein Gerät auch konsequent nach jeder Tour mit (kaltem) Süßwasser ab, das gibt mir ein besseres Gefühl.


Kann ich so unterschreiben. Zu Spro möchte ich nicht mehr zurück, auch wenn ich die aktuelle Entwicklung nicht mehr mitverfolgt habe. Eine alte ZaltArc habe ich noch in meinem Sortiment, einfach nicht kaputt zu bekommen, aber mit dünnen Geflecht zum Spinnen nicht wirklich verträglich, zum schleppen oder auf dem Kutter aber durchaus sehr gut. Eine Zauber L und eine  SLAM hatte ich kurz zu Gast. Bei der Zauber L war am 2 Angeltag an der Küste das Schnurlaufröllchen schon am Singen und quietschen. Kann man natürlich Abhilfe schaffen, aber ich war das von einer neuen Rolle nicht nach so kurzer Zeit gewohnt, hat daher das Prädikat "nicht tauglich für die Küste" von mir bekommen.


----------



## großer Däne

Ich habe heute mal die Rollen ausgegraben , eine war eine Captiva 2 von Penn 2000 und die andere eine Sänger Iron Trout Distancia etwa mit gleichen Gewicht.


----------



## zulu1024

Eine Caldia A 3000 wäre 20g leichter. Eine Daiwa BG 3000 wäre 20g schwerer als deine captiva 2 2000 und würde der Rute auch noch sehr gut stehen. Glaub mir, mit der Rolle machst du nichts verkehrt.


----------



## Snapper99

Moin, 
Danke für die Antworten auch . Werde einfach denke ich mal warten bis die Läden wieder aufmachen und mal ein paar kombies durchwedeln.


----------



## zulu1024

Meine hiesigen tackle Dealer haben sie schon nicht mehr im Sortiment. Und auch der online Preis lässt auf einen Abverkauf schließen. Evtl. gibt es bald einen Nachfolger, dann aber natürlich zu einem anderen Preis... Ich weiß, Shops vor Ort unterstützen, aber bei dem Preis im online Handel ist es eigentlich ein No-Brainer. Wenn es nicht passt, kann man noch von seinem Widerrufs Recht Gebrauch machen und das gute Stück für 5€ zurück senden.


----------



## seatrout61

Die BG gibt es günstiger ohne Magseal und etwas teurer mit Magseal, ist das mit Nachfolger gemeint?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Die sind beide schon einige Zeit im Daiwa Angebot gewesen, erst nur die einfache BG, dann mit Verschwinden vieler ähnlicher Rollen im Daiwa-Programm 2019 kamm die BG Magseal dazu.

Zum Magseal: Man kann das einfach ignorieren, bei der Wartung und Neuschmierung einfach wegputzen (etwas "Rost-Schmiere") und die Rollen wunderbar konventionell satt schmieren, wie immer und bewährt.
Der eine wirkliche eingebaute Vorteil sind die eingebauten Gummidichtungen an allen 3 Achsendurchtritten, und dieses "Gummi-Seal" ist vollkommen unabhängig von dem Mag-Magnetismus am Pinion-Flansch unterm Rotor, wo es allermeist wegen anderer Undichtigkeiten sowieso nur wenig ausrichten kann, außer man hätte eine Stella | Saltiga Vollverkapselung.
Und außerdem ist bei meinen Inspektionen auch das Rücklaufsperrlager bei Mag-Seal-Feature in auffällig hochwertigerem Stahl enthalten, denn bei den alten Typen Exceler und Legalis usw. ist das regelrecht schnellrostend , ein Grund für dann mal schnellen Ausfall. Nebeneinander gehalten sieht man es deutlich.

Ich habe es im sauberen Süßwasser bei frisch neuer Rolle sogar mit einer einzigen kräftigen Volltauchaktion (Zweitrute umgerissen ins Wasser ) mit nur eben ausschlackern und dann weiterrollen und nicht hinterher gleich öffnen hinbekommen, dass 2 Wochen später alles dort braun und fest war. 

Wenn jemand die "einfache" BG hat und mal Lust auf schrauben am Rotor hat, ich würde das mal gerne vergleichen und
würde die 2 RLS Lagertypen auch freilegen ...
Diese BG-Type habe ich nämlich nicht, die ist aber seit anbeginn als Salzwasserrolle eingeordnet, es fehlt aber deutlich das MagSeal Feature.
Die Kugellager sollen seit anbeginn sehr hochwertig sein, schreibt schon Alan Hawk. Da spart Daiwa wie auch Ryobi seit langem zum Glück nicht.


----------



## zulu1024

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Die BG gibt es günstiger ohne Magseal und etwas teurer mit Magseal, ist das mit Nachfolger gemeint?


Unterschiede gibt es schon, zwischen der BG und der BG Magsealed. Wahrscheinlich ist letztere eine Resteverwertung - im positiven Sinne - aber keine Nachfolger Rolle. Mir ist nur aufgefallen dass bei der 3000er Größe die beiden Rollen unterschiedliche Spulenachsen haben und demzufolge auch andere Spulen.
Mit Nachfolger ist nur eine Vermutung, ich hoffe schon das sie was in der Richtung nachliefern. Z.b. die Daiwa Tournament 8 EVO gibt oder gab es vielerorts auch im Ausverkauf. Demnächst neu aufgelegt  als EVO+  und auch in einer neuen zusätzlichen Farbe.
Daiwa aktualisiert ja nicht auf einmal das ganze Sortiment. Die LT Rollen wurden nach und nach eingeführt und zuletzt erst z.b. bei der certate. Reine Vermutung: es wird dann wohl eine BG LT geben.


----------



## Snapper99

Moin, 

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit der 
Shimano Technium Seatrout 10'1 15-45?​Schwanke momentan zwischen der und der custom coastal spin 304cm. Die shimano wäre natürlich besser für den Geldbeutel... Habe aber wenig darüber gefunden im Netz.


----------



## Ron73

Moin Männers, ich hab mir für einen schmalen Taler die Sportex Carboflex ClassX Seatrout 3151 bestellt und die sollte die nächsten Tage auch ankommen. Falls die jemand fischt würde mich mal interessieren mit welcher Rolle diese verheiratet wurde. Ansonsten eine Frage an die Experten ... die Rute ist 3,15 lang, soll semiparabolische Aktion haben und wiegt 211g. Aus meinem Bestand her würde ich die jetzt mit einer Penn Battle 2 (3000er)verkuppeln. Macht das in euren Augen Sinn oder ist die Rolle dafür ungeeignet?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

@ Ron73, habe mir gerade einmal die Sportex angeschaut, sieht gut aus. Ich selber fische auch nur noch die Sportexruten. So nach dem Motto, einmal Sportex immer Sportex. Aber ist ja alles immer individuell und Geschmackssache. Ich selber fische mit seit langer Zeit mit einer 2500 er Shimano Sustian, und für mich reicht die Rollengröße vollkommen aus und macht total viel Spaß, belegt habe ich sie mit einem 12 er Geflecht.. Zur Pen kann ich Dir nicht allzu viel sagen, ich hatte einmal eine, aber die gefiel mir persönlich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## seatrout61

Pauschal kann man das nicht beantworten, die Kombi aus Rute, Rolle und Schnur sollte stimmig sein...klar...aber das hängt letztlich immer von individuellen Vorlieben ab...weshalb man daraus IMHO dann keine grundsätzliche Wissenschaft machen kann...dem einen gefällt's, dem anderen nicht.

Neben Robustheit wäre mir bei einer Rolle zum Mefo-Spinnangeln mit Geflechtschnüren eine perfekte Schnurverlegung wichtig, k.A. wie die Battle2 da verlegt, bei der Slammer zb. wird die schlechte Schnurverlegung häufig beanstandet, was die theoretisch eigentlich gute Rolle für unsere Zwecke praktisch unbrauchbar macht.

@Meerforelle1959
Bist du mit der Sustain zufrieden? Ich liebäugel mit einer 4000er/280g/1:4,8, die 2500er ist mir zu klein und die von der Größe perfekte 3000er hat mir eine zu hohe Übersetzung.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

@seatrout61
ich bin mit der Sustian absolut zufrieden. Ich fische die jetzt seit zwei Jahren. Habe mir gleich zwei Rollen zugelegt und wechsel dann ständig. Bisschen abspülen nach jedem Trip , regelmäßig ein paar Tropfen Öl und sie schnurt wie ein Uhrwerk. Ich bin mit dem 2500 er Modell absolut zu frieden, gute Übersetzung. Aber wie gesagt alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## janko

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Pauschal kann man das nicht beantworten, die Kombi aus Rute, Rolle und Schnur sollte stimmig sein...klar...aber das hängt letztlich immer von individuellen Vorlieben ab...weshalb man daraus IMHO dann keine grundsätzliche Wissenschaft machen kann...dem einen gefällt's, dem anderen nicht.
> 
> Neben Robustheit wäre mir bei einer Rolle zum Mefo-Spinnangeln mit Geflechtschnüren eine perfekte Schnurverlegung wichtig, k.A. wie die Battle2 da verlegt, bei der Slammer zb. wird die schlechte Schnurverlegung häufig beanstandet, was die theoretisch eigentlich gute Rolle für unsere Zwecke praktisch unbrauchbar macht.
> 
> @Meerforelle1959
> Bist du mit der Sustain zufrieden? Ich liebäugel mit einer 4000er/280g/1:4,8, die 2500er ist mir zu klein und die von der Größe perfekte 3000er hat mir eine zu hohe Übersetzung.


zu hohe Übersetzung??
in den 90er Jahren haben wir nur die Stradic mit Doppelkurbel und 6,2:1 gefischt - unter 5 Grad Wassertemperatur ist Langsamkeit angebracht , sonst kann der Blink nie einer Forelle entkommen


----------



## seatrout61

Die Stradic hatte ich u.a. wegen der Doppelkurbel und der hohen Übersetzung nicht, beides mag ich nicht. 

Hatte damals ne TwinPower3000, das letzte bewährte Modell, aber die Nachfolger TP haben dann oft Ärger gemacht...weshalb dann 2005 eine Daiwa Infinity Q3000 nachfolgte, die aber mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommen ist...und dann stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es Sinn macht da noch mal nen Hunni für ne Revision zu versenken oder besser ist, gleich in was neues zb. eine Sustain zu investieren...würde ich aber gerne vorher mal im Laden begrabbeln bzw. dort nochmal wg. Revision nachfragen, geht aber aktuell wg. C-Lockdown nicht. Angeln ist aber momentan bei 0°C WT auch nicht wirklich erfolgsversprechend...eilt also nicht.


----------



## Bilch

Hallo liebe MeFo Angler,

obwohl ich ein ganz normaler BaFo/ReFo Angler bin, stelle ich hier meine Frage, weil ich auf der Suche nach einer MeFo Rute bin. Ich beangle nämlich u.a. auch zwei große Stauseen, wo man richtige U-Boote findet. Um diese zwei Seen erfolgreicher beangeln zu können, würde ich mir gerne eine MeFo Rute zulegen. Ich suche eine mindestens 3 m lange Rute mit einem WG von ca. 10-30 g; vor allem sind mir zwei Sachen wichtig, dass ich meine Köder so weit wie möglich rauswerfen kann und dass ich ein gutes Ködergefühl habe. Bevorzugt ist eine straffere Rute, mit der der Anhieb auf Distanz kein Problem ist. Köder sind zu 90 % 10-15 g Wobbler und Blinker, GuFis 7,5-10 cm mit Köpfen 5-10 g, 3er Spinner. Von der Aktion her wäre mir eine Medium-Fast Aktion am liebsten, also zwischen Spitzenaktion und Semiparabolik. Ab und zu führe ich meine Köder auch über den Grund - Rückmeldung, was der Köder am Grund macht, wäre also ein Plus, ist aber nicht lebenswichtig.

Mein Budget liegt bei ca. 70 Euro (sehr wenig, ich weiß) und momentan habe ich zwei Ruten im Visier.

Eine ist die Sportex Carboflex Class-X Seatrout 3,15m 11-38g. Diese ist zwar etwas über meinem Budget, steht aber komischerweise bei "meinem" Händler (er verkauft sonst keine MeFo Ruten). Beim Trockenwedeln hat sie mir sehr gefallen, Aktion und Taktilität scheinen das zu sein, was ich suche.

Die zweite ist die Abu Garcia Veritas Spin 3,11m, 8-32g, die bei Gerlinger momentan für 65 Euro zu bekommen ist. Optisch gefällt mir die Carboflex um Welten besser als diese, Optik ist aber noch lange nicht alles.

Kann jemand von Euch zu diesen zwei Ruten was sagen? Bzw. würdet ihr vlt. eine andere vorschlagen.
Ich bedanke mich schon in Voraus für Eure Antworten!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Bilch schrieb:


> Beim Trockenwedeln hat sie *mir sehr gefallen, Aktion und Taktilität scheinen das zu sein, was ich suche.*



Ist deine Entscheidung nicht eigentlich schon gefallen und du suchst nur noch Bestätigung? 
Nimm die doch wenn sie dir zusagt. Bald sind die Läden wieder zu.

Jeder wid dir seine Lieblingsrute empfehlen aber was nutzt das?
Sie muss nur dir gut liegen.


----------



## Bilch

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist deine Entscheidung nicht eigentlich schon gefallen und du suchst nur noch Bestätigung?
> Nimm die doch wenn sie dir zusagt.
> 
> Jeder wid dir seine Lieblingsrute empfehlen aber was nutzt das?
> Sie muss nur dir gut liegen.


Jain, teilweise hast Du recht, bin aber alles andere als ein Experte auf diesem Gebiet und will mich absichern


----------



## Major Mika

Moin zusammen.
Welche Rolle könnt Ihr als Ersatzrolle zum Mefo Angeln empfehlen? Preislich würde ich eine aus dem niedrigen Sektor bevorzugen 
Empfohlen wurde mir bisher die Daiwa Ninja LT 5000, Daiwa Fuego LT und die Okuma IXT 4000.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Rollen?


----------



## zulu1024

Fuego habe ich auch. Die okuma ist auch gut, wenn du die hohe Übersetzung magst. Die Ninja würde ich nur für Süßwasser nehmen.. Daiwa BG 3000 mit oder ohne Magsealed wäre noch eine Option. Finde dort die Carbon Bremse top.


----------



## Major Mika

zulu1024 schrieb:


> Fuego habe ich auch. Die okuma ist auch gut, wenn du die hohe Übersetzung magst. Die Ninja würde ich nur für Süßwasser nehmen.. Daiwa BG 3000 mit oder ohne Magsealed wäre noch eine Option. Finde dort die Carbon Bremse top.


Danke für die Info


----------



## seatrout61

Ich habe mir noch eine Sustain 4000FI gegönnt, bevor es gar keine mehr gibt, da sie oft ausverkauft ist, im Laden war nur die mir zu kleine 2500er vorrätig.

Entschieden habe ich mich für die 4000er, weil die eine niedrige 1.4:8 Übersetzung hat. Ansonsten hätte ich wohl die 5000er mit Ü1:6,2 genommen, da nur 5g Mehrgewicht (280 vs. 285g), wird der Body/Getriebe dasselbe sein und nur die Spule bzw. deren Durchmesser eine Nummer größer sein.

Überzeugt haben mit die vielen guten Erfahrungen im Netz, insbesondere Langlebigkeit/Robustheit in der Ostsee/Bodden. Die Rolle/Bremse ist abgedichtet, alle Kugellager sind beidseitig dicht. Gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, dass Shimano  auf den Hebel zum ein- bzw. ausschalten der Rücklaufsperre als Schwachstelle für Wassereintritt verzichtet hat. Die Rolle dreht nur in eine Richtung und stoppt in Gegenrichtung permanent...kann ich mit leben.

Nach dem 1. mal am Wasser kann man natürlich noch nix zur Langlebigkeit sagen, was aber sofort positiv ins Auge sticht, ist die enorme erzielte Wurfweite (hatte 0,14er Geflecht vom Vorgänger InfinityQ3000 mit 55mm Spulendurchmesser umgespult, also gleiche Schnurlänge, Rute, 14g Köder usw.). Ich bin zwar kein Freund von diesen tollen haste-nicht-gesehen Werbesprüchen, aber hier hat die optimierte Spulenkante wirklich was gebracht (eine andere Erklärung fällt mir nicht ein).

Preislich das doppelte von der Daiwa BG Magsealed, kommt man natürlich schon ins Grübeln, aber ich hoffe die Rolle schlägt sich qualitativ ebenso gut wie ihre Vorgänger TP3000F und die InfinityQ, dann passt das für mich wieder.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin Moin,
so nachdem ich mir einmal die Berichte zu der 4000 Sustian durchgelesen habe welche mich überzeugt haben, ist heute die Bestellung rausgegangen. Eigentlich bin ich ja ein Bekenner der Sustian 2500 Serie, aber grundsätzlich offen für alles. Da ja nun so langsam die Herbstsaison auf den geliebten Meefos an die Tür klopft, werde ich die neue Rolle ausreichend testen und natürlich berichten.
TL


----------



## seatrout61

Bei der Sustain steht aktuell ein Modellwechsel an.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ja ist ja so wie immer, aber Mann muss ja nicht jeden Modellwechsel mitmachen. Ich habe dann gestern noch einmal wegen einer Ersatzspule geguckt für die 4000 er , da habe ich mich erst einmal hingesetzt für knapp 70 Euro, das fand ich schon heftig. Da kommt Mann in die Denke sich gleiche noch eine zweite Spule zu kaufen, denn der Neupreis liegt bei 210 Euro.......


----------



## Bilch

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ja ist ja so wie immer, aber Mann muss ja nicht jeden Modellwechsel mitmachen. Ich habe dann gestern noch einmal wegen einer Ersatzspule geguckt für die 4000 er , da habe ich mich erst einmal hingesetzt für knapp 70 Euro, das fand ich schon heftig. Da kommt Mann in die Denke sich gleiche noch eine zweite Spule zu kaufen, denn der Neupreis liegt bei 210 Euro.......


Heute bekommt man bei fast keiner Rolle eine E-Spule mehr. Bei 200 € und mehr würde man schon erwarten, dass ein dabei ist, aber auch eine 500+ Stella wird ohne einer E-Spule angeboten. Auch so sind sie immer schwerer zu bekommen und immer teurer. Frage mich, was die Hersteller davon haben.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ja, muss Mann nicht verstehen. Die mit der Ersatzspule bei einem Rollenkauf, sind ja schon lange vorbei. Aber eine Ersatzspule werde ich mir definitv nicht kaufen. Da passt das Preisleistungsverhältnis nicht "Meer". Also werde ich mir noch eine zweite Rolle zulegen, wahrscheinlich ist das vom Hersteller auch so gewollt.....


----------



## Thomas.

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ich habe dann gestern noch einmal wegen einer Ersatzspule geguckt für die 4000 er , da habe ich mich erst einmal hingesetzt für knapp 70 Euro, das fand ich schon heftig. Da kommt Mann in die Denke sich gleiche noch eine zweite Spule zu kaufen, denn der Neupreis liegt bei 210 Euro.......


wenn man keinen Anspruch auf Originalität legt, kann man sich gerade bei Shimano was E-Spulen betrifft bei den günstigen Modellen umschauen, da passen viele von deren Spulen auf den Teuren Modellen, bei manchen passt es 1zu1 andere haben den Klicker anders und teilweise muss der Bremskopf übernommen werden.
bei Schnüren die man nicht so oft nutzt vielleicht eine alternative.

bei manch älteren Shimanos passen sogar einige Daiwa o. Cormoran Spulen 1zu1


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

So ich habe mir jetzt eine E Spule für 40 Euro bestellt, Lieferzeit eine Woche und alles ist tuti Bella ragazzi


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin ,
die Rolle ist geliefert, macht im trockenen Zustand (lach) einen guten Eindruck. Montag soll die E Spule bekommen. Dann werden Sie "besohlt" und dann geht es in die Testphase.
TL


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ja ist ja so wie immer, aber Mann muss ja nicht jeden Modellwechsel mitmachen. Ich habe dann gestern noch einmal wegen einer Ersatzspule geguckt für die 4000 er , da habe ich mich erst einmal hingesetzt für knapp 70 Euro, das fand ich schon heftig. Da kommt Mann in die Denke sich gleiche noch eine zweite Spule zu kaufen, denn der Neupreis liegt bei 210 Euro.......


Welche Sustain 4000 Fx hast du denn jetzt gekauft, die FG oder FI ?
Die 2021 neu herauskommende ist dann wohl FJ 
Und eine solche sieht laut Video schon viel mehr nach einer Daiwa aus!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ich habe mir die FI gekauft


----------



## kneew

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die FI gekauft


Wollt ich auch erst kaufen aber ich bleibe bei der Biomaster FB


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Habe heute das erste Mal die neue Rolle Shimano Sustian 4000 fi im Einsatz gehabt, kann nur sagen, Daumen hoch!! sehr gut.


----------



## Janjo94

Anfangs fande ich die Shimano Sustain 4000 fi auch sehr gut, vielleicht ein bisschen zu wenig Schnureinzug. 77cm ist meiner Meinung etwas wenig...
Aber dafür das die Rolle "Wasserdicht" und oder Wasserresistent sein soll, bin ich ein wenig enttäuscht. Hab sie ein halbes Jahr gefischt und schon war die Rolle mit Salzwasser geflutet im Getriebe... 
Danach auf eine Shimano Twinpower 4000hg umgestiegen und was muss ich sagen, aller erste Sahne. Aber das ist Geschmackssache, hab die Sustain zur Reparatur eingeschickt und ich muss sagen, sie "rollt" wieder, wird dann wohl meine Backup Rolle, welche wohl im Winter vermehrt wieder zum Einsatz kommt


----------



## kneew

Thomas. schrieb:


> wenn man keinen Anspruch auf Originalität legt, kann man sich gerade bei Shimano was E-Spulen betrifft bei den günstigen Modellen umschauen, da passen viele von deren Spulen auf den Teuren Modellen, bei manchen passt es 1zu1 andere haben den Klicker anders und teilweise muss der Bremskopf übernommen werden.
> bei Schnüren die man nicht so oft nutzt vielleicht eine alternative.
> 
> bei manch älteren Shimanos passen sogar einige Daiwa o. Cormoran Spulen 1zu1


Das stimmt dem kann ich nur Zustimmen - Shimano Biomaster 2500 Fb die E-Spulen passen auch bei der Shimano Stradic Ci4+ quasi als Bremskraftverstärkung und nicht nur das man kann auch von der Biomaster FB die Kurbel an die Ci4+ ranbauen funktioniert bestens. Nutze beide Rollen und musste auch grade (2x E-Spulen) von der Biomaster FB nachbestellen.. (41,00€) Für eine Spule! Aber immerhin 0,12mm geflecht drauf gespult mit 250 meter..   Beide Rollen mit viel Pflege laufen bei mir leise und sehr stabil seit 4 Jahren.. Etwas 'Batam Öl' ins Gehäuse und schwupps sie laufen..


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
was gibt es neues auf den Rollenmarkt, bei mir steht vor der Herbstsaison ein Rollenwechsel bevor weil mich die Shimano Sustian 4000 FI nicht überzeugt hat und diese habe ich auch schon in der EBay Welt verkauft.....hat einer einen Tipp


----------



## Mefourlauber

Moin,
was hat dich denn an der Sustain nicht überzeugt?

Wenn Du auf etwas schwerere Rollen stehst, schau dir mal die Daiwa Lexa LT an.
Ich persönlich mag nicht so gerne Rolle die zu leicht sind, außer beim Light/UL- Fischen.
Hat einen Aluminiumbody, wiegt als 3000er 260 Gramm und eine „normale“ Übersetzung.
Bremse ist sehr fein dosierbar. Allerdings recht wenig Schnurfassung und das 4000er Modell gibt es nur mit hoher Übersetzung. Die 3000er kriegst du um die 130-140 Euro.

Oder die Daiwa Freams als 4000er mit normaler Übersetzung und 240 Gramm. Um die 120 Euro.

Beide haben Magsealed, aber bezüglich der Sinnhaftigkeit davon gehen die Meinungen ja stark auseinander.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Die Spule hat auf der Welle einen ziemlich hohen Hub gehabt , klar kann man diesen mit den beigelegten Unterlegscheiben ausgleichen , aber das war nicht die Endlösung und die Kurbel , drehte durch und blieb nicht mehr in der Halte bzw. Stoppposition, sie kurbelte durch. Ok ich habe sie im Frühjahr mindestens 100 mal genutzt , aber ich bin der Meinung das, das nicht passieren darf.....und hat mich nachher beim angeln ein bisschen genervt....


----------



## alexpp

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Die Spule hat auf der Welle einen ziemlich hohen Hub gehabt , klar kann man diesen mit den beigelegten Unterlegscheiben ausgleichen , aber das war nicht die Endlösung



Also wurde im unteren Bereich zu viel aufgespult? Das sollte man sofort beim ersten Aufspulen der Schnur ausgleichen.
Oder hatte Dich zu viel Spiel des Spulenhubsystems gestört ?



Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> und die Kurbel , drehte durch und blieb nicht mehr in der Halte bzw. Stoppposition, sie kurbelte durch. Ok ich habe sie im Frühjahr mindestens 100 mal genutzt , aber ich bin der Meinung das, das nicht passieren darf.....und hat mich nachher beim angeln ein bisschen genervt....



Shimano verbaut vergleichsweise gute Rücklaufsperren. Das Problem muss in solchen Fällen natürlich beseitigt werden.

Ich würde dem Nachfolger Sustain FJ eine Chance geben. Wie bei den Stradic FL und Vanford, kann auch bei ihr das Kugellager im Schnurlaufröllchen getauscht werden, für die Salzwasserangelei sicher nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Danke für die Infos


----------



## Mefourlauber

Übrigens, wenn Du mal Ärger hast mit einer Rolle: Torge Appel aus Freienwill bekommt ganz viel hin. Bei ihm war ich auch letzten Herbst im Rahmen meiner Herbstmefotour.
Liegt nicht ganz vor deiner Haustür, aber doch sehr nah für Dich. Sehr sympathisch und kompetent!!


----------



## Ostseesilber

Moin Meerforelle,
würde zZt., wie zumindest bei mir die ganzen letzten Jahre, zu daiwa greifen. Meine fast 10 Jahre alte caldia 3000 läuft nach wie vor top.
Fische seit einiger Zeit die certate 4000 dc und die ist für unsere Fischerei perfekt. Auch ein ungewolltes tauchen kann sie ab. Sie zieht etwas über 80 cm pro Kurbelumdrehung ein, was auch sehr gut zum Mefo Spinnfischen passt. Habe im Bekanntenkreis mehrere Leute die teilweise auch Shimi fischen und selbst die TwinPowers waren bei 2 Kollegen schon zum service, und das nach bereits 1,5 Jahren Nutzungszeit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Man muss was Haltbarkeit in Getriebe und Schmierung betrifft, sehr gut die Bauart der Daiwas unterscheiden.
Zumal die Namen wiederverwendet wurden und werden, tw. sehr phantasievoll, immer verwirrend.
Daiwa hat solche Buchstabengenerationen wie bei Shimano das FA FB FC FD FE FG usw. gar nicht erst angefangen,
wohl besser den Käufer nicht beunruhigen ...  Wie bei Zeitschriften, wo das Erscheinungsdatum/Ausgabe nicht mehr draufsteht.

Die alten guten Daiwas hatten immer den Alu-Hardbody, war überall im Prospekt gut beworben. Das sitzt und da läuft das Getriebe einwandfrei.
Ein quasi endloses Rollenleben droht bei guter Wartung und Abwendung des salziges Fraßes.

Die neuen Spins sind fast alle LT (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) und sind durchgängig in den 3 Haupteilen aus Kunststoff.
Effektiv aufgrund der Gewicht+Materialeinsparungen, egal ob DS4 DS5 Zaion-V Zaion+, viel weicher in der Gehäuselagerung.
Das kann wegen der weicheren Lagerung des Getriebes nicht mehr so gut sein, gerade wenn es dann auch noch "schön"  superleicht ist.
Beim Schnellkurbeln und größeren Blinker und gelegentlichen Hängern werden die Zugkräfte schnell erheblich größer als z.B. beim Posenfischen.

Wie sich die neuen Monocoque Body Typen schlagen, weiß ich nicht.
Allerdings ist für mich die schlechte Wartbarkeit ein Grund, so etwas nicht zu kaufen.
Bei Daiwa droht da neben dem weitgehend unnützen/lästigen MagSeal-Magnetöl auch die Auseinandernehmsperre mit der großen seitlichen Spezialverschraubung.
Wenn man den Daiwa Wartungsservice als Folgekosten richtig mit einplant, kann es jemandem gefallen.


----------



## Ostseesilber

Moin Nordlichtangler,
lese deine Ausführungen immer gerne, da du dich mit der Rollentechnik gut auskennst. Die certate lt hat einen Aluminium - Rollenkörper und einen Zaion (Kunststoff) Rotor. Das Problem mit dem Magseal Öl besteht eigentlich auch nicht, da das Zeug bei ebay erhältlich ist. Die kleinen Ampullen sind zwar teuer, halten aber ewig, da kommen 1 - 2 x im Jahr 3 Tropfen rein. Die Schlüssel zum Öffnen sind auch im Netz erhältlich, bei mir bisher aber wie bereits geschrieben nicht notwendig, da das unbeabsichtigte gelegentlich Tauchen bzw. Überspühlen toleriert wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Voll super, du bist jetzt ein echter Feldtester dieser Rollentype!  
Danke für die Rückmeldung mit Details.

Von der Belastungsgrößenordnung anner Kyst sieht es mit einem Alu-Basisrollenkörper gut aus.
Die dichtenden Gummikappen und -lippen finde ich bei der MagSeal-Ausstattung richtig nett, damit ist Daiwa ab Fuego LT aufwärts sehr honorig.

Ich habe das spaltdichtende MagOil bei einigen meiner Rollen einfach sauber gewischt und viel satter darüber hinweg alles gefettet, ein besserer Lauf im Ergebnis.
Wer die Rolle regelmäßig nach jeder Saison wartet und neu abschmiert, bräuchte das MagOil gar nicht mehr.
Zumal ich in manchen Rollen seltsame Bypasswege finde ... wo ich lieber alles zu-fette.


----------



## Mefourlauber

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Man muss was Haltbarkeit in Getriebe und Schmierung betrifft, sehr gut die Bauart der Daiwas unterscheiden.
> Zumal die Namen wiederverwendet wurden und werden, tw. sehr phantasievoll, immer verwirrend.
> Daiwa hat solche Buchstabengenerationen wie bei Shimano das FA FB FC FD FE FG usw. gar nicht erst angefangen,
> wohl besser den Käufer nicht beunruhigen ...  Wie bei Zeitschriften, wo das Erscheinungsdatum/Ausgabe nicht mehr draufsteht.
> 
> Die alten guten Daiwas hatten immer den Alu-Hardbody, war überall im Prospekt gut beworben. Das sitzt und da läuft das Getriebe einwandfrei.
> Ein quasi endloses Rollenleben droht bei guter Wartung und Abwendung des salziges Fraßes.
> 
> Die neuen Spins sind fast alle LT (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) und sind durchgängig in den 3 Haupteilen aus Kunststoff.
> Effektiv aufgrund der Gewicht+Materialeinsparungen, egal ob DS4 DS5 Zaion-V Zaion+, viel weicher in der Gehäuselagerung.
> Das kann wegen der weicheren Lagerung des Getriebes nicht mehr so gut sein, gerade wenn es dann auch noch "schön"  superleicht ist.
> Beim Schnellkurbeln und größeren Blinker und gelegentlichen Hängern werden die Zugkräfte schnell erheblich größer als z.B. beim Posenfischen.
> 
> Wie sich die neuen Monocoque Body Typen schlagen, weiß ich nicht.
> Allerdings ist für mich die schlechte Wartbarkeit ein Grund, so etwas nicht zu kaufen.
> Bei Daiwa droht da neben dem weitgehend unnützen/lästigen MagSeal-Magnetöl auch die Auseinandernehmsperre mit der großen seitlichen Spezialverschraubung.
> Wenn man den Daiwa Wartungsservice als Folgekosten richtig mit einplant, kann es jemandem gefallen.


Genau deswegen finde ich die Lexa LT so gut. Die Certate ist natürlich sehr teuer und auch leichter. Ich finde 260 Gramm als Rolle wie bei der Lexa LT 3000 macht sich ganz gut beim MF-Fischen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Du meinst die graue Lexa E LT 3000 (neue Daiwa 3000)  mit dem Hardbody der alten 2500 (alt Daiwa 2500)  A-Rollen? 

Dass dort noch offensichtlich der alte Alubody verbaut wird, ist klasse!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> da das Zeug bei ebay erhältlich


 Hast du mal n link bitte?


----------



## Ostseesilber

Moin Prof.,
„FAS Reel Body Side Cover Plate Remover Open Tool For Daiwa Exist Certate Luvias“ das ist das Werkzeug...musste die Größe beachten
„MF Fishing Magnetic Fluid Oil For Daiwa Mag Sealed Reel Steez Certate Luvias“
das ist das magnetische Öl. Titel einfach bei ebay eingeben.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke dir.


----------



## Ostseesilber

Feldtester ist immer ein Stück weit richtig aber das Risiko hält sich in Grenzen wenn du bereits mehrere ältere Modelle dieses Herstellers fischst und nicht enttäuscht wurdest (habe neben der alten caldia noch eine Luvias). Natürlich kann man sich damit mal in die Nesseln setzen, ist aber wie gesagt nicht passiert.

Gerne Prof.


----------



## Mefourlauber

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du meinst die graue Lexa E LT 3000 (neue Daiwa 3000)  mit dem Hardbody der alten 2500 (alt Daiwa 2500)  A-Rollen?
> 
> Dass dort noch offensichtlich der alte Alubody verbaut wird, ist klasse!


Ja. Hier der Auszug aus der Daiwa Homepage: 








   


















 

LEXA E LT​*Spinnrolle*

Mit der Lexa E LT bietet DAIWA nun eine weitere Rolle mit Aluminiumgehäuse in der LT (Light & Tough) Reihe an. Die Rolle bietet dabei enorme Einholkraft und eine optimale, verwindungsfeste Lagerung des Getriebes. Der extrem feine Lauf ermöglicht dabei ein optimales Ködergefühl beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch. Durch den Aluminiumkörper ist die Rolle extrem belastbar und eignet sich zudem hervorragend zum Feederfischen, wo dauerhaft hohe Belastungen beim Einholen der Montagen auftreten.
Durch die MagSealed Konstruktion wird das Eindringen von Wasser und Schmutzpartikeln über die Hauptachse in das Gehäuse und die damit verbundene Korrosion verhindert - in Verbindung mit den 5 CRBB Kugellagern eignet sich die Rolle somit auch ideal zum Fischen auf Meerforelle oder Wolfsbarsch im Meer. Die 6000er Größe eignet sich zudem ideal zum leichten Pilken auf Dorsch und Köhler in der Ostsee und in Norwegen. 
Die geschmiedete Longcast ABS Spule aus Aluminium bietet durch die neuartige Konstruktion der Abwurfkante weniger Reibungswiderstand beim Wurf und verbessert die Wurfdistanz. Die halbflachen Spulen eignen sich insbesondere zum Einsatz mit geflochtenen Schnüren. 
Die neuartige Tough Digigear Getriebekonstruktion ermöglicht zudem eine bessere Kraftübertagung und höhere Belastbarkeit. Die ATD Bremse sorgt für ein unmittelbares Anlaufen der Bremse ohne Anfangswiderstand und bietet eine enorme Bremskraft.

Bremskraft: 2000: 5kg, 2500/3000: 10kg, 4000-6000: 12kg 

LT (Light & Tough)
HARDBODYZ® Aluminium-Rollenkörper
MAGSEALED® Body Konstruktion
5 "CRBB®" Kugellager
AIR ROTOR®
TOUGH DIGIGEAR® Getriebe
ATD™ Bremssystem
Infinite Anti-Reverse® Rücklaufsperre
Cross Wrap® Schnurverlegung
Silent Oscillation® System
Longcast ABS® Aluminiumspule
CNC gefräste Aluminiumkurbel
Soft-Touch Kurbelknauf
AIR BAIL® Rollenbügel
Twist Buster® II Schnurlaufröllchen


----------



## Harrie

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Moin Prof.,
> „FAS Reel Body Side Cover Plate Remover Open Tool For Daiwa Exist Certate Luvias“ das ist das Werkzeug...musste die Größe beachten
> „MF Fishing Magnetic Fluid Oil For Daiwa Mag Sealed Reel Steez Certate Luvias“
> das ist das magnetische Öl. Titel einfach bei ebay eingeben.


Hast Du auch zufällig eine Adresse oder Link, wo man Kugellager für die Daiwarollen bekommt?


----------



## Hecht100+

Harrie schrieb:


> Hast Du auch zufällig eine Adresse oder Link, wo man Kugellager für die Daiwarollen bekommt?


Da Kugellager genormt sind, eigentlich überall. Du must nur wissen, was du einbauen willst, offene, geschlossene, Stahl, Edelstahl, Keramik, usw. 
Messen mit der Schieblehre, Innenmaß X Außenmaß X Breite.


----------



## Harrie

Aber nicht die für Daiwarollen, und dehnen ihr Service ist auch unter aller Sau.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kugellager kauft Daiwa doch sicher auch in Standardgrößen und Service macht man günstiger selbst.

Ich persönlich mag Daiwa lieber als Shimano, da das P/L Verhältnis mMn regelmäßig deutlich besser ist.


----------



## Ostseesilber

Hedgehog studio oder plath


----------



## Hecht100+

Harrie schrieb:


> Aber nicht die für Daiwarollen, und dehnen ihr Service ist auch unter aller Sau.


Ich hab gerade mal eine Ninja A geöffnet, das sind die seitlichen Lager  MR148 ZZ/2Z, 8x14x4mm. Welche Qualität du dann nimmst und welchen Preis du zu zahlen bereit bist, ist dann freie Entscheidung. Aber das sind ganz normal Standardlager.


----------



## Hecht100+

Anmerkung, das sind Kugellager mit beidseitiger, berührungsfreie Spaltdichtung aus einer profilierten Stahlblechscheibe (ZZ/2Z) für höhere Drehzahlen als mit Kunststoffdichtung. Und die sind auch schon gefettet bzw können nur durch Entfernung der Stahlblechscheibe nachgefettet werden.


----------



## alexpp

Ich finde die "Prazisions"-Miniuatur KL von Kugellager-Express nicht verkehrt.
Haben etwa die Qualität der günstigen KL, die Shimano bei uns für 4-7€ verkauft. Also eine meist mittelmäßige Qualität, die ausreicht.
Es gab mal von Daiwa und/oder Okuma eine KL-Größe, die tatsächlich schwer zu beschaffen war.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin, 
eine Frage an die Silberjäger,
ich benötige für eine Quantum PT SMOKE S3 SM40 XPT eine Ersatzspule , für Tipps wo ich diese kaufen kann bin ich Euch dankbar.


----------



## seatrout61

Sind denn E-Spulen überhaupt lieferbar?...Frag doch mal direkt bei deren DEU-Vertrieb nach...ist doch 2 Minuten Sache per email/telefonisch.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Jo hat er natürlich gemacht und wartet noch auf Antwort und bei den Amis hätte ich eine für 46 Dollar kriegen können, äh nö


----------



## Der Christian

Moin , habe tatsächlich gerstern eine nur einmal  getestete und seit 12 Jahren vergessene
*FENWICK Ironfeather II # Länge 3,30. WG 16-54 gr. 
bekommen , fast unglaublich das sowas passiert.*

Freu mich wie Bolle , die gleiche  Rute fische ich jetzt seit ca 14 Jahren und meine hat leichte Gebrauchsspuren , nun ist gottseidank Ersatz im Keller , ich habe mich so an die Angel gewöhnt das ich gar keine andere möchte .
Als Rolle ist da eine Daiwa Certate 3000 dran , vorher Daiwa Caldia.
Zum  Winter gibt es eine Exist 4000 die Certate macht etwas Musik in der Hand das mag ich nicht .
Gruß Christian


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Boah ey  , einer, der die noch in  richtig lang fischt!
Deine Freude kann ich gut nachvollziehen, auch den Faktor von Ersatzdoppel im Bestand.
Ich habe mir wegen der 2tlg Transportlänge max. 3,18m verordnet.
Habe einige der 10ft -32g Berkley Ausführungen und kürzere, nicht aus dem DE Katalogangebot.

Ein Bekannter vom Verein fischt so eine 11ft -54g, an Talsperren vornehmlich auch auf Hecht. gemütlich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin,
> eine Frage an die Silberjäger,
> ich benötige für eine Quantum PT SMOKE S3 SM40 XPT eine Ersatzspule , für Tipps wo ich diese kaufen kann bin ich Euch dankbar.


Mach mal ein paar Fotos von deiner Spule, so von Seite, die Abwurfkante, von unten die Achsenaufnahme und die Achsenaufnahme der Rolle selber,
oben den Bremsknopf, den von unten u. oben, und Spulenoberfläche mit den sichtbaren Bremsscheiben. 
Also wie wenn man die Spule selber in allen Raumachsen dreht.
Und die Größenangabe dazu und den Durchmesser der Spulenabwurkante messen.
Das in SUCHE Kleinanzeigen stellen, und hier in Thread.

Bei Quantum hast du sehr gute Chancen wg. der allgegenwärtigen Korea-Ware, dass es bei jemanden Schnapp! macht, sowas vorhanden ist, von Defektrolle usw.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Jo danke für die Info, ich habe die Sustian mittlerweile verkauft aus dem einfachen rund weil mich das angenervt hat. Auch wenn ich über 100 mal pro Jahr in der Ostsee stehe , finde ich das , das nicht sein darf, hinzukommt das ich eine Wechselrolle nutze vom gleichen Fabrikat. Ich habe mir jetzt zwei neue Rollen zugelegt und übernächste Woche geht es wieder in vollen, in Sachen Silberjagd.


----------



## EnnoKvs

Also meine beiden Rute & Rolle Kombis sind folgende:

Balzer Edition Seatrout. Länge 315cm, Wurfgewicht 6-32g (älteres Modell) & Shimano Stradic Ci4+ 4000FA mit ner Shimano Kairiki 8x in steel-gray (Tragkraft 6,5kg)

Dega Lars Hansen Sea Trout II, Länge 315cm, Wurfgewicht 20-50gr & Okuma ITX Carbon 4000 H mit ner Stroft GTP-S4 (Tragkraft 10kg), da ich die Rolle auch an meiner schwereren normalen Spinnrute dran hab sonst


----------

